# Smoking and Obamacare #18



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Playing the victim Huckleberry? Poor thing. Playing the victim and having a temper tantrum at the same time. Aren't you the busy one. Multitasking at its finest.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Notice even though you are online, Huckleberry, you have avoided apologizing for your disgraceful behavior in the FF Denim thread.
> 
> *Your lies are exposed* there and yet you refuse to own up to them and apologize for your actions of which you there and now here accuse others.
> 
> Thumper was correct about you.


Well, you've managed to get me to answer you directly, you big bully. Huckleberry has NOTHING to apologize for. 
I know her personally and she does not lie. Thumper is a dumb bunny. I know you don't give up, but neither do I.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Excellent idea. There's got to be some way to clear a road to serious discussion. The subject of what's happening in Egypt leaps to mind, and I have to catch up with the very latest news to say something that's well-informed. I'm hoping someone(s) will have something to say about Egypt sometime today and start a substantive discussion.


damemary said:


> I will call attention to propaganda comments, tag-team repeating propaganda, and comments written with a patronizing attitude. I find these issues frustrating when trying to seriously discuss an issue.
> 
> Please tell me what you think.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Playing the victim Huckleberry? Poor thing. Playing the victim and having a temper tantrum at the same time. Aren't you the busy one. Multitasking at its finest.


I posted on Yarnie's behalf, the details of Huck's post where she spoke negatively about US Soldiers and Native Americans since she requested the proof.

Huck refuses to apologize and own her post(s).


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Excellent idea. There's got to be some way to clear a road to serious discussion. The subject of what's happening in Egypt leaps to mind, and I have to catch up with the very latest news to say something that's well-informed. I'm hoping someone(s) will have something to say about Egypt sometime today and start a substantive discussion.


MaidInBedlam
I think the situation in Egypt is so unclear that being this far away it is impossible to make an intelligent assessment. Of the many Reporters, the only one I trust is Richard Engel (?). He has lived in that part of the World and is fluent in their language. I reserve my comment on that situation for a later date. My feeling is that it will take generations for that Region to become stable (perhaps never).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Notice even though you are online, Huckleberry, you have avoided apologizing for your disgraceful behavior in the FF Denim thread.

*Your lies are exposed* there and yet you refuse to own up to them and apologize for your actions of which you there and now here accuse others.

Thumper was correct about you.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Playing the victim Huckleberry? Poor thing. Playing the victim and having a temper tantrum at the same time. Aren't you the busy one. Multitasking at its finest.


Huck playing the victim is like a rapist saying they were the victim because the person they raped was in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Yarnie
keep looking, KPG is no help to you. You need to look for my posts you referred to specifically.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Yarnie
> keep looking, KPG is no help to you. You need to look for my posts you referred to specifically.


Nope :!:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Yarnie
> keep looking, KPG is no help to you. You need to look for my posts you referred to specifically.


*Your lies are exposed* yet you refuse to own up to them and apologize for your actions.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> Well, you've managed to get me to answer you directly, you big bully. Huckleberry has NOTHING to apologize for.
> I know her personally and she does not lie. Thumper is a dumb bunny. I know you don't give up, but neither do I.


You, then, are delusional. First off, I am neither dumb nor a bunny. Huck is a liar as are many of his/her cronies. Twisting things that I have posted like they have and then denying it makes them liars. If you can't recognize that then I feel sorry for you and makes you complicit in their lies.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 1) I asked my friends to give me an amount to define a rich salary - damemary is not my friend so once again has shown she cannot comprehend my words
> 2) damemary didn't describe the rich, she described what is her class envy and minimal quality of life
> 3) damemary is a Dem or at least a Lib - described John Kerry who she supports even though he twice married for money, is extremely wealthy by anyone's standards and didn't earn his wealth
> 4) damemary is a hypocrite by her own quasi definition
> 5) I've known all along that is the case


We must not forget the fact that Kerry originally docked and registered his sailboat in Delaware to avoid paying MA taxes. A rich tax cheat to boot.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Well, you've managed to get me to answer you directly, you big bully. Huckleberry has NOTHING to apologize for.
> I know her personally and she does not lie. Thumper is a dumb bunny. I know you don't give up, but neither do I.


damemary
KPG thinks she is so mart and keeps stepping right into it

D&P page 79 the post from Yarnie was: "Yeah Allen West, I do hope will run for President one day. To me a Man of honor, and truth...." and here is my response: "wonderful company you like to keep. A. West for President? That is the joke of all times".
According to KPG that is my posting against soldiers.

on the same page Janeway wrote in response to someone:"You are not a racist as you are my friend & I am not white! I am a Native American Indian."
my response:"now you are not embracing your white heritage? If I remember right your percentage of Native American Indian is very small. 
According to KPG that is my posting against Native Americans.

Got to love it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> We must not forget the fact that Kerry originally docked and registered his sailboat in Delaware to avoid paying MA taxes. A rich tax cheat to boot.


Ha - I didn't realize he did that. What's he worried about - he lives off his wife's $ anyway as I understand him.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Lukelucy, That explains to me, at least, the constant attacks and belief system I've heard in so many posts.
> 
> The very people who receive entitlements feel entitled to them.
> 
> ...


These very people are being kept under the Democrat umbrella. If they were to take a really good look at the Democrats' actions, policies and beliefs, they would see that the only thing that is accomplished has been to corral them and keep them down. Their leaders don't want them to succeed, success means their "people" will have a brain and be able to think for themselves. They are horrified to think what would happen if they could think independently of the Party. The party would come to an end.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> 
> D&P page 79 the post from Yarnie was: "Yeah Allen West, I do hope will run for President one day. To me a Man of honor, and truth...." and here is my response: "wonderful company you like to keep. A. West for President? That is the joke of all times".
> According to KPG that is my posting against soldiers.


*Allen West, as you are aware, is a decorated Lieutenant Colonel, retired, of the United States Army.* Hence, the reason why you recognized him by name when Yarnie spoke of him.

*Your lies are exposed* yet you refuse to own up to them and apologize for your actions.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> We must not forget the fact that Kerry originally docked and registered his sailboat in Delaware to avoid paying MA taxes. A rich tax cheat to boot.


Normal rich behavior, unfortunately. Exactly what I keep complaining about - no exceptions.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> While running a few errands this morning I was listening to a local radio station and heard a story about Walmart and Washington DC. This is a classic example of how the libs think.
> 
> After years of negotiations, Walmart was going to build SIX stores in the DC. One or two were to be built in Anacostia, which the Obama's refer to as a "Food Desert". There are no grocery stores or any business in that area. So Walmart started breaking ground on three of them this week. It would have brought almost 2000 jobs to the DC area. Then today the DC Council is going (or may have) vote that any Big Box store will have to pay their employees over $12+ an hour vs any other store (Food Lion, Giant....)that pays around $8.25. So Walmart said if that passes they will not continue with the stores they started and will not break ground for the other three.
> 
> ...


So no one on the left thinks leaving DC high and dry for a grocery store, jobs and a new tax base isn't wrong?

Is this an example of how Dems create jobs? Sorry since it isn't a government or union job, they don't want them


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Nope :!:


theyarnlady
tough to find what does not exist, isn't it! Keep looking anyway. You quoted, you find it wherever.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> These very people are being kept under the Democrat umbrella. If they were to take a really good look at the Democrats' actions, policies and beliefs, they would see that the only thing that is accomplished has been to corral them and keep them down. Their leaders don't want them to succeed, success means their "people" will have a brain and be able to think for themselves. They are horrified to think what would happen if they could think independently of the Party. The party would come to an end.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh and don't forget, Hilary Clinton was on the Walmart Board of Directors........................

gotta love it


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> So no one on the left thinks leaving DC high and dry for a grocery store, jobs and a new tax base isn't wrong?
> 
> Is this an example of how Dems create jobs? Sorry since it isn't a government or union job, they don't want them


lovethelake
who lives in old War zones? As to the rest of the story I need to research that before I comment.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh and don't forget, Hilary Clinton was on the Walmart Board of Directors........................
> 
> gotta love it


lovethelake
Hope more such indivduals are. Need to balance the boards.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So no one on the left thinks leaving DC high and dry for a grocery store, jobs and a new tax base isn't wrong?
> 
> Is this an example of how Dems create jobs? Sorry since it isn't a government or union job, they don't want them


What do the Dems have to do with this?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Please show me where I have said anything about people who are not working. I don't think I have.
> 
> The people I am talking about in the Tesco example are people who have made the effort to get jobs. There are not many jobs around, as you often point out in a different context. The money they receive for this work is deemed by our government (which, incidentally, is not terribly sympathetic to poor people) to be inadequate to live on, so they receive Working Tax Credit. The trade unions, which have always been the only recourse for workers, have been all but destroyed. So, what do they do? Get a job in the City of London as currency traders and hedge fund managers? No. They do the best they can in a buyer's market for employment.
> 
> And, as for your assertion that nobody should have their money taken away from them, do you not think that many very rich people and corporations got to be so rich by doing precisely that to others?


Would that arrangement, the "working tax credit", be your country's way of keeping its citizens on entitlements? The government decides their wages, then decides these wages aren't enough to live on, then establishes tax credits to supplement those low wages. All in all, it's the government controlling the people and keeping them dependent on the government.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I posted on Yarnie's behalf, the details of Huck's post where she spoke negatively about US Soldiers and Native Americans since she requested the proof.
> 
> Huck refuses to apologize and own her post(s).


Did Yarnie ask you to speak on her account, ass?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh and don't forget, Hilary Clinton was on the Walmart Board of Directors........................
> 
> gotta love it


Pffffffffffft! WAS is the key word from 1986 to 1992. 
After Sam Walton died the company took a turn for the worse by advertising "made in the USA" while in fact the goods were manufactured in poor 3rd world countries.
They treat their employees like dogs.
If she was still on the board maybe things would be different!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Yarnie
> keep looking, KPG is no help to you. You need to look for my posts you referred to specifically.


Yarnie
engage your friends to help you find it. Don't want to be called a liar, do you! By the way KPGs stuff ain't even close.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Normal rich behavior, unfortunately. Exactly what I keep complaining about - no exceptions.


I agree. It's immoral whoever does it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Pffffffffffft! WAS is the key word from 1986 to 1992.
> After Sam Walton died the company took a turn for the worse by advertising "made in the USA" while in fact the goods were manufactured in poor 3rd world countries.
> They treat their employees like dogs.
> If she was still on the board maybe things would be different!


Doubt it, if you have courage read the last line

http://www.commondreams.org/headlines06/0312-01.htm


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Huck playing the victim is like a rapist saying they were the victim because the person they raped was in the wrong place at the wrong time.


exactly.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> So no one on the left thinks leaving DC high and dry for a grocery store, jobs and a new tax base isn't wrong?
> 
> Is this an example of how Dems create jobs? Sorry since it isn't a government or union job, they don't want them


Actually this "Food Desert" isn't a desert after all. There is a supermarket and a few fast food places in the immediate area. The O'Reilly Factor did a piece on that very fact last year.

The very reason they don't want WalMart is because it is non-union. WalMart doesn't have to build in DC. Why go where you are not wanted, although they are needed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Pffffffffffft! WAS is the key word from 1986 to 1992.
> After Sam Walton died the company took a turn for the worse by advertising "made in the USA" while in fact the goods were manufactured in poor 3rd world countries.
> They treat their employees like dogs.
> If she was still on the board maybe things would be different!


NAH, she would have run out when things got tough.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Yarnie
> engage your friends to help you find it. Don't want to be called a liar, do you! By the way KPGs stuff ain't even close.


Still crying huckleberry? Yarnie does not owe you anything.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So no one on the left thinks leaving DC high and dry for a grocery store, jobs and a new tax base isn't wrong?
> 
> Is this an example of how Dems create jobs? Sorry since it isn't a government or union job, they don't want them


Another way of looking at it might be that the DC Council wants to ensure that any jobs created will pay a living wage. Walmart is the largest and richest retailer in the world, so surely it can afford to pay more than $8.25 an hour.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> tough to find what does not exist, isn't it! Keep looking anyway. You quoted, you find it wherever.


*Your lies are already exposed and posted * yet you refuse to own up to them and apologize for your actions.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Another way of looking at it might be that the DC Council wants to ensure that any jobs created will pay a living wage. Walmart is the largest and richest retailer in the world, so surely it can afford to pay more than $8.25 an hour.


If you are going to raise the "living wage" for Walmart only that is discrimination. How is that legal to create a bill that would target only one company? How do you know what they can afford? They are a private company, selling goods and services at a competitive price. If people don't like the way they do their pay scale, have them look for a job somewhere else. No one is forcing anyone to work there.

Don't see any other larger stores investing in that area. Was going to say, Penny wise and pound foolish, but it is just plain foolish. So the DC residents can have their choices limited to where they spend their money because a bunch of Democratic council members want to make Walmart pay for being successful. Pathetic.

Know the council woman from Ward 7 is up in arms about it. But honestly, let Walmart pull out and go where they are welcome. Let DC turn into the Detroit of the Federal Government. They are more than half way there


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Would that arrangement, the "working tax credit", be your country's way of keeping its citizens on entitlements? The government decides their wages, then decides these wages aren't enough to live on, then establishes tax credits to supplement those low wages. All in all, it's the government controlling the people and keeping them dependent on the government.


That is how I understood what she said. Sounds like our Democrat would-be leaders and Party.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> NAH, she would have run out when things got tough.


Or they would be murdered or bankrupt and she would take no responsibility for not observing how either happened.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Another way of looking at it might be that the DC Council wants to ensure that any jobs created will pay a living wage. Walmart is the largest and richest retailer in the world, so surely it can afford to pay more than $8.25 an hour.


Walmart will pay what our govt sets as the minimum wage and what the market will bear. If one believes they cannot survive on what is offered, no one will work for Walmart. If anyone agrees to the compensation offered, they have no one but themselves to blame for accepting the offer and earning only what they agreed to. If someone wants to improve their livelihood, its own them, not their employer. Someone wants to earn more - get trained, certified, educated, skilled, etc., and work harder, more, or apply yourself to get ahead. Each person is responsible for himself and each person has the same opportunities to better himself.

Easy - simple - legal.

When you own and run your own business, you can decide what wages to pay and how to run the business according to the laws on the books.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> NAH, she would have run out when things got tough.


soloweygirl
speaking of Palin? Hillary never retreats. What a woman. Need many more like her. The future will bring them in spite of the Republicans trying to get women to stay pregnant and in the kitchen. Good try but won't happen. The Republicans no more can keep us down as the Muslims will keep them enslaved.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Walmart will pay what our govt sets as the minimum wage and what the market will bear. If one believes they cannot survive on what is offered, no one will work for Walmart. If anyone agrees to the compensation offered, they have no one but themselves to blame for accepting the offer and earning only what they agreed to. If someone wants to improve their livelihood, its own them, not their employer. Someone wants to earn more - get trained, certified, educated, skilled, etc., and work harder, more, or apply yourself to get ahead. Each person is responsible for himself and each person has the same opportunities to better himself.
> 
> Easy - simple - legal.
> 
> When you own and run your own business, you can decide what wages to pay and how to run the business according to the laws on the books.


knitpresentgifts
so best is not to take a job and go on welfare? Any screws left?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> so best is not to take a job and go on welfare? Any screws left?


*Your lies are already exposed and posted. * Own up to them and apologize.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Or they would be murdered or bankrupt and she would take no responsibility for not observing how either happened.


KPG
call 911 someone and dispatch the rubber wagon.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Your lies are already exposed and posted. * Own up to them and apologize.


KPG
Agan didn't get what I wrote, did you! Oh well, be constant.
Your friend is the liar. Get used to it. Help her to find the specific posts she referred to but then she told you already that they do not exist, right? I have a lot of patience.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> While running a few errands this morning I was listening to a local radio station and heard a story about Walmart and Washington DC. This is a classic example of how the libs think.
> 
> After years of negotiations, Walmart was going to build SIX stores in the DC. One or two were to be built in Anacostia, which the Obama's refer to as a "Food Desert". There are no grocery stores or any business in that area. So Walmart started breaking ground on three of them this week. It would have brought almost 2000 jobs to the DC area. Then today the DC Council is going (or may have) vote that any Big Box store will have to pay their employees over $12+ an hour vs any other store (Food Lion, Giant....)that pays around $8.25. So Walmart said if that passes they will not continue with the stores they started and will not break ground for the other three.
> 
> ...


Why isn't Walmart the bad guy here? They probably want to hire a bunch of part-time employees at minimum wage and let the government fund them with food stamps and healthcare so they don't have have to contribute any benefits. Who's the greedy party here? Who's depending on the government?
The working poor are the kind of people who have jobs and are still dependent because greedy employers are loathe to provide a good wage.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is how I understood what she said. Sounds like our Democrat would-be leaders and Party.


KPG
that is how you understand everything and that is the problem.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> so best is not to take a job and go on welfare? Any screws left?


No you Arlington Wreath hater.

Better to have a government that doesn't tell a business what to pay their employees, that is different from Federal Law.

So Walmart tried to open businesses and DC Democrats would rather see them leave. Lose lose for the DC residents that want to work


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So, Obama has officially decided to not do his job and enforce his own piece of horrific legislation, Obamacare, and now tens of millions of people will be without health insurance coverage who USED to be covered by their employers.

Then there is the small matter that the coverage for millions more people on the dole will cost the taxpayers $10 BILLION to insure the uninsured. Remember, Obama's repeated promises that the implementation of the AFA, wouldn't cost the taxpayers one dime and if you liked your coverage you could keep it? L I A R . 

Let's not forget that Obama is ignoring our Constitution and will not apply the laws as he is required to do so.

Obama created his own scandal on his one-and-only-success that he only got written into law by again ignoring the rule of law.

What a piece of work.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Still crying huckleberry? Yarnie does not owe you anything.


soloweygirl
not me, Yarnie is weeping. Why don't you solve her problem and find the mentioned posts? Don't you care at all about her? Go solve her dilemma. She may direct you since she posted a whole slew of lies and she should be able to find them again, don't you think?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So, Obama has official decided to not do his job and enforce his own piece of horrific legislation, Obamacare, and now tens of millions of people will be without health insurance coverage who USED to be covered by their employers.
> 
> Let's not forget that Obama is ignoring our Constitution and will not apply the laws as he is required to do so.
> 
> ...


KPG
what a piece of .......... you are.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No you Arlington Wreath hater.
> 
> Better to have a government that doesn't tell a business what to pay their employees, that is different from Federal Law.
> 
> So Walmart tried to open businesses and DC Democrats would rather see them leave. Lose lose for the DC residents that want to work


I really don't believe that anyone hates the Arlington wreaths. How can you accuse people of something like that? If you don't know that it's true, you shouldn't state it. I don't understand why you would say such things other than hatred for an individual. It doesn't become you or say anything for your public profession of faith.
Do you support Walmart by buying things there and supporting products made by industry in China?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> that is how you understand everything and that is the problem.


*Your lies are already exposed and posted *


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> No you Arlington Wreath hater.
> 
> Better to have a government that doesn't tell a business what to pay their employees, that is different from Federal Law.
> 
> So Walmart tried to open businesses and DC Democrats would rather see them leave. Lose lose for the DC residents that want to work


lovethelake
I NEVER spoke about Arlington Wreath. NEVER and you know it and keep throwing shit in hopes it will stick. Sorry dear,
that can only happen if you post where and when I did so. Get busy to redeem yourself. Someone suckered you into trouble. I thought that you were at least a little smarter than that.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Your lies are already exposed and posted *


And does it make you feel really good? And are you sure they're the truth? I happen to know that you're wrong about several things but you chose to go with them. Despicable behavior.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> what a piece of .......... you are.


*Your lies are already exposed and posted. *


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Your lies are already exposed and posted *


KPG
Try not to get me mixed up with theyarnlady. Help her to solve her dilemma. If you care you will assist her. My friends would pitch in in a heartbeat. She supposedly found the stuff, let her track back and post what I posted.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So, Obama has officially decided to not do his job and enforce his own piece of horrific legislation, Obamacare, and now tens of millions of people will be without health insurance coverage who USED to be covered by their employers.
> 
> Then there is the small matter that the coverage for millions more people on the dole will cost the taxpayers $10 BILLION to insure the uninsured. Remember, Obama's repeated promises that the implementation of the AFA, wouldn't cost the taxpayers one dime and if you liked your coverage you could keep it? L I A R .
> 
> ...


Don't talk about Obama ignoring the constitution when you have several Republican-led states doing everything to circumvent the law of the land on abortion. Oh, wait, I guess that's OK. 
There is nothing that says employers should stop covering their employees. Oh, wait, are those the same beneficent employers who do what's best for God and country by hiding money off-shore and sending jobs overseas? Those guys?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Your lies are already exposed and posted. *


Such a true blue response


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Such a true blue response


Did you make a little error? Talking to KPG? That's who you quoted.
I'm impressed you know how to make your text blue. Yay!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> I NEVER spoke about Arlington Wreath. NEVER and you know it and keep throwing shit in hopes it will stick. Sorry dear,
> that can only happen if you post where and when I did so. Get busy to redeem yourself. Someone suckered you into trouble. I thought that you were at least a little smarter than that.


Another lie and now swear words? Oh, my, you are upset.

Clear your anger and apologize for your lies and actions.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Another lie and now swear words?* Oh, my, you are upset.
> 
> Clear your anger and apologize for your lies and actions.


Look who's talking. Number one trash-talker herself. And bold, too!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Bazinga for now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Such a true blue response


Love it - copying it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Love it - copying it.


* the Queen approves*


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> * the Queen approves*


Are you a/my Queen? Shall I report in red instead of blue?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Content matters more than color, but enjoy playing with your crayons.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Your lies are already exposed and posted * yet you refuse to own up to them and apologize for your actions.


As are yours, ass.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Content matters more than color, but enjoy playing with your crayons.


I don't know if they are mature enough to use crayons, dame.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> * the Queen approves*


 You all have a drag queen?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you a/my Queen? Shall I report in red instead of blue?


Oh darling, I forgot that you are not a Banana Head. You are deserving of being one. But then again you would have to join us at our Rav group to get the appropriate wardrobe. You post over at the Denim thread so clearly, I forget that you are not one of us YET. PM me and I will send you the link and an invite


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So, Obama has officially decided to not do his job and enforce his own piece of horrific legislation, Obamacare, and now tens of millions of people will be without health insurance coverage who USED to be covered by their employers.
> 
> Then there is the small matter that the coverage for millions more people on the dole will cost the taxpayers $10 BILLION to insure the uninsured. Remember, Obama's repeated promises that the implementation of the AFA, wouldn't cost the taxpayers one dime and if you liked your coverage you could keep it? L I A R .
> 
> ...


Thank you for writing this. Obama is terrible. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Love it - copying it.


Of course. You couldn't think of anything that clever on your own.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Posted on wrong thread. Would be more pertinent on Denim & Pearls.



lovethelake said:


> Oh darling, I forgot that you are not a Banana Head. You are deserving of being one. But then again you would have to join us at our Rav group to get the appropriate wardrobe. You post over at the Denim thread so clearly, I forget that you are not one of us YET. PM me and I will send you the link and an invite


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It sure is terrible.



Lukelucy said:


> Thank you for writing this. It is terrible. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

damemary said:


> It sure is terrible.


No. Obama is terrible.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you for writing this. It is terrible. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I think it's wonderful!! Small businesses who already provide insurance for their employees can get in on the pool and pay much less than they are now. 
Children can now have preventive care and the proper immunizations. The elderly will be able to not to worry about having to choose between their meds and food.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's not what you said, my dear. Is this a retraction?



Lukelucy said:


> No. Obama is terrible.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think it's wonderful!! Small businesses who already provide insurance for their employees can get in on the pool and pay much less than they are now.
> Children can now have preventive care and the proper immunizations. The elderly will be able to not to worry about having to choose between their meds and food.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


There won't be enough doctors to go around.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And maybe we'll be wiped out by alien spaceships! Oh no!



Lukelucy said:


> There won't be enough doctors to go around.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> There won't be enough doctors to go around.


Of course there will! Do you think all of the students dropped out of medical school because of AHCA? This is a great job creating opportunity in the health care field. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh darling, I forgot that you are not a Banana Head. You are deserving of being one. But then again you would have to join us at our Rav group to get the appropriate wardrobe. You post over at the Denim thread so clearly, I forget that you are not one of us YET. PM me and I will send you the link and an invite


Oh please......I better get my boots on. The manure in here is getting very deep.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No. Obama is terrible.


No, Ivan was terrible!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, shouting at people isn't going to do you any good. At least, it usually doesn't do most people any good. You've cried "Wolf" far too often.


knitpresentgifts said:


> *Allen West, as you are aware, is a decorated Lieutenant Colonel, retired, of the United States Army.* Hence, the reason why you recognized him by name when Yarnie spoke of him.
> 
> *Your lies are exposed* yet you refuse to own up to them and apologize for your actions.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is how I understood what she said. Sounds like our Democrat would-be leaders and Party.


I have officially stopped banging my head. Please don't take it as a victory: I'm with WC Fields on this.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think it's wonderful!! Small businesses who already provide insurance for their employees can get in on the pool and pay much less than they are now.
> Children can now have preventive care and the proper immunizations. The elderly will be able to not to worry about having to choose between their meds and food.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Fools - all of the Libs on this thread. Employers are now NOT ALLOWED to offer health care insurance pools/exchanges set-up for their present and future employees. So, those with insurance will LOSE their insurance and employees w/out CANNOT join an exchange that doesn't exist for at least a year later.

Ultimately, tens of millions of people will be forced to pay a penalty for not having insurance, will NOT have ANY insurance, since Obama is mandating a one-year delay. The one year gap Oct 1, 2013 - Oct 1, 2014 leaves millions of people, old, new, infants, etc. without insurance. What is going to happen when they need health care and have none and PAY a PENALTY for something they have no control over.

BrattyPatty is too stupid to understand what her love, Obama, did to millions of people. Maybe even her! BP is so stupid she thinks people can get coverage.

This was Obama's plan all along. Make millions of people dependent on the Govt for health care, don't offer it, delay it until after the Dems get re-elected. Then blame the Republ who NOT ONE voted for Obamacare.

Obama DOESN'T care if anyone has insurance because he'll be out of office.

Wonder if Bratty takes lessons to keep herself uninformed and in the dark.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> There won't be enough doctors to go around.


There won't be any insurance of health care either! Only penalties for people without health care who just got booted off their plans because Obama delayed employers' ability to move employees from private plans to exchanges.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Fools - all of the Libs on this thread. Employers are now NOT ALLOWED to offer health care insurance pools/exchanges set-up for their present and future employees. So, those with insurance will LOSE their insurance and employees w/out CANNOT join an exchange that doesn't exist for at least a year later.
> 
> Ultimately, tens of millions of people will be forced to pay a penalty for not having insurance, will NOT have ANY insurance, since Obama is mandating a one-year delay. The one year gap Oct 1, 2013 - Oct 1, 2014 leave millions of people, old, new, infants, etc. without insurance. What is going to happen when they need health care and have not and PAY a PENALTY for something they have no control over.
> 
> ...


Please stop calling people fools and stupid. It's really unnecessary.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huck, it's an historical fact that some of the worst slums in our country have been located within spitting distance of The White House. 46 years ago when I was in DC, most of SE DC did look like an old war zone. I'm pessimistic enough to bet that they're probably worse today having had 46 more years to moulder away. Forgive me for agreeing with anything LTL has said.


Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> who lives in old War zones? As to the rest of the story I need to research that before I comment.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Please stop calling people fools and stupid. It's really unnecessary.


Please stop telling me what to write. The truth is always an absolute.

Why do you ignore what all the Libs call me? Biased?

You've said you're here for information, so gather it from those who are informed and not the un-informed.

Want proof - look up what I've stated to see if you can believe me.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Of course there will! Do you think all of the students dropped out of medical school because of AHCA? This is a great job creating opportunity in the health care field. :thumbup: :thumbup:


With little or no money in it.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Please stop telling me what to write. The truth is always an absolute.
> 
> Why do you ignore what all the Libs call me? Biased?
> 
> ...


Please do not misunderstand. I'm not talking about the truth as you see it. It's the manner of its delivery. It really gets in the way.

I forgot to add that I just said something to that effect on LOLL too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Paranoid on the loose. Warning.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Please do not misunderstand. I'm not talking about the truth as you see it. It's the manner of its delivery. It really gets in the way.
> 
> I forgot to add that I just said something to that effect on LOLL too.


You should ignore my posts then. I'm not writing to please you or anyone. I write as I wish and if you or others don't like my words, it is not my concern. To each his own ....

P.S. Perhaps you prefer damemary's style and substance instead (example follows).


damemary said:


> It is necessary if you have nothing of substance to say, but you love to hear yourself blather.


or perhaps you'd learn more from Bratty Patty: example below:


BrattyPatty said:


> As are yours, ass.


I think you get the idea ....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It is necessary if you have nothing of substance to say, but you love to hear yourself blather.



aw9358 said:


> Please stop calling people fools and stupid. It's really unnecessary.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Going going over the brink. Last several posts are certifiable.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You should ignore my posts then. I'm not writing to please you or anyone. I write as I wish and if you or others don't like my words, it is not my concern.


I do care how my words make others feel, but of course it's your right to do what you like.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga until bedtime.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think you get the idea ....


Yes I do get the idea, and I don't like that either. But you have to extend to others the rights that you take for yourself.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Yes I do get the idea, and I don't like that either. But you have to extend to others the rights that you take for yourself.


Ah, but I do! I don't critique their thoughts or delivery nor attempt to quash their free speech as you did mine. Mostly, I ignore them since they hardly say anything of value.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

What i don't undertand about the WalMart debacle is why the DC Council would want them to pay a minimum wage of up to $12.50 an hour when $8.25 is the District minimum wage. I can understand increasing the minimumm wage for everyone if it doesn't equal a living wage but I don't get why anyone would want the fallout from trying to get a minimum wage that's more than 50% higher than what all other minimum wage workers get for the employees of a single company. Sounds like a good way to start a lot of street riots...


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ah, but I do! I don't critique their thoughts or delivery nor attempt to quash their free speech as you did mine. Mostly, I ignore them since they hardly say anything of value.


Do you really think I tried to quash your free speech? I don't. And please be honest about badmouthing others.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> There won't be enough doctors to go around.


Lukelucy
There will never be a Doctor shortage for any length of time. Where there are enough Patients, there will be enough Physicians. Plenty of applicants for medical Schools all around the World. My Son/Daughter the Doctor is what many Parents always love to say.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Do you really think I tried to quash your free speech? I don't. And please be honest about badmouthing others.


aw9358
a very lonely creature we are dealing with. Always looking to stay in the fray. And nothing pleasant, funny or clever ever coming from her or her co-horts What a dreary life.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> What i don't undertand about the WalMart debacle is why the DC Council would want them to pay a minimum wage of up to $12.50 an hour when $8.25 is the District minimum wage. I can understand increasing the minimumm wage for everyone if it doesn't equal a living wage but I don't get why anyone would want the fallout from trying to get a minimum wage that's more than 50% higher than what all other minimum wage workers get for the employees of a single company. Sounds like a good way to start a lot of street riots...


What do you expect from a City Council and a city that keeps re-electing Marion Berry?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> What i don't undertand about the WalMart debacle is why the DC Council would want them to pay a minimum wage of up to $12.50 an hour when $8.25 is the District minimum wage. I can understand increasing the minimumm wage for everyone if it doesn't equal a living wage but I don't get why anyone would want the fallout from trying to get a minimum wage that's more than 50% higher than what all other minimum wage workers get for the employees of a single company. Sounds like a good way to start a lot of street riots...


MaidInBedlam
I think we need to research this issue. Something does not sound quite right. Never take anything as fact when first encountered. Trust but verify, remember? Too much misinformation circulating these days. Too many scoundrels trying to make a buck by being outrageous. When competition is so keen. the media has to invent stuff to get attention. Retracting not necessary. There are no last pages in Radio or TV.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> There will never be a Doctor shortage for any length of time. Where there are enough Patients, there will be enough Physicians. Plenty of applicants for medical Schools all around the World. My Son/Daughter the Doctor is what many Parents always love to say.


One of many articles I found by googling "Doctor shortage in US"
Could have sited many from Forbes, WSJ,etc

http://www.cnbc.com/id/100546118

Experts often call it the "invisible problem," because the shortage of doctors in the U.S. is not as conspicuous or talked about as much as home foreclosures or job losses.

But the growing scarcitymost specifically of primary care physiciansis clear for patients who sit for hours in waiting rooms, must drive long distances to a physician's office or simply can't find a doctor.

Some observers say that the shortage is a major threat to the nation's health care system.

"The shortage is here now and getting worse all the time," said Dr. Michael Saag, director of AIDS Research at the University of Alabama, Birmingham.
"There have been many stories about it, but we've really had this problem over the last 30 years, and unless we do something soon, we're facing a real crisis in health care," Saag said. "And the shortage is in all areas of medicine."

'It's an economic problem," said Dr. Joel Blass, a primary care physician at the Workmen's Circle MultiCare Center in The Bronx.

"You have so many slots in medical school that can be filled, and then you have uneven distribution. You don't necessarily see the shortage in New York but more in the rural areas, where there are fewer doctors and more patients," Blass said.

The U.S. is estimated to be short about 16,000 primary care doctors. That leaves about 55 million people without a doctor or struggling to find one.

Other sources

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/262033.php

http://www.forbes.com/sites/sallypipes/2013/06/10/thanks-to-obamacare-a-20000-doctor-shortage-is-set-to-quintuple/

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2012/10/20/doctors-shortage-least-most/1644837/


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Fools - all of the Libs on this thread. Employers are now NOT ALLOWED to offer health care insurance pools/exchanges set-up for their present and future employees. So, those with insurance will LOSE their insurance and employees w/out CANNOT join an exchange that doesn't exist for at least a year later.
> 
> Ultimately, tens of millions of people will be forced to pay a penalty for not having insurance, will NOT have ANY insurance, since Obama is mandating a one-year delay. The one year gap Oct 1, 2013 - Oct 1, 2014 leaves millions of people, old, new, infants, etc. without insurance. What is going to happen when they need health care and have none and PAY a PENALTY for something they have no control over.
> 
> ...


You get dumber by the minute.
I don't know where you got your info, but it is so ridiculous that it is laughable!
Employees who are already covered will NOT lose their insurance. They can keep the insurance they have. NObody will lose the insurance they already have, ass.
This one year extension is to give businesses who have 50 employess or more , who do not already have insurance a chance to purchase their own coverage through the ACA exchanges.

Only 0.2% of businesses with 50 employees or more do not already provide health insurance.
You have definitely provided more lies here, ass.
Businesses who have 25 employees or less do not have to provide health insurance, but will receive a tax credit if they do.

People who are self insured outside of the workplace may keep their insurance. Nobody is losing their coverage, ass.

Before you call anyone fools, just remember that you still have ownership of the thread dunce cap. Before you call anyone stupid, make sure your facts are facts and not the usual BS you spread around.

So there you go, bonehead. You write much, but know very little.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> I think we need to research this issue. Something does not sound quite right. Never take anything as fact when first encountered. Trust but verify, remember? Too much misinformation circulating these days. Too many scoundrels trying to make a buck by being outrageous. When competition is so keen. the media has to invent stuff to get attention. Retracting not necessary. There are no last pages in Radio or TV.


http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wal-marts-plans-nations-capitol-awaiting-dc-councils/story?id=19627062#.Ud3rLfm1HVs

Democrats at their best. This is pathetic, and see I told you so


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Of course there will! Do you think all of the students dropped out of medical school because of AHCA? This is a great job creating opportunity in the health care field. :thumbup: :thumbup:


There are a shortage of doctors and nurses. Don't you know that?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> There are a shortage of doctors and nurses. Don't you know that?


No there is not. There are an abundance of nurses. Hospitals have cut back on employing them to save money. The nurses that are employed are overworked and under appreciated.
There is no shortage of doctors in my state.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> No there is not. There are an abundance of nurses. Hospitals have cut back on employing them to save money. The nurses that are employed are overworked and under appreciated.
> There is no shortage of doctors in my state.


There is a shortage of both here.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> There is a shortage of both here.


On nursing shortage

http://www.nursingworld.org/MainMenuCategories/ThePracticeofProfessionalNursing/workforce/NursingShortage

The Shortage Isnt Stopping Soon
Youve likely heard about the nursing shortage for years now, and perhaps you think its been resolved. However, registered nurses are still at the top of the list when it comes to employment growth (BLS, 2010). Additionally:

The median age of nurses is 46. More than 50% of the nursing workforce is close to retirement.
America is seeing vast increases in the number of people over 65. This age group has many medical and health needs, and will put a strain on our health system.
Recent reforms in healthcare will give millions of people access to the healthcare system. More nurses and health professionals are needed in response.
These factors, combined with an anticipated strengthening of the economy, will create a renewed critical shortage for nurses.

Yes it does depend on where you might live, but there is a doctor and nurse shortage.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

sjrNC

Similar numbers have been circulation since the 70s. I agree that in certain areas primary Physicians are on Patient overload and in those communities there is always a shortage of Doctors. Thiat might never change. I am in a large City and getting an Appointment within a short period of time is never a problem. Doctors are eager to get new Patients. In outlying areas medical care has improved due to Hospital satelite Clinics. Some Communities are served on a regular basis by mobile Clinics One of the things that needs to change is the cost of education. Getting a medical degree takes years and is very costly. Once we entice Doctors to get into rural areas by reducing their Student Loans, things will change. Periodically we
have all sorts of shortages (Teachers, Nurses, Doctors) because long-term planning is not something we do very well.
I am familiar with wonderful Mentors who always are looking for young people to get into fields of study which are needed now and in the near future. America is a wonderful Country, give us a challenge and we will meet it - yes we can, no doubt.
Reduce the cost of higher education and many problems will be solved. As to primary and secondary education, we need better management. Plenty of money is being spent just not well.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> There is a shortage of both here.


You must live where nobody else wants to live?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> There is a shortage of both here.


There must be a shortage of shrinks in DC, the inmates are running the asylum aka City Council


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

I too live in a large city and don't have a problem getting an appointment, our cancer center is now providing services at other hospitals in their system so people do not have to travel for treatments,
While this is a good thing, there are still many people who don't have that opportunity.

One of the articles I posted listed the states with the most and least doctors, very interesting.


Also I believe one also talked about many doctors reaching retirement age
Which that too has lead to or will a shortage of doctors, plus the population is aging thus needing more doctors.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You must live where nobody else wants to live?


BrattyPatty
That has been the problem for many decades and I see no changes unless as I posted that Student loans are reduced if Doctors are willing to move to rural areas. Where I live we get all sorts of pamphlets to visit new Doctors and Clinics. No shortage in any Specialty, plenty of enticement to become a Patient.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> I too live in a large city and don't have a problem getting an appointment, our cancer center is now providing services at other hospitals in their system so people do not have to travel for treatments,
> While this is a good thing, there are still many people who don't have that opportunity.
> 
> One of the articles I posted listed the states with the most and least doctors, very interesting.
> ...


With the population ageing and doctors reaching retirement, we are in trouble. Obama has made it worse.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> There must be a shortage of shrinks in DC, the inmates are running the asylum aka City Council


How about we ask Walmart to build a store on the border of your property? Would you quit whining about it then?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> With the population ageing and doctors reaching retirement, we are in trouble. Obama has made it worse.


Lukelucy
your trampling on President Obama for everything even about you not being able to let gas (just about) is getting ridiculous. Obamacare is wonderful, it will give everyone the possibility to finally get regular care and prevent catastrophic illnesses to a large degree. We will overcome the shortages. Give some free advanced training to those who were Medics in the Armed Forces, they are fabulous care givers. Make retraining at low or no cost available to the retired, many lost their retirement income to the scoundrels of Wall Street, they will gladly serve in some capacity and do it with experience and compassion. Yes we can and shall overcome. That is the American Spirit.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> How about we ask Walmart to build a store on the border of your property? Would you quit whining about it then?


I have several within driving distance if I want to go to one. I am concerned that people that need fresh foods, drug store, dog food, clothes......that they can afford will not have that choice because of DC politics. You may or may not like Walmart, but for a family on a very tight budget it could be a life saver. I am upset for them, and upset with people that appear to not care that jobs will be lost and shopping options gone.

BTW, Virginia is business friendly not like DC


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> How about we ask Walmart to build a store on the border of your property? Would you quit whining about it then?


BrattyPatty
Wonderfull idea and also run the Keystone Pipeline smack through the property, perhaps we will have a little mercy and say alongside.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I have several within driving distance if I want to go to one. I am concerned that people that need fresh foods, drug store, dog food, clothes......that they can afford will not have that choice because of DC politics. You may or may not like Walmart, but for a family on a very tight budget it could be a life saver. I am upset for them, and upset with people that appear to not care that jobs will be lost and shopping options gone.


lovethelake
I opt or Costco to open regular Stores. The owner is a fabulous and caring Boss. Good pay, good benefits and most pleasant working conditions. Turnover is very low. That is where I do business.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> I opt or Costco to open regular Stores. The owner is a fabulous and caring Boss. Good pay, good benefits and most pleasant working conditions. Turnover is very low. That is where I do business.


I agree, Huck. I watched an interview with the owner a few months back. He said if he keeps his employees happy and they do their jobs, then they all prosper.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wal-marts-plans-nations-capitol-awaiting-dc-councils/story?id=19627062#.Ud3rLfm1HVs
> 
> Democrats at their best. This is pathetic, and see I told you so


Walmart can easily pay more than $8.25 to employees. Washington is a very expensive city to live in and large reputable companies generally adjust wages for employee's partially based on the cost of living where they work. Walmart wants to pay these people what someone in a rural area may be able to live on and that is it. The new minimum for large employers would be $13.25 which is certainly not an exorbitant amount. 
Why do you think this is pathetic and what does I told you so mean? Oh, Vincent Gray is the mayor of D.C. Marion Berry was mayor until 1999. Living where you do one would think you would know that. I guess schools in your area haven't been doing a good job for years if you are a product of your state's school system or maybe the private school you went to did a very poor job or maybe you just aren't too bright. Flapping your jaws and saying stupid things only goes so far and then you just look foolish.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Wonderfull idea and also run the Keystone Pipeline smack through the property, perhaps we will have a little mercy and say alongside.


Wouldn't fight it. But blast those Blue Ridge Mountains, Appalachian Trail, earthquakes, Chesapeake Watershed..... don't think the environmental wackos would like it


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You get dumber by the minute.
> I don't know where you got your info, but it is so ridiculous that it is laughable!
> Employees who are already covered will NOT lose their insurance. They can keep the insurance they have. NObody will lose the insurance they already have, ass.
> This one year extension is to give businesses who have 50 employess or more , who do not already have insurance a chance to purchase their own coverage through the ACA exchanges.
> ...


BrattyPatty
When God gave out brains he sure shortchanged some people. That was so unkind to have someone have to go through life like that.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Walmart can easily pay more than $8.25 to employees. Washington is a very expensive city to live in and large reputable companies generally adjust wages for employee's partially based on the cost of living where they work. Walmart wants to pay these people what someone in a rural area may be able to live on and that is it. The new minimum for large employers would be $13.25 which is certainly not an exorbitant amount.
> Why do you think this is pathetic and what does I told you so mean? Oh, Vincent Gray is the mayor of D.C. Marion Berry was mayor until 1999. Living where you do one would think you would know that. I guess schools in your area haven't been doing a good job for years if you are a product of your state's school system or maybe the private school you went to did a very poor job or maybe you just aren't too bright. Flapping your jaws and saying stupid things only goes so far and then you just look foolish.


I do know about 'the mayor for life' and nothing gets done without his approval. If you lived here you would know that. So stop flapping your own lips because you are the foolish one.

But you are consistent with the use of the Democratic playbook. If you don't like the topic divert to a different one, attack the messenger and never admit that what the DC council did cost thousands of jobs and millions in tax revenues.

If Walmart can afford it, then all businesses in DC should pay the same rate. It doesn't make living in DC less expensive working for CVS.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I agree, Huck. I watched an interview with the owner a few months back. He said if he keeps his employees happy and they do their jobs, then they all prosper.


Yes ladies, I commented on LTL's stupidity too. I wouldn't go into a Walmart just based on principal but I am sure Walmart is one of the poster children for the GOP, capitalism at it's finest. I had to explain to her that even with the increase employees would be making only $13.25/hr. Walmart thinks it's OK to pay employees the same wages in DC as they pay in a rural area where cost of living is much less. I guess she doesn't know that reputable large companies build in more for employees who work in more expensive cities like D.C. On an earlier post she thought Marion Barry was still the mayor there and he left office in 1999 and she thinks she is bright. What a joke she is.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Wouldn't fight it. But blast those Blue Ridge Mountains, Appalachian Trail, earthquakes, Chesapeake Watershed..... don't think the environmental wackos would like it


 lovethelake
I see, no chance to start with because we wackos are protecting your serenity. Keep what is yours but to hell with others seems to be your Motto. Should be on your knees to thank us.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> There won't be any insurance of health care either! Only penalties for people without health care who just got booted off their plans because Obama delayed employers' ability to move employees from private plans to exchanges.


Fear mongering, paranoia, and lies. It's what this person does best.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I do know about 'the mayor for life' and nothing gets done without his approval. If you lived here you would know that. So stop flapping your own lips because you are the foolish one.
> 
> But you are consistent with the use of the Democratic playbook. If you don't like the topic divert to a different one, attack the messenger and never admit that what the DC council did cost thousands of jobs and millions in tax revenues.
> 
> If Walmart can afford it, then all businesses in DC should pay the same rate. It doesn't make living in DC less expensive working for CVS.


Oh you are such a fool. You don't have a clue how well I know what goes on out in D.C.. You are obviously not too bright. We all can't be intelligent and well informed. Maybe you have some other redeeming qualities but you sure haven't shown anything out here except you like to shoot off your big mouth and you aren't even doing that too well know are you?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I do know about 'the mayor for life' and nothing gets done without his approval. If you lived here you would know that. So stop flapping your own lips because you are the foolish one.
> 
> But you are consistent with the use of the Democratic playbook. If you don't like the topic divert to a different one, attack the messenger and never admit that what the DC council did cost thousands of jobs and millions in tax revenues.
> 
> If Walmart can afford it, then all businesses in DC should pay the same rate. It doesn't make living in DC less expensive working for CVS.


CVS is not on the same scale as Walmart when it comes to profits. A decent living wage is not a bad thing. It would take more of those people who accept "gov handouts" as you righties say, off of foodstamps and maybe even public assistance. The average Costco employee makes $21.96 per hour. No matter what state or area they are in.
Walmart can afford the $12.50.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Fear mongering, paranoia, and lies. It's what this person does best.


Lying being the most dominant of the 3.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> There is a shortage of both here.


The wise one has no idea of what is going on in her own state never mind the United States.

Wonder how she'd spin Obama's delay in the exchanges and the effect it has on everyone's care and costs. She probably denies he did such a thing and knows nothing about it.

What a complete fool. Not my problem.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Fear mongering, paranoia, and lies. It's what this person does best.


Andrea, is this person really this ignorant? I guess so. I didn't think they could sink any lower but I will admit I was wrong and she is as you say probably just trying to draw some attention to herself. She has an ego that just won't quit. She reminds me of that giant flower that keeps saying, "feed me Seymour" in little Shop of Horrors. She is a horror all right. The plant was much more informed and intelligent than KPG. :-D


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ah, but I do! I don't critique their thoughts or delivery nor attempt to quash their free speech as you did mine. Mostly, I ignore them since they hardly say anything of value.


Liar


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> On nursing shortage
> 
> http://www.nursingworld.org/MainMenuCategories/ThePracticeofProfessionalNursing/workforce/NursingShortage
> 
> ...


Thanks for your links and info. You'll never convince the Lib block head(s) on this thread.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I agree, Huck. I watched an interview with the owner a few months back. He said if he keeps his employees happy and they do their jobs, then they all prosper.


BrattyPatty
We too saw the Interview and the next day we went to check out what he said. We got a pass (since no members) and moved about the store and spoke with a number of Employees. I said, everyone is so friendly here I think I would like to work in a place like this and everyone right away said, it is a good place to work and when I asked about benefits, they answered that they are wonderful. We signed up that day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Fear mongering, paranoia, and lies. It's what this person does best.


Go ahead, wise one, explain to everyone why Obama delayed the exchanges for employers until Oct 2014 and how employees are affected.

This ought to be good ....


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Go ahead, wise one, explain to everyone why Obama delayed the exchanges for employers until Oct 2014 and how employees are affected.


Knitpresentgifts
you missed all the times this has been chewed up and spit out? Tough when there is a shortage, isn't it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitpresentgifts
> you missed all the times this has been chewed up and spit out? Tough when there is a shortage, isn't it.


* your lies are posted and apologies are still required*


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Liar


acameron
oh how strongly I 2nd that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes ladies, I commented on LTL's stupidity too. I wouldn't go into a Walmart just based on principal but I am sure Walmart is one of the poster children for the GOP, capitalism at it's finest. I had to explain to her that even with the increase employees would be making only $13.25/hr. Walmart thinks it's OK to pay employees the same wages in DC as they pay in a rural area where cost of living is much less. I guess she doesn't know that reputable large companies build in more for employees who work in more expensive cities like D.C. On an earlier post she thought Marion Barry was still the mayor there and he left office in 1999 and she thinks she is bright. What a joke she is.


Cheeky Blighter
Right I saw the Barry comment. Folks in the boondocks sure are uninformed re. cost of living elsewhere, aren't they?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks for your links and info. You'll never convince the Lib block head(s) on this thread.


Most clinics and hospitals have been planning for what has been happening in healthcare for the past several years. I have served on more than one task force in the past five years that have examined different models of delivering healthcare. Clinics have been adjusting systems to deliver the best care possible for their patients, using two models that are well-known and have been successfully delivering excellent care to their patients. You've probably even actually heard of one of the systems. (I guess I have to consider closed mindedness when making assumptions of "well-known".) 
Your arrogant attitude of thinking you know everything and considering those who disagree with you "fools" "and blockheads" does not serve you well with a larger audience---or even with the "liberals" here. It makes you look uneducated and a person of "little substance," a phrase the righties love to apply to others. You are the one who needs to examine what you say to see what little sense any of it makes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

No one Lib will even admit, never mind explain, the FACT that Obama has delayed the insurance exchanges for one year. Not one Lib will admit nor can explain how tens of millions will be affected.

Whose the low-info, ill-informed and most affected by this delay - the Dems, the poor, the middle class, the un-insured presently, those working with employer provided private insurance choices and the Libs on this thread!

Hooray for Hollywood .... da da da Hollywood!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The wise one has no idea of what is going on in her own state never mind the United States.
> 
> Wonder how she'd spin Obama's delay in the exchanges and the effect it has on everyone's care and costs. She probably denies he did such a thing and knows nothing about it.
> 
> What a complete fool. Not my problem.


knitpresengifts.
Good, you have enough problems already. How about problem solving for your friend theyarnlady. Making progress?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No one Lib will even admit, never mind explain, the FACT that Obama has delayed the insurance exchanges for one year. Not one Lib will admit nor can explain how tens of millions will be affected.
> 
> Whose the low-info, ill-informed and most affected by this delay - the Dems, the poor, the middle class, the un-insured presently, those working with employer provided private insurance choices and the Libs on this thread!
> 
> Hooray for Hollywood .... da da da Hollywood!


knitpresentgifts
mixed up your medications again?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Most clinics and hospitals have been planning for what has been happening in healthcare for the past several years. I have served on more than one task force in the past five years that has examined different models of delivering healthcare. Clinics have been adjusting systems to deliver the best care possible for their patients, using two models that are well-known and have been successfully delivering excellent care to their patients. You've probably even actually heard of one of the systems. (I guess I have to consider closed mindedness when making assumptions of "well-known".)
> Your arrogant attitude of thinking you know everything and considering those who disagree with you "fools" "and blockheads" does not serve you well with a larger audience---or even with the "liberals" here. It makes you look uneducated and a person of "little substance," a phrase the righties love to apply to others. You are the one who needs to examine what you say to see what little sense any of it makes.


Yep - no explanation - no knowledge about the delay by Obama.

Sure cannot admit your beloved President backed you all to the wall I guess and is leaving you out to dry.

Hooray for Hollywood ..... Hollywood


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresengifts.
> Good, you have enough problems already. How about problem solving for your friend theyarnlady. Making progress?


 Your lies are posted elsewhere & you owe apologies to all concerned.

No worries for her or me, we're happy!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Is there anyone on this thread or any other that can tell me why these neocons are so gleeful? They know nothing, do nothing, and don't have their guy in the White House.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Is there anyone on this thread or any other that can tell me why these neocons are so gleeful? They know nothing, do nothing, and don't have their guy in the White House.


Still cannot come up with any spin as to why Obama delayed the health care exchanges one year Al? How are people affected and why?

Thought you were better informed than most.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No one Lib will even admit, never mind explain, the FACT that Obama has delayed the insurance exchanges for one year. Not one Lib will admit nor can explain how tens of millions will be affected.
> 
> Whose the low-info, ill-informed and most affected by this delay - the Dems, the poor, the middle class, the un-insured presently, those working with employer provided private insurance choices and the Libs on this thread!
> 
> Hooray for Hollywood .... da da da Hollywood!


I guess there's nothing to admit to. If more time is needed more time is needed. You as a tea bagger, neocon, or whatever you are know how adept
the republicans are at delay tactics. They do it all the time. So what's the big deal? Enlighten me, oh wise one.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Better hurry KPG, I have to have my dinner.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovetelake
how do you rate your exquisit Governor Bob (Ultrasound) McDonnell who has legal problems coming up to his nostrils? Just think what he could do if he was in the White House. He would steal us blind since there would be so much more stuff to get his thievery hands on and think of all of the Lobbyists to deck him and his Family out. The $6,000.00 Rolex would have to turn into a much more expensive one. Wonderful Head of State you have.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No one Lib will even admit, never mind explain, the FACT that Obama has delayed the insurance exchanges for one year. Not one Lib will admit nor can explain how tens of millions will be affected.
> 
> Whose the low-info, ill-informed and most affected by this delay - the Dems, the poor, the middle class, the un-insured presently, those working with employer provided private insurance choices and the Libs on this thread!
> 
> Hooray for Hollywood .... da da da Hollywood!


Because libs know that millions of people will not be affected in the way you stated. Go read forbes online.It has it spelled out for dummies like you. Once again, you are so full of BS.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I guess there's nothing to admit to. If more time is needed more time is needed. You as a tea bagger, neocon, or whatever you are know how adept
> the republicans are at delay tactics. They do it all the time. So what's the big deal? Enlighten me, oh wise one.


I have at length already. Since you have no idea what is going on presently, I'll give you a hint.

It was OBAMA who implemented a one-year delay in HIS mandated Oct 1st deadline for employers.

The Republicans are pushing to go forth as the LAW and the Constitution requires.

Look to the facts instead of only the Dem playbook as you Libs are clueless.

Clean up your potty mouth too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Better hurry KPG, I have to have my dinner.


She can't al, because she is just as stupid as the others on the right when it comes to this.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I guess there's nothing to admit to. If more time is needed more time is needed. You as a tea bagger, neocon, or whatever you are know how adept
> the republicans are at delay tactics. They do it all the time. So what's the big deal? Enlighten me, oh wise one.


Alcameron
Intelligent move on the President's part. One never rushes important issues. It took us almost a Century to get here, so what is a year or two?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have at length already. Since you have no idea what is going on presently, I'll give you a hint.
> 
> It was OBAMA who implemented a one-year delay in HIS mandated Oct 1st deadline for employers.
> 
> ...


Clean upyour own mouth, Cherf! While you're at it, the stench you leave is getting unbearable.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Alcameron
> Intelligent move on the President's part. One never rushes important issues. It took us almost a Century to get here, so what is a year or two?


$50 BILLION in taxpayers' cost and tens of millions of US citizens WITHOUT health care insurance or access.

No big deal .....


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Alcameron
> Intelligent move on the President's part. One never rushes important issues. It took us almost a Century to get here, so what is a year or two?


I don't think that giving small businesses a break is a bad thing.
We all know Obama gave the extension. This is news??
Just last weeks rehash.YAWN


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have at length already. Since you have no idea what is going on presently, I'll give you a hint.
> 
> It was OBAMA who implemented a one-year delay in HIS mandated Oct 1st deadline for employers.
> 
> ...


Oh, I guess I already have all those facts. I thought you had unearthed something new and different. And because I haven't used any "potty" words, you can now apologize for scolding me.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Oh, I guess I already have all those facts. I thought you had unearthed something new and different. And because I haven't used any "potty" words, you can now apologize for scolding me.


And here I am quoting my own reply. How long do you think I'll wait for the great "lady" to apologize for her error?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> $50 BILLION in taxpayers' cost and tens of millions of US citizens WITHOUT health care insurance or access.
> 
> No big deal .....


You right, your lies are no big deal. Most of us are used to them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Is there anyone on this thread or any other that can tell me why these neocons are so gleeful? They know nothing, do nothing, and don't have their guy in the White House.


alcameron
well at the last two elections they got hammered and have not recovered from the pain. Ouch that pain just won't go away.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Latergators. Dinner


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Still cannot come up with any spin as to why Obama delayed the health care exchanges one year Al? How are people affected and why?
> 
> Thought you were better informed than most.


knitpesentgifts
Moma already told you a hundred times, start listening.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She can't al, because she is just as stupid as the others on the right when it comes to this.


Patty, she knows or maybe only understands bits and pieces and then as is typical she screams the sky is falling. Yes, there has been a delay for large employers but what she leaves out is the rest of the story. She also does not believe that our state exchange is already set up and most of it is already available to anyone online to see. Plans and rates are not written in stone as various companies that want to participate are still going through the approval process. She went on about VT exchange too the other night and GW tried to explain it to her but she just can't understand or doesn't want to probably. We know what the GOP wants to do with healthcare for all and oh my they can't let that happen. The sky is falling and we are all going to die! She is such a drama queen and so uninformed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The wise one has no idea of what is going on in her own state never mind the United States.
> 
> Wonder how she'd spin Obama's delay in the exchanges and the effect it has on everyone's care and costs. She probably denies he did such a thing and knows nothing about it.
> 
> What a complete fool. Not my problem.


Yup, total fool.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Let your inner child escape.


Dame, if you painted your Avatar, it is horrible & some of your friends here should teach you how to paint!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She can't al, because she is just as stupid as the others on the right when it comes to this.


Bratty, how did you come to this conclusion? Most of us on the right are much more educated than you people on the left.

How is the BIL? I have not heard.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Dame, if you painted your Avatar, it is horrible & some of your friends here should teach you how to paint!


 :thumbup: ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Dame, if you painted your Avatar, it is horrible & some of your friends here should teach you how to paint!


Janeway
your knowledge of Art is very limited, might not want to comment on future exhibitions under these circumstances.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Andrea, is this person really this ignorant? I guess so. I didn't think they could sink any lower but I will admit I was wrong and she is as you say probably just trying to draw some attention to herself. She has an ego that just won't quit. She reminds me of that giant flower that keeps saying, "feed me Seymour" in little Shop of Horrors. She is a horror all right. The plant was much more informed and intelligent than KPG. :-D


Well, you certainly aren't a brain, my dear! You & your cohorts are the Shop of Horrors!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yup, total fool.


Lukelucy now you are calling KPG a total fool. You sure are confused. Wht don't you go back to D&P and rest for a bit. Take jane with you too. She looks lost.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> your knowledge of Art is very limited, might not want to comment on future exhibitions under these circumstances.


I never claimed any knowledge about art, except my mother was a beautiful artist so I do know what looks good & what does not & her Avatar is horrible!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, you certainly aren't a brain, my dear! You & your cohorts are the Shop of Horrors!


Jane you haven't a clue what I am even talking about but that's to be expected. I have a beautiful mind dear and you are just jealous. Now go back and play where you belong with your girlfriends on D&P that's more your speed dear.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Lukelucy now you are calling KPG a total fool. You sure are confused. Wht don't you go back to D&P and rest for a bit. Take jane with you too. She looks lost.


Luke is not lost & did you ever know of an Indian being lost? Luke was not calling KPG a total fool you should get new glasses!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Dame, if you painted your Avatar, it is horrible & some of your friends here should teach you how to paint!


Really, Janeway?Going after people's avatars now?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, you certainly aren't a brain, my dear! You & your cohorts are the Shop of Horrors!


Have you looked in the mirror lately, Janeway?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I have a beautiful mind dear and you are just jealous.


A biased opinion if I ever saw one!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You right, your lies are no big deal. Most of us are used to them.


Patty, maybe you should go easy on her I think she is about to explode and I can't even imagine what that would smell like. Get out the gas masks she's gonna blow! :twisted:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> A biased opinion if I ever saw one!


No, I just tell the truth and I'm beautiful too. Jealous aren't you?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Jane you haven't a clue what I am even talking about but that's to be expected. I have a beautiful mind dear and you are just jealous. Now go back and play where you belong with your girlfriends on D&P that's more your speed dear.


ConnanK, you have "never" written anything nice to anyone. I'm not jealous of you my dear--you only wish!

You are just angry that I do know what you are trying so hard to say, but do not know how! Good luck! You just cannot understand how smart people are so you make fun of hem! So sad!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Patty, she knows or maybe only understands bits and pieces and then as is typical she screams the sky is falling. Yes, there has been a delay for large employers but what she leaves out is the rest of the story. She also does not believe that our state exchange is already set up and most of it is already available to anyone online to see. Plans and rates are not written in stone as various companies that want to participate are still going through the approval process. She went on about VT exchange too the other night and GW tried to explain it to her but she just can't understand or doesn't want to probably. We know what the GOP wants to do with healthcare for all and oh my they can't let that happen. The sky is falling and we are all going to die! She is such a drama queen and so uninformed.


Yes, Cheeky, I have seen that in it's posts. Nothing but lies, hot air and not even good drama at that. You can't explain anything to one who_ thinks_ they know it all.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> A biased opinion if I ever saw one!


Thumper, she cannot tolerate the fact that we are more intelligent than she is so the only thing she can do is write hateful words!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> A biased opinion if I ever saw one!


"I see" said the blind man as he walked into the wall.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> Right. And that is why they get so hostile. They are trying to defend their handouts. And/or they have a racial bias (towards) Obama for whatever reason. Perhaps they are people of color. Who knows.
> 
> They have an axe to grind. Simple. I just cannot relate on any level to that kind of person.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> No, I just tell the truth and I'm beautiful too. Jealous aren't you?


Well, if you look anything like your Avatar, well??????? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> No, I just tell the truth and I'm beautiful too. Jealous aren't you?


Of you? You're a foul mouthed, lying, nasty piece of work. Why on earth would I be jealous of you?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thumper, she cannot tolerate the fact that we are more intelligent than she is so the only thing she can do is write hateful words!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
That was a good one, Janeway. Too bad you are all wrong!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Of you? You're a foul mouthed, lying, nasty piece of work. Why on earth would I be jealous of you?


Oh thumper, looking at yourself again? We all know that you have the most foul mouth on the site. projection is not a healthy thing. Go see your shrink.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Have you looked in the mirror lately, Janeway?


Yes, I have & have seen a beautiful Indian Lady who loves God & Jesus!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Please!!!!! Just get over the fact that Obama was elected twice and stop all the lies. He's got 3 more years, *deal with it*


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I have & have seen a beautiful Indian Lady who loves God & Jesus!


Then why isn't that beautiful Indian lady apparent in your posts?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> ConnanK, you have "never" written anything nice to anyone. I'm not jealous of you my dear--you only wish!
> 
> You are just angry that I do know what you are trying so hard to say, but do not know how! Good luck! You just cannot understand how smart people are so you make fun of hem! So sad!


No I am laughing because you are so funny. I say lots of nice things to people who are nice but you aren't so I won't. I am very smart and will gladly talk to anyone who is nice just won't waste my time on you because you are so mean and like to hurt people just for fun. :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, if you look anything like your Avatar, well??????? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


Well, Janie, you are acting like the posterior end of your avatar.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh thumper, looking at yourself again? We all know that you have the most foul mouth on the site. projection is not a healthy thing. Go see your shrink.


Oh, won't your present insurance pay for your shrink is why you think Obocare will pay so you can return to your shrink! You seem to know so much about shrinks!

You should read your own posts my dear as you have one very hateful word you use too often! Your shrink is waiting!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, Janie, you are acting like the posterior end of your avatar.


Thanks as it is a beautiful horse not ugly as your Avatar!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, won't your present insurance pay for your shrink is why you think Obocare will pay so you can return to your shrink! You seem to know so much about shrinks!
> 
> You should read your own posts my dear as you have one very hateful word you use too often! Your shrink is waiting!


Ramble on janeway, but try to make some sense!
An ass is not hateful, Jane. It's in your bible.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> No I am laughing because you are so funny. I say lots of nice things to people who are nice but you aren't so I won't. I am very smart and will gladly talk to anyone who is nice just won't waste my time on you because you are so mean and like to hurt people just for fun. :thumbup:


You are the one who enjoys hurting people as when we first had a conversation, you were hateful & did not even know me! The only people you are halfway nice to is your cohorts, except Seattle!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as it is a beautiful horse not ugly as your Avatar!


Yes, my beautiful flower gardens and fountains are uglier than a horses patootie. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ramble on janeway, but try to make some sense!
> An ass is not hateful, Jane. It's in your bible.


Yes, I'm aware that word is in the Bible, but it is not used the way you use it! I'm not rambling, Bratty you are!

Good night my dear--will finish conversation tomorrow as it is bedtime! Nighty, night!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I'm aware that word is in the Bible, but it is not used the way you use it! I'm not rambling, Bratty you are!
> 
> Good night my dear--will finish conversation tomorrow as it is bedtime! Nighty, night!


Finally! Sweet dreams, Janeway!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I'm aware that word is in the Bible, but it is not used the way you use it! I'm not rambling, Bratty you are!
> 
> Good night my dear--will finish conversation tomorrow as it is bedtime! Nighty, night!


Janie, you know I always use_ patootie_ or _arse_ for the way you think I am using the word.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

sjrNC said:


> One of many articles I found by googling "Doctor shortage in US"
> Could have sited many from Forbes, WSJ,etc
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/100546118
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thumper, she cannot tolerate the fact that we are more intelligent than she is so the only thing she can do is write hateful words!


brmmmm brmmmmmm


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ramble on janeway, but try to make some sense!
> An ass is not hateful, Jane. It's in your bible.


BrattyPatty
Isn't that the Animal Mary rode on?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> And here I am quoting my own reply. How long do you think I'll wait for the great "lady" to apologize for her error?


You're old enough to know your potty language without me pointing it out.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yup, total fool.


wait until they lose their insurance and access or they get socked with a huge increase in their premiums ....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I have & have seen a beautiful Indian Lady who loves God & Jesus!


Can you imagine having her for your mother, sister or grandmother? I feel so sorry for the grand she seems to be raising. Perhaps we should prepare a scrapbook for the child showcasing how her grandmother acts, speaks to and treats others.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Please, don't tell your grandmother how to suck eggs. You can do the leg work and present the facts of the Walmart situation in DC. Say something like "Never take anything as fact when first encountered. Trust but verify, remember?" and you'll find out more about what I think than you will ever want to know. How old are you, child? Respect your elders, remember?


Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> I think we need to research this issue. Something does not sound quite right. Never take anything as fact when first encountered. Trust but verify, remember? Too much misinformation circulating these days. Too many scoundrels trying to make a buck by being outrageous. When competition is so keen. the media has to invent stuff to get attention. Retracting not necessary. There are no last pages in Radio or TV.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MIB, was your topic Egypt or Syria? Thinking of you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

When thinking of ACA, some people think of going bankrupt under the old system when insurance disallowed a pre-exhisting condition.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have at length already. Since you have no idea what is going on presently, I'll give you a hint.
> 
> It was OBAMA who implemented a one-year delay in HIS mandated Oct 1st deadline for employers.
> 
> ...


I hope you are not trying to quash her freedom of speech.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Hope the House succeeds in cutting the IRS's funding by almost 25%. We survived sequestration, the IRS could survive by cutting out all their waste. Think of how that money could be used to improve our soldiers lives and safety. Or maybe we could have White House tours again.

Also what a joke the DC council is, pushing out Walmart from the district. Think of the access to fresh foods those in the inner city would have access to for their families. But instead of caring about the people eating fresh foods that they can afford they would rather attack a job creator. Now Walmart is stopping the construction on the three stores they have started. That means construction workers will not be working, people won't have local jobs, and people will not have access to a store that will help them stretch their dollars. Classic Democratic thinking. A part time job is better than no job


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Hope the House succeeds in cutting the IRS's funding by almost 25%. We survived sequestration, the IRS could survive by cutting out all their waste. Think of how that money could be used to improve our soldiers lives and safety. Or maybe we could have White House tours again.
> 
> Also what a joke the DC council is, pushing out Walmart from the district. Think of the access to fresh foods those in the inner city would have access to for their families. But instead of caring about the people eating fresh foods that they can afford they would rather attack a job creator. Now Walmart is stopping the construction on the three stores they have started. That means construction workers will not be working, people won't have local jobs, and people will not have access to a store that will help them stretch their dollars. Classic Democratic thinking. A part time job is better than no job


You realize don't you that 95% of the profits from a Walmart store go directly to the Walmart family. They are the true dictators in this scenario. People do need a living wage, health care would be nice. Walmart only hires part time employees so as not to pay for healthcare. If you want people to e able to take care of themselves you have to give them the means to o so.

We recently heard the astounding statistic that 6 members of the Walton family, heirs to the Walmart fortune, have a total wealth of $93 billion  more than the bottom 30% of Americans combined. At the same time, the family, which controls nearly 50% of company stock is raking in more than $2 billion/year in stock dividends alone.

Some have responded to criticism of the Waltons by arguing that the family is helping to create much needed jobs. Sadly for U.S. workers and families, the facts just dont support this statement. Here are the facts.

Fact: Walmart is a Job Killer
◦Walmart store openings destroy almost three local jobs for every two they create by reducing retail employment by an average of 2.7 percent in every county they enter.[1]
◦Walmart cost America an estimated 196,000 jobs  mainly manufacturing jobs  between 2001 and 2006 as a result of the companys imports from China.[2]

Fact: Walmart Jobs Are Poverty Jobs
Walmart workers average just $8.81 hour.[3] This translates to annual pay of $15,576, based upon Walmarts full-time status of 34 hours per week.[4] This is less than 70% of the poverty line for a family of four.[5]
Walmart pays less than other retail firms. A 2005 study found that Walmart workers earn an estimated 12.4% less than retail workers as a whole, and 14.5% less than workers in large retail in general.[6] A 2007 study which compared Wal-mart to other general merchandising employers found a wage gap of 17.4%.[7]

Last year, Walmart slashed already meager health benefits, leaving more workers uninsured.[8]

Fact: Taxpayers Are Paying the Price for Walmart

Despite all the damage they have done to US workers and communities, a 2007 study found that, as of that date, Walmart had received more than $1.2 billion in tax breaks, free land, infrastructure assistance, low-cost financing and outright grants from state and local governments around the country.[9] This number has surely increased as Walmart continues to receive additional subsidies.

Taxpayers Subsidize Walmarts Low Wages and Poor Benefits  In many states across the country, Walmart is the employer with the largest number of employees and dependents using taxpayer-funded health insurance programs.[10]
A few examples: ◦In Arizona, according to data released by the state in 2005, the company had more 2,700 employees on the state-funded plan.[11]
◦The company also topped the list in their home state of Arkansas, with nearly 4,000 employees forced onto the states plan according to data released by the state in 2005.[12]
◦In Massachusetts, in 2009, taxpayers paid $8.8 million for Walmart associates to use publicly subsidized healthcare services.[13]
◦Although national numbers are not available, if the cost to Massachusetts taxpayers is adjusted nationwide, the cost would be roughly $1 billion.[14]

- See more at: http://walmart1percent.org/top-reasons-the-walton-family-and-walmart-are-not-job-creators/#sthash.MldEGaUD.dpuf


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Hope the House succeeds in cutting the IRS's funding by almost 25%. We survived sequestration, the IRS could survive by cutting out all their waste. Think of how that money could be used to improve our soldiers lives and safety. Or maybe we could have White House tours again.
> 
> Also what a joke the DC council is, pushing out Walmart from the district. Think of the access to fresh foods those in the inner city would have access to for their families. But instead of caring about the people eating fresh foods that they can afford they would rather attack a job creator. Now Walmart is stopping the construction on the three stores they have started. That means construction workers will not be working, people won't have local jobs, and people will not have access to a store that will help them stretch their dollars. Classic Democratic thinking. A part time job is better than no job


A part time job for $8.81 an hour does not equate to a livable wage. Classical Republican thinking.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Because libs know that millions of people will not be affected in the way you stated. Go read forbes online.It has it spelled out for dummies like you. Once again, you are so full of BS.


BrattyPatty
Have you ever met People like this nerd who understand absolutely nothing?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as it is a beautiful horse not ugly as your Avatar!


Janeway
Don't like flowers? Hm.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> A part time job for $8.81 an hour does not equate to a livable wage. Classical Republican thinking.


Then make all businesses pay that wage in DC


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> wait until they lose their insurance and access or they get socked with a huge increase in their premiums ....


knitpresentfits
worry abour yourself for now. That should keep you busy.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Then don't buy from them. You just appear to be jealous of their success. No one has to work for them. No one has to buy from them. They have done nothing illegal.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> A part time job for $8.81 an hour does not equate to a livable wage. Classical Republican thinking.


rocky1991
well, there is much more to this story. Walmart marched into town and made all sorts of demands and the City was not willing to by bullied. In some Cities $ 15.00/hr. is a starving wage but that is hard for some folks to grasp. They never leave their Enclave. They never discovered that their Cottage of 1500 square feet costs $ 175,000.00 when a 450 square ft. Appartment in a large City costs a Million and more and a Gallon of Milk $ 6.35.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> wait until they lose their insurance and access or they get socked with a huge increase in their premiums ....


knitpresentgifts
need to be woken up with a 2x4?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you imagine having her for your mother, sister or grandmother? I feel so sorry for the grand she seems to be raising. Perhaps we should prepare a scrapbook for the child showcasing how her grandmother acts, speaks to and treats others.


knitpresentgifts
she is giving more than loving care to all of her family. Your lying ways are much to worry about. Go help your pal yarnie. she is digging for my posts.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Please, don't tell your grandmother how to suck eggs. You can do the leg work and present the facts of the Walmart situation in DC. Say something like "Never take anything as fact when first encountered. Trust but verify, remember?" and you'll find out more about what I think than you will ever want to know. How old are you, child? Respect your elders, remember?


MaidInBedlam
Now that Walmart is in 2nd place on the earnings scale they are getting even uglier. Wait when they reach 1st place, they may want to take over the White House. Bullying has become their style.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Hope the House succeeds in cutting the IRS's funding by almost 25%. We survived sequestration, the IRS could survive by cutting out all their waste. Think of how that money could be used to improve our soldiers lives and safety. Or maybe we could have White House tours again.
> 
> Also what a joke the DC council is, pushing out Walmart from the district. Think of the access to fresh foods those in the inner city would have access to for their families. But instead of caring about the people eating fresh foods that they can afford they would rather attack a job creator. Now Walmart is stopping the construction on the three stores they have started. That means construction workers will not be working, people won't have local jobs, and people will not have access to a store that will help them stretch their dollars. Classic Democratic thinking. A part time job is better than no job


Sure, exactly what is needed, reduce the IRS so that the Applications pile up even higher. I correct that, it is more to keep Politicians like Gov. Bob 'Ultrasound' McDonnell out of Prison. Fewer Tax evasion investigations. The pushing is done by Co. like Walmart,they are pushing too many little businesses out of business. I buy my staples at Costco and all the other things in a small store. If I am on the way home without money in my pocket, I can still get home with the milk I need and pay for it tomorrow. Try that at Walmart.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> When thinking of ACA, some people think of going bankrupt under the old system when insurance disallowed a pre-exhisting condition.


Now they will risk not receiving the care they need based on age and/or life expectancy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Then make all businesses pay that wage in DC


What Republ is inspired to only make a minimum wage and work for Walmart. What American for that matter? Walmart is not the American Dream nor does it intend to be. Walmart is in businesses to serve the poor and lower middle class which it does exceedingly well.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Now they will risk not receiving the care they need based on age and/or life expectancy.


Do you notice that for some reason they only want to punish Walmart? Is it because it is not unionized? Makes me believe that they are listening and caring more about their donors and less about the people in their districts.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Now they will risk not receiving the care they need based on age and/or life expectancy.


Do you notice that for some reason they only want to punish Walmart? Is it because it is not unionized? Makes me believe that they are listening and caring more about their donors and less about the people in their districts.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Egypt and I have to admit I had so many things on my To Do List that I didn't eve watch the evening news let alone dig further into the subject.


damemary said:


> MIB, was your topic Egypt or Syria? Thinking of you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Now they will risk not receiving the care they need based on age and/or life expectancy.


thumper5316
so the folks in the home where you work will waste away while suffering? You really believe that? Get real. The company will expand because of more people having access to such care.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for the facts, Rocky.



rocky1991 said:


> You realize don't you that 95% of the profits from a Walmart store go directly to the Walmart family. They are the true dictators in this scenario. People do need a living wage, health care would be nice. Walmart only hires part time employees so as not to pay for healthcare. If you want people to e able to take care of themselves you have to give them the means to o so.
> 
> We recently heard the astounding statistic that 6 members of the Walton family, heirs to the Walmart fortune, have a total wealth of $93 billion  more than the bottom 30% of Americans combined. At the same time, the family, which controls nearly 50% of company stock is raking in more than $2 billion/year in stock dividends alone.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> A part time job for $8.81 an hour does not equate to a livable wage. Classical Republican thinking.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Some people don't see a difference between one end of the horse and the other.



Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> Don't like flowers? Hm.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> You realize don't you that 95% of the profits from a Walmart store go directly to the Walmart family. They are the true dictators in this scenario. People do need a living wage, health care would be nice. Walmart only hires part time employees so as not to pay for healthcare. If you want people to e able to take care of themselves you have to give them the means to o so.
> 
> We recently heard the astounding statistic that 6 members of the Walton family, heirs to the Walmart fortune, have a total wealth of $93 billion  more than the bottom 30% of Americans combined. At the same time, the family, which controls nearly 50% of company stock is raking in more than $2 billion/year in stock dividends alone.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Weak attempt at humor.



lovethelake said:


> Then make all businesses pay that wage in DC


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Do you notice that for some reason they only want to punish Walmart? Is it because it is not unionized? Makes me believe that they are listening and caring more about their donors and less about the people in their districts.


lovethelake,
who votes this folks into office? A handful donors or the people residing there? Think about it. Keeping up with your Gov. dilemma or are you being blinded by the rays coming from his ill gotten Rolex? O.K. it is not your fault that you wound up with a scoundrel Governor but since you are so quick to point at others, I need to point back. Know what I mean?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But some people are smart enough to work to keep them from opening in an area in the first place.



lovethelake said:


> Then don't buy from them. You just appear to be jealous of their success. No one has to work for them. No one has to buy from them. They have done nothing illegal.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think yarnie is hiding from your posts, hoping you give up.



Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> she is giving more than loving care to all of her family. Your lying ways are much to worry about. Go help your pal yarnie. she is digging for my posts.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What Republ is inspired to only make a minimum wage and work for Walmart. What American for that matter!


knitpresentgifts
getting ugly again towards my Fellow Americans who do the best they can? It is the low wages that make Millionairs and Billionairs out of a few. God this is the Satan you need to punish.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Sure, exactly what is needed, reduce the IRS so that the Applications pile up even higher. I correct that, it is more to keep Politicians like Gov. Bob 'Ultrasound' McDonnell out of Prison. Fewer Tax evasion investigations. The pushing is done by Co. like Walmart,they are pushing too many little businesses out of business. I buy my staples at Costco and all the other things in a small store. If I am on the way home without money in my pocket, I can still get home with the milk I need and pay for it tomorrow. Try that at Walmart.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Costco is my only big box store. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have seen many instances here of people on here saying that people should work no matter what. Then these same people say that there is a choice about whether to work for companies that won't pay a living wage to their employees. Further, that it is a mark of shame somehow to "only" work for Walmart. Please make up your minds. If there are only jobs available at places like Walmart (or Tesco, in my UK example), then should people without work take these jobs or stay on benefits and spend your money on things you don't approve of? It seems to me that they're damned either way.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's been true for quite some time...delays in care for families because they can't afford preventive care.



thumper5316 said:


> Now they will risk not receiving the care they need based on age and/or life expectancy.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What Republ is inspired to only make a minimum wage and work for Walmart. What American for that matter!


How about someone who has been unemployed and can't find anything else? How about someone who's trying to get off welfare and into the working world? How about someone who's unqualified for anything else? How about someone who can't afford day care who needs flexible hours so s/he can work while the kids are in school? How about someone who is handicapped in some way? How about someone who needs to supplement his/her retirement pension or social security? 
I can tell you never think of people who might be disadvantaged in one way or another. There are people who are in such need of a job that they'll do anything.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's why some people refuse to shop at WalMart. I do.



knitpresentgifts said:


> What Republ is inspired to only make a minimum wage and work for Walmart. What American for that matter!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake,
> who votes this folks into office? A handful donors or the people residing there? Think about it. Keeping up with your Gov. dilemma or are you being blinded by the rays coming from his ill gotten Rolex? O.K. it is not your fault that you wound up with a scoundrel Governor but since you are so quick to point at others, I need to point back. Know what I mean?


That governor ultrasound and his adoring "girls" (family) are something else! Paragons of virtue for the whole state of Virginia to aspire to!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think unions are a good thing. I know the power that they used to yield gave bargaining power to employees. Now employees have no power and they are literally paying the price.



lovethelake said:


> Do you notice that for some reason they only want to punish Walmart? Is it because it is not unionized? Makes me believe that they are listening and caring more about their donors and less about the people in their districts.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> so the folks in the home where you work will waste away while suffering? You really believe that? Get real. The company will expand because of more people having access to such care.


Again with your perpetually negative, personalized slant on what I said. Please desist in these types of comments as they are not appreciated.

The decisions for the level of care that will be _paid_ for by any coverage does not and would not rest with the 'home' where I work. It's employees will continue to provide the high quality, loving care it has always has and will continue to give.

However, will Mom or Dad even get to the point of being admitted to a TCU if they are refused/denied, for example, a new hip by a governmental review board? And if they are in a facility how much more of the daily cost will they be responsible for? Right now the Medicare A daily copay is $148 for a semi private room. This amount is determined by the feds...not the facility or me.

I'm positive that you will put your, nasty, personalized, hate-spewed spin on what I have posted above that you usually do. You're very predictable.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> Don't like flowers? Hm.


No, just extremely tired as I hit the wrong quote again as it was not Bratty, but Damemary's Avatar I was talking about.

The flowers are pretty! Only second mistake ever as hit wrong quote yesterday.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I think yarnie is hiding from your posts, hoping you give up.


damemary
I never will give up on this particular issue. The lies went too far. I will be more than happy to apologize if I said such dastardly things but I assure you I NEVER did. Some things I just don't do. Guilty of a lot of things but this is not ne of them, and for her to say ........"every chance you got" is unacceptable. So let her find ."..every chance....". Such frequency should be easy to rediscover.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Now they will risk not receiving the care they need based on age and/or life expectancy.


And tens of millions will fall in the gap for a year with no coverage and no care and will pay a penalty for not having coverage as well.

Brilliant move on Americans Obama! You better hope all Dems are pleased with themselves and that no Dems get sick between Oct 1 - Sep 30th next year to damper Obama's triumph.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

From what I'm hearing, USA is emphasizing the long-range stabilizing effect of Egypt on the region.

Uncontrolled violence has caused the military to step in. It is not up to us to tell Egypt how to solve the problems. That is up to the Egyptian people. Sounds like a refreshing approach.

I'm sure there is much more going on in diplomatic circles. I think it is all designed to keep us from being embroiled in another costly war to try and solve everyone else's problems.....leading to larger problems of our own.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Egypt and I have to admit I had so many things on my To Do List that I didn't eve watch the evening news let alone dig further into the subject.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> need to be woken up with a 2x4?


Huck, this is a hateful thing to say to another person! Do you settle things with violence?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I have seen many instances here of people on here saying that people should work no matter what. Then these same people say that there is a choice about whether to work for companies that won't pay a living wage to their employees. Further, that it is a mark of shame somehow to "only" work for Walmart. Please make up your minds. If there are only jobs available at places like Walmart (or Tesco, in my UK example), then should people without work take these jobs or stay on benefits and spend your money on things you don't approve of? It seems to me that they're damned either way.


Anne that is the problem in the U.S. The Republicans believe that yes people should work for companies like Walmart and also kiss the bums of these people for the pittance that they pay them. They try to employee as many people as possible as part time so they do not have to offer them benefits such as healthcare. Walmart does this intentionally so then these people qualify for Medicaid healthcare from the state they live in so then in fact what is happening the tax payers are paying for this because ,Walmart, the largest employer in the world doesn't believe it is their responsibility to treat their employees as most other large employers do by offering this benefit. The Republicans think this is a wonderful situation to let the tax payers pick up the tab for this company. Today's Republicans do not have a moral compass and they believe that if something is legal that is what you do and to hell with any scruples. Their god is the almighty $$$$$ and not God anymore. then as you have seen that many of them have quotes from the Bible supposedly identifying them as Christians but the only people they are fooling is themselves. Sad isn't it?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No, just extremely tired as I hit the wrong quote again as it was not Bratty, but Damemary's Avatar I was talking about.
> 
> The flowers are pretty! Only second mistake ever as hit wrong quote yesterday.


Janeway
is there anything you would not pick on? I really like damemary's Avatar. I have never seen an Avatar I did not like. Like some better than others, sure. I like yours.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Huck, this is a hateful thing to say to another person! Do you settle things with violence?


Get real Jane. Who is going to hit you in the head with anything. Can't you tell the difference between what is real and what is not?
You are really being foolish. Did you ever watch cartoons when you were a kid? Did you think when the anvil dropped on someone's head it really killed them? Duh!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Huck, this is a hateful thing to say to another person! Do you settle things with violence?


Get real Jane. Who is going to hit you in the head with anything. Can't you tell the difference between what is real and what is not?
You are really being foolish. Did you ever watch cartoons when you were a kid? Did you think when the anvil dropped on someone's head it really killed them? Duh!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Anne that is the problem in the U.S. The Republicans believe that yes people should work for companies like Walmart and also kiss the bums of these people for the pittance that they pay them. They try to employee as many people as possible as part time so they do not have to offer them benefits such as healthcare. Walmart does this intentionally so then these people qualify for Medicaid healthcare from the state they live in so then in fact what is happening the tax payers are paying for this because ,Walmart, the largest employer in the world doesn't believe it is their responsibility to treat their employees as most other large employers do by offering this benefit. The Republicans think this is a wonderful situation to let the tax payers pick up the tab for this company. Today's Republicans do not have a moral compass and they believe that if something is legal that is what you do and to hell with any scruples. Their god is the almighty $$$$$ and not God anymore. then as you have seen that many of them have quotes from the Bible supposedly identifying them as Christians but the only people they are fooling is themselves. Sad isn't it?


The problem, Anne, is that cheeky's post is filled with generalizations and hateful opinions with no basis in actual fact.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> is there anything you would not pick on? I really like damemary's Avatar. I have never seen an Avatar I did not like. Like some better than others, sure. I like yours.


Jane gets all of us confused all the time. She just does not know beautiful batik dye pictures when she sees them. No surprise there. I don't think any of them have any appreciation for the arts or the finer things in life.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Given the current state of the economy and the high unemployment rate, I think there are a lot of people who would take a job that only pays minimum wage. Also, you forget people who are just entering the job market and have all their advances in whatever industry they work in ahead of them.

Of course, there are also people who have tremendous qualifications who have every right to expect higher wages. Wouldn't expect them to be looking for minimum wage jobs unless they are truly desperate.


knitpresentgifts said:


> What Republ is inspired to only make a minimum wage and work for Walmart. What American for that matter!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Again with your perpetually negative, personalized slant on what I said. Please desist in these types of comments as they are not appreciated.
> 
> The decisions for the level of care that will be _paid_ for by any coverage does not and would not rest with the 'home' where I work. It's employees will continue to provide the high quality, loving care it has always has and will continue to give.
> 
> ...


This sounds like "nasty, personalized, hate-spewed spin" from this author to me........the very thing she intended to say about her intended. Isn't that hypocrisy??????


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Do you notice that for some reason they only want to punish Walmart? Is it because it is not unionized? Makes me believe that they are listening and caring more about their donors and less about the people in their districts.


Of course, being non-union, is the main reason.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I see the fear mongers are at work.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's just a manner of speech.



Janeway said:


> Huck, this is a hateful thing to say to another person! Do you settle things with violence?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Anne that is the problem in the U.S. The Republicans believe that yes people should work for companies like Walmart and also kiss the bums of these people for the pittance that they pay them. They try to employee as many people as possible as part time so they do not have to offer them benefits such as healthcare. Walmart does this intentionally so then these people qualify for Medicaid healthcare from the state they live in so then in fact what is happening the tax payers are paying for this because ,Walmart, the largest employer in the world doesn't believe it is their responsibility to treat their employees as most other large employers do by offering this benefit. The Republicans think this is a wonderful situation to let the tax payers pick up the tab for this company. Today's Republicans do not have a moral compass and they believe that if something is legal that is what you do and to hell with any scruples. Their god is the almighty $$$$$ and not God anymore. then as you have seen that many of them have quotes from the Bible supposedly identifying them as Christians but the only people they are fooling is themselves. Sad isn't it?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> The problem, Anne, is that cheeky's post is filled with generalizations and hateful opinions with no basis in actual fact.


Weak answer.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Huck, this is a hateful thing to say to another person! Do you settle things with violence?


Janeway, ignore and don't bother reading her posts. She's a complete moron, and yes, a violent bully.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> You, then, are delusional. First off, I am neither dumb nor a bunny. Huck is a liar as are many of his/her cronies. Twisting things that I have posted like they have and then denying it makes them liars. If you can't recognize that then I feel sorry for you and makes you complicit in their lies.


thumping5316
no wisting needed. Just reposting and keeping good records works well.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> The problem, Anne, is that cheeky's post is filled with generalizations and hateful opinions with no basis in actual fact.


Anne - Thumper is a liar and you know me. I have never lied to you and I never would. It is so sad that Republicans will never own up to all the misery that their party and they themselves are causing to millions of people in this country. Used to be in this country that most employers treated their employees very well so they could keep those people for all their working life. In turn the employees felt great loyalty to their employers and took great pride in their work. Over the years the bottom line or the almighty dollar has become everything to this party and maximizing returns for shareholders and employees be damned. They turn them over as quickly as frequently as you change a nappy except the nappy probably gets better care. They have become hollow unfeeling people and folks like thumper have bought into all their hype. They attract people who feel inadequate themselves and are bigoted and racist and believe if you can't hold a job there is something wrong with that individual not something wrong with the system. They run around preaching the Gospel but they totally leave Jesus out of the mix and have this new Tea party religion that cast the teaching of Jesus aside. Understandable from their viewpoint because if they truly were believers they would not be so callous towards their fellowman. They need to have someone to look down on so they can feel better about themselves and the rich at the top are just laughing at them and only appeal to them every couple of years for their vote. I am all for fiscal conservatism but I also believe I am my brother's keeper so I am a social liberal. The Republican leadership points to the poor and minorities as the people who are picking their pockets and it is a very successful diversion while it is rich who are slipping their hands in their pockets. If you read thumper's posts she is a very angry and hateful person. I don't know what she has gone through in her life but she seems very unhappy. I have a very nice life and I do not need to carry on in such a way. I can get worked up about the goings on in this country but the right seem to be on the verge of exploding or imploding at anytime. I think it's a symptom of the overwhelming hatred of President Obama but they of course will tell you their is no racism on their side. I would expect nothing else from them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway, ignore and don't bother reading her posts. She's a complete moron, and yes, a violent bully.


knitpresentgifts 
time to expand your vocabulary. Your repeats are tiring.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your understanding and compassion make you shine in my books. Thanks for sharing, Cheeky.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Anne - Thumper is a liar and you know me. I have never lied to you and I never would. It is so sad that Republicans will never own up to all the misery that their party and they themselves are causing to millions of people in this country. Used to be in this country that most employers treated their employees very well so they could keep those people for all their working life. In turn the employees felt great loyalty to their employers and took great pride in their work. Over the years the bottom line or the almighty dollar has become everything to this party and maximizing returns for shareholders and employees be damned. They turn them over as quickly as frequently as you change a nappy except the nappy probably gets better care. They have become hollow unfeeling people and folks like thumper have bought into all their hype. They attract people who feel inadequate themselves and are bigoted and racist and believe if you can't hold a job there is something wrong with that individual not something wrong with the system. They run around preaching the Gospel but they totally leave Jesus out of the mix and have this new Tea party religion that cast the teaching of Jesus aside. Understandable from their viewpoint because if they truly were believers they would not be so callous towards their fellowman. They need to have someone to look down on so they can feel better about themselves and the rich at the top are just laughing at them and only appeal to them every couple of years for their vote. I am all for fiscal conservatism but I also believe I am my brother's keeper so I am a social conservative. The Republican leadership points to the poor and minorities as the people who are picking their pockets and it is a very successful diversion while it is rich who are slipping their hands in their pockets.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> But some people are smart enough to work to keep them from opening in an area in the first place.


Oh, yes, Dame, as in our area a bunch of people (who were funded by Target, Kmart, Meijer, & Kroger) fought Walmart in our area & won then Kroger bought the entire shopping center increased the rent & now over 3/4 of it is empty. Kroger increased prices, but people still shop there in hoards spending a lot more money than they would at Walmart!

Years ago, when Walmart started selling their stock, my dad bought 500 shares of Walmart preferred stock & gave them to me & today they are worth a lot of money! I plan to give them to our daughters so started the process. Was shocked as through the years they have split several times & increased in value so I do have an inheritance to give our daughters?

I had them in a safety deposit box & when letters from Walmart came just put the unopened letters in the box. Attorney was shocked needless to say! I had to put on a nitro patch as am still in shock!

I'm so glad my dad was so thoughtful with what money he had as other siblings did not want the stock. They took the property & other household items & thought I was nuts that dad gave me papers! It is almost as if my dad is still taking care of me from the grave!

Well I'm off to the attorney's office so am taking oxygen with me as I need it! Talk later!

Happy in shock Jane!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Aw:

Here's the simple truth about American politics:

Republicans are the party of the Protestant work ethic, the party of small govt and personal responsibility, low taxes and freedom and the rule of law under our Constitution and Bill of Rights. People are free and prosper in a Capitalist society. Repubs are the party of giving and compassionate conservatism.

Democrats are the party of re-distribution of wealth, the party of no govt is large enough, the entire population dependent on the govt, high taxes and no freedoms and no enforcement/following of law. People are governed by the Nanny state in a Socialist society and fall further down the social and wealth ladder. Dems are the party of taking and liberal defiance.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway, ignore and don't bother reading her posts. She's a complete moron, and yes, a violent bully.


Thank you as read what I just found out that my dad gave me! What a day I'm having!

Love to all my friends as God sure does love me! Happy Jane


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Now they will risk not receiving the care they need based on age and/or life expectancy.


I'm sure you have some dealings with insurance companies in your job, but here's my "take" on health insurance.
There are 44 million people in the US who have no healthcare and 38 million who are underinsured. The healthcare law we ended up with may not be ideal, but I think it's better than having no way to insure these people. We ended up with what our Congress could get passed. Maybe it's time to put the blame and/or credit on the group that hatched this act and the group that prevented anything better from being passed. I think we need a single payer system similar to Medicare. I'm sure there will be some snags before the act is fully enacted, but we have to hope for the best and work through any problems that might arise. Just my opinion.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Anne - Thumper is a liar and you know me. I have never lied to you and I never would. It is so sad that Republicans will never own up to all the misery that their party and they themselves are causing to millions of people in this country. Used to be in this country that most employers treated their employees very well so they could keep those people for all their working life. In turn the employees felt great loyalty to their employers and took great pride in their work. Over the years the bottom line or the almighty dollar has become everything to this party and maximizing returns for shareholders and employees be damned. They turn them over as quickly as frequently as you change a nappy except the nappy probably gets better care. They have become hollow unfeeling people and folks like thumper have bought into all their hype. They attract people who feel inadequate themselves and are bigoted and racist and believe if you can't hold a job there is something wrong with that individual not something wrong with the system. They run around preaching the Gospel but they totally leave Jesus out of the mix and have this new Tea party religion that cast the teaching of Jesus aside. Understandable from their viewpoint because if they truly were believers they would not be so callous towards their fellowman. They need to have someone to look down on so they can feel better about themselves and the rich at the top are just laughing at them and only appeal to them every couple of years for their vote. I am all for fiscal conservatism but I also believe I am my brother's keeper so I am a social conservative. The Republican leadership points to the poor and minorities as the people who are picking their pockets and it is a very successful diversion while it is rich who are slipping their hands in their pockets.


Cheeky Blighter
picking pockets, see Gov. Bob Ultrasound McDonnell, isn't he a Jewel. Wonder if he intended to hide some of the loot he stole in women's you know where. He had such an unusual interest in our private equipment. What a mess he is in.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Your understanding and compassion make you shine in my books. Thanks for sharing, Cheeky.


Thanks damemary. I need to edit my post. I am a fiscal conservative and a social liberal.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, yes, Dame, as in our area a bunch of people (who were funded by Target, Kmart, Meijer, & Kroger) fought Walmart in our area & won then Kroger bought the entire shopping center increased the rent & now over 3/4 of it is empty. Kroger increased prices, but people still shop there in hoards spending a lot more money than they would at Walmart!
> 
> Years ago, when Walmart started selling their stock, my dad bought 500 shares of Walmart preferred stock & gave them to me & today they are worth a lot of money! I plan to give them to our daughters so started the process. Was shocked as through the years they have split several times & increased in value so I do have an inheritance to give our daughters?
> 
> ...


I am so happy for you Jane! Your Dad was smart to buy preferred shares and for you to hold them all this time. Be sure to get good financial advice as to taking long-term gains on your tax returns (if applies).


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

When you use the expression "starting wage" do you mean the legally established minimum wage in a particular city? San Francisco has the highest minimum wage in the country at $10.24 an hour. Looking only at the high rents in SF, this isn't really a "living wage". We're using several different terms when talking about wages. Minimum wage, starting wage and living wage are all different ways of looking at wages overall but these three kinds of wages aren't the same. This puts the discussion into the realm of comparing apples to oranges. And where in the US does a gallon of milk cost $6.35?

If we bring the impact of "Right to Work" on wages, the minimum wages for workers who receive tips and the minimum wage for young workers, we really have a formidable job to discuss wages in general. My cursory look at all these kinds of wages still has my head spinning. (KPG, you don't need to bother to say it's always that way...take it as given.)

There's much more to the Walmart story, and much more to the discussion of the impact of "big box" stores in general whatever communities they move into.


Huckleberry said:


> rocky1991
> well, there is much more to this story. Walmart marched into town and made all sorts of demands and the City was not willing to by bullied. In some Cities $ 15.00/hr. is a starving wage but that is hard for some folks to grasp. They never leave their Enclave. They never discovered that their Cottage of 1500 square feet costs $ 175,000.00 when a 450 square ft. Appartment in a large City costs a Million and more and a Gallon of Milk $ 6.35.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thank you as read what I just found out that my dad gave me! What a day I'm having!
> 
> Love to all my friends as God sure does love me! Happy Jane


 :thumbup: What a fantastic blessing! Both your Fathers have their hands upon you this day specifically.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Will someone please respond to aw regarding what the Republicans and Democrats stand for? I'm off for the morning.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> picking pockets, see Gov. Bob Ultrasound McDonnell, isn't he a Jewel. Wonder if he intended to hide some of the loot he stole in women's you know where. He had such an unusual interest in our private equipment. What a mess he is in.


It is disturbing how all these "old white men" are so fascinated with the bodies of women they have no relationship too. We know a lot of them are perverted and have been "caught in the act" with little boys and then there are the garden variety good Christians who are cheating on their wives. That's OK though because they are "saved" and you just say "sorry God" and you get a free pass through the pearly gates. Now isn't that special? I'm doing the church lady superiority dance now. Yes Lord! Can I hear an Amen somebody! Makes me so happy!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I'm sure you have some dealings with insurance companies in your job, but here's my "take" on health insurance.
> There are 44 million people in the US who have no healthcare and 38 million who are underinsured. The healthcare law we ended up with may not be ideal, but I think it's better than having no way to insure these people. We ended up with what our Congress could get passed. Maybe it's time to put the blame and/or credit on the group that hatched this act and the group that prevented anything better from being passed. I think we need a single payer system similar to Medicare. I'm sure there will be some snags before the act is fully enacted, but we have to hope for the best and work through any problems that might arise. Just my opinion.


alcameron
something as expansive as ACA and totally new will need some revisions for some time to come. MEDICARE for everyone will eventually be the system. Lots of work being done in that direction.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Will someone please respond to aw regarding what the Republicans and Democrats stand for? I'm off for the morning.


See you later, Andrea. Where are you Anne?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Rocky, thanks from me, too, for the detailed information you posted here about Walmart.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> It is disturbing how all these "old white men" are so fascinated with the bodies of women they have no relationship too. We know a lot of them are perverted and have been "caught in the act" with little boys and then there are the garden variety good Christians who are cheating on their wives. That's OK though because they are "saved" and you just say "sorry God" and you get a free pass through the pearly gates. Now isn't that special? I'm doing the church lady superiority dance now. Yes Lord! Can I hear an Amen somebody! Makes me so happy!


Cheeky Blighter
Amen and may I add a Hallelujah.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway, ignore and don't bother reading her posts. She's a complete moron, and yes, a violent bully.


You are the moron-in-chief and really funny too. Who do you think you are telling other people what they can and can't read? All you are is a big bag of hot smelly air. What a dodo. Do you wear a uniform and medals too and pretend you're somebody important?
Tee hee tee hee. That is me laughing at you TM. :lol:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> Amen and may I add a Hallelujah.


Thanks, Huck. I am feeling the Spirit moving through KP this morning and Jesus is smiling down on us and saying well done!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree. Let's also remember that getting a foot in the door at a particular company means having the chance to rise in that company and make more money plus gaining more responsibility, and skill.


aw9358 said:


> I have seen many instances here of people on here saying that people should work no matter what. Then these same people say that there is a choice about whether to work for companies that won't pay a living wage to their employees. Further, that it is a mark of shame somehow to "only" work for Walmart. Please make up your minds. If there are only jobs available at places like Walmart (or Tesco, in my UK example), then should people without work take these jobs or stay on benefits and spend your money on things you don't approve of? It seems to me that they're damned either way.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Anne I think you have seen enough posts from the big wind on the right. This creature as you know believes that everything that comes out of it's mouth is fact but I know you are wise enough not to believe him. I will not give you my opinion but would be happy to provide you with factual information about what both parties basic ideas are as set forth by each party. Let me know by PM and I will gladly send you some links to facts and not opinions.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Rocky, thanks from me, too, for the detailed information you posted here about Walmart.


Thanks MIB for this post. I forgot to thank Rocky for her post so Thanks, Rocky!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I agree. Let's also remember that getting a foot in the door at a particular company means having the chance to rise in that company and make more money plus gaining more responsibility, and skill.


MIB; read the LOLL thread - you are missing out on something very important I summary posted for you there. You still have time to travel and meet your Lib buddies for a vacation in MN. Go check it out over on LOLL.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> thumping5316
> no wisting needed. Just reposting and keeping good records works well.


I guess thumper, the queen of lies believes everyone lies as a matter of course just as she does. I wonder where any of us Liberal Ladies have ever done so. Her's are real obvious but I guess she just takes the easy way and makes things up as she goes along. It takes more effort to get facts and she certainly is one lazy person. P.S. there probably no facts that support what she can say. That would be problematic too wouldn't it? Poor thing.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Discovering what you have had to say about every issue is so easy it's funny. All one has to do is look up a user here and click on their list of posts to read every single one they've made. While I can imagine you criticizing the military, I find it hard to believe you've insulted them in some ultra-unpatriotic way. Unfortuneately, you're dealing with someone who will always read the worst into what you say and probably won't aplogize until a very cold day comes to a very hot place we've all heard of. I'm sorry you're in that situation.


Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I never will give up on this particular issue. The lies went too far. I will be more than happy to apologize if I said such dastardly things but I assure you I NEVER did. Some things I just don't do. Guilty of a lot of things but this is not ne of them, and for her to say ........"every chance you got" is unacceptable. So let her find ."..every chance....". Such frequency should be easy to rediscover.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I have seen many instances here of people on here saying that people should work no matter what. Then these same people say that there is a choice about whether to work for companies that won't pay a living wage to their employees. Further, that it is a mark of shame somehow to "only" work for Walmart. Please make up your minds. If there are only jobs available at places like Walmart (or Tesco, in my UK example), then should people without work take these jobs or stay on benefits and spend your money on things you don't approve of? It seems to me that they're damned either way.


aw9358
I wonder how these folks ever earned a living wage. They would not qualify to be in my employment in any capacity.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I agree. Let's also remember that getting a foot in the door at a particular company means having the chance to rise in that company and make more money plus gaining more responsibility, and skill.


Sad thing is MIB that there is a stigma attached to Walmart and even people in management are not treated well. If someone wanted to get a job with another company having Walmart on your resume wouldn't impress a good company. Even other companies don't want to be seen as supportive of Walmart's policies. Probably part of the reason they do so much business with China as Walmart operates much like many other companies in that country where employees are not treated well. Did you see the documentary on Walmart's production plants in China? They have employee's who are their virtual slaves and live in barracks, have to pay for the food and housing and work 7 days a week. If you are interested I will look it up for you. Once again it's not a case or morality but of what is legal and legal trumps what is moral.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks to everyone to responded to what I wrote. KPG, I think you know that I am of the left and therefore on the side of the many rather than the few, but thank you for your courteous reply. I wish you would understand my opinion that it is the under-paying companies who are taking your tax dollars though.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Oops, nearly forgot that a security firm, G4S, a security company with substantial government contracts has been referred to the Serious Fraud Office for overcharging to the tune of sums in the "low tens of millions of pounds".

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...tens-of-millions-over-electronic-tagging.html


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Thanks to everyone to responded to what I wrote. KPG, I think you know that I am of the left and therefore on the side of the many rather than the few, but thank you for your courteous reply. I wish you would understand my opinion that it is the under-paying companies who are taking your tax dollars though.


Funny, I remember you saying on a couple of occasions you were not a Liberal but your politics doesn't concern me regardless.

In America they are more Conservatives (Right) than Liberals (Left) presently, so I'm not sure to which country you referred when you state you are on the side "of the many" rather than the few.

I understand your opinion about the UK's tax subsidized company in your example, do not agree to your opinion, but the company in your example doesn't take my tax dollars. No worries there!

I've been/am an American business owner, with employees, and know a lot about business, taxes and civics. I do not believe the Libs in this thread have those same talents, experience and facts to which they can speak.

Thank you as well for a brief discussion without the hate.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I guess thumper, the queen of lies believes everyone lies as a matter of course just as she does. I wonder where any of us Liberal Ladies have ever done so. Her's are real obvious but I guess she just takes the easy way and makes things up as she goes along. It takes more effort to get facts and she certainly is one lazy person. P.S. there probably no facts that support what she can say. That would be problematic too wouldn't it? Poor thing.


I have yet to tell any lies.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Weak attempt at humor.


No attempt at humor because this is too serious to joke about.

If the Walmart employees need the $12.50 an hour so should all the workers at the mom and pop stores in the area. Fair is fair


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I really don't believe that anyone hates the Arlington wreaths. How can you accuse people of something like that? If you don't know that it's true, you shouldn't state it. I don't understand why you would say such things other than hatred for an individual. It doesn't become you or say anything for your public profession of faith.
> Do you support Walmart by buying things there and supporting products made by industry in China?


Did I miss something? What's an Arlington wreath?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Discovering what you have had to say about every issue is so easy it's funny. All one has to do is look up a user here and click on their list of posts to read every single one they've made. While I can imagine you criticizing the military, I find it hard to believe you've insulted them in some ultra-unpatriotic way. Unfortuneately, you're dealing with someone who will always read the worst into what you say and probably won't aplogize until a very cold day comes to a very hot place we've all heard of. I'm sorry you're in that situation.


MaidInBedlam
Oh I have said that I hate Wars but always support the Soldiers. My anger with her is that she claimed that I spoke ill of Soldiers. Not even enemy ones I would do that to. Soldiers do what they are told to do. They have no choice and I am thankful for their Service.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> There won't be enough doctors to go around.


There has been a shortage for many years. It's not new.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

AW, as you probably already realized, KPG's remarks are a little biased. But then, I'm in favor of a return to a social welfare state which seems more compassionate than letting part of our society twist in the wind.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Aw:
> 
> Here's the simple truth about American politics:
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Did I miss something? What's an Arlington wreath?


GWPIver
I have no clue. That lady is so messed up it is pityful. Time for someone to check her out thoroughly.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> !
> Employees who are already covered will NOT lose their insurance. They can keep the insurance they have. NObody will lose the insurance they already have, ass.


This is true - we had a company meeting and our insurance representative reiterated this. So many people just don't understand how the ACA will really work.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> There has been a shortage for many years. It's not new.


GWPIver
That situtation has existed since for decades.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> This is true - we had a company meeting and our insurance representative reiterated this. So many people just don't understand how the ACA will really work.


GWPIver
You can see easily how people are confused, as folks here add confusion with everything they post.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No attempt at humor because this is too serious to joke about.
> 
> If the Walmart employees need the $12.50 an hour so should all the workers at the mom and pop stores in the area. Fair is fair


Gee, aren't you the same person who doesn't want government to pick on "small business". Walmart is the largest company in the world and they are the worst employer and they can easily afford to pay their employees a little more. They already take your tax payer dollars to pay for the healthcare they do not provide. Oh but that is OK isn't it? We all know it's those bad poor people that are robbing you blind. You are either wrong here or are you a flip flopper? Which is it?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy Bazinga until tonight, folks. I managed to catch up with this topic, pretty miraculous as it kept getting longer as I went through it. The rest will have to wait.

I may seem to be online all day, but that's just because I leave my laptop on most of the time and wander by it, use it a bit and wander away again.

Forgot to mention that the movie "Fruitvale Station" about the murder of Oscar Grant by a BART police officer is out. I am pessimistically expecting riots around BART's Fruitvale Station.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Funny, I remember you saying you were not a Liberal but doesn't concern me regardless.
> 
> In America they are more Conservatives (Right) than Liberals (Left) presently, so I'm not sure to which country you referred when you state you are on the side "of the many" rather than the few.
> 
> ...


I think we might have had a misunderstanding over language. Here we have a Liberal Democrat party that is currently in coalition government with a right-wing Conservative party. Liberals here were traditionally regarded as wishy-washy "nice" people who would never gain enough votes to form a government. At the last General Election the Tories (Conservatives) did not gain an overall majority, so the LibDems went into coalition with them. They are now largely seen as opportunistic cynics who were desperate for a sniff of power, and the next General Election might well see them off. I certainly hope so, since they saddled us with what we have to live with now.

So, I certainly do not regard myself as a Liberal, and to be honest I don't know enough about the left in the USA to be able to advance any kind of opinion on Liberals there.

I realise that you know far more about business, tax etc than I do, but I also recognise that there might be others on here who have similar knowledge but a different opinion.

I am not daft enough to think that I'll ever change your mind about anything, but I do thank you for respecting my views (and we might meet on D&P to talk food. I think that's safe enough).

Sorry, forgot to answer your point about the many and the few: the many are the working classes and those who have little or no economic clout.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> AW, as you probably already realized, KPG's remarks are a little biased. But then, I'm in favor of a return to a social welfare state which seems more compassionate than letting part of our society twist in the wind.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> This is true - we had a company meeting and our insurance representative reiterated this. So many people just don't understand how the ACA will really work.


GW have you heard that the Koch brothers have already started airing ads in OH and VT trying to frighten people as to all the horrors of ACA. I see the same from some of the postings of the right on this thread. God forbid that ACA even gets off the ground. I have been called a liar by some concerning MN healthcare exchange and it's existence. You can access it online but you know who says I am making this all up. The only thing that individual got right was the additional time large companies will have to come into full compliance. MNSURE is the name of our exchange. The premiums are not set in stone as there are still companies and some coops who are awaiting approval to be allowed on the exchange. There is a calculator provided to let you figure out if you will be able to get credits to help pay premiums. From what I have read it will be the status quo and big companies will carry on as usual and if they don't continue coverage they will be penalized so much for each FTE they employ. I don't know why any large company would stop providing coverage. If an employee can do better on the exchange they have the option to purchase their insurance there or go to a broker. Is this your understanding?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Funny, I remember you saying on a couple of occasions you were not a Liberal but your politics doesn't concern me regardless.
> 
> In America they are more Conservatives (Right) than Liberals (Left) presently, so I'm not sure to which country you referred when you state you are on the side "of the many" rather than the few.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
The Clown Academy it is you own, right? Have them teach you how to get out of the Barrel. You have been stuck for too long.
Again, you are so full of stuff that the Honey Wagon needs to be disptached to clean you out.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> The Clown Academy it is you own, right? Have them teach you how to get out of the Barrel. You have been stuck for too long.
> Again, you are so full of stuff that the Honey Wagon needs to be disptached to clean you out.


Wouldn't you think a business owner would be too busy to be on KP all day long, Huck. I suppose clown academy would be about right. Probably frees up a lot of time to "clown around" out here on KP.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Happy Bazinga until tonight, folks. I managed to catch up with this topic, pretty miraculous as it kept getting longer as I got through it. The rest will have to wait.


Happy Bazinga to you too MIB. See you tonight.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> Oh I have said that I hate Wars but always support the Soldiers. My anger with her is that she claimed that I spoke ill of Soldiers. Not even enemy ones I would do that to. Soldiers do what they are told to do. They have no choice and I am thankful for their Service.


You spoke negatively of at least one highly decorated soldier, though, didn't you (more than once I'll add). I've posted one of your negative comments, yet you continue to lie and deny same.

You owe an apology to every American soldier for your words not to mention Yarnie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> There has been a shortage for many years. It's not new.


Explain that to Huck and the other libs who say you lie to say such things.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you imagine having her for your mother, sister or grandmother? I feel so sorry for the grand she seems to be raising. Perhaps we should prepare a scrapbook for the child showcasing how her grandmother acts, speaks to and treats others.


I am not raising my grandaughter. Her mother and father are.
More hot air, Cherf. You never seem to run out of it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I think we might have had a misunderstanding over language. Here we have a Liberal Democrat party that is currently in coalition government with a right-wing Conservative party. Liberals here were traditionally regarded as wishy-washy "nice" people who would never gain enough votes to form a government. At the last General Election the Tories (Conservatives) did not gain an overall majority, so the LibDems went into coalition with them. They are now largely seen as opportunistic cynics who were desperate for a sniff of power, and the next General Election might well see them off. I certainly hope so, since they saddled us with what we have to live with now.
> 
> So, I certainly do not regard myself as a Liberal, and to be honest I don't know enough about the left in the USA to be able to advance any kind of opinion on Liberals there.
> 
> ...


aw9358
I am somewhat familiar with your system. I do watch some of the political exchanges on TV and am getting the impression that the Cameron group is losing ground. The opposition seems to have gotten stronger and more vocal and it looks like the Youth parties are very involved in bringing about change. Hard to follow it from afar and the transmissions are VERY late at night when my senses are not too keen. A rowdy bunch it is and that makes it often difficult to understand what is being said.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> There has been a shortage for many years. It's not new.





Huckleberry said:


> GWPIver
> That situtation has existed since for decades.


Good going Huck - yesterday you stated there are no shortages, but since GW posted differently, today you twist to agree.

WHAT a HYPOCRITE and LIAR you are. Shall I re-post your prior statements here?

Here is the liar-in-chief:



Huckleberry said:


> Jul 10 19:36:08
> BrattyPatty
> That has been the problem for many decades and I see no changes unless as I posted that Student loans are reduced if Doctors are willing to move to rural areas. Where I live we get all sorts of pamphlets to visit new Doctors and Clinics. *No shortage in any Specialty*, plenty of enticement to become a Patient


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> And tens of millions will fall in the gap for a year with no coverage and no care and will pay a penalty for not having coverage as well.
> 
> Brilliant move on Americans Obama! You better hope all Dems are pleased with themselves and that no Dems get sick between Oct 1 - Sep 30th next year to damper Obama's triumph.


Give it up. Your fearmongering is becoming quite laughable.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am not raising my grandaughter. Her mother and father are.
> More hot air, Cherf. You never seem to run out of it.


BrattyPatty
Bad, bad Grandmother, lovingly looking after your granddaughter now and then. Can you believe this xxxx?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good going Huck - yesterday you stated there are no shortages, but since GW posted differently, you twist to agree.
> 
> WHAT a HYPOCRITE and LIAR you are. Shall I re-post your prior statements here?


It is not a lie. Go read upon it, you may learn something factual for a change.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Bad, bad Grandmother, lovingly looking after your granddaughter now and then.


What kind of grandmother wouldn't? Leave it to the stinking windbag to start attacking babies and grandmothers. It has none of it's own, obviously. :mrgreen:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good going Huck - yesterday you stated there are no shortages, but since GW posted differently, you twist to agree.
> 
> WHAT a HYPOCRITE and LIAR you are. Shall I re-post your prior statements here?


knitpresentgifts
so a bus. owner you are and do not understand simple statements. I went into the issue extensively - I guess that is just too much for you to grasp. No use trying to educate you. Failed in the first place and still a fact. Anything other than yes and no is beyond your comprehension.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I think we might have had a misunderstanding over language. Here we have a Liberal Democrat party that is currently in coalition government with a right-wing Conservative party. Liberals here were traditionally regarded as wishy-washy "nice" people who would never gain enough votes to form a government. At the last General Election the Tories (Conservatives) did not gain an overall majority, so the LibDems went into coalition with them. They are now largely seen as opportunistic cynics who were desperate for a sniff of power, and the next General Election might well see them off. I certainly hope so, since they saddled us with what we have to live with now.
> 
> So, I certainly do not regard myself as a Liberal, and to be honest I don't know enough about the left in the USA to be able to advance any kind of opinion on Liberals there.
> 
> ...


Anne - I will PM some links concerning Liberal Democrats in the U.S. and let the right provide you with links that describe them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Wouldn't you think a business owner would be too busy to be on KP all day long, Huck. I suppose clown academy would be about right. Probably frees up a lot of time to "clown around" out here on KP.


Cheeky Blighter
wonderful response but her clowning around is not funny at all.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I have seen many instances here of people on here saying that people should work no matter what. Then these same people say that there is a choice about whether to work for companies that won't pay a living wage to their employees. Further, that it is a mark of shame somehow to "only" work for Walmart. Please make up your minds. If there are only jobs available at places like Walmart (or Tesco, in my UK example), then should people without work take these jobs or stay on benefits and spend your money on things you don't approve of? It seems to me that they're damned either way.


Ann, a lot of people that do work at Walmart receive food stamps and medical assistance because the wages are so low.
Most are employed on a part time basis, so Walmart does
not have to provide benefits of any kind. You are correct when you say they are damned if they do or don't.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Explain that to Huck and the other libs who say you lie to say such things.


For them a lie is anything they don't agree with even though facts are provided. Then they will negate the source. If even that fails they call us nasty names.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Wouldn't you think a business owner would be too busy to be on KP all day long, Huck. I suppose clown academy would be about right. Probably frees up a lot of time to "clown around" out here on KP.


You seem to be here quite often as well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> so a bus. owner you are and do not understand simple statements. I went into the issue extensively - I guess that is just too much for you to grasp. No use trying to educate you. Failed in the first place and still a fact. Anything other than yes and no is beyond your comprehension.





GWPlver said:


> There has been a shortage for many years. It's not new.





Huckleberry said:


> GWPIver
> That situtation has existed since for decades.


Good going Huck - yesterday you stated there are no shortages, but since GW posted differently, today you twist to agree.

WHAT a HYPOCRITE and LIAR you are. Shall I re-post your prior statements here?

Here is the liar-in-chief:



Huckleberry said:


> Jul 10 19:36:08
> BrattyPatty
> That has been the problem for many decades and I see no changes unless as I posted that Student loans are reduced if Doctors are willing to move to rural areas. Where I live we get all sorts of pamphlets to visit new Doctors and Clinics. *No shortage in any Specialty*, plenty of enticement to become a Patient


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

CheekyBlighter said:


> Wouldn't you think a business owner ...





thumper5316 said:


> You seem to be here quite often as well.


Cheeky should have "thought!" That would be a first. :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> GW have you heard that the Koch brothers have already started airing ads in OH and VT trying to frighten people as to all the horrors of ACA. I see the same from some of the postings of the right on this thread. God forbid that ACA even gets off the ground. I have been called a liar by some concerning MN healthcare exchange and it's existence. You can access it online but you know who says I am making this all up. The only thing that individual got right was the additional time large companies will have to come into full compliance. MNSURE is the name of our exchange. The premiums are not set in stone as there are still companies and some coops who are awaiting approval to be allowed on the exchange. There is a calculator provided to let you figure out if you will be able to get credits to help pay premiums. From what I have read it will be the status quo and big companies will carry on as usual and if they don't continue coverage they will be penalized so much for each FTE they employ. I don't know why any large company would stop providing coverage. If an employee can do better on the exchange they have the option to purchase their insurance there or go to a broker. Is this your understanding?


You need to listen to what people are saying (referring to the ad on tv that you stated above). It could be true! And it probably is!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> MIB; read the LOLL thread - you are missing out on something very important I summary posted for you there. You still have time to travel and meet your Lib buddies for a vacation in MN. Go check it out over on LOLL.


Sorry, KPG, but all RSVP's are in. You really need to get over yourself.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> For them a lie is anything they don't agree with even though facts are provided. Then they will negate the source. If even that fails they call us nasty names.


I just again posted facts, the fact that once again, Huck lied from yesterday to today and provided the posts to prove it.

The Libs will ignore the facts, the posts, and the Truth.

So be it - its a dungeon of their own making.

I chose to live in the Truth and Light.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> You seem to be here quite often as well.


So what is it to you? I don't own a business. If you are still working what are you doing out here? Playing on company time, right? Robbing your employer? Or are you retired. You have told many tales about what you do probably all invented by you. I just have fun visiting my friends and laughing at you and your buddies.
Have a blessed day dear. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> MIB; read the LOLL thread - you are missing out on something very important I summary posted for you there. You still have time to travel and meet your Lib buddies for a vacation in MN. Go check it out over on LOLL.





BrattyPatty said:


> Sorry, KPG, but all RSVP's are in. You really need to get over yourself.


What, MIB is not welcome to participate in your travel plans?

Next you'll tell us MIB declined to participate.

You Libs included her in your fold when it suits, or when you wish to *use* MIB to support your positions.

Now, when you could include MIB in your Lib get-together you shun her and refuse to include her.

What a piece of crap you are.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just again posted facts, the fact that once again, Huck lied from yesterday to today and provided the posts to prove it.
> 
> The Libs will ignore the facts, the posts, and the Truth.
> 
> ...


All you know is lies, lies and more lies. You are the queen of lies and come from the netherworld. That smell of brimstone gives you away. I bet you have a tail too don't you? PU you stink!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> It's just a manner of speech.


damemary
Not even the most common expressions she is familiar with. It that not sad?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No attempt at humor because this is too serious to joke about.
> 
> If the Walmart employees need the $12.50 an hour so should all the workers at the mom and pop stores in the area. Fair is fair


So you are saying that a mom and pop stores are on a level playing field ith Walmart? Not even close. Compare profits of both and come to a realistic conclusion.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> For them a lie is anything they don't agree with even though facts are provided. Then they will negate the source. If even that fails they call us nasty names.


Hello,pot!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What, MIB is not welcome to participate in your travel plans?
> 
> You Libs included her in your fold when it suits, or when you are to use MIB to support your positions.
> 
> ...


No you would be the piece of C--P. That smell is disgusting. Were you just visiting you buddies in the netherworld? That mix with the brimstone is overpowering. I have to put my gasmask on. Don't you ever bathe? Obviously, not.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You spoke negatively of at least one highly decorated soldier, though, didn't you (more than once I'll add). I've posted one of your negative comments, yet you continue to lie and deny same.
> 
> You owe an apology to every American soldier for your words not to mention Yarnie.


knitpresengifts
I spoke negatively of a guy someone wants to run for President and who is totally unqualified for such a post. I just love it when you exhibit your dumbness. Got to love it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> So you are saying that a mom and pop stores are on a level playing field ith Walmart? Not even close. Compare profits of both and come to a realistic conclusion.


Patty these idiots don't deal in reality they just are a bunch of fools for the GOP party line. What losers. :thumbdown:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358: Want to know what a Liberal (Left) American is and represents? Read my posts on page 23 in this thread which outlines how the Libs on this thread treat one of their own (MaidinBedlam) in regards to a trip they planned in another KP thread titled, L.O.L.L.

The Libs in this thread represent the worst of American citizens.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

KPG
read all about it read all about it what I wrote perhaps you get it this time, poor chance but give it a try:
Page 7 and 8.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresengifts
> I spoke negatively of a guy someone wants to run for President and who is totally unqualified for such a post. I just love it when you exhibit your dumbness. Got to love it.


LIAR HUCK; That "guy" of which you negatively spoke is AS YOU KNOW a decorated, recently retired Lieutenant Colonel US Army American Soldier. 

You are caught in yet another of your lies, so instead call me dumb. Got to love your stupidity.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> No you would be the piece of C--P. That smell is disgusting. Were you just visiting you buddies in the netherworld? That mix with the brimstone is overpowering. I have to put my gasmask on. Don't you ever bathe? Obviously, not.


She just can't keep that ugly personality of hers out of other people's business. She chose to try to hurt MIB , for what? Just for the sake of being the ass that she is.
You should be very proud of yourself, Beasty. 
Nancy her stench will never go away. It is the smell of rotting from within. 
SWhat happened to all of your 'friends', KPG? You seem to spend more time in LOLL these days. Guess they got tired of your BS too.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

USA Parties:
Republicans = cater to a very select group and dislike Women.
They were not always like that, I was one of them, I know. They have been hijacked by some Nuts which call hemselves the Tea Party. Sorry Tea.

Democracts = are liberal, moderate, middle of the road, independent, conservative and care about everybody.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So what is it to you? I don't own a business. If you are still working what are you doing out here? Playing on company time, right? Robbing your employer? Or are you retired. You have told many tales about what you do probably all invented by you. I just have fun visiting my friends and laughing at you and your buddies.
> Have a blessed day dear. :-D


As I have stated before I have not told any lies. I am not robbing anyone of anything. If what you do here is "laughing at" me and my buddies than you truly are the nasty piece of work that I have always said you are.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> USA Parties:
> Republicans = cater to a very select group and dislike Women.
> They were not always like that, I was one of them, I know. They have been hijacked by some Nuts which call hemselves the Tea Party. Sorry Tea.
> 
> Democracts = are liberal, moderate, middle of the road, independent, conservative and care about everybody.


Preposterous.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Patty these idiots don't deal in reality they just are a bunch of fools for the GOP party line. What losers. :thumbdown:


Behaving like you charming self, I see.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> LIAR HUCK That "guy" of which you negatively spoke is AS YOU KNOW a decorated, recently retired Lieutenant Colonel US Army American Soldier.


No matter. The guy is nuts! Being a decorated LC of the army did not help him to keep his congressional seat did it?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> As I have stated before I have not told any lies. I am not robbing anyone of anything. If what you do here is "laughing at" me and my buddies than you truly are the nasty piece of work that I have always said you are.


Come on thumper, tell her what you really feel!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Another way of looking at it might be that the DC Council wants to ensure that any jobs created will pay a living wage. Walmart is the largest and richest retailer in the world, so surely it can afford to pay more than $8.25 an hour.


What would be your idea of a "living wage"? Most jobs at WalMart are low skill jobs. Most of these jobs are not meant to support a family of 4.

The DC council is not going after the Mom and Pop shops that are still in the area where those employees do the same job as the WalMart employees would do. Why should they get a break and not pay their workers a living wage?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Let's all post in LOLL - what fun we'll have there and can follow the trip of the Libs as they trip over themselves in MN.

I actually feel sorry for the way they are now treating MaidInBedlam. She is of no use to them in person, so they refuse to allow her to join them as they meet and fellowship in person.

They wear their evil and hate on their sleeves for all to see.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Preposterous.


Alcameron is gonna be ticked ... with Huck's simple explanation. :shock:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> speaking of Palin? Hillary never retreats. What a woman. Need many more like her. The future will bring them in spite of the Republicans trying to get women to stay pregnant and in the kitchen. Good try but won't happen. The Republicans no more can keep us down as the Muslims will keep them enslaved.


Just speaking of Hillary only. We definitely need more women to not do their jobs and lie when it suits them. WTG Hillary. HIP, hip, hooray!!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> not me, Yarnie is weeping. Why don't you solve her problem and find the mentioned posts? Don't you care at all about her? Go solve her dilemma. She may direct you since she posted a whole slew of lies and she should be able to find them again, don't you think?


 You do not understand what Yarnie said at all. She does not have a dilemma. She knows what she said, admits to owning what she said and will NOT APOLOGIZE to you for what was said. She is good with that. Her conscience is clear. So, stop your whining and move on.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> As are yours, ass.


This must be the kind of intelligent discussion you libs have over on LOLL. Glad I stay away.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't know if they are mature enough to use crayons, dame.


More intelligent discussion in the works.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Alcameron is gonna be ticked ... with Huck's simple explanation. :shock:


KPG
Say what? Tough to keep it all straight, isn't it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Let's all post in LOLL - what fun we'll have there and can follow the trip of the Libs as they trip over themselves in MN.
> 
> I actually feel sorry for the way they are now treating MaidInBedlam. She is of no use to them in person, so they refuse to allow her to join them as they meet and fellowship in person.
> 
> They wear their evil and hate on their sleeves for all to see.


No, that would be you, ass! MIB has plans of her own ,not that it is any of your business to begin with. You just can't help being ugly, but that's an affliction that you have to live with.
BT, nobody on the left is treating MIB any differently. However you are really sick.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> What i don't undertand about the WalMart debacle is why the DC Council would want them to pay a minimum wage of up to $12.50 an hour when $8.25 is the District minimum wage. I can understand increasing the minimumm wage for everyone if it doesn't equal a living wage but I don't get why anyone would want the fallout from trying to get a minimum wage that's more than 50% higher than what all other minimum wage workers get for the employees of a single company. Sounds like a good way to start a lot of street riots...


It's for no other reason that it is about WalMart. No other business would be involved in this "legislation". No riots, WalMart will just cut its losses to this point and not build. This also means at least 1500-2000 jobs will not be available to the citizens of DC either.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> your trampling on President Obama for everything even about you not being able to let gas (just about) is getting ridiculous. Obamacare is wonderful, it will give everyone the possibility to finally get regular care and prevent catastrophic illnesses to a large degree. We will overcome the shortages. Give some free advanced training to those who were Medics in the Armed Forces, they are fabulous care givers. Make retraining at low or no cost available to the retired, many lost their retirement income to the scoundrels of Wall Street, they will gladly serve in some capacity and do it with experience and compassion. Yes we can and shall overcome. That is the American Spirit.


Obamacare is so wonderful that our legislators that wrote and voted for the bill excluded themselves. It doesn't even apply the the president, it is so wonderful. Give me a brake.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> When God gave out brains he sure shortchanged some people. That was so unkind to have someone have to go through life like that.


You seem to be coping fairly well, although you do get confused a lot.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knitpresentsgifts said:


> Let's all post in LOLL - what fun we'll have there and can follow the trip of the Libs as they trip over themselves in MN.
> 
> I actually feel sorry for the way they are now treating MaidInBedlam. She is of no use to them in person, so they refuse to allow her to join them as they meet and fellowship in person.
> 
> They wear their evil and hate on their sleeves for all to see.





BrattyPatty said:


> No, that would be you, ass! MIB has plans of her own ,not that it is any of your business to begin with. You just can't help being ugly, but that's an affliction that you have to live with.
> BT, nobody on the left is treating MIB any differently. However you are really sick.


Ya, MIB has plans in OCTOBER. You refused to invite her on your trip in Jul/Aug. The ONLY reason MIB knows about your trip is because I filled her in as YOU DID NOT INVITE her since you and your LIB buddies only USE her to suit your purposes.

Got brains?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This must be the kind of intelligent discussion you libs have over on LOLL. Glad I stay away.


So are we!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Just speaking of Hillary only. We definitely need more women to not do their jobs and lie when it suits them. WTG Hillary. HIP, hip, hooray!!!


soloweygirl
go join the Clown Academy they are lacking students.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ya, MIB has plans in OCTOBER. You refused to invite her on your trip in Jul/Aug. The ONLY reason MIB knows about your trip is because I filled her in as YOU DID NOT INVITE her since you and your LIB buddies only USE her to suit your purposes.
> 
> Got brains?


I don't use her. I hardly speak to her. But that is an understanding that she and I have. YOU however, set out with one purpose. Our meet up is none of your business, but you can't get that through that tin head of yours.
Got a heart? Obviously not, or you wouldn't have gone after MIB in that manner. You really do stink in every way imaginable.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You seem to be coping fairly well, although you do get confused a lot.


 :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Alcameron
> Intelligent move on the President's part. One never rushes important issues. It took us almost a Century to get here, so what is a year or two?


"One never rushes important issues", lets see - you have to pass the bill before you can know what is in it (paraphrased). That wasn't rushing an important issue. That was said by an "intelligent" woman. "An intelligent move on the President's part" when it was written in the bill that it had to take effect in October 2014. Oh that's right, nobody read the bill so how would he know?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> What would be your idea of a "living wage"? Most jobs at WalMart are low skill jobs. Most of these jobs are not meant to support a family of 4.
> 
> The DC council is not going after the Mom and Pop shops that are still in the area where those employees do the same job as the WalMart employees would do. Why should they get a break and not pay their workers a living wage?


soloweygirl
Mom and Pop Shop owners do not take home fortunes, they only earn a living. Believe me they share as much as possible.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hey all, the Brat says the Libs in-person, trip-over-each-other get together isn't any of our business. 

But, wait, Bratty announced and discussed it from the get go on a public website.

Does she have any understanding of what she does? Rhetorical question.

I do hope her buddies will watch over her so she doesn't hurt herself on the trip-for-all. Well, I mean, the buds who can read, comprehend or follow logic that doesn't exist that have minimal common sense. Wait ... none of them are going. 

What chaos and a fiasco in MN to behold.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> "One never rushes important issues", lets see - you have to pass the bill before you can know what is in it (paraphrased). That wasn't rushing an important issue. That was said by an "intelligent" woman. "An intelligent move on the President's part" when it was written in the bill that it had to take effect in October 2014. Oh that's right, nobody read the bill so how would he know?


soloweygirl
I know most people are unfamiliar with how things work in Washington and you are one of them. Let me give you a little insight. By the time a bill comes to a vote they signers can recite it in their sleep, if they cannot, they have been sleeping on the job. Let's then kick them out, they are our employees.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey all, the Brat says the Libs in-person, trip-over-each-other get together isn't any of our business.
> 
> But, wait, Bratty announced and discussed it from the get go on a public website.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You are uninformed as usual. Keep making an ass out of yourself, as that is the only thing that you do well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey all, the Brat says the Libs in-person, trip-over-each-other get together isn't any of our business.
> 
> But, wait, Bratty announced and discussed it from the get go on a public website.
> 
> ...


KPG
please keep on posting. By the way why not spend a little time to help your buddy find my postings, you claim to be so good at nosing around. Go help that poor soul.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you imagine having her for your mother, sister or grandmother? I feel so sorry for the grand she seems to be raising. Perhaps we should prepare a scrapbook for the child showcasing how her grandmother acts, speaks to and treats others.


Unfortunately, the child is probably already exhibiting signs of that behavior. She probably thinks the GD is so cute doing it. In this case, imitation is not flattery.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are uninformed as usual. Keep making an ass out of yourself, as that is the only thing that you do well.


BrattyPatty
we all deserve a Medal for super-exposing this nitwit.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately, the child is probably already exhibiting signs of that behavior. She probably thinks the GD is so cute doing it. In this case, imitation is not flattery.


Nooooo kidding. She's mentioned regularly all the times she cares for her grandchild and then dismisses her care when confronted. What a piece of work. I have concerns for the child that I don't even know. Wonder if the parents would have the same concerns if they knew the way grandma treats others and the words and hate she posts on these threads.

Of course, grandma treats and uses people to suit her own purposes.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately, the child is probably already exhibiting signs of that behavior. She probably thinks the GD is so cute doing it. In this case, imitation is not flattery.


soloweygirl
Nice going. Go help your kids, they can use some assistance.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> A part time job for $8.81 an hour does not equate to a livable wage. Classical Republican thinking.


What is a livable wage for a low skill job?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nooooo kidding. She's mentioned regularly all the times she cares for her grandchild and then dismisses her care when confronted. What a piece of work. I have concerns for the child that I don't even know.


KPG
Jealous that no-one trusts you with their children? Lonely you are, poor soul. God's punishment as I see it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't use her. I hardly speak to her. But that is an understanding that she and I have. YOU however, set out with one purpose. Our meet up is none of your business, but you can't get that through that tin head of yours.
> Got a heart? Obviously not, or you wouldn't have gone after MIB in that manner. You really do stink in every way imaginable.


BrattyPatty
This loopy - KPG - creature sure was singled out by God and has to live with the punishment forever.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> A part time job for $8.81 an hour does not equate to a livable wage. Classical Republican thinking.





soloweygirl said:


> What is a livable wage for a low skill job?


Classical Democratic thinking; aspire to get a job at Walmart and when you refuse to gain education/skill/experience/take risks to further improve yourself and your life, demand entitlements from the Govt.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> we all deserve a Medal for super-exposing this nitwit.


As a super-model I'm already well over-exposed :-D paid extremely well for it too! :XD:

Don't you remember, you're the one who exposed me.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> What is a livable wage for a low skill job?


soloweygirl
got this old and still don't know? Too late then.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> getting ugly again towards my Fellow Americans who do the best they can? It is the low wages that make Millionairs and Billionairs out of a few. God this is the Satan you need to punish.


Your fellow Americans have the same opportunities to start their own businesses and progress down the road to become millionaires and billionaires. They don't have to settle for low wages, unless that is their choice.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Jealous that no-one trusts you with their children? Lonely you are, poor soul. God's punishment as I see it.


I have never dismissed the fact that I babysit a few days a week for my daughter. What a wonderful opportunity to spend time with my GD. Huck, we can only hope that KPG hasn't reproduced.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As a super-model I'm already well over-exposed. :-D paid extremely well for it too! :XD:


KPG
finally you got something right and it is not endearing.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As a super-model I'm already well over-exposed. :-D paid extremely well for it too! :XD:


Yeah, she's the super model of a horse's rear end. Go mow your lawns, ass.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have never dismissed the fact that I babysit a few days a week for my daughter. What a wonderful opportunity to spend time with my GD. Huck, we can only hope that KPG hasn't reproduced.


BrattyPatty
Oh dear Lord have mercy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yeah, she's the super model of a horse's rear end. Go mow your lawns, ass.


BrattyPatty
Lawn? Looked more like a rocky weed field to me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> finally you got something right and it is not endearing.


I'm sorry you do not appreciate excellent photography, the human body, the freedom and ability to create your own wealth as I've done, the love I have for my country and the God of my choice.

I do not allow ignorance, lies, evil and jealousy to control me as you do you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Your fellow Americans have the same opportunities to start their own businesses and progress down the road to become millionaires and billionaires. They don't have to settle for low wages, unless that is their choice.


soloweygirl
so what is your excuse? So now people should not settle for low wages and instead get on Welfare totally? You are not of sound mind obviously.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm sorry you do not appreciate excellent photography, the human body, the freedom and ability to create your own wealth as I've done, the love I have for my country and the God of my choice.
> 
> I do not allow ignorance, lies, evil and jealousy to control me as you do you.


KPG
Now that is really, really funny. Keep posting and intermittently help Yarnie, she is struggling.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm sorry you do not appreciate excellent photography, the human body, the freedom and ability to create your own wealth as I've done, the love I have for my country and the God of my choice.
> 
> I do not allow ignorance, lies, evil and jealousy to control me as you do you.


ROFLMAO!!! Such a contradiction to your other posts!
She gets more twisted as the day goes on.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Obamacare is so wonderful that our legislators that wrote and voted for the bill excluded themselves. It doesn't even apply the the president, it is so wonderful. Give me a brake.


Right. They don't want to be involved because it is a disaster and they know it. Obama just wants to make a name for himself as the president who was the first to put through health care reform. Doesn't matter if it doesn't work. He is simply looking at his legacy. I hope his legacy speaks to how bad he really is.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> No you would be the piece of C--P. That smell is disgusting. Were you just visiting you buddies in the netherworld? That mix with the brimstone is overpowering. I have to put my gasmask on. Don't you ever bathe? Obviously, not.


This must be more of that stimulating discussion you have on LOLL. Or maybe this is the type of stimulating conversation that caused the Progressive forum to implode. How nice.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> It is disturbing how all these "old white men" are so fascinated with the bodies of women they have no relationship too. We know a lot of them are perverted and have been "caught in the act" with little boys and then there are the garden variety good Christians who are cheating on their wives. That's OK though because they are "saved" and you just say "sorry God" and you get a free pass through the pearly gates. Now isn't that special? I'm doing the church lady superiority dance now. Yes Lord! Can I hear an Amen somebody! Makes me so happy!


Racist, why are you just picking on "old white men" as other races have fascinations with women & men bodies who are also perverted & have been caught in the act with little boys/girls & those who don't have any religion/as well as those who are religious cheat!

You really are some special racist who is doing the church lady superiority dance--Shame on You!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Racist, why are you just picking on "old white men" as other races have fascinations with women & men bodies who are also perverted & have been caught in the act with little boys/girls & those who don't have any religion/as well as those who are religious cheat!
> 
> You really are some special racist who is doing the church lady superiority dance--Shame on You!


Janeway
Racist? Really? You have not paid much attention to the guys who have been so fascinated with our private parts have you. Old white Geesers, no color to be seen anywhere. You may want to tune in to factual news rather than faux. By he way, Lovethelake's Gov. is one of those wonderful Christians., Gov. Bob Ultrasound McDonnell.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Anne - I will PM some links concerning Liberal Democrats in the U.S. and let the right provide you with links that describe them.


Thanks, Cheeky. I'll do some homework.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> I know most people are unfamiliar with how things work in Washington and you are one of them. Let me give you a little insight. By the time a bill comes to a vote they signers can recite it in their sleep, if they cannot, they have been sleeping on the job. Let's then kick them out, they are our employees.


There were times before the vote that the legislators were given hundreds of pages of "revisions" to the ACA. They were expected to read and understand these pages in as little as 4 hours before voting. The same was done with the Immigration Bill before the Senate. The Senators were given 300 pages to read and understand before the vote. It is you that needs to understand what actually happens in Congress. Then again, you think Congress and the Senate are to separate legislative bodies.

Congresspeople from both sides have admitted they didn't read the ACA bill before voting. As least the Republicans voted NO.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Bad, bad Grandmother, lovingly looking after your granddaughter now and then. Can you believe this xxxx?


Well, from what I understood about Bratty's daughter is she got pregnant by her boyfriend, lived at home with Bratty got Welfare on herself & child but now says the mother & father is rearing the child! Hello!!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

Talk about lying!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> "One never rushes important issues", lets see - you have to pass the bill before you can know what is in it (paraphrased). That wasn't rushing an important issue. That was said by an "intelligent" woman. "An intelligent move on the President's part" when it was written in the bill that it had to take effect in October 2014. Oh that's right, nobody read the bill so how would he know?


In addition, I do believe that the little man in the White House is breaking the law. He cannot personally decide when parts of a law that has been passed are to be implemented or not be implemented. It's not his decision. It's already law...unfortunately.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> got this old and still don't know? Too late then.


If you have that information, please share it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, from what I understood about Bratty's daughter is she got pregnant by her boyfriend, lived at home with Bratty got Welfare on herself & child but now says the mother & father is rearing the child! Hello!!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Talk about lying!


Good grief, now I truly am sorry for that child and the way she'll be raised. God bless her and keep her.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> Racist? Really? You have not paid much attention to the guys who have been so fascinated with our private parts have you. Old white Geesers, no color to be seen anywhere. You may want to tune in to factual news rather than faux. By he way, Lovethelake's Gov. is one of those wonderful Christians., Gov. Bob Ultrasound McDonnell.


I have not ever been interested in anyone's body parts here just wanted pictures of your fake trip & you said you swam in your BD suit! I'm happily married or did you forget--not gay as some here are!

Well, what about the black Democrat who wanted to run for president, but had too many affairs with women! Give me his name as I only heard his garbage about the women he had affairs with. There are dirty old men everywhere!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Congresspeople from both sides have admitted they didn't read the ACA bill before voting. As least the Republicans voted NO.


Repubs: every single one of them! :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:
 

> Good grief, now I truly am sorry for that child.


Yes, me too as the boyfriend will move on to get some other girl pregnant leaving the child & mother!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> so what is your excuse? So now people should not settle for low wages and instead get on Welfare totally? You are not of sound mind obviously.


I never said they should go on welfare. Those are your words. Listen carefully, people do not have to settle for low wages. There are countless opportunities for them to improve themselves to make life better for themselves and their families. The choice is theirs. They can do something or do nothing. If they chose to do nothing, then they stagnate. It is common sense, which you are lacking.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> In addition, I do believe that the little man in the White House is breaking the law. He cannot personally decide when parts of a law that has been passed are to be implemented or not be implemented. It's not his decision. It's already law...unfortunately.


 :thumbup: What I've heard and believe as well.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have never dismissed the fact that I babysit a few days a week for my daughter. What a wonderful opportunity to spend time with my GD. Huck, we can only hope that KPG hasn't reproduced.


Well, from your hateful actions, at least your GD might not resemble you as half of your daughter is your DH so then only half of GD will be from you two then other half from her father.

She should be a beautiful child? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, from your hateful actions, at least your GD might not resemble you as half of your daughter is your DH so then only half of GD will be from you two then other half from her father.
> 
> She should be a beautiful child? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Once again, Janie, pull your chair off of the hose! You make no sense!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As a super-model I'm already well over-exposed :-D paid extremely well for it too! :XD:
> 
> Don't you remember, you're the one who exposed me.


Cute, KPG!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Once again, Janie, pull your chair off of the hose! You make no sense!


Not on O2 today dearie--just too happy as have good news!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> I know most people are unfamiliar with how things work in Washington and you are one of them. Let me give you a little insight. By the time a bill comes to a vote they signers can recite it in their sleep, if they cannot, they have been sleeping on the job. Let's then kick them out, they are our employees.


who were " the signers," and show some proof that all who signed it /read it. Thanks


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Cute, KPG!


I cannot stop laughing. You all now know I'm a Victoria's Secret super-model since HuckIngleberry outed me.

Well, look at what just showed up as an advertisement on the bottom of my screen:

Victoria and Cheeky became key searched words I guess.

laughing so hard I cannot breathe :XD:  :XD: 

darn NSA spying on me ..... p.s. that's not me in the ad :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yeah, she's the super model of a horse's rear end. Go mow your lawns, ass.


Hateful remark as this is not the way this word is used in the Bible. Need a Bible lesson dearie?


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Anne - Thumper is a liar and you know me. I have never lied to you and I never would. It is so sad that Republicans will never own up to all the misery that their party and they themselves are causing to millions of people in this country. Used to be in this country that most employers treated their employees very well so they could keep those people for all their working life. In turn the employees felt great loyalty to their employers and took great pride in their work. Over the years the bottom line or the almighty dollar has become everything to this party and maximizing returns for shareholders and employees be damned. They turn them over as quickly as frequently as you change a nappy except the nappy probably gets better care. They have become hollow unfeeling people and folks like thumper have bought into all their hype. They attract people who feel inadequate themselves and are bigoted and racist and believe if you can't hold a job there is something wrong with that individual not something wrong with the system. They run around preaching the Gospel but they totally leave Jesus out of the mix and have this new Tea party religion that cast the teaching of Jesus aside. Understandable from their viewpoint because if they truly were believers they would not be so callous towards their fellowman. They need to have someone to look down on so they can feel better about themselves and the rich at the top are just laughing at them and only appeal to them every couple of years for their vote. I am all for fiscal conservatism but I also believe I am my brother's keeper so I am a social liberal. The Republican leadership points to the poor and minorities as the people who are picking their pockets and it is a very successful diversion while it is rich who are slipping their hands in their pockets. If you read thumper's posts she is a very angry and hateful person. I don't know what she has gone through in her life but she seems very unhappy. I have a very nice life and I do not need to carry on in such a way. I can get worked up about the goings on in this country but the right seem to be on the verge of exploding or imploding at anytime. I think it's a symptom of the overwhelming hatred of President Obama but they of course will tell you their is no racism on their side. I would expect nothing else from them.


Thank you, Cheeky -I believe that you have spoken for many of us!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I cannot stop laughing. You all now know I'm a Victoria's Secret super-model since HuckIngleberry outed me.
> 
> Well, look at what just showed up as an advertisement on the bottom of my screen:
> 
> ...


Wow, what an honor to be talking to a super model! You go girl!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> who were " the signers," and show some proof that all who signed it /read it. Thanks


Oh, no, you are asking wwaaaay to much of her galinipper. This ought to be great .... waiting .... waiting ..... waiting.

Wonder if Huck can recite all 10,000 pages by memory (in her sleep) as well.

Wouldn't that be something for her sleeping buddy on their trip to MN.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yeah, she's the super model of a horse's rear end. Go mow your lawns, ass.





Janeway said:


> Hateful remark as this is not the way this word is used in the Bible. Need a Bible lesson dearie?


What the heck does a super-model and lawns have in common - sounds like the beginning of a joke?

oh, wait, it comes from a joke ....


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Costco is my only big box store. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Costco is not any different than Walmart or Sam's Club.

People just seem to hate the fact that a person from Arkansas made mega bucks & New Jersey or NY cannot tolerate the fact that Sam Walton became a very wealthy man!

FYI, my dad knew Sam Walton!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I cannot stop laughing. You all now know I'm a Victoria's Secret super-model since HuckIngleberry outed me.
> 
> Well, look at what just showed up as an advertisement on the bottom of my screen:
> 
> ...


Is it your identical twin sister?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Costco is not any different than Walmart or Sam's Club.
> 
> People just seem to hate the fact that a person from Arkansas made mega bucks & New Jersey or NY cannot tolerate the fact that Sam Walton became a very wealthy man!
> 
> FYI, my dad knew Sam Walton!


Costco takes much better care of it's employees. Nobody is putting Sam Walton down, it's the ones who took over after he died that ruined what was once a good company.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Then make all businesses pay that wage in DC


Absolutely, all over the country


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What the heck does a super-model and lawns have in common - sounds like the beginning of a joke?
> 
> oh, wait, it comes from a joke ....


Oh my gosh, it is trying to be funny again. Too bad, you failed again. :thumbdown:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Mom and Pop Shop owners do not take home fortunes, they only earn a living. Believe me they share as much as possible.


I beg to differ with this as mom/pop stores were the ones who lived in pretty houses & drove nice cars when I was growing up as they charged higher prices because they were the only stores for miles around.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Now they will risk not receiving the care they need based on age and/or life expectancy.


Especially woman. The Republicans want to see women die early and not waste any of the male healthcare benefits. No mammograms, no cervical exams, no contraception, no abortion. Way to go Republicans.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks damemary. I need to edit my post. I am a fiscal conservative and a social liberal.


I think that's a fine way to be.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What Republ is inspired to only make a minimum wage and work for Walmart. What American for that matter? Walmart is not the American Dream nor does it intend to be. Walmart is in businesses to serve the poor and lower middle class which it does exceedingly well.


You san SERVE?? By becoming a monopoly. When Walmart enters a community the community dies. Jos are lost, so I suppose they do serve the poor and middle class by creating more of them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

S T O C K S are at an all time high. Obama's "fault"! Wonderful news.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think AW is well aware of the state of American politics. Cheeky Blighter provided her view. Did she ask for kpg's opinion? Surely not. But there's that too....and it tells much more than was written.

AW if there is anything you wish to know on the topic, please ask.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> You san SERVE?? By becoming a monopoly. When Walmart enters a community the community dies. Jos are lost, so I suppose they do serve the poor and middle class by creating more of them.


Rocky1991
An other trick of theirs is to initially employ a good number of people and soon let many of them go. It's all in the game. Typical of new Casinos as well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Is it your identical twin sister?


No, my sister doesn't model.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> It is disturbing how all these "old white men" are so fascinated with the bodies of women they have no relationship too. We know a lot of them are perverted and have been "caught in the act" with little boys and then there are the garden variety good Christians who are cheating on their wives. That's OK though because they are "saved" and you just say "sorry God" and you get a free pass through the pearly gates. Now isn't that special? I'm doing the church lady superiority dance now. Yes Lord! Can I hear an Amen somebody! Makes me so happy!


A-a-men. A-a-a-men. Amen.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, from what I understood about Bratty's daughter is she got pregnant by her boyfriend, lived at home with Bratty got Welfare on herself & child but now says the mother & father is rearing the child! Hello!!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Talk about lying!


Why do you think it's appropriate to place this on a public forum? This is hurtful to those involved whether it's true or not. Do you have any compassion? Why does this make you so happy? You can hardly control your glee.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks MIB for this post. I forgot to thank Rocky for her post so Thanks, Rocky!


Me three, Rocky.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Classical Democratic thinking; aspire to get a job at Walmart and when you refuse to gain education/skill/experience/take risks to further improve yourself and your life, demand entitlements from the Govt.


Baloney!
Spoken like a true person of God. (Sarcasm)


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Why do you think it's appropriate to place this on a public forum? This is hurtful to those involved whether it's true or not. Do you have any compassion? Why does this make you so happy? You can hardly control your glee.


Whether this is true or not, a) it is nobody's business and b) it definitely should not be debated on a public forum.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I beg to differ with this as mom/pop stores were the ones who lived in pretty houses & drove nice cars when I was growing up as they charged higher prices because they were the only stores for miles around.


Janeway
"lived" is the key. They did well then, very well because they had little or no competition. Those days are long gone. One in our area is Family owned (they have three stores in the most affluent areas) and they live VERY well. Their prices are higher but the quality is accordingly. They are open 9 - 5 no Sundays.
Their Patrons are so rich that they just sign for what they buy and pay the bill the end of the month.
They are the exception. Other family owned stores are open 7 days a week and usually 6 AM- 10:30 PM. Not a pleasant schedule and they are not getting wealthy either. In these stores sometimes people have to sign for food because they have no money until they get their next paycheck.
Quite a contrast.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are obviously behind on your reading.

Seems very important to you...especially because it does not concern you at all. Not all correspondence goes through the Forum.

Why do you keep bringing it up? You wouldn't be trying to cause trouble where none exists, would you?



knitpresentgifts said:


> MIB; read the LOLL thread - you are missing out on something very important I summary posted for you there. You still have time to travel and meet your Lib buddies for a vacation in MN. Go check it out over on LOLL.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As a super-model I'm already well over-exposed :-D paid extremely well for it too! :XD:
> 
> Don't you remember, you're the one who exposed me.


You're paid for exposure? Exactly what type of job is that? Doesn't sound too good.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Your fellow Americans have the same opportunities to start their own businesses and progress down the road to become millionaires and billionaires. They don't have to settle for low wages, unless that is their choice.


This is laughable!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> You're paid for exposure? Exactly what type of job is that? Doesn't sound too good.


alcameron
Oh the dream world she lives in.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Pants on fire.



thumper5316 said:


> I have yet to tell any lies.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> In addition, I do believe that the little man in the White House is breaking the law. He cannot personally decide when parts of a law that has been passed are to be implemented or not be implemented. It's not his decision. It's already law...unfortunately.


Republican governors and state legislatures are breaking the law regarding abortion all over the place. And dare I predict there will all kinds of new voting laws to guarantee minorities and disadvantaged people wom't be able to participate in the next election?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, from what I understood about Bratty's daughter is she got pregnant by her boyfriend, lived at home with Bratty got Welfare on herself & child but now says the mother & father is rearing the child! Hello!!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Talk about lying!


There is no lie at all. What I said before was true. Only she never collected welfare. She qualified for WICK. She moved out over a year ago before the baby was born. She worked right up to the day before her delivery. Her and her fiance live together with the baby. They have a 2014 wedding planned.
So what are you calling a lie, Janeway? 
There is no shame on this end nor that of my daughter.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Arlington wreath is a wreath placed at Arlington National Cemetery for the war(s) dead. Were made in China.



GWPlver said:


> Did I miss something? What's an Arlington wreath?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, me too as the boyfriend will move on to get some other girl pregnant leaving the child & mother!


Would you and KPG prefer the child had been aborted?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You're paid for exposure? Exactly what type of job is that? Doesn't sound too good.


OH please, don't go any further! The nightmare of it all!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> This is laughable!


alcameron

did she ever post if she got in on that deal?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good grief, now I truly am sorry for that child and the way she'll be raised. God bless her and keep her.


Her parents are great parents. She will be raised with love.
Going after babies is very low even for you, ass.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Costco is not any different than Walmart or Sam's Club.
> 
> People just seem to hate the fact that a person from Arkansas made mega bucks & New Jersey or NY cannot tolerate the fact that Sam Walton became a very wealthy man!
> 
> FYI, my dad knew Sam Walton!


Wrong! Very wrong!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> You are obviously behind on your reading.


Ya, right, I'm behind on my reading when you wrote this five HOURS *after* reading _my _post.

Don't think you should be in charge of anything during your trip in MN. Best to reserve any brain cells you still might have to enjoy the trip.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Especially woman. The Republicans want to see women die early and not waste any of the male healthcare benefits. No mammograms, no cervical exams, no contraception, no abortion. Way to go Republicans.


But they'll get those transvaginal ultrasounds so they can get their sick peeks at women's reproductive organs!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please provide the negative quote of one highly decorated soldier. I missed it.



knitpresentgifts said:


> You spoke negatively of at least one highly decorated soldier, though, didn't you (more than once I'll add). I've posted one of your negative comments, yet you continue to lie and deny same.
> 
> You owe an apology to every American soldier for your words not to mention Yarnie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Please provide the negative quote of one highly decorated soldier. I missed it.


No you didn't, but you can certainly lie like the best of the other Libs here. I've probably posted Huck's lie five or six times. You'll find it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

rocky1991 wrote:
Especially woman. The Republicans want to see women die early and not waste any of the male healthcare benefits. No mammograms, no cervical exams, no contraception, no abortion. Way to go Republicans.



alcameron said:


> But they'll get those transvaginal ultrasounds so they can get their sick peeks at women's reproductive organs!


Where have any Republicans said that? Or is that just the interpretation that the two of you would like to think?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, me too as the boyfriend will move on to get some other girl pregnant leaving the child & mother!


Sorry to ruin your day, Janeway, but my kids and their life is just great! I won't even try to dignify this remark, but it is expected coming from the likes of you. I've scraped better stuff of of the bottom of my shoe.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It will be interesting to see how its manipulation of Huck's words could twist the meaning. We both know Huck well, and we know her unfailing support of soldiers.

Incidentally, KPG is cutting and pasting rather than using 'quote reply.' Take a look and let me know if I am interpreting the sob correctly.



BrattyPatty said:


> It is not a lie. Go read upon it, you may learn something factual for a change.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh my gosh, it is trying to be funny again. Too bad, you failed again. :thumbdown:


BrattyPatty
She MAY qualify for centerfold in Popular Mechanics. I won't get specific as to which tool.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No you didn't, but you can certainly lie like the best of the other Libs here. I've probably posted Huck's lies five or six times. You'll find it.


Your tacky little dog tags must not be selling or you wouldn't have the time to post your crap all day.
BTW, calling yourself a super model? I would change your fb pic. Sitting down in a knit top with all of your rolls is disgusting.
Also, you may want to check into getting a bra that lifts. And one more thing, that color does nothing for your complexion.
You have more things to worry about than my grandaughter. Go get some exercise!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No you didn't, but you can certainly lie like the best of the other Libs here. I've probably posted Huck's lies five or six times. You'll find it.


KPG
I am trying to find it. Help.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> For them a lie is anything they don't agree with even though facts are provided. Then they will negate the source. If even that fails they call us nasty names.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I had to look four times at who was saying this! Funny farm.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just again posted facts, the fact that once again, Huck lied from yesterday to today and provided the posts to prove it.
> 
> The Libs will ignore the facts, the posts, and the Truth.
> 
> ...


I think you live under a rock. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> There is no lie at all. What I said before was true. Only she never collected welfare. She qualified for WICK. She moved out over a year ago before the baby was born. She worked right up to the day before her delivery. Her and her fiance live together with the baby. They have a 2014 wedding planned.
> So what are you calling a lie, Janeway?
> There is no shame on this end nor that of my daughter.


BrattyPatty
I guess her feeling is: How dare your family allow this child to be born and perhaps get a little help from the rest of us. That birth should have been avoided (terminated) so not to burden Society. Abhoring how these folks take every situation and twist and turn it into ugly stuff. Ever wonder how many shotgun Weddings took place in her Family and the couples lived miserably thereafter?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> rocky1991 wrote:
> Especially woman. The Republicans want to see women die early and not waste any of the male healthcare benefits. No mammograms, no cervical exams, no contraception, no abortion. Way to go Republicans
> 
> That is one sick thought, and an out right lie
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And you sir intentionally try to hurt people's feelings and stir up trouble. I know that doesn't affect you, but you offend many, many of us. We know what a little worm you are.



knitpresentgifts said:


> What, MIB is not welcome to participate in your travel plans?
> 
> Next you'll tell us MIB declined to participate.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> It will be interesting to see how its manipulation of Huck's words could twist the meaning. We both know Huck well, and we know her unfailing support of soldiers.
> 
> Incidentally, KPG is cutting and pasting rather than using 'quote reply.' Take a look and let me know if I am interpreting the sob correctly.


Take a look at the direct quotes sob. Can you comprehend them?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> But they'll get those transvaginal ultrasounds so they can get their sick peeks at women's reproductive organs!


alcameron
Next will be that one of the framers of this crap will have to be present when such procedures take place. Nothing sursprises me anymore about these CREEPS. Perhaps that is their Pornography. Perverts.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just as I thought. A gross manipulation of a statement taken out of context. Don't let this WORM fool you. If this offends your sensibilities, say it.



Huckleberry said:


> knitpresengifts
> I spoke negatively of a guy someone wants to run for President and who is totally unqualified for such a post. I just love it when you exhibit your dumbness. Got to love it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> thumper5316 said:
> 
> 
> > rocky1991 wrote:
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No. IMHO you represent the worst of American citizens.



knitpresentgifts said:


> aw9358: Want to know what a Liberal (Left) American is and represents? Read my posts on page 23 in this thread which outlines how the Libs on this thread treat one of their own (MaidinBedlam) in regards to a trip they planned in another KP thread titled, L.O.L.L.
> 
> The Libs in this thread represent the worst of American citizens.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Please provide the negative quote of one highly decorated soldier. I missed it.


damemary
YES, KPG, please, please, please. Get busy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Your tacky little dog tags must not be selling or you wouldn't have the time to post your crap all day.
> BTW, calling yourself a super model? I would change your fb pic. Sitting down in a knit top with all of your rolls is disgusting.
> Also, you may want to check into getting a bra that lifts. And one more thing, that color does nothing for your complexion.
> You have more things to worry about than my grandaughter. Go get some exercise!


I don't know what kind of drugs you are on, but you need help. I don't have photos of me on a FaceBook page so obviously you don't know me nor have seen my FB page, and I have no dog tags to sell you either, whatever the heck that means.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> USA Parties:
> Republicans = cater to a very select group and dislike Women.
> They were not always like that, I was one of them, I know. They have been hijacked by some Nuts which call hemselves the Tea Party. Sorry Tea.
> 
> Democracts = are liberal, moderate, middle of the road, independent, conservative and care about everybody.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't know what kind of drugs you are on, but you need help. I don't have photos of me on a FaceBook page and have no dog tags to sell you either.


You are such a liar! Go tell it to someone who will believe you, ass. I wouldn't give a dime for that crap.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Please provide the negative quote of one highly decorated soldier. I missed it.


Will someone please tell me if making a negative comment about a highly decorated soldier is a sin? Is a highly decorated soldier beyond reproach? Did any soldiers participate in any abuse or rape of any female soldiers? Can we say anything negative about those soldiers? I don't believe any highly decorated soldier has yet been canonized.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just don't ask her what she thinks. She'll have to ask her leader.



BrattyPatty said:


> Come on thumper, tell her what you really feel!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Stop it now.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Let's all post in LOLL - what fun we'll have there and can follow the trip of the Libs as they trip over themselves in MN.
> 
> I actually feel sorry for the way they are now treating MaidInBedlam. She is of no use to them in person, so they refuse to allow her to join them as they meet and fellowship in person.
> 
> They wear their evil and hate on their sleeves for all to see.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You'll be saluting her soon.



soloweygirl said:


> Just speaking of Hillary only. We definitely need more women to not do their jobs and lie when it suits them. WTG Hillary. HIP, hip, hooray!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Will someone please tell me if making a negative comment about a highly decorated soldier is a sin? Is a highly decorated soldier beyond reproach? Did any soldiers participate in any abuse or rape of any female soldiers? Can we say anything negative about those soldiers? I don't believe any highly decorated soldier has yet been canonized.


A highly decorated soldier is human like anyone else. Faults and all. No they are not saints, some are batsh-- crazy. Some are natural born killers and rapists.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are such a liar! Go tell it to someone who will believe you, ass. I wouldn't give a dime for that crap.


Do you use WICK to buy your drugs then?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway
the accucations you make about two young people doing what is right are despicable. Native Americans are much kinder than that, you cannot possibly be one of them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck, you and all the rest of us know they have no desire to keep anything straight....or truthful....or kind....or 
intelligent ...etc



Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Say what? Tough to keep it all straight, isn't it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wrong.



soloweygirl said:


> Obamacare is so wonderful that our legislators that wrote and voted for the bill excluded themselves. It doesn't even apply the the president, it is so wonderful. Give me a brake.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are a teenie weinie.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Ya, MIB has plans in OCTOBER. You refused to invite her on your trip in Jul/Aug. The ONLY reason MIB knows about your trip is because I filled her in as YOU DID NOT INVITE her since you and your LIB buddies only USE her to suit your purposes.
> 
> Got brains?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> You are a teenie weinie.


LOL! Most generals have teenie weinies, did you know that?
That's why the big egos.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Just as I thought. A gross manipulation of a statement taken out of context. Don't let this WORM fool you. If this offends your sensibilities, say it.


And you are surprised by this?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL! Most generals have teenie weinies, did you know that?
> That's why the big egos.


Not sure how YOU would know such a fact, but tell us all, what does that then say about our Commander-in-Chief?

Thumper - is that why you call him "little man?"


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think I speak for all of us in saying we were wrong to discuss the trip in the open forum. We were excited when plans began to fall into line on the spur of the moment.

However that does not change the fact that it is none of your business, and when you deliberately go out of your way to hurt someone's feelings, I get angry.

Go on making a fool out of yourself. It appears to be your specialty.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey all, the Brat says the Libs in-person, trip-over-each-other get together isn't any of our business.
> 
> But, wait, Bratty announced and discussed it from the get go on a public website.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is an example of the basest behavior. Shame.



soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately, the child is probably already exhibiting signs of that behavior. She probably thinks the GD is so cute doing it. In this case, imitation is not flattery.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Just as I thought. A gross manipulation of a statement taken out of context. Don't let this WORM fool you. If this offends your sensibilities, say it.


damemary
someone posted that they want A. West to run for President and I responded that he is totally unqualified for that position. For those abroad, A. West is retired Military, after that had a political post which he had to render and is "damaged goods" in a number of ways. That's it folks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hurray for us! Hurray for everyone!



Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> we all deserve a Medal for super-exposing this nitwit.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SHAME.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Nooooo kidding. She's mentioned regularly all the times she cares for her grandchild and then dismisses her care when confronted. What a piece of work. I have concerns for the child that I don't even know. Wonder if the parents would have the same concerns if they knew the way grandma treats others and the words and hate she posts on these threads.
> 
> Of course, grandma treats and uses people to suit her own purposes.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No you didn't, but you can certainly lie like the best of the other Libs here. I've probably posted Huck's lie five or six times. You'll find it.


KPG
post thread, page and date of my sposts and not your "renditions". We all can read and I want others to read what I wrote and not what you concocted.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Forget the little brats. They can pull themselves up by their bootstraps.



Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Nice going. Go help your kids, they can use some assistance.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What does_ they say_ abut our Commander in Chief?
Very poor grammar on your part. Who is they?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Are you a millionaire yet?



soloweygirl said:


> Your fellow Americans have the same opportunities to start their own businesses and progress down the road to become millionaires and billionaires. They don't have to settle for low wages, unless that is their choice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Delusions.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm sorry you do not appreciate excellent photography, the human body, the freedom and ability to create your own wealth as I've done, the love I have for my country and the God of my choice.
> 
> I do not allow ignorance, lies, evil and jealousy to control me as you do you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately, the child is probably already exhibiting signs of that behavior. She probably thinks the GD is so cute doing it. In this case, imitation is not flattery.


Solowey,the baby is 10 months old. Are your kids still standing by the side of the road picking potatoes?
Mine have real jobs and no matter what you or your disgusting cronies may say, I am proud of them and my grandaughter as well. Now make sure you tell your kids what you said about a baby today. They should be very proud of you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is....not worth your time.



Janeway said:


> Well, from your hateful actions, at least your GD might not resemble you as half of your daughter is your DH so then only half of GD will be from you two then other half from her father.
> 
> She should be a beautiful child? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are such a liar! Go tell it to someone who will believe you, ass. I wouldn't give a dime for that crap.


BrattyPatty
I am getting the distinct feeling that KPG is getting his/her kicks by being nasty to others. All the trouble making must have a reason other than just being nasty to others. That might even have something to do with him/her stalking.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL! Most generals have teenie weinies, did you know that?
> That's why the big egos.


BrattyPatty
who is a General?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> who is a General?


I think KPG could tell you


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Are you a millionaire yet?


damemary
I am waiting to hear about soloweygirls accomplishment that made her afluent. And how she taught that skill to her chldren.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think KPG could tell you


BrattyPatty
him/her? You are joking right? I mean really joking. Please say YES.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> him/her? You are joking right? I mean really joking. Please say YES.


I am not joking, Huck. It is married to one.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I think I speak for all of us in saying we were wrong to discuss the trip in the open forum. We were excited when plans began to fall into line on the spur of the moment.
> 
> However that does not change the fact that it is none of your business, and when you deliberately go out of your way to hurt someone's feelings, I get angry.
> 
> Go on making a fool out of yourself. It appears to be your specialty.


damemary
I think it is nice to feel so connected to others one has never met in person. It is surpsiing how quickly all this progressed. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am not joking, Huck. It is married to one.


BrattyPatty
Now this is very difficult to accept. How could someone so ranked be married to someone so low? Kidding right? I know you not to lie but I think you are pulling my leg, ouch.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not sure how YOU would know such a fact, but tell us all, what does that then say about our Commander-in-Chief?
> 
> Thumper - is that why you call him "little man?"


tsk tsk. You know what Lunch Box Joe said about Obama. 4/26/12

In a speech today on foreign policy, Vice President Biden uttered a few immortal words: Now is the time to heed the timeless advice from Teddy Roosevelt: Speak softly and carry a big stick. End of quote. I promise you, the president has a big stick.

There was a flurry of laughter.

I promise you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> tsk tsk. You know what Lunch Box Joe said about Obama. 4/26/12
> 
> In a speech today on foreign policy, Vice President Biden uttered a few immortal words: Now is the time to heed the timeless advice from Teddy Roosevelt: Speak softly and carry a big stick. End of quote. I promise you, the president has a big stick.
> 
> ...


lovethelake
is that your triumph? That remark is growing mold on mold. Yes we laughed at the time. It was cute. Vice President Biden is just adorable.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Really?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> I know most people are unfamiliar with how things work in Washington and you are one of them. Let me give you a little insight. By the time a bill comes to a vote they signers can recite it in their sleep, if they cannot, they have been sleeping on the job. Let's then kick them out, they are our employees.


who were the "they signers" of the bill?? where is this information that gave you such insight. If most people are unfamiliar with how things work at 1900 then enlighten us.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> someone posted that they want A. West to run for President and I responded that he is totally unqualified for that position. For those abroad, A. West is retired Military, after that had a political post which he had to render and is "damaged goods" in a number of ways. That's it folks.


_That is not it._ You specifically stated you've never spoke negatively about any American soldier. Well, dearie, you did, Allen West. You said he was a joke as a rebuttal to someone who said West is a man of honor and truth.

Then you did speak negatively about West *again* in this post quoting you above! You say Allen West 'rendered' his military position and is 'damaged goods' in 'a number of ways.' What a lying piece of it you are.

*I hope you military husband and family members never hear nor learn how you speak about other military service members.*

Here's the thing Huck: when you put something on video or in writing (as you did) it proves both guilt and innocence when retrieved. You've been proven guilty of lying. Admit your lie and apologize.

While you're at it, tell damemary, Bratty Patty, Cheeky Blighter and Alcameron, etc., your buds, that manipulation of the written word doesn't fly here nor in a court of law nor with decent human beings.

Then, we'll move onto your next proven lie. You 1st claimed there is no shortage of doctors in any speciality, then agreed once GW said there is and has been for awhile, then you said you never stated otherwise and agreed with GW. Admit this lie as well.

Then we can all move on to the next one.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

But the question is, was he still in the service when she made the comment? If not then he is a former LC and soldier. 
By the way, how can she be proven *quilt?*


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is not it. You specifically stated you've never spoke negatively about any American soldier. Well, dearie, you did, Allen West. You said he was a joke as a rebuttal to someone who said West is a man of honor and truth.
> 
> Here's the thing Huck: when you put something on video or in writing (as you did) it proves both quilt and innocence when retrieved. You've been proven quilt. Admit your lie and apologize.
> 
> ...


Your typo of quilt for guilt is kind of cute! Gave me a chuckle. Is Allen West the African American guy from Florida? He's a joke no matter if he was a soldier or a priest!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not sure how YOU would know such a fact, but tell us all, what does that then say about our Commander-in-Chief?
> 
> Thumper - is that why you call him "little man?"


Knirpresentgifts,

Touche! Obama has the smallest one of all! He is a wienie.
You are making me laugh because of the correct characterization. He is a looser.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is not it. You specifically stated you've never spoke negatively about any American soldier. Well, dearie, you did, Allen West. You said he was a joke as a rebuttal to someone who said West is a man of honor and truth.
> 
> Here's the thing Huck: when you put something on video or in writing (as you did) it proves both quilt and innocence when retrieved. You've been proven quilt. Admit your lie and apologize.
> 
> ...


Then you had better stop changing people's words around to suit yourself, ass, or you will be proven *quilt* too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Your typo of quilt for guilt is kind of cute! Gave me a chuckle. Is Allen West the African American guy from Florida? He's a joke no matter if he was a soldier or a priest!


Yes, al , he is one and the same. The man is a macadamia!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> post thread, page and date of my sposts and not your "renditions". We all can read and I want others to read what I wrote and not what you concocted.


find it yourself, you wrote it, own it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Knirpresentgifts,
> 
> Touche! Obama has the smallest one of all! He is a wienie.
> You are making me laugh because of the correct characterization. He is a looser.


Uh oh! LukeLucy is starting rumors that she has seen the President's private parts!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> What does_ they say_ abut our Commander in Chief?
> Very poor grammar on your part. Who is they?


there you go again, no comprehension in one ounce of you


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> But the queation is, was he still in the service when she made the comment? If not then he is a former LC.
> By the way,how can she be proven *quilt?*


the same way you ask the 'queation'


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Uh oh! LukeLucy is starting rumors that she has seen the President's private parts!


Nope. Would not be interested. One can easily observe just by looking at him.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> find it yourself, you wrote it, own it.


Huck, notice how she tries to slither out of it? All hot air with no substance is she!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Solowey,the baby is 10 months old. Are your kids still standing by the side of the road picking potatoes?
> Mine have real jobs and no matter what you or your disgusting cronies may say, I am proud of them and my grandaughter as well. Now make sure you tell your kids what you said about a baby today. They should be very proud of you.


We're still working on the scrapbook of all your best postings and words to present to your grand. Won't she be so proud of her grandma. NOT


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Really looking forward to it.


Me too! :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Nope. Would not be interested. One can easily observe just by looking at him.


Then be careful of what you say. You are going to be tagged a liar just like your idol KPG is. PS I wouldn't make public that you have a fixation with the Presidents hoo hoo


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> tsk tsk. You know what Lunch Box Joe said about Obama. 4/26/12
> 
> In a speech today on foreign policy, Vice President Biden uttered a few immortal words: Now is the time to heed the timeless advice from Teddy Roosevelt: Speak softly and carry a big stick. End of quote. I promise you, the president has a big stick.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :XD: I never heard this story before.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Really?


Bratty Patty
Thas infectious smile is wonderful and President Obama and Vice President Biden represent our Country so well.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Thas infectious smile is wonderful and President Obama and Vice President Biden represent our Country so well.


Yes they do! VP Biden has been a very active VP. He is such a gem. He tells it like it is.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is not it. You specifically stated you've never spoke negatively about any American soldier. Well, dearie, you did, Allen West. You said he was a joke as a rebuttal to someone who said West is a man of honor and truth.
> 
> Then you did speak negatively about West *again* in this post quoting you above! You say Allen West 'rendered' his military position and is 'damaged goods' in 'a number of ways.' What a lying piece of it you are.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why people can't say a negative thing about Allen West. That, my dear, is total nonsense.if he behaves like an ass he will garner negative statements. Your crew denigrates the president every time they get the chance. Free speech, I guess.
I guess we're all "quilty" of negativity from time to time. I've never seen you apologize for any of your false or negative statements.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Say what????? Anyone able to translate or understand this foreign language?

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/denim-pearls-and-pradas/2611831/51-75#63


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Knirpresentgifts,
> 
> Touche! Obama has the smallest one of all! He is a wienie.
> You are making me laugh because of the correct characterization. He is a looser.


What does the size of his ears tell you?

I also thought that once a Marine always a Marine no matter if you are on active duty or not.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Then you had better stop changing people's words around to suit yourself, ass, or you will be proven *quilt* too.


haven't done it - so clamp it


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> haven't done it - so clamp it


No, I will not clamp it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't understand why people can't say a negative thing about Allen West. That, my dear, is total nonsense.if he behaves like an ass he will garner negative statements. Your crew denigrates the president every time they get the chance. Free speech, I guess.
> I guess we're all "quilty" of negativity from time to time. I've never seen you apologize for any of your false or negative statements.


Rep. Allen Wests 15 Most Outrageous Statements

Politics

By Guest Blogger on Feb 16, 2012 at 12:00 pm

In two short years in the U.S. House of Representatives, congressman Allen West has earned a reputation for making the most irresponsible statements which are clearly intended to attract media attention, spark debate, and fire up his most fervent right-wing supporters. West may be running in a new (more conservative) district this fall, but hell still be running on his old record of divisiveness and discord. To refresh everyones collective memory about who Allen West is, ThinkProgress has compiled a list of his most outrageous quotes (and its anything but pretty):

(1) YOU ARE NOT A LADY: In July 2011, West responded to a perceived slight from Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz (R-FL) with a fiery letter in which he threatened her and scolded, You have proven repeatedly that you are not a Lady, therefore, shall not be afforded due respect from me! West later said he had apologized, but Wasserman-Schultz said she had not received one.

(2) JOSEPH GOEBBELS WOULD BE VERY PROUD OF DEMOCRATS: In December, West told reporters, If Joseph Goebbels was around, hed be very proud of the Democrat party, because they have an incredible propaganda machine. The link to Goebbels, Adolf Hitlers Minister of Propaganda from 1933 to 1945, drew criticism from several members of Congress, the Anti-Defamation League, and others.

(3) LIBERALS GET THE HELL OUT: Speaking at the Palm Beach County GOPs Lincoln Day Dinner in last month, West said of liberals, Take your message of equality of achievement.  You can take it to Europe, you can take it to the bottom of the sea, you can take it to the North Pole, but get the hell out of the United States of America. West later tried to walk back the statement, claiming he was only referring to the message and not liberals themselves.

(4) A THREAT TO THE GENE POOL: In a July 2011 post on the website Red Country, West wrote, I must confess, when I see anyone with an Obama 2012 bumper sticker, I recognize them as a threat to the gene pool.

(5) IM GOING TO KILL YOU: Before running for Congress, West had a 22-year career in the military, but left after he abused an Iraqi detainee: This is it. Im going to count to five again, and if you dont give me what I want, Im going to kill you. He then fired a shot a foot over the detainees head.

(6) NUTS!: West has often clashed with opponents over the issue of Islam. In August 2011, a chapter of the Council on American-Islamic Relations asked West to sever ties with anti-Muslim activists. In response, West sent a letter which read only, I am writing to you with regard [sic] your recent letter: NUTS! Why West chose this response is a mystery, although he might have been quoting a World War II general who responded that way when the Nazis told him to surrender.

(7) WE ARE NOT GOING TO HAVE OUR MEN BECOME SUBSERVIENT: In April 2011, West told a conservative womens conference that liberal women have been neutering American men and bringing us to the point of this incredible weakness  to let them know that we are not going to have our men become subservient. Thats what we need you to do. Because if you dont, then the debt will continue to growdeficits will continue to grow.

(8) BLINDLY FOLLOWING A COMMANDER IN CHIEF: Talking with radio host Mark Levin last month, West said Generals have to be very careful about blindly following a commander in chief that really does not have the best intent for our military. What West did not mention was that officers are constitutionally bound to follow the Presidents orders unless they are illegal.

(9) I AM THE MODERN-DAY HARRIET TUBMAN: Speaking with OReilly Factor guest host Laura Ingraham in August 2011, West said the Democratic party is a 21st-century plantation. He added, So Im here as the modern-day Harriet Tubman, to kind of lead people on the Underground Railroad, away from that plantation into a sense of sensibility.

(10) LET THEM GET SHOT AT: In May 2011, the House narrowly defeated a proposal which would have required President Obama to submit a timetable for withdrawal from Afghanistan. Of those who voted for the bill, West said, I would take these gentlemen over and let them get shot at a few times and maybe theyd have a different opinion. This was just months after the shooting of former Rep. Gabby Giffords.

(11) WE ALSO SHOULD BE CENSORING THE AMERICAN NEWS AGENCIES: In response to the whistleblower website Wikileaks releasing thousands of pages of diplomatic cables, West declared: And I think that we also should be censoring the American news agencies which enabled [Julian Assange] to do this and also supported him and applauding him for the efforts. West later claimed he only called for censuring the media. Either way, it would be a First Amendment violation.

(12) I DONT KNOW IF IT WAS A KIDNAPPING ATTEMPT: When West first ran for Congress in 2008, the Arab news network Al Jazeera asked for an interview. West recalled, But my b.s. flag really went up when [Al Jazeera] said they wanted my address, to pick me up at night. They said they would send a car but wouldnt tell me where it was going. I dont know if it was a kidnapping attempt. But I am not going to entrust Al Jazeera with my life. I said, Cancel the interview!

(13) RELIGIOUS COEXISTENCE WOULD GIVE AWAY OUR COUNTRY: During a March 2011 town hall, West talked about the Coexist movement, saying of their bumper stickers: Every time I see one of those bumper stickers, I look at the person inside that is driving. Because that person represents something that would give away our country. Would give away who we are, our rights and freedoms and liberties because they are afraid to stand up and confront that which is the antithesis, anathema of who we are.

(14) GEORGE BUSH GOT SNOOKERED: During the same town hall, West claimed: George Bush got snookered into going into some mosque, taking his shoes off, and then saying that Islam was a religion of peace.

(15) DEMOCRATS SUPPORT MOST INSIDIOUS FORM OF SLAVERY: Just yesterday, West accused Democrats of supporting the worst form of slavery known today. The Democratic appetite for ever-increasing redistributionary handouts is in fact the most insidious form of slavery remaining in the world today, West said.

Im very concerned about this very divisive rhetoric, West said of President Obama in December, apparently unaware of the glaring irony.

 Zachary Bernstein

Close
Like ThinkProgress on Facebook

Don't show this to me again


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Uh oh! LukeLucy is starting rumors that she has seen the President's private parts!


FYI: short-term memory problems again BP. It was YOU who brought up the parts of military generals and what YOU know all about them.

That's OK; if you can't be the sharpest tool in the shed, you can always be the hoe.

Man, these Libs have all kinds of medical mental issues ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Say what????? Anyone able to translate or understand this foreign language?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/denim-pearls-and-pradas/2611831/51-75#63


Its called bullsh--, FF. They speak it frequently here and over there.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> FYI: short-term memory problems again BP! It was YOU who brought up the parts of military generals, not LukeLucy.
> 
> man, these Libs have all kinds of medical mental issues ...


LL was not speaking of military generals, ass. Need new glasses?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> _That is not it._ You specifically stated you've never spoke negatively about any American soldier. Well, dearie, you did, Allen West. You said he was a joke as a rebuttal to someone who said West is a man of honor and truth.
> 
> Then you did speak negatively about West *again* in this post quoting you above! You say Allen West 'rendered' his military position and is 'damaged goods' in 'a number of ways.' What a lying piece of it you are.
> 
> ...


KPG
just post threads and pages where I posted, that is all that is necessary. Make your life easy. Quit skirting around the issue.
Are you bored and want to stay occupied? I also said:"....... no Doctor shortage for any length of time" and more.

Why all this nonsense? Give threads and pages and folks can read exactly what I wrote. That simple.
You are supposed to be married to a high ranking Gentleman in the military? Really? That is amazing. Really amazing.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Huckle


galinipper said:


> who were the "they signers" of the bill?? where is this information that gave you such insight. If most people are unfamiliar with how things work at 1900 then enlighten us.


You can't answer because you don't know.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Huck, notice how she tries to slither out of it? All hot air with no substance is she!


notice how BP is .....

I've posted Huck's words verbatim multiple times YET BP cannot comprehend them nor search for them to re-read on her own.

All is lost on her ....


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Al, thanks for the Allen West post. I truly believe that this man is a danger to himself.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> But the question is, was he still in the service when she made the comment? If not then he is a former LC and soldier.
> By the way, how can she be proven *quilt?*


Maybe she saw it by now. It was a little funny. Are you innocent----or quilty?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I don't understand why people can't say a negative thing about Allen West. That, my dear, is total nonsense.if he behaves like an ass he will garner negative statements. Your crew denigrates the president every time they get the chance. Free speech, I guess.
> I guess we're all "quilty" of negativity from time to time. I've never seen you apologize for any of your false or negative statements.


I'm sorry, Al, that you cannot understand the fact *Huck lied.*

No one said Huck couldn't speak negatively about a military man. HUCK SAID SHE NEVER SPOKE NEGATIVELY ABOUT A MILITARY SOLDIER. (to date she has done so at least three times)

There dear, did all caps help? :-D


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Bazinga for dinna'


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We're still working on the scrapbook of all your best postings and words to present to your grand. Won't she be so proud of her grandma. NOT


She already is. But keep that scrapbook going. She will see that her grandmother refused to be bullied by you and a group of lying idiots on a knitting site, ass.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Say what????? Anyone able to translate or understand this foreign language?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/denim-pearls-and-pradas/2611831/51-75#63


Anyone care? Report this post for not following KP's rule of not posting links to other websites which require joining or logging-in.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Say what????? Anyone able to translate or understand this foreign language?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/denim-pearls-and-pradas/2611831/51-75#63


FF: be sure to check in with LOLL - your friends are dying for you to join them in their trip through MN.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> LL was not speaking of military generals, ass. Need new glasses?


How perceptive of you since that is exactly what I told you when correcting your error.

You are really on some good stuff .... don't give any to any babies.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> You are supposed to be married to a high ranking Gentleman in the military? Really? That is amazing. Really amazing.


Amazing! I didn't know I was supposed to be married to a high ranking military man. Plus, I'm not ........ :XD: :-D :XD:   :XD: :-D :x :XD:

Will you EVER learn that you and your buds speak nothing but LIES :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Huckle
> 
> You can't answer because you don't know.


 :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anyone care? Report this post for not following KP's rule of not posting links to other websites which require joining or logging-in.


Of course you would be the one to do that, ass


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Amazing! I didn't know I was supposed to be married to a high ranking military man. Plus, I'm not ........ :XD: :-D :XD:   :XD: :-D :x :XD:
> 
> Will you EVER learn that you and your buds speak nothing but LIES :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


NO, but we wil always believe that you speak nothing but lies.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Of course you would be the one to do that, ass


Guess where we all learned about doing that - from you!

Happy now? Giving you the credit where credit is due.

I'm just that kind of gal.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> NO, but we wil always believe that you speak nothing but lies.


You 'wil'? Wonderful ....


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You 'wil'? Wonderful ....


Ever wonder why the over use of "we" with libs?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> FF: be sure to check in with LOLL - your friends are dying for you to join them in their trip through MN.


Thanks, but I have a conflict. Sounds like a grand trip, though, and I hope they have a wonderful time!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> FF: be sure to check in with LOLL - your friends are dying for you to join them in their trip through MN.


Thanks, but I have a conflict. Sounds like a grand trip, though, and I hope they have a wonderful time!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What does the size of his ears tell you?
> 
> I also thought that once a Marine always a Marine no matter if you are on active duty or not.


lovethelake,
You are saying what? Some are Marines and some are Ex-Marines and in their Heart always a Marine.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I don't understand why people can't say a negative thing about Allen West. That, my dear, is total nonsense.if he behaves like an ass he will garner negative statements. Your crew denigrates the president every time they get the chance. Free speech, I guess.
> I guess we're all "quilty" of negativity from time to time. I've never seen you apologize for any of your false or negative statements.


alcameron
We can, and even the military did, they fined him several thousand Dollars. I think it was like $ 5,000.00. That ain't talking to nicely about him is it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

KPG=Army.....only if appointed General.



Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> who is a General?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Stuff it.



knitpresentgifts said:


> _That is not it._ You specifically stated you've never spoke negatively about any American soldier. Well, dearie, you did, Allen West. You said he was a joke as a rebuttal to someone who said West is a man of honor and truth.
> 
> Then you did speak negatively about West *again* in this post quoting you above! You say Allen West 'rendered' his military position and is 'damaged goods' in 'a number of ways.' What a lying piece of it you are.
> 
> ...


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

It's very late here (0150) and I have had a glass (or two) of wine because the very posh in-laws are due tomorrow, but really, is this the best you can do? Women of a certain age trading ridiculous insults that you would never do face to face. I'm ashamed of myself for still following this.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> But the question is, was he still in the service when she made the comment? If not then he is a former LC and soldier.
> By the way, how can she be proven *quilt?*


Brain is in tiny pieces????


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Knirpresentgifts,
> 
> Touche! Obama has the smallest one of all! He is a wienie.
> You are making me laugh because of the correct characterization. He is a looser.


Au contraire. President Barack Obama. That means he gets to keep all the marbles.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Uh oh! LukeLucy is starting rumors that she has seen the President's private parts!


Right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> there you go again, no comprehension in one ounce of you


huh? Maybe we all better slow down. I'm making typos.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Rep. Allen Wests 15 Most Outrageous Statements
> 
> Politics
> 
> ...


alcameron
And I only called him UNQUALIFIED to be President, how meek I was. The Military fined him several thousand (I think $ 5,000).
They did not address him too gingerly, did they!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Nope. Would not be interested. One can easily observe just by looking at him.


What?????? Let's all slow down.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> FF: be sure to check in with LOLL - your friends are dying for you to join them in their trip through MN.


Wow, this trip of ours really has your bloomers in a bunch. You haven't stopped ranting since you have discovered that we are having a get-together. Picking on innocent little babies and such. tsk tsk
And the lies! Oh my......


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Say what????? Anyone able to translate or understand this foreign language?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/denim-pearls-and-pradas/2611831/51-75#63


FreedomFries
I better not translate, but thanks for the tip.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Can't you think of anything better to do?



knitpresentgifts said:


> We're still working on the scrapbook of all your best postings and words to present to your grand. Won't she be so proud of her grandma. NOT


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Huckle
> 
> You can't answer because you don't know.


gailinippers
With their votes Reps. and Senators sign off on bills/laws.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I don't understand why people can't say a negative thing about Allen West. That, my dear, is total nonsense.if he behaves like an ass he will garner negative statements. Your crew denigrates the president every time they get the chance. Free speech, I guess.
> I guess we're all "quilty" of negativity from time to time. I've never seen you apologize for any of your false or negative statements.


This is hardly speaking negatively of our fighting men. This is calling a desk man an ass.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm sorry, Al, that you cannot understand the fact *Huck lied.*
> 
> No one said Huck couldn't speak negatively about a military man. HUCK SAID SHE NEVER SPOKE NEGATIVELY ABOUT A MILITARY SOLDIER. (to date she has done so at least three times)
> 
> There dear, did all caps help? :-D


knitpresentgifts
Got rocks in your head? Post thread and pages of my posts and then we talk. Quit your Bullpoopoo.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> FYI: short-term memory problems again BP. It was YOU who brought up the parts of military generals and what YOU know all about them.
> 
> That's OK; if you can't be the sharpest tool in the shed, you can always be the hoe.
> 
> Man, these Libs have all kinds of medical mental issues ...


Folks, The devil makes her do it. Huck


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Say what????? Anyone able to translate or understand this foreign language?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/denim-pearls-and-pradas/2611831/51-75#63


I'm laughing too hard. They really have no respect for KP. Wonder why they persist in acting differently.

You need your Ravelry signin. Do it if you're curious. Thanks Freedom Fries.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anyone care? Report this post for not following KP's rule of not posting links to other websites which require joining or logging-in.


knitpresentgifts
Again? Is somebody at your home driving you . . . . to eventually get you committed? Something is really going astray with you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> You san SERVE?? By becoming a monopoly. When Walmart enters a community the community dies. Jos are lost, so I suppose they do serve the poor and middle class by creating more of them.


Walmart does not kill a community! You are one joker if you believe that as WM provides jobs plus low prices that the good mom & pop made a killing off of the people. Yes, they were put out of business, yea!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> It's very late here (0150) and I have had a glass (or two) of wine because the very posh in-laws are due tomorrow, but really, is this the best you can do? Women of a certain age trading ridiculous insults that you would never do face to face. I'm ashamed of myself for still following this.


I know how you feel.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Thanks, but I have a conflict. Sounds like a grand trip, though, and I hope they have a wonderful time!


FreedomFries
While we are away, be so kind and mark thread and page # for us of things that where REALLY funny. Know what I mean. Many thanks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> just post threads and pages where I posted, that is all that is necessary. Make your life easy. Quit skirting around the issue.
> Are you bored and want to stay occupied? I also said:"....... no Doctor shortage for any length of time" and more.
> 
> ...


Actually, being married to military makes sense. They rule the roost, because they take orders from above in everything else. I bet he would even occasionally write in her name.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm sorry, Al, that you cannot understand the fact *Huck lied.*
> 
> No one said Huck couldn't speak negatively about a military man. HUCK SAID SHE NEVER SPOKE NEGATIVELY ABOUT A MILITARY SOLDIER. (to date she has done so at least three times)
> 
> There dear, did all caps help? :-D


You are breaking KP rules. Rude.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Amazing! I didn't know I was supposed to be married to a high ranking military man. Plus, I'm not ........ :XD: :-D :XD:   :XD: :-D :x :XD:
> 
> Will you EVER learn that you and your buds speak nothing but LIES :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


Keep flinging it. We got you pegged.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Ever wonder why the over use of "we" with libs?


We are fam-i-ly....all my sisters and me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> We are fam-i-ly....all my sisters and me.


You sing it, dame! Where is Cheeky? We need the happy dance!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> It's very late here (0150) and I have had a glass (or two) of wine because the very posh in-laws are due tomorrow, but really, is this the best you can do? Women of a certain age trading ridiculous insults that you would never do face to face. I'm ashamed of myself for still following this.


Well. You should speak! Did you forget what you tried to do to me? You are just as bad as those who are spewing their vile words!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm sorry, Al, that you cannot understand the fact *Huck lied.*
> 
> No one said Huck couldn't speak negatively about a military man. HUCK SAID SHE NEVER SPOKE NEGATIVELY ABOUT A MILITARY SOLDIER. (to date she has done so at least three times)
> 
> There dear, did all caps help? :-D


No, the caps didn't help at all. You haven't posted the awful sentences so she's innocent until proven "quilty." Not only that, forgive me for saying so, but if she lied (and I don't think she did) I'm not concerned. It's hardly an earth-shattering lie if it even is a lie. I don't think she'll go straight to hell for it and I don't even believe it was such an awful act---if it was a lie.
I think things need to be put in the proper perspective. Don't waste your time.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, been gone all afternoon to the attorney's office but still don't know much as he called in a financial planner to help with the situation!

It looks as if my money woes are "over" for awhile at least! Yahoo


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> FreedomFries
> While we are away, be so kind and mark thread and page # for us of things that where REALLY funny. Know what I mean. Many thanks.


It will be a pleasure. And all too very easy. The only hard part will be choosing the juiciest tidbits, with the veins of idiocy running so deep and wide. In the meantime, travel safely and have a fabulous time!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> No, the caps didn't help at all. You haven't posted the awful sentences so she's innocent until proven "quilty." Not only that, forgive me for saying so, but if she lied (and I don't think she did) I'm not concerned. It's hardly an earth-shattering lie if it even is a lie. I don't think she'll go straight to hell for it and I don't even believe it was such an awful act---if it was a lie.
> I think things need to be put in the proper perspective. Don't waste your time.


Need a batch of cookies & a pot of coffee??? Are your friends rubbing off on you?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Need a batch of cookies & a pot of coffee??? Are your friends rubbing off on you?


I was about to ask you the same question.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> It will be a pleasure. And all too very easy. The only hard part will be choosing the juiciest tidbits, with the veins of idiocy running so deep and wide. In the meantime, travel safely and have a fabulous time!


Oh, they aren't going anyplace as this trip,is a farce just as everything else they say, but they think it makes interesting conversation! No go!

Oh, almost forgot if they aren't talking just to make this fake trip seem real, you, Seattle & one other will be lost!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I was about to ask you the same question.


No, I'm happy! Did you read about my great news? I'm happy!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, they aren't going anyplace as this trip,is a farce just as everything else they say, but they think it makes interesting conversation! No go!
> 
> Oh, almost forgot if they aren't talking just to make this fake trip seem real, you, Seattle & one other will be lost!


I'm very happy for your great news, but this stuff really doesn't matter, does it?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Then be careful of what you say. You are going to be tagged a liar just like your idol KPG is. PS I wouldn't make public that you have a fixation with the Presidents hoo hoo


Fixation? That is a very strange, nasty comment to make. Not even close to reality.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wow, this trip of ours really has your bloomers in a bunch. You haven't stopped ranting since you have discovered that we are having a get-together. Picking on innocent little babies and such. tsk tsk
> And the lies! Oh my......


Sweetheart, KPG, does not have anything in a wad you must have wedgies all the time as you keep bringing it up!

Who knows, we all have our own trip planned that your bunch don't know anything about!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Oh, they aren't going anyplace as this trip,is a farce just as everything else they say, but they think it makes interesting conversation! No go!
> 
> Oh, almost forgot if they aren't talking just to make this fake trip seem real, you, Seattle & one other will be lost!


Nope, sorry. If they go and have fun, I'll be delighted. If they hang around, I'll enjoy their company. All win, no lose. Gotta love it!

The only question is why you're being such an old sourpus when it has nothing to do with you either way. And on a day when you've had such great news. What a shame. It really does say something sad about you. My partner and I will add you and the twins to our prayer lists. Nighty night and Bazinga!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> FYI: short-term memory problems again BP. It was YOU who brought up the parts of military generals and what YOU know all about them.
> 
> That's OK; if you can't be the sharpest tool in the shed, you can always be the hoe.
> 
> Man, these Libs have all kinds of medical mental issues ...


They sure do have mental issues. Right on.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Does anyone else think this is getting a bit weird?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Hope the House succeeds in cutting the IRS's funding by almost 25%. We survived sequestration, the IRS could survive by cutting out all their waste. Think of how that money could be used to improve our soldiers lives and safety. Or maybe we could have White House tours again.
> 
> Also what a joke the DC council is, pushing out Walmart from the district. Think of the access to fresh foods those in the inner city would have access to for their families. But instead of caring about the people eating fresh foods that they can afford they would rather attack a job creator. Now Walmart is stopping the construction on the three stores they have started. That means construction workers will not be working, people won't have local jobs, and people will not have access to a store that will help them stretch their dollars. Classic Democratic thinking. A part time job is better than no job


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Does anyone else think this is getting a bit weird?


Yes. Thought that a long time ago.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's a piece by Wendell Potter who worked within the healthcare industry for more than 20 years. Very interesting.

http://wendellpotter.com/2013/05/obamacare-myths-and-realities/


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Does anyone else think this is getting a bit weird?


More than a bit weird. We go from lies about military men to the size of private parts to something about Jane's father, who I thought was dead to quotes from other forums to giddy talk about a vacation, etc. 
AW 
Did anyone ever give you the scoop about the republican and democratic parties? Let me know, and I'll PM you. I can't help if I'm somewhat biased, but I'll try to be fair.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Al, my father has been gone since 1987. Did not know there was an issue with his death!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes. Thought that a long time ago.


Since the Democrats found this site!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I'm very happy for your great news, but this stuff really doesn't matter, does it?


No, you are right it does not matter at all.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huck, I'm enjoying your Avatar, thanks!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> And I only called him UNQUALIFIED to be President


Huckleberry you are a LIAR !!!! You referred to him as "a joke," said he rendered his military position and is "damaged goods in many ways." 

Apologize to every American military service member and to your husband by doing so publicly on this thread.

You disgust me.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She already is. But keep that scrapbook going. She will see that her grandmother refused to be bullied by you and a group of lying idiots on a knitting site, ass.


Woe, you really got your unders in a tight wad tonight! Having a bad day dear?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

alcameron said:


> More than a bit weird. We go from lies about military men to the size of private parts to something about Jane's father, who I thought was dead to quotes from other forums to giddy talk about a vacation, etc.
> AW
> Did anyone ever give you the scoop about the republican and democratic parties? Let me know, and I'll PM you. I can't help if I'm somewhat biased, but I'll try to be fair.


Thank you for the offer, Andrea. Cheeky sent me a link to ehow for a definition of a Democrat, but since it's 3.15 here I really need my bed before homework. I am going to study tomorrow though. And don't worry, we're all biased.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> No, the caps didn't help at all. You haven't posted the awful sentences so she's innocent until proven "quilty." Not only that, forgive me for saying so, but if she lied (and I don't think she did) I'm not concerned. It's hardly an earth-shattering lie if it even is a lie. I don't think she'll go straight to hell for it and I don't even believe it was such an awful act---if it was a lie.
> I think things need to be put in the proper perspective. Don't waste your time.


You are as dumb as the rest. How many times does one have to quote block post what someone says for any Lib to be capable of reading and comprehending said quote.

Silly question since I know it is a trick question.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, been gone all afternoon to the attorney's office but still don't know much as he called in a financial planner to help with the situation!
> 
> It looks as if my money woes are "over" for awhile at least! Yahoo


So very happy for you. :-D Glad you'll have the advice of a financial planner as well. I did recommend same to you; hope he serves you well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, they aren't going anyplace as this trip,is a farce just as everything else they say, but they think it makes interesting conversation! No go!
> 
> Oh, almost forgot if they aren't talking just to make this fake trip seem real, you, Seattle & one other will be lost!


I say "go" and good riddance.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Fixation? That is a very strange, nasty comment to make. Not even close to reality.


Pay her no heed; she's strung out on something daily.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

It's impossible to understand how it will work because it has never been clearly defined to anyone and it is a system of change. I know people who have devoted valuable hours to seminars on o care in which specific questions could not be answered by the presenters and/or misleading information was given . And this information was later discounted and revised. And recently when they discovered they have no way of funding it have given another time frame for implementation. I can't believe anyone with any intelligence would want this gang of thieves to be in charge of anything so important as their health care.

Small businesses are suffering big time. I have a friend with three stores who employs 52 individuals full time and had to reduce his staff in order to qualify as a small business. Just wish some of these politicians had some experience running a small business. Small businesses don't have the means to hire a Government Compliance Advisor.



GWPlver said:


> This is true - we had a company meeting and our insurance representative reiterated this. So many people just don't understand how the ACA will really work.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just again posted facts, the fact that once again, Huck lied from yesterday to today and provided the posts to prove it.
> 
> The Libs will ignore the facts, the posts, and the Truth.
> 
> ...


The only place you live is in the darkness of your own hell. If you stepped out into the real Truth and Light you would burst into flame and be gone. You call yourself a Catholic? You are the most disgusting piece of c--p I have encountered in my life. No well adjusted decent person would carry on like you do. You belong in the locked ward of a prison for the criminally insane. You have no soul. You sold it to the devil.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Actually, being married to military makes sense. They rule the roost, because they take orders from above in everything else. I bet he would even occasionally write in her name.


damemary
Excellent point.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary
Another beautiful Avatar. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Al, my father has been gone since 1987. Did not know there was an issue with his death!


No issue, I just heard something about something your father gave you and I said I thought he was dead.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Here's a piece by Wendell Potter who worked within the healthcare industry for more than 20 years. Very interesting.
> 
> http://wendellpotter.com/2013/05/obamacare-myths-and-realities/


alcameron
Thank you very much. Will read it later. Always good to hear many opinions.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The only place you live is in the darkness of your own hell. If you stepped out into the real Truth and Light you would burst into flame and be gone. You call yourself a Catholic? You are the most disgusting piece of c--p I have encountered in my life. No well adjusted decent person would carry on like you do. You belong in the locked ward of a prison for the criminally insane. You have no soul. You sold it to the devil.


You know what. I thank GOD you are a Liberal. I cannot bear the thought of being associated with the Liberals and those on the Left in this and the L.O.L.L. threads.

I refuse to be treated by or be any part of a group of liars, bullies, cheaters, thugs, racists, non Christians that mock God and insult and speak to others in insulting and evil ways as you and your friends have done. Never in my life thus far, have I encountered such vile, hateful and ugly people as the Libs in this thread.

I have NEVER called myself a Catholic. I AM a Christian. I WILL go the Heaven only by God's grace since I have confessed my sins and gave my life to Christ who saved me.

Bibles aren't allowed in schools anymore, neither pray often, but are encouraged in prisons. If kids were allowed to read the Bible at school, they may not end up in prison. Perhaps you can save your soul by reading and understanding the good book. However, I have no inclination or belief you'll be able to do so as evidenced by your and the other Lib's posts.

If you read and gave your life to Christ and confessed yours sins, and MEANT it, you, too, would go to Heaven.

Cheeky Blighter: Do not ever again post directly to me, address me specifically or speak against me and my name. If you cannot read and comprehend this post hire an attorney to explain it to you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> As I have stated before I have not told any lies. I am not robbing anyone of anything. If what you do here is "laughing at" me and my buddies than you truly are the nasty piece of work that I have always said you are.


So what are you doing out here, fool? You didn't say what you do but I suppose you are trying to remember all your lies and try to come up with something someone might believe. I'm betting you are out here on company time. I laugh at fools like you because even though we have tried it is impossible to have intelligent discussions with any of you righties. You don't even behave like normal civilized human beings. You all act like a bunch of ignorant uneducated people who don't live in the real world. You hate Obama. You should take a look at who represents you. A pack of Tea Party bible thumpers who can barely read and right. They want to go back to the "gold old days" when certain groups of people knew what their place was in society and a bunch of old white men told everybody what to do. The times they are a changing, thumper and we are never going back to that time. Unless you are a person of color you will soon be in the minority and after what you and your friends have done you better get in your bunkers with your bibles and guns and ask God to forgive you and save you and pray that the people you oppressed all these years don't seek revenge on you. All the blacks that were enslaved, all that were hung and burned in the South, GLBT's that have been murdered in hate crimes, and children committing suicide, immigrants who come here for the same reason most of our's came here, to just have a better life. You have mistreated and hated them all and even killed them. God have mercy on your souls. That is your only hope. I sure as hell won't help you.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Goodness I hope not. He the VI doesn't even know how many states we have.



BrattyPatty said:


> VP Biden has been a very active VP. He tells it like it is.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This must be the kind of intelligent discussion you libs have over on LOLL. Glad I stay away.


Thanks for staying away solowey. I for one do appreciate it. I stay off of D&P since it is your home base. If you all start running to LOLL with KPG I will probably be be paying you a visit on your thread. You know what goes around comes around and KPG will finally be her own undoing. The rest of you will be a lot better off without her and maybe we really could have some civil discussions on S&O.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You know what. I thank GOD you are a Liberal. I cannot bear the thought of being associated with the Liberals and those on the Left in this and the L.O.L.L. threads.
> 
> I refuse to be treated by or be any part of a group of liars, bullies, cheaters, thugs, racists, non Christians that mock God and insult and speak to others in insulting and evil ways as you and your friends have done. Never in my life thus far, have I encountered such vile, hateful and ugly people as the Libs in this thread.
> 
> ...


Cheeky, you got the ass mad! Hopefully it will step into the light and incinerate. No Christian I know behaves like that.
It gets cornered and starts hissing bible quotes. Definitely straight jacket material.
Such indignation! And yet she keeps coming back. LOL


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> "One never rushes important issues", lets see - you have to pass the bill before you can know what is in it (paraphrased). That wasn't rushing an important issue. That was said by an "intelligent" woman. "An intelligent move on the President's part" when it was written in the bill that it had to take effect in October 2014. Oh that's right, nobody read the bill so how would he know?


Got your dates wrong. Just wanted you to know.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are as dumb as the rest. How many times does one have to quote block post what someone says for any Lib to be capable of reading and comprehending said quote.
> 
> Silly question since I know it is a trick question.


If your point is that someone said something derogatory about a highly decorated military man and then lied about it, I got it.
I don't care.
You may think I'm dumb all you want and you even have the bad manners and lack of Christianity to say it on this forum, but I'll not get down to your level where you wallow in your own stench. You have quite a knack for rationalizing your behavior. It's an awful awful thing to lie, but it's really cool and OK to call people dumb, fools, and whatever other derogatory words you can come up with.
Step right up, folks. Read the writings of a true, loving Christian.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately, the child is probably already exhibiting signs of that behavior. She probably thinks the GD is so cute doing it. In this case, imitation is not flattery.


Really, Solowey? I thought you had more decency than this but I guess you sold your soul to the devil to didn't you? You know where you can go don't you?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nooooo kidding. She's mentioned regularly all the times she cares for her grandchild and then dismisses her care when confronted. What a piece of work. I have concerns for the child that I don't even know. Wonder if the parents would have the same concerns if they knew the way grandma treats others and the words and hate she posts on these threads.
> 
> Of course, grandma treats and uses people to suit her own purposes.


Go back to hell and take solowey with you. It's obvious both of you belong there.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You know what. I thank GOD you are a Liberal. I cannot bear the thought of being associated with the Liberals and those on the Left in this and the L.O.L.L. threads.
> 
> I refuse to be treated by or be any part of a group of liars, bullies, cheaters, thugs, racists, non Christians that mock God and insult and speak to others in insulting and evil ways as you and your friends have done. Never in my life thus far, have I encountered such vile, hateful and ugly people as the Libs in this thread.
> 
> ...


Oh, please. You are no Christian carrying on the way you do. Such a hypocrite!! You just called me dumb, everyone who disagrees with you is a fool, and none of us have the ability to comprehend what you write. Did you ever think you might have a problem? This is certainly far from Christian behavior.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Pay her no heed; she's strung out on something daily.


Just the love of life and God in my heart, ass. You should try it!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The only place you live is in the darkness of your own hell. If you stepped out into the real Truth and Light you would burst into flame and be gone. You call yourself a Catholic? You are the most disgusting piece of c--p I have encountered in my life. No well adjusted decent person would carry on like you do. You belong in the locked ward of a prison for the criminally insane. You have no soul. You sold it to the devil.


Bada-Boom! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Since the Democrats found this site!


Do you mean this thread, Jane? 
Kp is the site
Gen Chit Chat is the forum
S&O is the thread.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Do you mean this thread, Jane?
> Kp is the site
> Gen Chit Chat is the forum
> S&O is the thread.


Good job, Patty.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, they aren't going anyplace as this trip,is a farce just as everything else they say, but they think it makes interesting conversation! No go!
> 
> Oh, almost forgot if they aren't talking just to make this fake trip seem real, you, Seattle & one other will be lost!


My, what a big imagination you have, but that's not a bad thing, Janie. Seattle Soul/Maid in Bedlam will not be joining us. She has other travel plans this year. Don't know who the one other is, but have you ever heard of wi fi? Maybe we will share some beautiful lake pictures in LOLL. Because we will be on vacation doesn't mean we will be cut off from the rest of the world!
I wouldn't expect too many posts, though. We will be very busy getting to know each other in person and having fun.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Good job, Patty.


Thank You, al!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They sure do have mental issues. Right on.


You think WE have mental issues? I wasn't the one who brought up the size of Obamas manhood. You said you could tell by looking and said it was little. Now I don't know any sane people who make a habit out of staring at the Presidents crotch to decide if it is little or not. But you said you did.
KPG, Janeway, and solowey all started attacking my family and baby grandaughter. Who does that to babies? They do.No sane person with a conscience would do that. But a group of mean mentally unstable women and one ass would.
Mental issues are apparent when you start a thread about having a colonoscopy and need public opinion before you get the procedure. Mental issues are apparent when you can't post an original tought, but cling to the pant legs of someone who has duped and used you, but you keep letting it do it.
Co-dependency is not a good thing LL.
So before you go hurling insults about anyone having mental issues, look in the mirror first.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You think WE have mental issues? I wasn't the one who brought up the size of Obamas manhood. You said you could tell by looking and said it was little. Now I don't know any sane people who make a habit out of staring at the Presidents crotch to decide if it is little or not. But you said you did.
> KPG, Janeway, and solowey all started attacking my family and baby grandaughter. Who does that to babies? They do.No sane person with a conscience would do that. But a group of mean mentally unstable women and one ass would.
> Mental issues are apparent when you start a thread about having a colonoscopy and need public opinion before you get the procedure. Mental issues are apparent when you can't post an original tought, but cling to the pant legs of someone who has duped and used you, but you keep letting it do it.
> Co-dependency is not a good thing LL.
> So before you go hurling insults about anyone having mental issues, look in the mirror first.


BrattyPatty
aren't those who are deficient always the ones who point to others? Mentally fragile never see the light, I take that back, they do see lights, in fact they see whole performances. Patty don't we know all too well, how mean spirited some of these folks are and always look to attack others. Be happy that your family is whole and loving. These angry creatures are lacking kind relationships. They are hungry for any attention and since they never have known humanity they go for bullying. We really need to pity them. Believe me if they had anything special to say about their Kids and Grandkids they would be shouting it out. Their lives are empty. Let's count our blessings, we have many.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> aren't those who are deficient always the ones who point to others? Mentally fragile never see the light, I take that back, they do see lights, in fact they see whole performances. Patty don't we know all too well, how mean spirited some of these folks are and always look to attack others. Be happy that your family is whole and loving. These angry creatures are lacking kind relationships. They are hungry for any attention and since they never have known humanity they go for bullying. We really need to pity them. Believe me if they had anything special to say about their Kids and Grandkids they would be shouting it out. Their lives are empty. Let's count our blessings, we have many.


I do count my blessigs, Huck. For a wonderful family and great friends!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> My, what a big imagination you have, but that's not a bad thing, Janie. Seattle Soul/Maid in Bedlam will not be joining us. She has other travel plans this year. Don't know who the one other is, but have you ever heard of wi fi? Maybe we will share some beautiful lake pictures in LOLL. Because we will be on vacation doesn't mean we will be cut off from the rest of the world!
> I wouldn't expect too many posts, though. We will be very busy getting to know each other in person and having fun.


BrattyPatty
why waste our precious time together to keep in touch with these fractured minds? We have various ways to stay in touch with those we care about and should we be so occupied and not communicate during those days, we will make up for it upon return.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry you are a LIAR !!!! You referred to him as "a joke," said he rendered his military position and is "damaged goods in many ways."
> 
> Apologize to every American military service member and to your husband by doing so publicly on this thread.
> 
> You disgust me.


Do you know how foolish you sound?  He is NUTS  and has nothing else to do with other military men.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bazinga!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it's weird big time. Makes me angry. (But I guess you noticed that.)



aw9358 said:


> Does anyone else think this is getting a bit weird?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Al. This is very informative. It gives credit to Republicans who introduced part of it. It also gives an opinion as to why they are trying to repeal it....although there is a snowball's chance in hell of succeeding.



alcameron said:


> Here's a piece by Wendell Potter who worked within the healthcare industry for more than 20 years. Very interesting.
> 
> http://wendellpotter.com/2013/05/obamacare-myths-and-realities/


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> why waste our precious time together to keep in touch with these fractured minds? We have various ways to stay in touch with those we care about and should we be so occupied and not communicate during those days, we will make up for it upon return.


You are right. I will leave the laptop at home. After all, the reason for this vacation is to get away from it all. I trust FF will fill us in on the scoop upon our return to KP.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ann and Jane, This is one thing we disagree on. It does matter. The truth matters. Stopping a bully from hurting our friends matters. Not letting shameful posts go unanswered matters. It all matters to me.



Janeway said:


> No, you are right it does not matter at all.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Doesn't bother me a bit. I think it would be dishonest to hide your opinion of a public person.

I think we have made our positions clear. No need to shout and repeat it. If you insist, I'll repeat mine and assume that's how you learn.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry you are a LIAR !!!! You referred to him as "a joke," said he rendered his military position and is "damaged goods in many ways."
> 
> Apologize to every American military service member and to your husband by doing so publicly on this thread.
> 
> You disgust me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are a one-trick pony. Apologies to the pony.



knitpresentgifts said:


> You are as dumb as the rest. How many times does one have to quote block post what someone says for any Lib to be capable of reading and comprehending said quote.
> 
> Silly question since I know it is a trick question.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I say "go" and good riddance.


I say "shut up and mind your own business."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Are you an expert on being strung out too ?



knitpresentgifts said:


> Pay her no heed; she's strung out on something daily.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry you are a LIAR !!!! You referred to him as "a joke," said he rendered his military position and is "damaged goods in many ways."
> 
> Apologize to every American military service member and to your husband by doing so publicly on this thread.
> 
> You disgust me.


KNITPRESENTGIFTS
Liar about what, that he rendered ("military" is your insert) his position, referred to A. West being a joke running for President, I stand by that. He was fined about $ 5,000.00 by the Military for infractions, not exactly honorable. A. West is damaged goods, verifiably so. Everything about A. West is public record. Go check it out. What in Gods name does my husband have to do with this? Now that is nuts.You must have fallen off of your Rocker.
What is it with you, you attack everyone who does not agree with your lies and misstatements, attack sons, daughters, granddaughters, grandchildren, husbands and anyone you can possibly think of. Next I guess will be our Animals. I warn you NEVER get near my Pitbul or Rottweiler, they will tear you to shreds. They do not like mean people. They have a nose to pick them out.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> It's impossible to understand how it will work because it has never been clearly defined to anyone and it is a system of change. I know people who have devoted valuable hours to seminars on o care in which specific questions could not be answered by the presenters and/or misleading information was given . And this information was later discounted and revised. And recently when they discovered they have no way of funding it have given another time frame for implementation. I can't believe anyone with any intelligence would want this gang of thieves to be in charge of anything so important as their health care.
> 
> Small businesses are suffering big time. I have a friend with three stores who employs 52 individuals full time and had to reduce his staff in order to qualify as a small business. Just wish some of these politicians had some experience running a small business. Small businesses don't have the means to hire a Government Compliance Advisor.


Ah! The old 'friend who owns a small business' Urban Legend. Just recycled rumors. Don't buy it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The only place you live is in the darkness of your own hell. If you stepped out into the real Truth and Light you would burst into flame and be gone. You call yourself a Catholic? You are the most disgusting piece of c--p I have encountered in my life. No well adjusted decent person would carry on like you do. You belong in the locked ward of a prison for the criminally insane. You have no soul. You sold it to the devil.


At a girl, Cheeky. That's telling her how you feel. :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just seemed like a day for a scream.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Another beautiful Avatar. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You know what. I thank GOD you are a Liberal. I cannot bear the thought of being associated with the Liberals and those on the Left in this and the L.O.L.L. threads.
> 
> I refuse to be treated by or be any part of a group of liars, bullies, cheaters, thugs, racists, non Christians that mock God and insult and speak to others in insulting and evil ways as you and your friends have done. Never in my life thus far, have I encountered such vile, hateful and ugly people as the Libs in this thread.
> 
> ...


**********************************************************************************************
Question: If you hate us so, why do you keep trying to engage? I say it's because you crave attention (don't get it elsewhere) and you are a control freak (who's real life is out of control.)
**********************************************************************************************


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Ah! The old 'friend who owns a small business' Urban Legend. Just recycled rumors. Don't buy it.


damemary
the story never changes just the Players. Anyone qualified has no problem explaining the ACA. The problem is that the audience has problems understanding the explanations. Agreed it is not simple but not Einstein's Theory either. No different than learning a totally new intricate computer program. It all takes time and lots of patience.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's not even human behavior. Low as you can go.



alcameron said:


> Oh, please. You are no Christian carrying on the way you do. Such a hypocrite!! You just called me dumb, everyone who disagrees with you is a fool, and none of us have the ability to comprehend what you write. Did you ever think you might have a problem? This is certainly far from Christian behavior.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> **********************************************************************************************
> Question: If you hate us so, why do you keep trying to engage? I say it's because you crave attention (don't get it elsewhere) and you are a control freak (who's real life is out of control.)
> **********************************************************************************************


damemary
she likely is being controlled at home and is venting her anger here. No-one pays attention to her, so she is trying desperately to get it anywhere any way. Lonely creature. On just about every page she tells us that she won't answer any longer or pay attention to us and around the bend (next page) there she is spewing garbage again at us. Something is not connected right in her upstairs compartment. Some wires must be crossed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Just seemed like a day for a scream.


damemary
A very powerful painting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Are you an expert on being strung out too ?


damemary
as I said before those who...................always point the fingers at others.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> KPG, Janeway, and solowey all started attacking my family and baby grandaughter. Who does that to babies? They do.No sane person with a conscience would do that.


Ya, big mouth. I attacked your baby granddaughter. Get a clue; here's what I said originally. Live with it.

"Can you imagine having her for your mother, sister or grandmother? *I feel so sorry for the grand she seems to be raising.* Perhaps we should prepare a scrapbook for the child showcasing how her grandmother acts, speaks to and treats others."

.... still working on the scrapbook ..... I'm betting the child will be able to read and comprehend the grandmother's posts even though the grandmother cannot do the same of other's posts.

 Just for you Huckleberry:  Jul 10 23:39:13 on page 15.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Since the Democrats found this site!


Janeway,

You are right! Since they got here. Wish they would go.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ya, big mouth. I attacked your baby granddaughter. Get a clue; here's what I said originally. Live with it.
> 
> "Can you imagine having her for your mother, sister or grandmother? *I feel so sorry for the grand she seems to be raising.* Perhaps we should prepare a scrapbook for the child showcasing how her grandmother acts, speaks to and treats others."
> 
> .... still working on the scrapbook ..... I'm betting the child will be able to read and comprehend the grandmother's posts even though the grandmother cannot do the same of other's posts.


The Brat either has a problem with her comprehension skills or just prefers making up lies to stir up trouble. Guess which one gets my vote?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> The Brat either has a problem with her comprehension skills or just prefers making up lies to stir up trouble. Guess which one gets my vote?


Both, but mainly she's a huge trouble maker who gets off on abusive treatment. It is very clear to me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> The Brat either has a problem with her comprehension skills or just prefers making up lies to stir up trouble. Guess which one gets my vote?


The same one as mine. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Both, but mainly she's a huge trouble maker who gets off on abusive treatment. It is very clear to me.


 :thumbup: My original post was the least compassionate. The others showed even more concern for the baby.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

damemary said:


> Ann and Jane, This is one thing we disagree on. It does matter. The truth matters. Stopping a bully from hurting our friends matters. Not letting shameful posts go unanswered matters. It all matters to me.


Dame, what I meant was (and this is going to be a twisty-turny sentence), "What does it matter to you what some friends you don't even like or respect are planning to do, and what does it matter to you whether they are actually going to do it, and why on earth would you need proof?"

It matters if you allow it to get to you. I did that once and made a huge mistake on here that still makes me very ashamed. The words are out there, and people will have to live with what they write. I hope I'm not sounding too pious, because piety really is not my thingy. But it is a lovely view from up here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I hope I'm not sounding too pious, because piety really is not my thingy. But it is a lovely view from up here.


This is an excellent finish - funny too! Might have to steal your words aw. :thumbup:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This is an excellent finish - funny too! Might have to steal your words aw. :thumbup:


Out of my cold, dead hand... :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Out of my cold, dead hand... :-D


 :-D as long as you go first; guess you'd have to huh?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :-D as long as you go first; guess you'd have to huh?


Ah, tiny hitch. In that case, take and enjoy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Ah, tiny hitch. In that case, take and enjoy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Ah, tiny hitch. In that case, take and enjoy.


Ha! That got a giggle out of me. Thanks for a good start to my day.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

deleted message


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> she likely is being controlled at home and is venting her anger here. No-one pays attention to her, so she is trying desperately to get it anywhere any way. Lonely creature. On just about every page she tells us that she won't answer any longer or pay attention to us and around the bend (next page) there she is spewing garbage again at us. Something is not connected right in her upstairs compartment. Some wires must be crossed.


I keep getting shocked by the behavior of the Anti-Stooges (nasty and definitely not funny.) They (especially Cherf/KPG) have a vicious nature. After all, this is a Forum to share knowledge and opinions among friends. I appreciate having good friends to share with. No screams, only laughs today.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't bother them with logic. They prefer to attempt to baffle them with bs.



BrattyPatty said:


> What do the Dems have to do with this?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> I keep getting shocked by the behavior of the Anti-Stooges (nasty and definitely not funny.) They (especially Cherf/KPG) have a vicious nature. After all, this is a Forum to share knowledge and opinions among friends.


And how is this statement from you following your definition of this forum?

I say "shut up and mind your own business."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I read the link lovethelake posted. It seems that the good old boys at WalMart's executive suite don't like 'the little ladies' particularly when they point out poor strategy. They also purchase cheap goods manufactured overseas while running a 'made in America' campaign. I refrain from spending my dollars there.



lovethelake said:


> Doubt it, if you have courage read the last line
> 
> http://www.commondreams.org/headlines06/0312-01.htm


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

This is really low, even for you. Since you assumed it, you won't believe I had to decline going on wnat sounds like a delightful trip to MN because I'm going on a delightful trip to Portland, Seattle, Chicago, Danville and Louisville KY and several parts of Louisiana. Not only did I plan an elaborate trip but also did the elaborate planning to make sure my mother has what she needs.

Please take this suggestion, even though it comes from me. Get into an anger management group ASAP, and individual psychotherapy, too. It really is possible to improve one's outlook on life.

NB; all mispellings due to circumstances beyond my control and not feeling like bothering anymore to correct 'em. Same for grammar. Catch you in the funny papers.


knitpresentgifts said:


> What, MIB is not welcome to participate in your travel plans?
> 
> Next you'll tell us MIB declined to participate.
> 
> ...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> gailinippers
> With their votes Reps. and Senators sign off on bills/laws.


Your claim is that they read the ACA and can recite it in their sleep, your claim is not many understand how Government works, you claim to have "insight" are all these claims you have made "truths or lies?" Or are you just another uninformed mascotting as an informed.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cool avatar, damemary.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> This is really low, even for you. Since you assumed it, you won't believe I had to decline going on wnat sould like a delightful trip to MN because I'm going on a delightful trip to Portland, Seattle, Chicago, Danville and Louisville KY and several parts of Louisiana. Not only did I plan an elaborate tri but also did the elaborate planning to make sure my mother has what she needs.
> 
> Please take this suggestion, even though it comes from me. Get into an anger management group ASAP, and individual psychotherapy, too. It really is possible to improve one's outlook on life.
> 
> NB; all mispellings due to circumstances beyond my control and not feeling lile bothering anymore to correct 'em. Same for grammar. Catch you in the funny papers.


Great post MIB.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck, I think you know how politics operate much better than most. There's always the 'behind closed doors' factor, and that's where experience comes in.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The Stooges are back. I'm sure Dylan will enjoy the company.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Cool avatar, damemary.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you use WICK to buy your drugs then?


First of all, that's WIC, not WICK. Stands for "Women Infants, Children". From the California Departmet of Public Health:

"WIC is a federally-funded health and nutrition program for women, infants, and children. WIC helps families by providing checks for buying healthy supplemental foods from WIC-authorized vendors, nutrition education, and help finding healthcare and other community services. *Participants must meet income guidelines and be pregnant women, new mothers, infants or children under age five.*


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MIB
Sure sounds that your outing will be a beautiful adventure. I wish you lots of fun. You certainly deserve time off and a real good time. I am thrilled obout the gettogether with my friends from here.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

damemary said:


> Huck, I think you know how politics operate much better than most. There's always the 'behind closed doors' factor, and that's where experience comes in.


You could send Huckle a copy of your signature line," if you can't explain it simply, you don't understand it well enough" AE.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty
You Rascal, still romping happily in the hay, got yourself 'pregnatized' and now get WIC. Well, well, got to take care of you during our vacation. Got to love it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> You could send Huckle a copy of your signature line," if you can't explain it simply, you don't understand it well enough" AE.


damemary
People other than elected Politicians move about in DC. Perhaps we all can meet there some day.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ya, MIB has plans in OCTOBER. You refused to invite her on your trip in Jul/Aug. The ONLY reason MIB knows about your trip is because I filled her in as YOU DID NOT INVITE her since you and your LIB buddies only USE her to suit your purposes.
> Got brains?


MIB does have plans for an October trip. It was very compicated to arrange, especially the part where her mother is looked after while she is gone. Thank goodness, she has friends who can spend time with her mother during the day, and a brother who will take over making dinner and spending the night.

MIB's October trip will last for a little more than a month. The itinerary is long and includes stopovers in 6 different cities to visit friends. She couldn't imagine taking a trip in July/August since there wasn't enough advance notice. She had to decline to go, with great regret.

MIB feels sadness and pity for KPG's inability to recognize the truth, but realizes it hasn't jumped up and bit her on the nose.

Friends, has MIB repeated herself enough about her October trip yet? She fervrently hopes so.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> The Stooges are back. I'm sure Dylan will enjoy the company.


damemary
Nice Avatar


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Great post MIB. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks. I try not to respond to KPG, but can't help it now and then.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> People other than elected Politicians move about in DC.


So this would be your 'insight'....people, not just politicians, move about DC ? Really.....


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I keep getting shocked by the behavior of the Anti-Stooges (nasty and definitely not funny.) They (especially Cherf/KPG) have a vicious nature. After all, this is a Forum to share knowledge and opinions among friends. I appreciate having good friends to share with. No screams, only laughs today.


damemary
It's good day, it's a nice day, it's a swell day for us. Roll out the Barrel....................


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> So this would be your 'insight'....people, not just politicians, move about DC ? Really.....


gailinipper
insight, outside, all around the town.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Thanks. I try not to respond to KPG, but can't help it now and then.


MaidInBedlam
Spiffy Avatar you have.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> First of all, that's WIC, not WICK. Stands for "Women Infants, Children". From the California Departmet of Public Health:


First of all, tell Bratty Patty how it is spelled and its use: not me. I never applied for it, never accepted it and wouldn't qualify to receive it, I'm certain.  I would like to know if either you or Bratty use that particular govt subsidy to buy your drugs.

*Bratty Patty is the one who used the "WICK" acronym;* here is Bratty Patty's post so you can enjoy her mis-informed brain once again and *correct her error.*



Bratty Patty said:


> There is no lie at all. What I said before was true. Only she never collected welfare. She qualified for WICK. She moved out over a year ago before the baby was born. She worked right up to the day before her delivery. Her and her fiance live together with the baby. They have a 2014 wedding planned.
> So what are you calling a lie, Janeway?
> There is no shame on this end nor that of my daughter.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> You could send Huckle a copy of your signature line," if you can't explain it simply, you don't understand it well enough" AE.


 :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> insight, outside, all around the town.


You just can't zero in on an informed answer to your earlier posts. You are just another uniformed trying to fake your way thru life. fake fake fake....You could try buying your Spanx in a larger size. It appears they are pressing in on your pylorus which leads to massive gas exploding from your mouth and then you feel the need to post what ever comes out. And I'm not even going to charge you for this medical advice, just glad to be of service.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> So this would be your 'insight'....people, not just politicians, move about DC ? Really.....


I'm an entrepreneur. I see a need for a teaching course for the Liberals and Democrats in this thread.

Classes would be teach them how to;
comprehend that which they read
listen
tell the truth
properly quote others
memory retention
what a cuss word is and which ones to avoid
debate and discuss with intelligence
logic and reasoning
how to apologize and when
respect for their fellow man

Then repeat - again and again and again. That would be the agenda. I would make a small fortune. I'd hire those on this thread qualified to serve as the instructors including you.

Only one problem, getting each who needs the course study to recognize her need and then participate!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> You just can't zero in on an informed answer to your earlier posts. You are just another uniformed trying to fake your way thru life. fake fake fake....You could try buying your Spanx in a larger size. It appears they are pressing in on your pylorus which leads to massive gas exploding from your mouth and then you feel the need to post what ever comes out. And I'm not even going to charge you for this medical advice, just glad to be of service.


OMG ... :XD: ROFLMBO! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> You just can't zero in on an informed answer to your earlier posts. You are just another uniformed trying to fake your way thru life. fake fake fake....You could try buying your Spanx in a larger size. It appears they are pressing in on your pylorus which leads to massive gas exploding from your mouth and then you feel the need to post what ever comes out. And I'm not even going to charge you for this medical advice, just glad to be of service.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: You are a genius.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG ... :XD: ROFLMBO! Thanks for the laugh.


Huckle wants to.... Roll Out the Barrel..... I just gave her a hand along with some free medical advice. 
:lol:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Don't bother them with logic. They prefer to attempt to baffle them with bs.


damemary
there is more missing than logic with some posters. I really like it when they go into "teaching mode" and the first sentence makes no sense at all. What a start. Got to love it. Beautiful day here. Shall go for Lunch/Dinner at a Winery.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Yarnie
how are things coming? Nobody pitching in?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> there is more missing than logic with some posters. I really like it when they go into "teaching mode" and the first sentence makes no sense at all. What a start. Got to love it. Beautiful day here. Shall go for Lunch/Dinner at a Winery.


Lunch at the Winery... Don't eat any food that will give you gas, if you should let a stinker in those spanx, you will be floating around the Winery with your butt all up in the air like a hot air balloon, can't be all bad as you will get a birds eye view of the Beautiful Day you are having. More free advice, glad to be of service.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Do you mean this thread, Jane?
> Kp is the site
> Gen Chit Chat is the forum
> S&O is the thread.


Well, aren't you just too dumb, was this necessary?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Lunch at the Winery... Don't eat any food that will give you gas, if you should let a stinker in those spanx, you will be floating around the Winery with your butt all up in the air like a hot air balloon, can't be all bad as you will get a birds eye view of the Beautiful Day you are having. More free advice, glad to be of service.


Hello, welcome to this site (or as Cheeky/Bratty) will say this thread! Your comments are very interesting! Thank you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Lunch at the Winery... Don't eat any food that will give you gas, if you should let a stinker in those spanx, you will be floating around the Winery with your butt all up in the air like a hot air balloon, can't be all bad as you will get a birds eye view of the Beautiful Day you are having. More free advice, glad to be of service.


 :XD: You are not playing fair - I just hit my teeth on my hands as I was laughing too hard. Now, stop it! :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm an entrepreneur. I see a need for a teaching course for the Liberals and Democrats in this thread.
> 
> Classes would be teach them how to;
> comprehend that which they read
> ...


Yes, yes, yes, thank you! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Yarnie
> how are things coming? Nobody pitching in?


Let it go Huck, why are you picking on Yarnie? Aren't you above bullying?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> This is really low, even for you. Since you assumed it, you won't believe I had to decline going on wnat sounds like a delightful trip to MN because I'm going on a delightful trip to Portland, Seattle, Chicago, Danville and Louisville KY and several parts of Louisiana. Not only did I plan an elaborate trip but also did the elaborate planning to make sure my mother has what she needs.
> 
> Please take this suggestion, even though it comes from me. Get into an anger management group ASAP, and individual psychotherapy, too. It really is possible to improve one's outlook on life.
> 
> NB; all mispellings due to circumstances beyond my control and not feeling like bothering anymore to correct 'em. Same for grammar. Catch you in the funny papers.


MIB - You are going on a marvelous journey and I envy you. Some people don't comprehend that they are not privy to all that goes on with the Ladies on LOLL but you certainly do and you know who is very envious of all of us. There is no reason for that kind of behavior and if she was happy and well adjusted she would wish us all bon voyage instead of interjecting herself into things that are none of her business. She must be a really miserable person desperate for attention to try and spoil what others are doing. I have only seen that behavior before from a very small child trying to get attention but they usually don't know any better.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: You are not playing fair - I just hit my teeth on my hands as I was laughing to hard. Now, stop it! :XD:


I had laughter tears just picturing it as I typed. Progressives and Libs hate to be laughed at. Just think if they all used the stinker spanx form of travel it would be good for the enviroment. Later


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Lunch at the Winery... Don't eat any food that will give you gas, if you should let a stinker in those spanx, you will be floating around the Winery with your butt all up in the air like a hot air balloon, can't be all bad as you will get a birds eye view of the Beautiful Day you are having. More free advice, glad to be of service.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I had laughter tears just picturing it as I typed. Progressives and Libs hate to be laughed at. Just think if they all used the stinker spanx form of travel it would be good for the enviroment. Later


She sure is a stinker!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Your claim is that they read the ACA and can recite it in their sleep, your claim is not many understand how Government works, you claim to have "insight" are all these claims you have made "truths or lies?" Or are you just another uninformed mascotting as an informed.


What are you trying to say here? Mascotting as informed? Do you know what a mascot is? Maybe you should review your post you sound just like another confused rightie posting out here and making herself look foolish. Maybe a dictionary would help you? You seem very confused. Try again and see if you can get it right.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I had laughter tears just picturing it as I typed. Progressives and Libs hate to be laughed at. Just think if they all used the stinker spanx form of travel it would be good for the enviroment. Later


True - but what goes up must eventually come back down. Then we'll be covered in stinky Spanx.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Cool avatar, damemary.


Are you Mr. Dylan again, MIB. I grew up about 20 miles from his hometown of Hibbing which was my Mom's hometown too. We are very proud to have him as one of our own but he really belongs to the whole world with all the amazing music he has written. Timeless stuff.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

KPG, what would we do without you. Dig your new found skills at using Tags. I don't really care who said WICK instead of WIC and who quoted who about what or when it was quoted. I took an opportunity to post a correction, that's all. Geez, you're crabby.

As to whether I use my WIC benefits to buy my drugs, it would be a miracle if I was even getting WIC benefits. At 63, not having had a uterus for 21 years and being finished with menopause, I'm probably not pregnant right now, and probably don't have any new born babies or any children aged 5 and under.

The Immaculate Conception was a one time deal.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> First of all, that's WIC, not WICK. Stands for "Women Infants, Children". From the California Departmet of Public Health:
> 
> "WIC is a federally-funded health and nutrition program for women, infants, and children. WIC helps families by providing checks for buying healthy supplemental foods from WIC-authorized vendors, nutrition education, and help finding healthcare and other community services. *Participants must meet income guidelines and be pregnant women, new mothers, infants or children under age five.*


KPG has got to be the most uninformed person out here. Thanks for explaining MIB. I think she just makes things up as she goes along. That's OK if you are writing a novel or an op ed but she obviously doesn't know the difference.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Try again and see if you can get it right.


Got it right the first time, and I've seen your spelling.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> MIB does have plans for an October trip. It was very compicated to arrange, especially the part where her mother is looked after while she is gone. Thank goodness, she has friends who can spend time with her mother during the day, and a brother who will take over making dinner and spending the night.
> 
> MIB's October trip will last for a little more than a month. The itinerary is long and includes stopovers in 6 different cities to visit friends. She couldn't imagine taking a trip in July/August since there wasn't enough advance notice. She had to decline to go, with great regret.
> 
> ...


You're good, we got it. No need to explain anything to us. Just have a wonderful time, which I am sure you will.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> there is more missing than logic with some posters. I really like it when they go into "teaching mode" and the first sentence makes no sense at all. What a start. Got to love it. Beautiful day here. Shall go for Lunch/Dinner at a Winery.


Can you imagine any class being taught by KPG? First of all, she's classless, and second she doesn't even know the difference between a "g" and a "q" as in "quilty" or innocent. I don't know many people who are "quilty."
I'll be out for most of day.
'Bye for now, ladies.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm trying to imagine your upcoming trip using train travel. I bet you all are going to be a rowdy bunch so you'd need to reserve an entire sleeping car to avoid disturbing the other passengers. And that's only to start with.


Cheeky Blighter said:


> MIB - You are going on a marvelous journey and I envy you. Some people don't comprehend that they are not privy to all that goes on with the Ladies on LOLL but you certainly do and you know who is very envious of all of us. There is no reason for that kind of behavior and if she was happy and well adjusted she would wish us all bon voyage instead of interjecting herself into things that are none of her business. She must be a really miserable person desperate for attention to try and spoil what others are doing. I have only seen that behavior before from a very small child trying to get attention but they usually don't know any better.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> You Rascal, still romping happily in the hay, got yourself 'pregnatized' and now get WIC. Well, well, got to take care of you during our vacation. Got to love it.


Thought Bratty was an old codger so what did she do give DH Viagra for that quick romp in the hay? She is too old for the baby scene--so more lies!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm trying to imagine your upcoming trip using train travel. I bet you all are going to be a rowdy bunch so you'd need to reserve an entire sleeping car to avoid disturbing the other passengers. And that's only to start with.


MaidInBedlam
can imagine that you are no wallflower either. Would be fun to have you with us. A Train trip would be absolutely wonderful. Commercial flying is no fun anymore.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I've just been on a Dylan jag lately, listening to a lot of his music. He also seems to have developed a tendency to really deck himself out as he's gotten older. It's neat to hear you grew up nearby. Personally, I consider him one of the greatest poets to date. I don't remember if I've used the pic I have of the President giving him the Medal of Freedom last year, but will check and change avatar if I do have a picture.


Cheeky Blighter said:


> Are you Mr. Dylan again, MIB. I grew up about 20 miles from his hometown of Hibbing which was my Mom's hometown too. We are very proud to have him as one of our own but he really belongs to the whole world with all the amazing music he has written. Timeless stuff.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Can you imagine any class being taught by KPG? First of all, she's classless, and second she doesn't even know the difference between a "g" and a "q" as in "quilty" or innocent. I don't know many people who are "quilty."
> I'll be out for most of day.
> 'Bye for now, ladies.


Oh, yes, Alcameron, the perfect one, how could I forget.

I corrected my mistakes before you pointed them out. Pardon me for abusing your sensitivities as I always post and then make edits on a screen larger than three inches. I find it more efficient to edit that way. I check for spelling, punctuation, grammar and white space - you should do it as well.

Sign up for the classes since you need several of them particularly the one about memory and retention as you claimed you enjoyed my typo and then affirmed my correction of same within minutes.

You're "out" most of the time anyway, so no one shall miss you dear.

P.S. Exactly how many "g"s or "q"s are required to write the word innocent? Oh, just another of your illogical errors I presume .....


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty
alcameron
Cheeky Blighter
isn't it fun to be entertained and not have to pay for a ticket? Ladies my computer is scrambling again. I might give up making nothing but corrections. Hope you will get what I mean to convey. If not, Email me. Huck


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky, here's a photo of Dylan receiving the Medal of Freedom last year. You will notice that he is reacting with his usual enthusiasm for such things. KPG probably already knows, and you, too, but the Medal of Freedom is the highest civilian award we have in the US.  The medal doesn't show in this photo. I might have to try to do better.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I corrected my mistakes before you pointed them out.


 Wow, KPG, that's truly miraculous. Someone has found the secret of time travel. Just how could someone point out your mistakes if you'd already corrected them? Must have traveled a few minutes into the past to catch 'em before you did.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Cheeky, here's a photo of Dylan receiving the Medal of Freedom last year. You will notice that he is reacting with his usual enthusiasm for such things. KPG probably already knows, and you, too, but the Medal of Freedom is the highest civilian award we have in the US.


MaidInBedlam
I saw the live ceremony. You are right, his enthusiasm was exalting. He always stands out, doesn't he.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> Especially woman. The Republicans want to see women die early and not waste any of the male healthcare benefits. No mammograms, no cervical exams, no contraception, no abortion. Way to go Republicans.


Which pamphlet did you get this speech from? Keep drinking your kool Aid and practice reciting your sentences from the approved pamphlets. Atta girl.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You think WE have mental issues? I wasn't the one who brought up the size of Obamas manhood. You said you could tell by looking and said it was little. Now I don't know any sane people who make a habit out of staring at the Presidents crotch to decide if it is little or not. But you said you did.
> KPG, Janeway, and solowey all started attacking my family and baby grandaughter. Who does that to babies? They do.No sane person with a conscience would do that. But a group of mean mentally unstable women and one ass would.
> Mental issues are apparent when you start a thread about having a colonoscopy and need public opinion before you get the procedure. Mental issues are apparent when you can't post an original tought, but cling to the pant legs of someone who has duped and used you, but you keep letting it do it.
> Co-dependency is not a good thing LL.
> So before you go hurling insults about anyone having mental issues, look in the mirror first.


I did not attack your GD as I said since she will have very little of your hateful makeup, she will be a beautiful child!

Now, stop lying! You can dish out the ugly words but then accuse everyone else of doing the same thing!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

rocky1991
what can we do hiding what we have learned? THEY are getting so upset that we are informed and can share it in an educated fashion. I guess we need to use a 'lesser' vocabulary. I however vote for stepping it up and not scaling it down. Should we take a vote on that?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> You'll be saluting her soon.


Never. We certainly don't need a re-run of what's happening now. The first AA president and what a disaster he has been. We certainly don't need the first female president to be an equally grandiose disappointment.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Wrong.


Which members of Congress that voted for Obamacare will be buying from the exchange? Since I don't want you to hurt your little brain, the answer is NO ONE. Congress is excluded.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

quote=Huckleberry]MaidInBedlam
I saw the live ceremony. You are right, his enthusiasm was exalting. He always stands out, doesn't he.[/quote]Saw it live, too. The shades are just the right touch for his enthusiasm. I think standing out, at least when appearing as "Bob Dylan" he strives to stand out. I'll bet no one would recognize him without the make-up, hair and interesting costumes. If I recall correctly, he dashed out of the hall as soon as the ceremony was over.[

Can't resist including this. Dylan was in good company with the other 2012 recipients who were:

*Madeleine Albright*
From 1997 to 2001, under President William J. Clinton, Albright served as the 64th United States Secretary of State, the first woman to hold that position. During her tenure, she worked to enlarge NATO and helped lead the Alliances campaign against terror and ethnic cleansing in the Balkans, pursued peace in the Middle East and Africa, sought to reduce the dangerous spread of nuclear weapons, and was a champion of democracy, human rights, and good governance across the globe. From 1993 to 1997, she was Americas Permanent Representative to the United Nations. Since leaving office, she founded the Albright Stonebridge Group and Albright Capital Management, returned to teaching at Georgetown University, and authored five books. Albright chairs the National Democratic Institute and is President of the Harry S. Truman Scholarship Foundation.

*John Doar*
Doar was a legendary public servant and leader of federal efforts to protect and enforce civil rights during the 1960s. He served as Assistant Attorney General in charge of the Civil Rights Division of the Department of Justice. In that capacity, he was instrumental during many major civil rights crises, including singlehandedly preventing a riot in Jackson, Mississippi, following the funeral of slain civil rights leader Medgar Evars in 1963. Doar brought notable civil rights cases, including obtaining convictions for the 1964 killings of three civil rights workers in Neshoba County, Mississippi, and leading the effort to enforce the right to vote and implement the Voting Rights Act of 1965. He later served as Special Counsel to the U.S. House Committee on the Judiciary as it investigated the Watergate scandal and considered articles of impeachment against President Nixon. Doar continues to practice law at Doar Rieck Kaley & Mack in New York.

*Bob Dylan*
One of the most influential American musicians of the 20th century, Dylan released his first album in 1962. Known for his rich and poetic lyrics, his work had considerable influence on the civil rights movement of the 1960s and has had significant impact on American culture over the past five decades. He has won 11 Grammys, including a lifetime achievement award. He was named a Commandeur dans l'Ordre des Art et des Lettres and has received a Pulitzer Prize Special Citation. Dylan was awarded the 2009 National Medal of Arts. He has written more than 600 songs, and his songs have been recorded more than 3,000 times by other artists. He continues recording and touring around the world today.

*William Foege*
A physician and epidemiologist, Foege helped lead the successful campaign to eradicate smallpox in the 1970s. He was appointed Director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in 1977 and, with colleagues, founded the Task Force for Child Survival in 1984. Foege became Executive Director of The Carter Center in 1986 and continues to serve the organization as a Senior Fellow. He helped shape the global health work of the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, and remains a champion of a wide array of issues, including child survival and development, injury prevention, and preventative medicine. Foeges leadership has contributed significantly to increased awareness and action on global health issues, and his enthusiasm, energy, and effectiveness in these endeavors have inspired a generation of leaders in public health.

*John Glenn*
Glenn is a former United States Marine Corps pilot, astronaut, and United States Senator. In 1962, he was the third American in space and the first American to orbit the Earth. After retiring from the Marine Corps, Glenn was elected to the U.S. Senate in Ohio in 1974. He was an architect and sponsor of the 1978 Nonproliferation Act and served as Chairman of the Senate Government Affairs committee from 1987 until 1995. In 1998, Glenn became the oldest person to visit space at the age of 77. He retired from the Senate in 1999. Glenn is a recipient of the Congressional Gold Medal and the Congressional Space Medal of Honor.

*Gordon Hirabayashi*
Hirabayashi openly defied the forced relocation and internment of Japanese Americans during World War II. As an undergraduate at the University of Washington, he refused the order to report for evacuation to an internment camp, instead turning himself in to the FBI to assert his belief that these practices were racially discriminatory. Consequently, he was convicted by a U.S. Federal District Court in Seattle of defying the exclusion order and violating curfew. Hirabayashi appealed his conviction all the way to the U.S. Supreme Court, which ruled against him in 1943. Following World War II and his time in prison, Hirabayashi obtained his doctoral degree in sociology and became a professor. In 1987, his conviction was overturned by the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Ninth Circuit. Hirabayashi died on January 2, 2012.

*Dolores Huerta*
Huerta is a civil rights, workers, and womens advocate. With Cesar Chavez, she co-founded the National Farmworkers Association in 1962, which later became the United Farm Workers of America. Huerta has served as a community activist and a political organizer, and was influential in securing the passage of Californias Agricultural Labor Relations Act of 1975, and disability insurance for farmworkers in California. In 2002, she founded the Dolores Huerta Foundation, an organization dedicated to developing community organizers and national leaders. In 1998, President Clinton awarded her the Eleanor Roosevelt Award for Human Rights.

*Jan Karski*
Karski served as an officer in the Polish Underground during World War II and carried among the first eye-witness accounts of the Holocaust to the world. He worked as a courier, entering the Warsaw ghetto and the Nazi Izbica transit camp, where he saw first-hand the atrocities occurring under Nazi occupation. Karski later traveled to London to meet with the Polish government-in-exile and with British government officials. He subsequently traveled to the United States and met with President Roosevelt. Karski published Story of a Secret State, earned a Ph.D at Georgetown University, and became a professor at Georgetowns School of Foreign Service. Born in 1914, Karski became a U.S. citizen in 1954 and died in 2000.

*Juliette Gordon Low*
Born in 1860, Low founded the Girl Scouts in 1912. The organization strives to teach girls self-reliance and resourcefulness. It also encourages girls to seek fulfillment in the professional world and to become active citizens in their communities. Since 1912, the Girl Scouts has grown into the largest educational organization for girls and has had over 50 million members. Low died in 1927. This year, the Girl Scouts celebrate their 100th Anniversary, calling 2012 The Year of the Girl.

*Toni Morrison*
One of our nations most celebrated novelists, Morrison is renowned for works such as Song of Solomon, Jazz, and Beloved, for which she won a Pulitzer Prize in 1988. When she became the first African American woman to win a Nobel Prize in 1993, Morrisons citation captured her as an author who in novels characterized by visionary force and poetic import, gives life to an essential aspect of American reality. She created the Princeton Atelier at Princeton University to convene artists and students. Morrison continues to write today.

*Shimon Peres*
An ardent advocate for Israel's security and for peace, Shimon Peres was elected the ninth President of Israel in 2007. First elected to the Knesset in 1959, he has served in a variety of positions throughout the Israeli government, including in twelve Cabinets as Foreign Minister, Minister of Defense, and Minister of Transport and Communications. Peres served as Prime Minister from 1984-1986 and 1995-1996. Along with Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin and then-PLO Chairman Yasser Arafat, Peres won the 1994 Nobel Peace Prize for his work as Foreign Minister during the Middle East peace talks that led to the Oslo Accords. Through his life and work, he has strengthened the unbreakable bonds between Israel and the United States.

*John Paul Stevens*
Stevens served as an Associate Justice of the U.S. Supreme Court from 1975 to 2010, when he retired as the third longest-serving Justice in the Courts history. Known for his independent, pragmatic and rigorous approach to judging, Justice Stevens and his work have left a lasting imprint on the law in areas such as civil rights, the First Amendment, the death penalty, administrative law, and the separation of powers. He was nominated to the Supreme Court by President Gerald Ford, and previously served as a judge on the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Seventh Circuit. Stevens is a veteran of World War II, in which he served as a naval intelligence officer and was awarded the Bronze Star.

*Pat Summitt*
In addition to accomplishing an outstanding career as the all-time winningest leader among all NCAA basketball coaches, Summitt has taken the University of Tennessee to more Final Four appearances than any other coach and has the second best record of NCAA Championships in basketball. She has received numerous awards, including being named Naismith Womens Collegiate Coach of the Century. Off the court, she has been a spokesperson against Alzheimer's. The Pat Summitt Foundation will make grants to nonprofits to provide education and awareness, support to patients and families, and research to prevent, cure and ultimately eradicate early onset dementia, Alzheimers type.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Solowey,the baby is 10 months old. Are your kids still standing by the side of the road picking potatoes?
> Mine have real jobs and no matter what you or your disgusting cronies may say, I am proud of them and my grandaughter as well. Now make sure you tell your kids what you said about a baby today. They should be very proud of you.


Tsk, tsk. I said that the baby was probably exhibiting signs of YOUR behavior. They do absorb so much during these years. You think your behavior is appropriate, then OK. I am just going by what I have seen/read of you on KP, which is by no means flattering. If that's the kind of behavior you show towards your GD then that is what she will learn. It's simple. It's also unfortunate.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I am waiting to hear about soloweygirls accomplishment that made her afluent. And how she taught that skill to her chldren.


I never said I was affluent. That is a label you applied to me.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Middle school level of humor.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Thas infectious smile is wonderful and President Obama and Vice President Biden represent our Country so well.


Damn girl, how much swamp land have you actually bought from the traveling "land developer"? You can be sold anything.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Say what????? Anyone able to translate or understand this foreign language?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/denim-pearls-and-pradas/2611831/51-75#63


The purpose of this post is?????


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> No, the caps didn't help at all. You haven't posted the awful sentences so she's innocent until proven "quilty." Not only that, forgive me for saying so, but if she lied (and I don't think she did) I'm not concerned. It's hardly an earth-shattering lie if it even is a lie. I don't think she'll go straight to hell for it and I don't even believe it was such an awful act---if it was a lie.
> I think things need to be put in the proper perspective. Don't waste your time.


The explain this to Huckleberry. She's the one that started the whole thing with Yarnie. Maybe then she'll be able to move on.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks for staying away solowey. I for one do appreciate it. I stay off of D&P since it is your home base. If you all start running to LOLL with KPG I will probably be be paying you a visit on your thread. You know what goes around comes around and KPG will finally be her own undoing. The rest of you will be a lot better off without her and maybe we really could have some civil discussions on S&O.


No problem. I know we will be better off without you. Considering the your past, civil discussions will not happen, with or without KPG. She is not the problem.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Really, Solowey? I thought you had more decency than this but I guess you sold your soul to the devil to didn't you? You know where you can go don't you?


I didn't sell my soul to anyone, sorry to disappoint. I know where I'm going and am good with it. I do know that I won't have to meet up with the likes of you, so all is good.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You think WE have mental issues? I wasn't the one who brought up the size of Obamas manhood. You said you could tell by looking and said it was little. Now I don't know any sane people who make a habit out of staring at the Presidents crotch to decide if it is little or not. But you said you did.
> KPG, Janeway, and solowey all started attacking my family and baby grandaughter. Who does that to babies? They do.No sane person with a conscience would do that. But a group of mean mentally unstable women and one ass would.
> Mental issues are apparent when you start a thread about having a colonoscopy and need public opinion before you get the procedure. Mental issues are apparent when you can't post an original tought, but cling to the pant legs of someone who has duped and used you, but you keep letting it do it.
> Co-dependency is not a good thing LL.
> So before you go hurling insults about anyone having mental issues, look in the mirror first.


No dumbass. I was not attacking your GD. I was attacking YOUR horrible behavior . It's too bad that said BEHAVIOR will rub off on your GD. That is the unfortunate downside of having you as a grandmother. I never attacked the baby's mother either. For once, try keeping your facts straight.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> The Brat either has a problem with her comprehension skills or just prefers making up lies to stir up trouble. Guess which one gets my vote?


Her playing the victim gets no sympathy from me either. Her behavior has been the issue from the beginning.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Your claim is that they read the ACA and can recite it in their sleep, your claim is not many understand how Government works, you claim to have "insight" are all these claims you have made "truths or lies?" Or are you just another uninformed mascotting as an informed.


I vote for "uninformed mascotting as an informed". Her posts are constantly spewing such uninformed claims.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

I can't bear to disappoint Yarnie. Bless her heart. And yes, of course I'm worried about her. Between the clear evidence of dementia in her writing and the signs that she may be a far weaker Christian than she claims ("by their fruit, shall ye know them" ) , there's reason for great concern. Yarnie, you remain in my prayers. Please accept Christ as our Lord and work to remake your heart. Your days may be short, but there's still time to be saved.



theyarnlady said:


> "I so hope id os ats friend realize she did what I knew she would do except for the other posting, I knew she would read my posting and loved knowing she would, and pass it on. But wow she even did one better she posted it on. Doesnt take much to figure out one whose doesnt have the brains to know she has been set up. As she has done it before. Happy happy Joy Joy.
> 
> And love that I am free to say Its still worried about me. Its getting old with posting where are you( I am here) but not as old as its( and where are you one may ask). Mayo may be a good chose for someone who can only afford gas for car, and then has to sign for a six dollar plus change for milk. Me thinks someone is taking advantage of it, so its mind must not be too good any more. Then Its thinks she can afford big trip , Sign of demtia, I would think. Its friend feel free to post again. May be change my mind and report never know???????????????"


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Ladies my computer is scrambling again. I might give up making nothing but corrections. Hope you will get what I mean to convey. Huck


Another excuse, and nothing but excuses from you does not excuse you. Do try to keep up.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Another excuse, and nothing but excuses from you does not excuse you. Do try to keep up.


Really? And what excuses your inability to tell the difference between a colon and a semicolon? I had no previous intent to comment, considering it to be a trivial mistake, but now that you set yourself up as the Great Teacher of us all, you invite it.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm an entrepreneur. I see a need for a teaching course for the Liberals and Democrats in this thread.
> 
> Classes would be teach them how to;
> comprehend that which they read...


What was that, Hon?


knitpresentgifts said:


> I corrected my mistakes before you pointed them out. Pardon me for abusing your sensitivities as I always post and then make edits on a screen larger than three inches. I find it more efficient to edit that way. I check for spelling, punctuation, grammar and white space - you should do it as well.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

If you don't design your own life plan, chances are you'll fall into someone else's plan. And guess what they have planned for you? Not much.
Jim Rohn 


He is good KPG, so I found this one. This is why I am a Conservative, don't want to do the government's plan


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> No dumbass. I was not attacking your GD. I was attacking YOUR horrible behavior . It's too bad that said BEHAVIOR will rub off on your GD. That is the unfortunate downside of having you as a grandmother. I never attacked the baby's mother either. For once, try keeping your facts straight.





bratty patty said:


> Mental issues are apparent when you can't post an original tought, but cling to the pant legs of someone who has duped and used you, but you keep letting it do it.


wait .... is this an 'original tought'? :shock: I believe it is NOT. Hence, mental issues are apparent. So sorry Bratty Patty. Bless you dear. :thumbup:


----------



## ewe who (Jun 9, 2012)

After reading this you progressive may want to stop in Rochester MN, at the Mayo Clinic. They have a wonderful
Physco ward. They will be able to help you all.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

ewe who said:


> After reading this you progressive may want to stop in Rochester MN, at the Mayo Clinic. They have a wonderful
> Physco ward. They will be able to help you all.


Hi, Dahdah! Bringing that discussion over here? Why'd you delete your last post? Ashamed of yourself? That might be the first beginnings of wisdom.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No problem. I know we will be better off without you. Considering the your past, civil discussions will not happen, with or without KPG. She is not the problem.


Soloweygirl,

I started this thread and hope you stay here! I miss you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No dumbass. I was not attacking your GD. I was attacking YOUR horrible behavior . It's too bad that said BEHAVIOR will rub off on your GD. That is the unfortunate downside of having you as a grandmother. I never attacked the baby's mother either. For once, try keeping your facts straight.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So what is your excuse to copy and paste people's words from other websites? Oh, you must have been reprimanded by Admin for posting links to other sites and thereby broke the rules. I get it now.

No one reads what you have to say, ever, here or anywhere, so you just copy and paste other's words since you have nothing to say of your own. BP says you apparently have mental issues.

I'd say you're a sad excuse for a human being but that's just me.

Joining your buds on the trip to MN?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So what is your excuse to copy and paste people's words from other websites? Oh, you must have been reprimanded by Admin for posting links to other sites and thereby broke the rules. I get it now.
> 
> No one reads what you have to say, ever, here or anywhere, so you just copying and pasting other's words since you have nothing to say of your own.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> If you don't design your own life plan, chances are you'll fall into someone else's plan. And guess what they have planned for you? Not much.
> Jim Rohn
> 
> He is good KPG, so I found this one. This is why I am a Conservative, don't want to do the government's plan


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

ewe who said:


> After reading this you progressive may want to stop in Rochester MN, at the Mayo Clinic. They have a wonderful
> Physco ward. They will be able to help you all.


 :XD:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So what is your excuse to copy and paste people's words from other websites? Oh, you must have been reprimanded by Admin for posting links to other sites and thereby broke the rules. I get it now.
> 
> No one reads what you have to say, ever, here or anywhere, so you just copying and pasting other's words since you have nothing to say of your own.
> 
> ...


Nope. Preserving classic prose for posterity. So glad that I caught it before Yarnie deleted it. A little less proud of herself than she claims, it would seem.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Hi, Dahdah! Bringing that discussion over here? Why'd you delete your last post? Ashamed of yourself? That might be the first beginnings of wisdom.


You've spent way too long frying your brain.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Nope. Preserving classic prose for posterity. So glad that I caught it before Yarnie deleted it. A little less proud of herself than she claims, it would seem.


Yep - can see your partner and you scrapbooking and waxing poetic into the wee hours in your old age and present condition.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep - can see your partner and you scrapbooking and waxing poetic into the wee hours in your old age and present condition.


Why thank you! I can think of worse fates than a fun project together with the one I love.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Why thank you! I can think of worse fates than a fun project together with the one I love.


Ya, for posterity's sake. I'm sure your descendants will care tremendously what anyone had to say on this thread when no one cares what you have to say presently.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries
when did you segue to seniorship? No, no, keep that to yourself. We know what a spring chicken you are.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky and friends
Had a wonderful Lunch, got delicious red Wine, went to an other Winery and got Blackberry Wine, full-bodied, just the right sweetness and heavenly in flavor. Life is good.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> FreedomFries
> when did you segue to seniorship? No, no, keep that to yourself. We know what a spring chicken you are.


KPG is projecting. My age is eternal and my price is above rubies... (It's the excessive modesty I need to work on. ;-) )


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> wait .... is this an 'original tought'? :shock: I believe it is NOT. Hence, mental issues are apparent. So sorry Bratty Patty. Bless you dear. :thumbup:


Then I guess you are "quilty" of a much worse mental issue since yours wasn't just a typo.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I've just been on a Dylan jag lately, listening to a lot of his music. He also seems to have developed a tendency to really deck himself out as he's gotten older. It's neat to hear you grew up nearby. Personally, I consider him one of the greatest poets to date. I don't remember if I've used the pic I have of the President giving him the Medal of Freedom last year, but will check and change avatar if I do have a picture.


I remember seeing the presentation and I think Obama was more in awe of Bob than the other way around. I don't think you have used this one before. Yes, he certainly deserved this and so much more. Such a visionary way ahead of his time. His music will still live on long after we are gone.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Cheeky, here's a photo of Dylan receiving the Medal of Freedom last year. You will notice that he is reacting with his usual enthusiasm for such things. KPG probably already knows, and you, too, but the Medal of Freedom is the highest civilian award we have in the US.  The medal doesn't show in this photo. I might have to try to do better.


Hey, you tried. I'm sure KPG knows all about it. Even if she doesn't she will say she does. I still love when Bob sings you generally can't understand all the words but people are so familiar with the lyrics they just sing along. Got to love the guy. I think the last time I saw him was on SNL last season.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I remember seeing the presentation and I think Obama was more in awe of Bob than the other way around. I don't think you have used this one before. Yes, he certainly deserved this and so much more. Such a visionary way ahead of his time. His music will still live on long after we are gone.


I've always loved Dylan. Same with my DH. I agree that he is one of the greatest poets of today. We still have several of his original LPs.

On the other hand, as a gift to my DH many years ago, I purchased tickets to a Dylan/Willie Nelson outdoor concert here. Nelson was great. We walked out mid-way of the Dylan portion as he was so bad. He was a huge disappointment.

The funniest (weirdest?) part was when parents of some grade-schoolers reported some attendees for smoking weed. Really? At a Willie/Dylan concert? Seriously??


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> alcameron
> Cheeky Blighter
> isn't it fun to be entertained and not have to pay for a ticket? Ladies my computer is scrambling again. I might give up making nothing but corrections. Hope you will get what I mean to convey. If not, Email me. Huck


Yes, the clown is funny but I don't think it tries very hard. I wish it was a rodeo clown with a barrel so it could jump inside and roll itself away. I see it has a new sidekick who is also obnoxious and has no sense of humor at all.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky and friends
> Had a wonderful Lunch, got delicious red Wine, went to an other Winery and got Blackberry Wine, full-bodied, just the right sweetness and heavenly in flavor. Life is good.


Sounds wonderful Huck. I got spoiled drinking my Dad's homemade wine. We had so many wild berries where I grew up to pick they would be divided up between baking and jam and making wine. Then lots of good apples from grandparents little orchard. Lots of friends would bring him berries too and Dad would make them all wine. We saved all the pretty liquor decanters and Dad would fill them and put on his own labels. Everyone looked forward to their birthday, anniversary or holiday gift to brighten up the occasion.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I've always loved Dylan. Same with my DH. I agree that he is one of the greatest poets of today. We still have several of his original LPs.
> 
> On the other hand, as a gift to my DH many years ago, I purchased tickets to a Dylan/Willie Nelson outdoor concert here. Nelson was great. We walked out mid-way of the Dylan portion as he was so bad. He was a huge disappointment.
> 
> The funniest (weirdest?) part was when parents of some grade-schoolers reported some attendees for smoking weed. Really? At a Willie/Dylan concert? Seriously??


I love Willie Nelson too and he has written so many great songs as well. I have seen him many times in concert over the years and he and "his friends" were quite a bunch. It always amazes me when people can write such beautiful music and can't sing at all. Dylan is very gifted but a good singer he is not. Yes, Willie doesn't go anywhere with out his weed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ya, for posterity's sake. I'm sure your descendants will care tremendously what anyone had to say on this thread when no one cares what you have to say presently.


KPG,

You make me laugh. What you post is SO true. Thank you for making my day.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> You make me laugh. What you post is SO true. Thank you for making my day.


Careful about creating and following false idols here on earth, Hon.

Deuteronomy 12:30 Take care that you be not ensnared to follow them, after they have been destroyed before you...


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

p.s. Can somebody please get Yarnie a doctor? You who claim to be her friends, especially, should realize how far she's fallen.



TheYarnLady said:


> Oh to funny just read the FF nose news, now she thinks I am someone else. I love it and worried about what I posted and deleted.. If she only knew what I put here is a bit of what I deleted ITs Friend. I set up my post yesterday as I knew ITs friend would read it and report it to others but guess what she did me a better one she copy and pasted it. Know I think I can turn her in as I no longer am over there.
> 
> Thanks ITs friend you are so easy to read. What a mind you have just like a closed steel trap. Oh I am laughing so hard, they really have a problem over there with who is whom and what is what.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Careful about creating and following false idols here on earth, Hon.
> 
> Deuteronomy 12:30 Take care that you be not ensnared to follow them, after they have been destroyed before you...


I do not have false idols. But, I do know who my enemies are.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Isn't this wonderful we are having Bible Study.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sounds wonderful Huck. I got spoiled drinking my Dad's homemade wine. We had so many wild berries where I grew up to pick they would be divided up between baking and jam and making wine. Then lots of good apples from grandparents little orchard. Lots of friends would bring him berries too and Dad would make them all wine. We saved all the pretty liquor decanters and Dad would fill them and put on his own labels. Everyone looked forward to their birthday, anniversary or holiday gift to brighten up the occasion.


What I wouldn't give right now to be able to go "up north" to pick blueberries. 
My mom was the world's best pie maker. We had blueberry pie, blueberry crisp, blueberry buckle, blueberry cobbler, blueberries on cereal, blueberries on ice cream, and blueberries "straight." No blueberry wine, though. My dad used grapes for that. Too bad I didn't inherit my mother's pie making ability. We have a new "home made" pie business here in our city. I bought one blueberry pie for $18, and it was nothing resembling a real blueberry pie. I can do better for a lot less money!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> What I wouldn't give right now to be able to go "up north" to pick blueberries.
> My mom was the world's best pie maker. We had blueberry pie, blueberry crisp, blueberry buckle, blueberry cobbler, blueberries on cereal, blueberries on ice cream, and blueberries "straight." No blueberry wine, though. My dad used grapes for that. Too bad I didn't inherit my mother's pie making ability. We have a new "home made" pie business here in our city. I bought one blueberry pie for $18, and it was nothing resembling a real blueberry pie. I can do better for a lot less money!


Getting that crust right does me in. My Mom's mom made wonderful pies almost daily to go in my grandpa's and uncle's lunches so she had a lot of practice. I haven't heard the term Blueberry buckle for years. Sure can tell where you are from. I remember sitting for ages in blueberry patches where you could pick for ever and not have to get up and move. We picked strawberries that were so sweet not like the big ones you buy in the store. My favorite was peach pie right out of the oven with a scoop of ice cream.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Getting that crust right does me in. My Mom's mom made wonderful pies almost daily to go in my grandpa's and uncle's lunches so she had a lot of practice. I haven't heard the term Blueberry buckle for years. Sure can tell where you are from. I remember sitting for ages in blueberry patches where you could pick for ever and not have to get up and move. We picked strawberries that were so sweet not like the big ones you buy in the store. My favorite was peach pie right out of the oven with a scoop of ice cream.


And it never failed. When I was little we'd get deep into the woods into the best blueberry patch and I would have to go to the bathroom. Good luck! Strawberries were more difficult to pick because they were close to the ground and small. And we were supposed to "pick clean."


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Getting that crust right does me in. My Mom's mom made wonderful pies almost daily to go in my grandpa's and uncle's lunches so she had a lot of practice. I haven't heard the term Blueberry buckle for years. Sure can tell where you are from. I remember sitting for ages in blueberry patches where you could pick for ever and not have to get up and move. We picked strawberries that were so sweet not like the big ones you buy in the store. My favorite was peach pie right out of the oven with a scoop of ice cream.


Peach pie sounds wonderful, but I'm definitely going to have a go at it.

I don't know why there seems to be so much anguish around pastry. My mother was a truly dreadful cook, but she could make divine pastry and bread and taught me how to do it. We never measured anything - "enough" was the measurement. I did once use shop-bought pastry but it didn't taste proper, and I swore everyone to secrecy because I was so ashamed. Shop-bought was the ultimate crime in her eyes, and I'm afraid I inherited that.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Peach pie sounds wonderful, but I'm definitely going to have a go at it.
> 
> I don't know why there seems to be so much anguish around pastry. My mother was a truly dreadful cook, but she could make divine pastry and bread and taught me how to do it. We never measured anything - "enough" was the measurement. I did once use shop-bought pastry but it didn't taste proper, and I swore everyone to secrecy because I was so ashamed. Shop-bought was the ultimate crime in her eyes, and I'm afraid I inherited that.


Do you use lard in your crust, Anne? I think that makes a big difference and I overwork my crust too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> You make me laugh. What you post is SO true. Thank you for making my day.


You got it!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And it never failed. When I was little we'd get deep into the woods into the best blueberry patch and I would have to go to the bathroom. Good luck! Strawberries were more difficult to pick because they were close to the ground and small. And we were supposed to "pick clean."


Why am I not surprised you were one of those kids? There is one in every family.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't this wonderful we are having Bible Study.


Yesiree!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Do you use lard in your crust, Anne? I think that makes a big difference and I overwork my crust too.


We don't use lard in crust. The last two pies I've made had crust from Pillsbury. Nobody knew.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Why am I not surprised you were one of those kids? There is one in every family.


I was the baby of the family. I guess I was a spoiled brat.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I was the baby of the family. I guess I was a spoiled brat.


So if you did make your crust would you use lard? Grandma said it made all the diference but I think there was more to it then that. The Pillsbury crusts aren't bad and then the good old graham cracker for some flavors. A friend of mine makes crust from crushed nuts and a few other ingriedients and it was really good.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So if you did make your crust would you use lard? Grandma said it made all the diference but I think there was more to it then that. The Pillsbury crusts aren't bad and then the good old graham cracker for some flavors. A friend of mine makes crust from crushed nuts and a few other ingriedients and it was really good.


No, I don't use lard. I think I'll try a pie one of these days. I need an excuse to make a pie, though. Usually when I make cookies, I take them to neighbors. Pie isn't quite as easy to disperse.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Do you use lard in your crust, Anne? I think that makes a big difference and I overwork my crust too.


I do use lard unless I know there are vegetarians going to eat it. It gives the best bite. My mother's golden rule was never to use margarine, and I'm right with that. The only other rule was to get your hands very cold and work the mixture as little as possible.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sounds wonderful Huck. I got spoiled drinking my Dad's homemade wine. We had so many wild berries where I grew up to pick they would be divided up between baking and jam and making wine. Then lots of good apples from grandparents little orchard. Lots of friends would bring him berries too and Dad would make them all wine. We saved all the pretty liquor decanters and Dad would fill them and put on his own labels. Everyone looked forward to their birthday, anniversary or holiday gift to brighten up the occasion.


Cheeky Blighter
Berry Wine is our favorite. We did not have enough Berries to make any, but we made it from Apples and Pears.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron
love your Avatar. Did you just get her?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> p.s. Can somebody please get Yarnie a doctor? You who claim to be her friends, especially, should realize how far she's fallen.


FreedomFries
obviously friends she has none. No-one is telling her what the right thing to do is, when she messes up and royally. That Damsel is a mess.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> And it never failed. When I was little we'd get deep into the woods into the best blueberry patch and I would have to go to the bathroom. Good luck! Strawberries were more difficult to pick because they were close to the ground and small. And we were supposed to "pick clean."


alcameron
I have the same memories. We had to pick them carefully so not to injure the plants. Some not so nice people combed the plants to get the Berries.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Ladies from the Rice growing States, do you get the wild or chinese Rice? I know there was a time when only the Native Americans could sell wild Rice. Anyone could pick but only they could sell. Is that still the case?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

ewe who said:


> After reading this you progressive may want to stop in Rochester MN, at the Mayo Clinic. They have a wonderful
> Physco ward. They will be able to help you all.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Ladies from the Rice growing States, do you get the wild or chinese Rice? I know there was a time when only the Native Americans could sell wild Rice. Anyone could pick but only they could sell. Is that still the case?


They harvest and sell wild rice in Minnesota. Or they used to, anyway.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't this wonderful we are having Bible Study.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: Oh, yes, just love this type of conversation! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> FreedomFries
> obviously friends she has none. No-one is telling her what the right thing to do is, when she messes up and royally. That Damsel is a mess.


Huck, let it go as you are being too ugly--thought you were a better person than to keep picking--shame on you!

Yarnie is not a mess! You are if you don't let this go!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Getting that crust right does me in. My Mom's mom made wonderful pies almost daily to go in my grandpa's and uncle's lunches so she had a lot of practice. I haven't heard the term Blueberry buckle for years. Sure can tell where you are from. I remember sitting for ages in blueberry patches where you could pick for ever and not have to get up and move. We picked strawberries that were so sweet not like the big ones you buy in the store. My favorite was peach pie right out of the oven with a scoop of ice cream.


Well, if you were my friend, I have a no fail pie crust recipe that I shared with my friends as summer is "pie" season.

We are getting a few red raspberries so will make pies or cobblers--oh the calories!

Picked 2 zucchini, 1 straight yellow squash & small bite sized tomatoes, today yum, yum, good!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We have other friends there, as you do. Lovely area.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> People other than elected Politicians move about in DC. Perhaps we all can meet there some day.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> MIB does have plans for an October trip. It was very compicated to arrange, especially the part where her mother is looked after while she is gone. Thank goodness, she has friends who can spend time with her mother during the day, and a brother who will take over making dinner and spending the night.
> 
> MIB's October trip will last for a little more than a month. The itinerary is long and includes stopovers in 6 different cities to visit friends. She couldn't imagine taking a trip in July/August since there wasn't enough advance notice. She had to decline to go, with great regret.
> 
> ...


Perhaps something else will jump up and bite her lower. Hugs


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> p.s. Can somebody please get Yarnie a doctor? You who claim to be her friends, especially, should realize how far she's fallen.


Leave Yarnie alone as you are the person who needs a shrink for all of your hateful remarks! Your friends should put you into a straight jacket for a psychiatric hospital--they are waiting for you!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And the 'World Tour' reminded me of our trip. Whoopeeee!



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Nice Avatar


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Does anyone cares if Seattle makes a trip or not? I think not nor the rest of you as all of you are so fake!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Huck, I see a new rightie has cast her hook in our midst. Not even tempting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is it Polka Time?



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> It's good day, it's a nice day, it's a swell day for us. Roll out the Barrel....................


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I just check avatars and decide what to read. I'll miss the many opportunities for a fast answer....and I haven't whispered for awhile....but not now.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> there is more missing than logic with some posters. I really like it when they go into "teaching mode" and the first sentence makes no sense at all. What a start. Got to love it. Beautiful day here. Shall go for Lunch/Dinner at a Winery.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> KPG, what would we do without you. Dig your new found skills at using Tags. I don't really care who said WICK instead of WIC and who quoted who about what or when it was quoted. I took an opportunity to post a correction, that's all. Geez, you're crabby.
> 
> As to whether I use my WIC benefits to buy my drugs, it would be a miracle if I was even getting WIC benefits. At 63, not having had a uterus for 21 years and being finished with menopause, I'm probably not pregnant right now, and probably don't have any new born babies or any children aged 5 and under.
> 
> The Immaculate Conception was a one time deal.


MIB, you bring up an interesting topic, the Immaculate Conception (rather than Immaculate Reception which I saw and definitely believe in.)

Does anyone have thoughts on this theological topic?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Is it Polka Time?


dame
I dance a lot instead of going on the treadmill or Bicycle. The Media Room has a dance floor made from wood from a former Bowling Alley.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Happy Days, Al.



alcameron said:


> Can you imagine any class being taught by KPG? First of all, she's classless, and second she doesn't even know the difference between a "g" and a "q" as in "quilty" or innocent. I don't know many people who are "quilty."
> I'll be out for most of day.
> 'Bye for now, ladies.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Public Service Announcement:

Everyone can enjoy a roll in the hay.

Not all people having sex desire to have a baby at the moment. Separate issues thanks to nature and to birth control.



Janeway said:


> Thought Bratty was an old codger so what did she do give DH Viagra for that quick romp in the hay? She is too old for the baby scene--so more lies!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

damemary said:


> Public Service Announcement:
> 
> Everyone can enjoy a roll in the hay.
> 
> Not all people having sex desire to have a baby at the moment. Separate issues thanks to nature and to birth control.


Amen, Hallelujah, and thank the Lord!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck, I agree with you there.

Air travel is not the same I remember from my youth. Polite people. Well dressed. Helpful, friendly flight attendants. Checked luggage handled well and delivered to your destination. Decent food. No body searches and you even kept your shoes on in the airports. You knew the charges upfront instead of when you checked in.

They better watch out. The baby boomers are retiring....and the time factor will be phased out. Let's see. You need to checkin 2 hours before your flight. Drive to the airport...varies, but allow at least 30 minutes. Allow 30 minutes for parking or rental car drop off. Why not drive in the first place? Or, even better, take the train. They just need to make train travel compete in price and convenient times.



Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> can imagine that you are no wallflower either. Would be fun to have you with us. A Train trip would be absolutely wonderful. Commercial flying is no fun anymore.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am what I am. And that's all that I am. I'm.......



Huckleberry said:


> rocky1991
> what can we do hiding what we have learned? THEY are getting so upset that we are informed and can share it in an educated fashion. I guess we need to use a 'lesser' vocabulary. I however vote for stepping it up and not scaling it down. Should we take a vote on that?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's why Sarah and Michelle don't have a snowball's chance. Hillary is quite another thing.



soloweygirl said:


> Never. We certainly don't need a re-run of what's happening now. The first AA president and what a disaster he has been. We certainly don't need the first female president to be an equally grandiose disappointment.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The purpose of the quote is to try to determine what it means. It is not clear. Glad to help.



soloweygirl said:


> The purpose of this post is?????


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> I can't bear to disappoint Yarnie. Bless her heart. And yes, of course I'm worried about her. Between the clear evidence of dementia in her writing and the signs that she may be a far weaker Christian than she claims ("by their fruit, shall ye know them" ) , there's reason for great concern. Yarnie, you remain in my prayers. Please accept Christ as our Lord and work to remake your heart. Your days may be short, but there's still time to be saved.


Amen. Will you be adding more to your prayer list?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Freedom Fries, I love your posts. Thanks.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> MIB, you bring up an interesting topic, the Immaculate Conception (rather than Immaculate Reception which I saw and definitely believe in.)
> 
> Does anyone have thoughts on this theological topic?


damemary
do I ever. And I got a Bridge to sell.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ewe who said:


> After reading this you progressive may want to stop in Rochester MN, at the Mayo Clinic. They have a wonderful
> Physco ward. They will be able to help you all.


A newby. 54 posts in over a year, normally called a lurker. Will not bother to read anything from here again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Public Service Announcement:
> 
> Everyone can enjoy a roll in the hay.
> 
> Not all people having sex desire to have a baby at the moment. Separate issues thanks to nature and to birth control.


damemary
you are so right and not just at the moment. Some of us choose to take care of children which are not ours.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Nope. Preserving classic prose for posterity. So glad that I caught it before Yarnie deleted it. A little less proud of herself than she claims, it would seem.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Way to go FF!



FreedomFries said:


> Why thank you! I can think of worse fates than a fun project together with the one I love.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries
I enjoy your postings immensely.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> KPG is projecting. My age is eternal and my price is above rubies... (It's the excessive modesty I need to work on. ;-) )


Don't you dare turn modest on me. I love you the way you are.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Amen, Hallelujah, and thank the Lord!


FreedomFried - damemary
thanks to Science we have Birth Control. Now that is creationism; Scientists created BC from Yams.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Hi Huck, I see a new rightie has cast her hook in our midst. Not even tempting.


damemary
that is when you are so lonely.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Huck, I agree with you there.
> 
> Air travel is not the same I remember from my youth. Polite people. Well dressed. Helpful, friendly flight attendants. Checked luggage handled well and delivered to your destination. Decent food. No body searches and you even kept your shoes on in the airports. You knew the charges upfront instead of when you checked in.
> 
> They better watch out. The baby boomers are retiring....and the time factor will be phased out. Let's see. You need to checkin 2 hours before your flight. Drive to the airport...varies, but allow at least 30 minutes. Allow 30 minutes for parking or rental car drop off. Why not drive in the first place? Or, even better, take the train. They just need to make train travel compete in price and convenient times.


damemary
longing for trains. Our trip to Europe last year was wonderful. For both of us to see the countryside we chose to put the Car on the Train to our final destination. Checked the luggage the day before and off we went. Nice compartment, comfortable beds, excellent service and delicious food. The rails as smooth as a dance floor. Now that is living. Beats getting half way undressed in an Airport, sitting around being bored to death and get at best a bag of Peanuts. Air travel used to be something to look forward to, got decked out in your best, friendly reception, wonderful attendents, good food and in 1st class you could select your meal which was made fresh on board. Now those were some good old days.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I remember seeing the presentation and I think Obama was more in awe of Bob than the other way around. I don't think you have used this one before. Yes, he certainly deserved this and so much more. Such a visionary way ahead of his time. His music will still live on long after we are gone.


Yeah, I got the impression the President thought he might break something putting that medal on Dylan. Wasn't Bobbie in great company?

Dylan has said in a few interviews that his diction is always perfect when he sings. Things seems to be the case on his records. Not so much in public, maybe due to crowd noise? He did indeed do something to his voice. I think he spent too long producing a particular voice wthout a singing teacher, not to mention smoking a few billion cigarettes.

I think Willie should get a lifetime permit to have his weed wherever he wants it. If you look up the songs he's written you will be absolutely amazed. He's another one of great songwriters. A little weed seems like a pretty small concession to his artistry, as long as he doesn't accidentally provide any young folks who don't know anything about the real world a reason to use it. Some things are best left for adults to decide to do.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> That's why Sarah and Michelle don't have a snowball's chance. Hillary is quite another thing.


damemary
Hillary and Elizabeth and a slew of others. How did we get so lucky to have the Elite with us who will never embarrass us.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I love Willie Nelson too and he has written so many great songs as well. I have seen him many times in concert over the years and he and "his friends" were quite a bunch. It always amazes me when people can write such beautiful music and can't sing at all. Dylan is very gifted but a good singer he is not. Yes, Willie doesn't go anywhere with out his weed.


I already mentioned that I think Dylan produced his voice and used it for way too long without any vocal training. He started out imitating Woody Guthrie and somehow ended up where he is now.

Hope you like my new avatar. This is the last group I appeared with professionally. I'm the shortie with the guitar.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> They harvest and sell wild rice in Minnesota. Or they used to, anyway.


Still do, Andrea. Huck you will be able to buy it here and bring it back home. I usually mix it half and half with white rice. It is also good to mix a little in with oatmeal.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I already mentioned that I think Dylan produced his voice and used it for way too long without any vocal training. He started out imitating Woody Guthrie and somehow ended up where he is now.


OK, let me guess. Is that some of the Carter family? I'm not sure.
I'm probably way off. Have you ever been to the Grand Ole Opry on WSM? I only went once to the original but it was one of the best evenings ever. We used to listen to it every Saturday night with my Grandpa. I never made it through the whole show before falling asleep. My Grandpa played one of those long harmonicas and he was really good.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Getting that crust right does me in. My Mom's mom made wonderful pies almost daily to go in my grandpa's and uncle's lunches so she had a lot of practice. I haven't heard the term Blueberry buckle for years. Sure can tell where you are from. I remember sitting for ages in blueberry patches where you could pick for ever and not have to get up and move. We picked strawberries that were so sweet not like the big ones you buy in the store. My favorite was peach pie right out of the oven with a scoop of ice cream.


My mother used to make the best crust ever, but doesn't feel like doing it any more. I've just been fantasizing about a peach pie as the Farmers' Market I go to is flooded with them right now. I use the pre-made crusts that come in big circles and concentrate on getting the filling just right. Those pre-made crusts are really good. Kind of a surprise.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Do you use lard in your crust, Anne? I think that makes a big difference and I overwork my crust too.


Lard does make the best crust, though people seem to think it's some kind of dreadful poison nowadays.

Anne, the pre-made crusts are way better today than they were even as recently as 5 years ago. My snobby-tongued friends never know I've used them. I do feel a little secret shame, but rise above it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yeah, I got the impression the President thought he might break something putting that medal on Dylan. Wasn't Bobbie in great company?
> 
> Dylan has said in a few interviews that his diction is always perfect when he sings. Things seems to be the case on his records. Not so much in public, maybe due to crowd noise? He did indeed do something to his voice. I think he spent too long producing a particular voice wthout a singing teacher, not to mention smoking a few billion cigarettes.
> 
> I think Willie should get a lifetime permit to have his weed wherever he wants it. If you look up the songs he's written you will be absolutely amazed. He's another one of great songwriters. A little weed seems like a pretty small concession to his artistry.


Yes, I thought I was aware of everything he had written and a friend of mine clued me in on all the other stuff. Quite prolific and some were favorite songs that he wrote for others and I hadn't know he was the writer. He is another musical genius.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Still do, Andrea. Huck you will be able to buy it here and bring it back home. I usually mix it half and half with white rice. It is also good to mix a little in with oatmeal.


Cheeky
Thank you. We love it and also mix half and half. Now and then I make it into a Salad and add Nuts incl. Pine Nuts and Raisins. Some of the Nuts have gotten pretty pricey.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

My take on it is that this is the kind of mythology that was necessary to surround the birth of Jesus with to show how special He was, and to support the claim that He was the Son of God, yet born as the Son of Man through Mary.


damemary said:


> MIB, you bring up an interesting topic, the Immaculate Conception (rather than Immaculate Reception which I saw and definitely believe in.)
> 
> Does anyone have thoughts on this theological topic?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Does anyone cares if Seattle makes a trip or not? I think not nor the rest of you as all of you are so fake!


Why are you being so nasty Jane or can't you tell when you are doing it? I was nice to you and look at your bad behavior. Not very nice of you at all. I also don't come over to D&P and say nasty things but you came over to LOLL and said very nasty things there. Is that nice to do? You better be nicer than that I know you can if you want to.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Train travel is outrageously expensive if you include sleeping compartments. However, the service is great and most of the food is very good. I tend to stick with a few things I've had before and don't stray too far into the menus, especially "specials".

The last long train trip I took was with my BFF who's blind and has a guide dog. The "handicapped" room wasn't available either coming or going so we got the Family Bedroom instead. The stewards were great, helping us on and off the train, including at 3am a couple of times. Nothing like the sight of a couple of slightly aged ladies in robes, nighties, and slippers "airing" a dog...


damemary said:


> Huck, I agree with you there.
> Air travel is not the same I remember from my youth. Polite people. Well dressed. Helpful, friendly flight attendants. Checked luggage handled well and delivered to your destination. Decent food. No body searches and you even kept your shoes on in the airports. You knew the charges upfront instead of when you checked in.
> They better watch out. The baby boomers are retiring....and the time factor will be phased out. Let's see. You need to checkin 2 hours before your flight. Drive to the airport...varies, but allow at least 30 minutes. Allow 30 minutes for parking or rental car drop off. Why not drive in the first place? Or, even better, take the train. They just need to make train travel compete in price and convenient times.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> A newby. 54 posts in over a year, normally called a lurker. Will not bother to read anything from here again.


Another angry person on the right. They are a sorry lot. Don't bother is right. I see RU gave her thumps up, but consider the source :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Nearly all of them have mastered them now they need to learn to read and write.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I already mentioned that I think Dylan produced his voice and used it for way too long without any vocal training. He started out imitating Woody Guthrie and somehow ended up where he is now.
> 
> Hope you like my new avatar. This is the last group I appeared with professionally. I'm the shortie with the guitar.


OMG a celebrity! You look lovely. How old are you there or shouldn't I ask? I knew you had an impressive musical background but I don't think you ever mentioned you sang professionally. I'd love all the details sometime. I thought you were one of the Carter sisters! Silly me.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Train travel is outrageously expensive if you include sleeping compartments. However, the service is great and most of the food is very good. I tend to stick with a few things I've had before and don't stray too far into the menus, especially "specials".
> 
> The last long train trip I took was with my BFF who's blind and has a guide dog. The "handicapped" room wasn't available either coming or going so we got the Family Bedroom instead. The stewards were great, helping us on and off the train, including at 3am a couple of times. Nothing like the sight of a couple of slightly aged ladies in robes, nighties, and slippers "airing" a dog...


MIB
Where's my watermelon salad recipe? Still waiting.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> OK, let me guess. Is that some of the Carter family? I'm not sure.
> I'm probably way off. Have you ever been to the Grand Ole Opry on WSM? I only went once to the original but it was one of the best evenings ever. We used to listen to it every Saturday night with my Grandpa. I never made it through the whole show before falling asleep. My Grandpa played one of those long harmonicas and he was really good.


Drat it, that's all of the Carter Family. Maybelle is the shortie, Sarah in the middle and A. P., the guy in the group ultra-easy to recognize. I was hoping it would take longer for someone to guess about my avatar...I wish i had been Maybelle, but I'm a bit too young.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> OMG a celebrity! You look lovely. How old are you there or shouldn't I ask? I knew you had an impressive musical background but I don't think you ever mentioned you sang professionally. I'd love all the details sometime. I thought you were one of the Carter sisters! Silly me.


MIB's pretty darn hot in that photo!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

alcameron said:


> MIB's pretty darn hot in that photo!


Replying to my own post. Had me fooled. I thought you were so believable!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Arrgghh It's still in messy handwriting on a sheet of paper. will type it up and post tomorrow. I get a little peaceful time early tomorrow morning. Sorry I've been so slow.ops:


alcameron said:


> MIB
> Where's my watermelon salad recipe? Still waiting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Another angry person on the right. They are a sorry lot. Don't bother is right. I see RU gave her thumps up, but consider the source :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Nearly all of them have mastered them now they need to learn to read and write.


Cheeky
you see, they never read "The Power of positive thinking".
Nothing is to their liking ever. However the more jealous they are, the harder they attack, b e it a person or an object.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bazinga!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Good night Ladies. Dancing in my tourquoise shoes into my Boudoir.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

More to come tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MIB, Thanks for the memories of Willie Nelson. He is a terrific songwriter, but I adore his interpretations of old standards. What a unique voice! He can do no wrong in my book.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just shout Amen.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Hillary and Elizabeth and a slew of others. How did we get so lucky to have the Elite with us who will never embarrass us.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh! What a treat! Thanks for the avatar and everything.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I already mentioned that I think Dylan produced his voice and used it for way too long without any vocal training. He started out imitating Woody Guthrie and somehow ended up where he is now.
> 
> Hope you like my new avatar. This is the last group I appeared with professionally. I'm the shortie with the guitar.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Lard does make the best crust, though people seem to think it's some kind of dreadful poison nowadays.
> 
> Anne, the pre-made crusts are way better today than they were even as recently as 5 years ago. My snobby-tongued friends never know I've used them. I do feel a little secret shame, but rise above it.


MIB you're giving me courage to try premade pie crust. What brand do you use? Thanks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> My take on it is that this is the kind of mythology that was necessary to surround the birth of Jesus with to show how special He was, and to support the claim that He was the Son of God, yet born as the Son of Man through Mary.


My thoughts too. Only makes sense when they used to stone women.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Train travel is outrageously expensive if you include sleeping compartments. However, the service is great and most of the food is very good. I tend to stick with a few things I've had before and don't stray too far into the menus, especially "specials".
> 
> The last long train trip I took was with my BFF who's blind and has a guide dog. The "handicapped" room wasn't available either coming or going so we got the Family Bedroom instead. The stewards were great, helping us on and off the train, including at 3am a couple of times. Nothing like the sight of a couple of slightly aged ladies in robes, nighties, and slippers "airing" a dog...


I have a masonry wall around the backyard and I air the dog and feed the birds in my night clothes too. So freeing and I think I'm invisible.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Another angry person on the right. They are a sorry lot. Don't bother is right. I see RU gave her thumps up, but consider the source :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Nearly all of them have mastered them now they need to learn to read and write.


They don't need to write for my benefit. I use theirs for the bottom of the birdcage.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Lard does make the best crust, though people seem to think it's some kind of dreadful poison nowadays.
> 
> Anne, the pre-made crusts are way better today than they were even as recently as 5 years ago. My snobby-tongued friends never know I've used them. I do feel a little secret shame, but rise above it.


As a pie crust snob (one secret is to have all of the ingredients cold), my mom made the BEST and she taught me well. All of my friends tell me that I make the best pie. It's not the pie. It's the crust.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Ladies from the Rice growing States, do you get the wild or chinese Rice? I know there was a time when only the Native Americans could sell wild Rice. Anyone could pick but only they could sell. Is that still the case?


There are many different types of rices. There is a world of difference between wild and any other white or brown rice. However, they are all very tasty on their own or combined . My personal favorite is a combination of wild and brown rice (with sautéed green onion...very tasty. Or throw in some sautéed mushrooms, too).

Since wild rice takes longer to cook than the traditional kind start the wild rice in a separate sauce pan. I like to use chicken broth in place of water. The wild rice takes an average of an hour to fully cook and most other rices only about 20 minutes, at most. You need to take that under consideration.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Huck, let it go as you are being too ugly--thought you were a better person than to keep picking--shame on you!
> 
> Yarnie is not a mess! You are if you don't let this go!


Yes, let it go. I can let things go as long as I know people are not being attacked indivually.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, I thought I was aware of everything he had written and a friend of mine clued me in on all the other stuff. Quite prolific and some were favorite songs that he wrote for others and I hadn't know he was the writer. He is another musical genius.


He certainly is! I was humbled when I read a CD liner note which stated that he wrote "Crazy" and was desperate for money, was down to his last $5.00 and sold it for $50.00. After Patsy Cline recorded it and it instantaneously made millions, Willie's humble comment was ( I am paraphrasing) "I was so desperate for money then, that $50.00 was a fortune to me and I have never looked back".

He is a genuine person, a musical genius and a national treasure!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

damemary said:


> MIB you're giving me courage to try premade pie crust. What brand do you use? Thanks.


Damemary, I don't like crust, never have, never will, so I am not judge! However, my son bakes but only uses pre-made crusts. He always uses either Pillsbury or believe it or not, the store brand version of Pillsbury. Everyone thinks they are homemade, so give it a try.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Why are you being so nasty Jane or can't you tell when you are doing it? I was nice to you and look at your bad behavior. Not very nice of you at all. I also don't come over to D&P and say nasty things but you came over to LOLL and said very nasty things there. Is that nice to do? You better be nicer than that I know you can if you want to.


What are you smoking as this does not make any sense so you should reword it!?? :?: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :XD: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What are you smoking as this does not make any sense so you should reword it!?? :?: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :XD: :?: :?: :?:


That's what happens when one has no life; one randomly clicks letters and hopes it makes sense in the middle of the night


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Medusa. I love fruit pie.



medusa said:


> Damemary, I don't like crust, never have, never will, so I am not judge! However, my son bakes but only uses pre-made crusts. He always uses either Pillsbury or believe it or not, the store brand version of Pillsbury. Everyone thinks they are homemade, so give it a try.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Cheeky, Am I imagining things or is there a movement afoot to rewrite history? I won't respond directly, but I thought a record check was in order. Let me know if you need specifics.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> My take on it is that this is the kind of mythology that was necessary to surround the birth of Jesus with to show how special He was, and to support the claim that He was the Son of God, yet born as the Son of Man through Mary.


I thought the Immaculate Conception referred to Mary's conception, not Jesus's, but I am very rusty on matters theological.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I thought the Immaculate Conception referred to Mary's conception, not Jesus's, but I am very rusty on matters theological.


Cute. I like it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're right Ann. It does refer to Mary's conception. I think MIB just took the next step because there was no reason to single out Mary without Jesus, if that makes any sense. I am well aware that this contradicts Church teaching. It's always given me pause.



aw9358 said:


> I thought the Immaculate Conception referred to Mary's conception, not Jesus's, but I am very rusty on matters theological.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

damemary said:


> You're right Ann. It does refer to Mary's conception. I think MIB just took the next step because there was no reason to single out Mary without Jesus, if that makes any sense. I am well aware that this contradicts Church teaching. It's always given me pause.


Phew, thank goodness. It was at the back of some ancient Sunday School memory. I wasn't trying to get one over on MIB, and I knew someone would put me right.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I use the store brand, cheapskate as I am, but Pillsbury makes them too, and you might want to try them. I haven''t noticed any difference, but better safe thatn sorry.


damemary said:


> MIB you're giving me courage to try premade pie crust. What brand do you use? Thanks.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I use the store brand, cheapskate as I am, but Pillsbury makes them too, and you might want to try them. I haven''t noticed any difference, but better safe thatn sorry.


Tried them. Yuck as well.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Tried them. Yuck as well.


I have chef friends. They say you must always use the solid Crisco (lard?) and butter. Also work it with your hands. Makes a difference. A tablespoon of white vinegar adds to the crust dough and flavor.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Regarding pie crust, I specifically asked about premade crusts because I don't make pies often. Thank you.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

damemary said:


> Regarding pie crust, I specifically asked about premade crusts because I don't make pies often. Thank you.


Yes, you did. Sorry about that. I don't make pies often anymore either. However, if I do make pie I will make the crust myself as I don't like the pre made stuff.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I have chef friends. They say you must always use the solid Crisco (lard?) and butter. Also work it with your hands. Makes a difference. A tablespoon of white vinegar adds to the crust dough and flavor.


I have heard that also but Crisco isn't lard, it is a vegetable shortening (or so they say!).


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> That's what happens when one has no life; one randomly clicks letters and hopes it makes sense in the middle of the night


Nasty as always, Dear.

Unfortunately for you, I do have a life, so I'll be away from the computer for a while. Y'all try not to miss me too much, y'hear?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Nasty as always, Dear.
> 
> Unfortunately for you, I do have a life, so I'll be away from the computer for a while. Y'all try not to miss me too much, y'hear?


FreedomFries who?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

I thought it has been said that Mary conceived Jesus. MIB I understand well what you said. Her conception had to be explained in some way and immaculate it was.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

medusa said:


> He certainly is! I was humbled when I read a CD liner note which stated that he wrote "Crazy" and was desperate for money, was down to his last $5.00 and sold it for $50.00. After Patsy Cline recorded it and it instantaneously made millions, Willie's humble comment was ( I am paraphrasing) "I was so desperate for money then, that $50.00 was a fortune to me and I have never looked back".
> 
> He is a genuine person, a musical genius and a national treasure!


Yes, he is a treasure and he has one of the most beautiful faces I have ever seen and when he smiles he almost glows. I think he is a very old soul who has his priorities straight.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What are you smoking as this does not make any sense so you should reword it!?? :?: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :XD: :?: :?: :?:


Sorry Jane. You should go back and read your posts. You were being very nasty. I'm guilty of it too but you should own up to your's too especially when you are pointing it out to other people. Clean up your own house first is all I am saying. If you want to be treated nice you need to be nice.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sorry Jane. You should go back and read your posts. You were being very nasty. I'm guilty of it too but you should own up to your's too especially when you are pointing it out to other people. Clean up your own house first is all I am saying. If you want to be treated nice you need to be nice.


Who are to talk? You've NEVER owned up to your behavior.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Nasty as always, Dear.
> 
> Unfortunately for you, I do have a life, so I'll be away from the computer for a while. Y'all try not to miss me too much, y'hear?


She always has to interject herself into everything Freedom. She is another one of the "needy" ones who is starved for attention.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> As a pie crust snob (one secret is to have all of the ingredients cold), my mom made the BEST and she taught me well. All of my friends tell me that I make the best pie. It's not the pie. It's the crust.


Thumper, do you have one of those rolling pins that you put cold water inside of too. I forgot about having everything cold and it comes out better.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> There are many different types of rices. There is a world of difference between wild and any other white or brown rice. However, they are all very tasty on their own or combined . My personal favorite is a combination of wild and brown rice (with sautéed green onion...very tasty. Or throw in some sautéed mushrooms, too).
> 
> Since wild rice takes longer to cook than the traditional kind start the wild rice in a separate sauce pan. I like to use chicken broth in place of water. The wild rice takes an average of an hour to fully cook and most other rices only about 20 minutes, at most. You need to take that under consideration.


Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Hey Cheeky, Am I imagining things or is there a movement afoot to rewrite history? I won't respond directly, but I thought a record check was in order. Let me know if you need specifics.


Please fill me in on specifics.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

medusa said:


> I have heard that also but Crisco isn't lard, it is a vegetable shortening (or so they say!).


I'm not sure how good Crisco is for you or lard, but if I had to pick I would go with lard for pie crust.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Nasty as always, Dear.
> 
> Unfortunately for you, I do have a life, so I'll be away from the computer for a while. Y'all try not to miss me too much, y'hear?


Always a pleasure to have you with us Freedom. You are a bright refreshing presence and I thank you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> FreedomFries who?


So much for being nice thumper. You just couldn't do it could you? It is too bad for you. I thought you were really trying but I guess you were just "pulling my leg" as the saying goes. Have a lovely day and you too Janie.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thumper, do you have one of those rolling pins that you put cold water inside of too. I forgot about having everything cold and it comes out better.


No, they are all wooden. However, I do put one in the freezer when I am going to make a crust. Yes, it's cold on the hands but serves as a reminder to not over handle the dough. That's one of the main things that will make it tough.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So much for being nice thumper. You just couldn't do it could you? It is too bad for you. I thought you were really tryingbut I guess you were just "pulling my leg" as the saying goes. Have a lovely day and you too Janie.


I was simply responding to FF saying not to miss him/her too much. Nothing nasty was meant. Think of it as someone saying, "We never had this conversation." And you responding, "What conversation?" That's all.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> As a pie crust snob (one secret is to have all of the ingredients cold), my mom made the BEST and she taught me well. All of my friends tell me that I make the best pie. It's not the pie. It's the crust.


Will you share?
I will post my banana bread recipe that Jane asked for as soon as I get back from the airport. Company leaving today.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I thought the Immaculate Conception referred to Mary's conception, not Jesus's, but I am very rusty on matters theological.


You are correct.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter wrote:
Sorry Jane. You should go back and read your posts. You were being very nasty. I'm guilty of it too but you should own up to your's too especially when you are pointing it out to other people. Clean up your own house first is all I am saying. If you want to be treated nice you need to be nice.

Who are to talk? You've NEVER owned up to your behavior.

thumper5316

Too bad you had to lose it again Thumper and that you can't read. See my post above where I said I am guilty too? I owned up right there. Have you ever said you were sorry for all your nastiness? Last night Jane and the TM paid a visit to LOLL and Janie c----d all over the place. Yes, she is about as charming as you are. We were having a nice discussion on LOLL and your buddies had to land right in the middle of it and s--t all over it then you couldn't be nice for more than a few posts here and you did the same thing, c----d all over. Is that what your dogs do too? Let loose in the neighbors yard? I don't go to D&P and c--p in your thread. That's because I show you and your friends a little respect. We on the left have so much more class and intelligence than you and your friends and when you pull little stunts like this there it is for all to see. You just proved my point now didn't you? You just ruin everything you come in contact with don't you? I guess that must be your special talent.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks for the tips.


Cheeky
I have a Marble Rolling Pin and put it in the Fridge before I use it. Stays cold for a long time.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Will you share?
> I will post my banana bread recipe that Jane asked for as soon as I get back from the airport. Company leaving today.


Sorry, I don't have a real recipe. I just throw in flour, shortening, and a little salt until it looks right.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I was simply responding to FF saying not to miss him/her too much. Nothing nasty was meant. Think of it as someone saying, "We never had this conversation." And you responding, "What conversation?" That's all.


Did you miss lovethelakes having to interject herself into the conversation? That is what we were talking about thumper. It would be halpful if you were aware of who was posting and what it was about. Why would you care and what business is it of yours what Freedom and I say to each other? You made the comment about it didn't you?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Cheeky Blighter wrote:
> Sorry Jane. You should go back and read your posts. You were being very nasty. I'm guilty of it too but you should own up to your's too especially when you are pointing it out to other people. Clean up your own house first is all I am saying. If you want to be treated nice you need to be nice.
> 
> Who are to talk? You've NEVER owned up to your behavior.
> ...


My apologies. I accept your apology. In my defense, I don't go to your LLOL thread. Don't blame me for another's behavior that you find offensive.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I was simply responding to FF saying not to miss him/her too much. Nothing nasty was meant. Think of it as someone saying, "We never had this conversation." And you responding, "What conversation?" That's all.


What about your comment above where you said I don't own up to my behavior. Were you being nice then? That had nothing to do with Freedom and my conversation. Explain that please?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If something doesn't make sense, perhaps it's a clue to MYOB.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll miss you. Hurry back FF.



FreedomFries said:


> Nasty as always, Dear.
> 
> Unfortunately for you, I do have a life, so I'll be away from the computer for a while. Y'all try not to miss me too much, y'hear?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My apologies. I accept your apology. In my defense, I don't go to your LLOL thread. Don't blame me for another's behavior that you find offensive.


I did not blame you for anyone else's behavior. You were the one who started the inappropriate behavior out here this morning not me. I was having a very nice conversation about baking. Weren't you? I accept your apology.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I love his voice. It's a very human voice brimming with experience.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, he is a treasure and he has one of the most beautiful faces I have ever seen and when he smiles he almost glows. I think he is a very old soul who has his priorities straight.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary some days you just have to sit back and wonder don't you? People are funny, yes they are.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> She always has to interject herself into everything Freedom. She is another one of the "needy" ones who is starved for attention.


Have you invited Freedom to your trip through MN? He is one of your buddies, yet you refused to invite him. Why? Don't you like the LBGT community? You said you respect Freedom's posts and ideals and you support the LBGT ideals as well. So why are you and Bratty Patty, the trip organizers, not including Freedom Fries in your travels and get-together? Damemary has recently posted she likes Freedom and misses the time when he is gone too.

ETA: oh, how nice. You just posted what a pleasure it is to have Freedom Fries post and banter his support with you and your buddies. Great, than you'll all be pleased to invite him to the in-person get-together taking place soon. Freedom will be so excited to meet you in person!

and Freedom? Call upon Huckleberry who volunteered frequent flyer miles to those who cannot afford the airfare. She'd love to help you out.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Cute. I like it.


truth


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky
I shall be absent for a little bit. Having Lunch with Friends at a French Cafe. This and an other one in town are our favorite gathering spots. I learned about the Rolling Pin in the Fridge from them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thumper, Janeway and lovethelake seem intent on introducing their thoughts on other's posts. I find it distracting but I'm working on my blinders.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Please fill me in on specifics.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What about your comment above where you said I don't own up to my behavior. Were you being nice then? That had nothing to do with Freedom and my conversation. Explain that please?


My attempt at trying to inject humor. Nothing nasty was intended.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> I thought the Immaculate Conception referred to Mary's conception, not Jesus's, but I am very rusty on matters theological.


Both Mary and Jesus are the result of an Immaculate Conception.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A very wise woman suggested not responding to negative posts (except talking to each other about it.) It will deprive the attention-starved of that which they crave. I'm trying. I'm trying.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Cheeky Blighter wrote:
> Sorry Jane. You should go back and read your posts. You were being very nasty. I'm guilty of it too but you should own up to your's too especially when you are pointing it out to other people. Clean up your own house first is all I am saying. If you want to be treated nice you need to be nice.
> 
> Who are to talk? You've NEVER owned up to your behavior.
> ...


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> No, they are all wooden. However, I do put one in the freezer when I am going to make a crust. Yes, it's cold on the hands but serves as a reminder to not over handle the dough. That's one of the main things that will make it tough.


I always run my hands and wrists under the cold tap before I start, but I would never have thought of freezing a rolling pin. have a marble one I inherited from my sister that would go in the freezer very nicely.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Alcameron, Isn't that the very thing you do with your banana bread?



thumper5316 said:


> Sorry, I don't have a real recipe. I just throw in flour, shortening, and a little salt until it looks right.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> damemary some days you just have to sit back and wonder don't you? People are funny, yes they are.


Cheeky
funny is a kind word to depict their way of expressing themselves. They have an insatiable need to expose their ill manners as I see it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Alcameron, Isn't that the very thing you do with your banana bread?


damemary
doesn't al's bread look good enough to be shown in Cooks? I shall set the Table and we will feast. I have 1/2 hour before departing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes Huck. That's why I find it hard to ignore. But I'm trying. Thanks for understanding.



Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> funny is a kind word to depict their way of expressing themselves. They have an insatiable need to expose their ill manners as I see it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You always enjoy yourself. Later.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> doesn't al's bread look good enough to be shown in Cooks? I shall set the Table and we will feast. I have 1/2 hour before departing.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

KPG, are you fishing for an invitation? Sure sounds like it. You never know how it will come to you. Could be posted here publically, could be by PM, and if the interested parties have your email address you might find an invitation there. Maybe a little bird will whisper it in your ear. Isn't technology wonderful? Even members of the LGBT community have the above ways to communicate.

Oh, and did you forget that some things don't take place where your extra large nosiness can be fulfilled?


knitpresentgifts said:


> Have you invited Freedom to your trip through MN? He is one of your buddies, yet you refused to invite him. Why? Don't you like the LBGT community? You said you respect Freedom's posts and ideals and you support the LBGT ideals as well. So why are you and Bratty Patty, the trip organizers, not including Freedom Fries in your travels and get-together? Damemary has recently posted she likes Freedom and misses the time when he is gone too.
> 
> ETA: oh, how nice. You just posted what a pleasure it is to have Freedom Fries post and banter his support with you and your buddies. Great, than you'll all be pleased to invite him to the in-person get-together taking place soon. Freedom will be so excited to meet you in person!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> funny is a kind word to depict their way of expressing themselves. They have an insatiable need to expose their ill manners as I see it.


Trying to be nice was all I was doing, Huck and I don't think they want that. 
Is that you doing exercises with a big towel or hat on your head? I like it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow! Friends, KPG is dying to be invited to go on your MN trip. I'm sure this is so she can refuse the invitation but you never know. She certainly seems to feel left out. :XD: :mrgreen: :hunf: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> KPG, are you fishing for an invitation? Sure sounds like it. You never know how it will come to you. Could be posted here publically, could be by PM, and if the interested parties have your email address you might find an invitation there. Maybe a little bird will whisper it in your ear. Isn't technology wonderful? Even members of the LGBT community have the above ways to communicate.
> 
> Oh, and did you forget that some things don't take place where your extra large nosiness can be fulfilled?


MIB we all know the big green monster has taken over KPG. We will all be off having fun and poor darling, not so much. KPG must have missed my post on LOLL when it was over visiting with Jane last night about the 4G's one of which is Gays. Maybe, KPG doesn't know what G stands for in LGBT stands for. I noticed a lot just floats right over the top of that big head.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Trying to be nice was all I was doing, Huck and I don't think they want that.
> Is that you doing exercises with a big towel or hat on your head? I like it.


Cheeky
I is me with one of my large Hats just posing. Hubby took a picture and this is what I painted. Just set the table to enjoy al's bread. Come on over.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> KPG, are you fishing for an invitation? Sure sounds like it. You never know how it will come to you. Could be posted here publically, could be by PM, and if the interested parties have your email address you might find an invitation there. Maybe a little bird will whisper it in your ear. Isn't technology wonderful? Even members of the LGBT community have the above ways to communicate.
> 
> Oh, and did you forget that some things don't take place where your extra large nosiness can be fulfilled?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Have you invited Freedom to your trip through MN? He is one of your buddies, yet you refused to invite him. Why? Don't you like the LBGT community? You said you respect Freedom's posts and ideals and you support the LBGT ideals as well. So why are you and Bratty Patty, the trip organizers, not including Freedom Fries in your travels and get-together? Damemary has recently posted she likes Freedom and misses the time when he is gone too.
> 
> ETA: oh, how nice. You just posted what a pleasure it is to have Freedom Fries post and banter his support with you and your buddies. Great, than you'll all be pleased to invite him to the in-person get-together taking place soon. Freedom will be so excited to meet you in person!
> 
> and Freedom? Call upon Huckleberry who volunteered frequent flyer miles to those who cannot afford the airfare. She'd love to help you out.


knitpresentgifts
certainly never any help needed from you. By the way we do not discriminate, we are all inclusive except for nasty folks like you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> A very wise woman suggested not responding to negative posts (except talking to each other about it.) It will deprive the attention-starved of that which they crave. I'm trying. I'm trying.


damemary
I am trying, I am trying as well. Not too steady with it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Trying to be nice was all I was doing, Huck and I don't think they want that.
> Is that you doing exercises with a big towel or hat on your head? I like it.


It's not that we don't want you to be nice. It's just out of character for you. Personally, I like a nice you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> MIB we all know the big green monster has taken over KPG. We will all be off having fun and poor darling, not so much. KPG must have missed my post on LOLL when it was over visiting with Jane last night about the 4G's one of which is Gays. Maybe, KPG doesn't know what G stands for in LGBT stands for. I noticed a lot just floats right over the top of that big head.


Nope, just keeping you and your minions honest. You all say you love and support the LBGT community, so, of course, we can all safely assume Freedom Fries _was invited_ and would be accepted into the fold to join you on your trip.

I wouldn't want you to say things that you don't really mean nor stand behind. After all, you are not a hypocrite as you've stated.

My money is well spent on trips I enjoy or perhaps at the MOA or on anything I prefer. Jealously is not in my vocabulary for any subject or desire. I don't miss anything nor do you say much of anything.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

ewe who said:


> After reading this you progressive may want to stop in Rochester MN, at the Mayo Clinic. They have a wonderful
> Physco ward. They will be able to help you all.


Are you sure it won't put too much of a strain on the facility? These progressives/liberals certainly do need the help.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope, just keeping you and your minions honest. You all say you love and support the LBGT community, so, of course, we can all safely assume Freedom Fries _was invited_ and would be accepted into the fold to join you on your trip.
> 
> I wouldn't want you to say things that you don't really mean nor support after all. You are not a hypocrite as you've said.
> 
> My money will be well spent on trips I enjoy. Jealously is not in my vocabulary for any subject or desire. I don't miss anything nor do you say much of anything.


KPG
the last part of your last sentence is so true.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> I is me with one of my large Hats just posing. Hubby took a picture and this is what I painted. Just set the table to enjoy al's bread. Come on over.


Another lie? Thought you were going out to lunch. Oh, you already are .... :-D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep - can see your partner and you scrapbooking and waxing poetic into the wee hours in your old age and present condition.


I thought you were doing the scrapbooking, serpent.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Are you sure it won't put too much of a strain on the facility? These progressives/liberals certainly do need the help.


The main question in my mind is who would be responsible for the bill.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> certainly never any help needed from you. By the way we do not discriminate, we are all inclusive except for nasty folks like you.


So did Freedom accept or decline your invitation?

On second thought, I'll ask Freedom Fries.

FF how about it? Did you accept or decline to join the ladies of the Left on their trip to MN?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> certainly never any help needed from you. By the way we do not discriminate, we are all inclusive except for nasty folks like you.


Then you cannot say you are all inclusive.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Are you sure it won't put too much of a strain on the facility? These progressives/liberals certainly do need the help.


Don't fret, I'll be there (well actually my counterpart) to keep an eye on them so they do not burden the facility.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't miss anything nor do you say much of anything.





Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> the last part of your last sentence is so true.


Well, thank you Huck! I don't miss anything and neither do you say much of anything. Thanks for the compliment. I do believe this is a first coming from you to me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> The main question in my mind is who would be responsible for the bill.


Obamacare but not until Oct - so, no coverage now or then.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Then you cannot say you are all inclusive.


 :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> That's why Sarah and Michelle don't have a snowball's chance. Hillary is quite another thing.


You got that right at least. "Hillary is quite another thing."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck, That's why I'm looking forward to it so much.



 Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> certainly never any help needed from you. By the way we do not discriminate, we are all inclusive except for nasty folks like you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Patty, Have you noticed an undue amount of attention from someone who claims to have a fulfilling life of their own? I think the serpent speaks with forked tongue.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Huck, That's why I'm looking forward to it so much.


I can't wait.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Patty, Have you noticed an undue amount of attention from someone who claims to have a fulfilling life of their own? I think the serpent speaks with forked tongue.


Yes, I have. I can't figure out why she is so obsessed with our get-together. Oh wait, maybe it's because the serpent has worn out her welcome with her own friends?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Control obsession.....is a many-splendored thing for some.



BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, I have. I can't figure out why she is so obsessed with our get-together. Oh wait, maybe it's because the serpent has worn out her welcome with her own friends?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

The Surgery Center of Oklahoma, in OKC has been posting their prices online for the last 4 years. The facility is run by Drs. Keith Smith and Steven Lantier who promise their patients "price transparency". They discovered "healthcare really doesn't cost that much. What people are being charged is another matter all together." They first thought they would be 1/2 the price of hospitals. They then found it to be less than half, more in the range of 1/6 to 1/8th of what hospitals charge.

This trend is catching on with a handful of other Oklahoma medical facilities joining in with price transparency. 

The Surgery Center of Ok does accept private insurance, but not Medicare or Medicaid. The federal Medicare regulation would not allow for their online pricing. The center can avoid government regulations in that area by not accepting Medicare/Medicaid payments.

Patients are accepting online pricing and are beginning to demand price matching, much to the protest of some hospitals. Patients are able to print out the price list and take that list to hospitals to see if they will match those prices. (The same idea behind buying a new vehicle.) No, I am not equating health care cost to the cost of a new vehicle - just the concept of getting a better price/deal, which is beneficial to all patients ).

The bottom line is that The Surgery Center is forcing the competition to actually compete.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> I is me with one of my large Hats just posing. Hubby took a picture and this is what I painted. Just set the table to enjoy al's bread. Come on over.


Thanks, Huck!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> It's not that we don't want you to be nice. It's just out of character for you. Personally, I like a nice you.


And I feel the same way about you thumper.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> certainly never any help needed from you. By the way we do not discriminate, we are all inclusive except for nasty folks like you.


KPG,
I have never seen such a group of losers. I know you would prefer torture than be going anywhere with that group. What a joke. Where do they come up with their ideas. I think they are completely illogical.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The Surgery Center of Oklahoma, in OKC has been posting their prices online for the last 4 years. The facility is run by Drs. Keith Smith and Steven Lantier who promise their patients "price transparency". They discovered "healthcare really doesn't cost that much. What people are being charged is another matter all together." They first thought they would be 1/2 the price of hospitals. They then found it to be less than half, more in the range of 1/6 to 1/8th of what hospitals charge.
> 
> This trend is catching on with a handful of other Oklahoma medical facilities joining in with price transparency.
> 
> ...


Both Medicare and Medicaid have their own fee schedules. Certain services are also subject to a MPPR which is a multiple procedure payment reduction. Bottom line is neither pay much and were a provider to accept only those types of patients their doors would not stay open for very long. Also, the staff needed to fill out all the federally required forms and keep abreast of the federal dictates is tremendous. I don't fault The Surgery Center for not accepting either one of them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Both Medicare and Medicaid have their own fee schedules. Certain services are also subject to a MPPR which is a multiple procedure payment reduction. Bottom line is neither pay much and were a provider to accept only those types of patients their doors would not stay open for very long. Also, the staff needed to fill out all the federally required forms and keep abreast of the federal dictates is tremendous. I don't fault The Surgery Center for not accepting either one of them.


They aren't going to accept them. They are running for the hills.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> I have never seen such a group of losers. I know you would prefer torture than be going anywhere with that group. What a joke. Where do they come up with their ideas. I think they are completely illogical.


Almost as illogical as the steer in the road a few minutes ago. At least he was eating grass so it did not need to be mowed.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Are you sure it won't put too much of a strain on the facility? These progressives/liberals certainly do need the help.


I see you and ewe are two peas in a pod. Glad you have a friend solowey. The Mayo Clinic is the best and if I did need any medical care I would happily go there but I guess you and your friends don't know much about the Mayo Clinic as they have facilities in many other cities as well now and one is in MPLS so I wouldn't even have to leave town. Pretty nice huh? Hope you have such amazing places where you are and with ACA I will still be able to go to Mayo and pay a smaller insurance premium. I would call that a win/win for me. Wouldn't you?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> The main question in my mind is who would be responsible for the bill.


thumper I thought you said you were going to be nice? We all pay our own way by paying insurance premiums. I assume you do the same don't you?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Then you cannot say you are all inclusive.


Would you like to spend a vacation with us? I think not. It really wouldn't be a vacation then would it?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

[quoteKPG] I've publicly told Cheeky to not ever again defame my name or speak against my name. She ignored that request and immediately started in again and will face the consequences of her actions. I apologize for you having to read her BS here.[/quote]

Sounds like a threat to me, Cheeky! I think I will get an attorney to look over the posts she has made about me and my family and to look over what she says about FF.
Heck, let's all hire an attorney& countersue the serpent.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Huck, That's why I'm looking forward to it so much.


Freedom Fries and me are as well!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, I have. I can't figure out why she is so obsessed with our get-together. Oh wait, maybe it's because the serpent has worn out her welcome with her own friends?


sounds like the Brat received a warning from Admin .... but once a snake always a snake ....


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Freedom Fries and me are as well!


Oh, so you are gay, too? Didn't you read back to see where FF declined the invite?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> sounds like the Brat received a warning from Admin .... but once a snake always a snake ....


Self description of you, KPG-serpent?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> I have never seen such a group of losers. I know you would prefer torture than be going anywhere with that group. What a joke. Where do they come up with their ideas. I think they are completely illogical.


Personally I think they are nut jobs and took too many drugs and not enough air into their lungs! I would rather spend my money to send every one of them to Hawaii on a one-way, all expenses paid trip to LIVE there, then sit with any one of them on an airplane for more than two minutes.

But that's just me .... there are probably better ways to spend my money.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sounds like a threat to me, Cheeky! I think I will get an attorney to look over the posts she has made about me and my family and to look over what she says about FF.
> Heck, let's all hire an attorney& countersue the serpent.


My BIL is a county attorney and I can get free representation from him. He would make mince meat out of the beast. She really likes to throw that big old head around. If she heaves it too far in one direction she will fall right over and I will laugh and laugh. You just can't be nice to el diablo, Patty. She is a zombie and has no moral compass. That would be her soul. She danced with the big D and now she is doomed to roam the world doing evil deeds and trying to deliver other poor souls to her master.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Personally I think they are nut jobs and took too many drugs and not enough air into their lungs! I would rather spend my money to send every one of them to Hawaii on a one-way, all expenses paid trip to LIVE there, then sit with any one of them on an airplane for more than two minutes.
> 
> But that's just me .... there are probably better ways to spend my money.


How about using it for a lobotomy? It would make you so much more likeable.
Why are you so obsessed with our trip, KPG? You haven't stopped writing about it since we mentioned it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Both Medicare and Medicaid have their own fee schedules. Certain services are also subject to a MPPR which is a multiple procedure payment reduction. Bottom line is neither pay much and were a provider to accept only those types of patients their doors would not stay open for very long. Also, the staff needed to fill out all the federally required forms and keep abreast of the federal dictates is tremendous. I don't fault The Surgery Center for not accepting either one of them.


but, but, Bratty and Cheeky SAID that insurance premiums won't go up all that much AND Medicare would be accepted everywhere and always ... and , and, Huck said it would be great if Medicare was a one-payer system ... and, I think, I really think Alcameron echoed those same thoughts ... and, and .... all those evil insurance companies .... and ..... and .... drugs, they need more drugs ..... but.... they won't be covered?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Personally I think they are nut jobs and took too many drugs and not enough air into their lungs! I would rather spend my money to send every one of them to Hawaii on a one-way, all expenses paid trip to LIVE there, then sit with any one of them on an airplane for more than two minutes.
> 
> But that's just me .... there are probably better ways to spend my money.


Not Hawaii. That's too nice. I think I'd help you out to send them to Siberia. Far northern section.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sounds like a threat to me, Cheeky! I think I will get an attorney to look over the posts she has made about me and my family and to look over what she says about FF.
> Heck, let's all hire an attorney& countersue the serpent.


Isn't that a hoot! The creature thinks I have to listen to what she says. Say what! I am doing my happy dance, Patty! This is so much fun. Dancing all around her and she can't touch me. Not even close. I've got the power of Christ on my side and she knows if she touches me she will be poof and gone in a cloud of smoke. You do know that don't you beast? Dance dance dance I'm so spirit filled. Amen and hallelujah!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sounds like a threat to me, Cheeky! I think I will get an attorney to look over the posts she has made about me and my family and to look over what she says about FF.
> Heck, let's all hire an attorney& countersue the serpent.


Hi Freedom Fries. Cheeky can read and follow posts from thread to thread. Don't you know that?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> but, but, Bratty and Cheeky SAID that insurance premiums won't go up all that much AND Medicare would be accepted everywhere and always ... and , and, Huck said it would be great if Medicare was a one-payer system ... and, I think, I really think Alcameron echoed those same thoughts ... and, and .... all those evil insurance companies .... and ..... and .... drugs, they need more drugs ..... but.... they won't be covered?


Doing the side step as usual. We were right in November and we are right about this, KPG. Keep making a fool of yourself, it is rather entertaining.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Not Hawaii. That's too nice. I think I'd help you out to send them to Siberia. Far northern section.


WE could send you to the White House, LL. I'm sure the President has something to show you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> WE could send you to the White House, LL. I'm sure the President has something to show you.


You wish.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You wish.


Oh, you'd have a ball!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> How about using it for a lobotomy? It would make you so much more likeable.
> Why are you so obsessed with our trip, KPG? You haven't stopped writing about it since we mentioned it.


I'm not obsessed at all with the trip of the satan brigade. In fact, I'm making sure that every one of your friends know about it, particularly the ones you shunned and refused to invite, so they don't miss out. Your LBGT friends are NOT happy being ignored and not being invited.

I have no plans of ever traveling within ten inches of you and your buds, but do want all of you to enjoy your get together and get out of our space for eternity together.

Have a lovely trip dear.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, so you are gay, too? Didn't you read back to see where FF declined the invite?


I think that stinky stuff it that is coming out of it is coming out it's tear ducts now and it can't see too good. Or maybe it is just selective reading. We know how it twists the truth for it's own purpose. That is what devils do. That smell is getting worse too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, you'd have a ball!


I will not reply to your messages. You are beneath me. Ugh.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Not Hawaii. That's too nice. I think I'd help you out to send them to Siberia. Far northern section.


with or without shoes? What do you think?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> with or without shoes? What do you think?


Absolutely no shoes!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm not obsessed at all with the trip of the satan brigade. In fact, I'm making sure that every one of your friends knows about it, particularly the ones you shunned and refused to invite, so they don't miss out.
> 
> I have no plans of ever traveling within ten inches of you and your buds, but do want all of you to enjoy your get together and get out of our space for eternity together.
> 
> Have a lovely trip dear.


OOH, watch those slanderous words there, serpent! 
Just can't give it up can you? Why not make a post in Main and all the other forums to let the rest of the site know that they weren't invited either. My, my, green is not your best color :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Isn't that a hoot! The creature thinks I have to listen to what she says. Say what! I am doing my happy dance, Patty! This is so much fun. Dancing all around her and she can't touch me. Not even close. I've got the power of Christ on my side and she knows if she touches me she will be poof and gone in a cloud of smoke. You do know that don't you beast? Dance dance dance I'm so spirit filled. Amen and hallelujah!


It won't be me that will touch you, not even close. Beware the serpent.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It won't be me that will touch you, not even close. Beware the serpent.


KPG,
You do not want cooties!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> You wish.


They couldn't afford to send you to the corner store. Don't worry about them Lukelucy!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, so you are gay, too? Didn't you read back to see where FF declined the invite?


Patty I think she is transgender and hasn't completed the change yet. Still has too much testosterone in her body. Or is she going to be a he?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I will not reply to your messages. You are beneath me. Ugh.


True, but we must tread over them beneath our feet and leave them in the rabbi's dust.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You wish.


You could get a real good look at the President's crotch that you can't seem to stop talking about. Not very ladylike are you? Looking at other men that way is pretty nasty.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> True, but we must tread over them beneath our feet and leave them in the rabbi's dust.


Good idea.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

pffffttt.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I will not reply to your messages. You are beneath me. Ugh.


No that is you that is down in the gutter looking at men's private parts. Ugh is right, your behavior is disgusting. You are lowdown and a perv. So disrespectful.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Typical republican behavior, Cheeky. They all seem obsessed with se- (not sure I'll be reported for using a "dirty" word) these days.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> WE could send you to the White House, LL. I'm sure the President has something to show you.


Lukelucy, can't go to the WH, it is closed for sequestration. Besides that who wants to see that big stick?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Lukelucy, can't go to the WH, it is closed for sequestration. Besides that who wants to see that big stick?


Those of you who keep mentioning it, obviously!
<<whispering>> the west wing is is still operating.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Why are all the righties so obsessed with men's private parts. They are really a creepy bunch aren't they. Yuk.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Why are all the righties so obsessed with men's private parts. They are really a creepy bunch aren't they. Yuk.


And why are all the men on the right trying to control and invade the private parts of a woman? Sickos, every one of them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Lukelucy, can't go to the WH, it is closed for sequestration. Besides that who wants to see that big stick?


 :XD: Touche!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Those of you who keep mentioning it, obviously!
> <<whispering>> the west wing is is still operating.


SINCE WHEN!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Those of you who keep mentioning it, obviously!
> <<whispering>> the west wing is is still operating.


Patty did you see my earlier post. My SIL and nephew got to go on a tour after having lunch with Mrs. Obama and she took them on a tour. President came out in that long hallway by the rose garden and waved and then came down and said hello to all and let them take photos. It was for newbies to the DOJ and they got to invite a guest. His girlfriend works their too and she already got to go so I thought it was nice he took his Mom. He and his girlfriend are both attorneys and have a brownstone in DC walking distance to work.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Patty did you see my earlier post. My SIL and nephew got to go on a tour after having lunch with Mrs. Obama and she took them on a tour. President came out in that long hallway by the rose garden and waved and then came down and said hello to all and let them take photos. It was for newbies to the DOJ and they got to invite a guest. His girlfriend works their too and she already got to go so I thought it was nice he took his Mom. He and his girlfriend are both attorneys and have a brownstone in DC walking distance to work.


How cool is that? I bet that is an experience that they won't forget.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: Touche!


What is with them and all the innuendos about men's genitals? I was just talking about Obama. My dad says he is so skinny that he looks like a preying mantas, which looks like a stick. good grief


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It won't be me that will touch you, not even close. Beware the serpent.


We are very aware of you, serpent.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What is with them and all the innuendos about men's genitals? I was just talking about Obama. My dad says he is so skinny that he looks like a preying mantas, which looks like a stick. good grief


Good try, LLL. Refer to your own post about Joe Biden.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

tsk tsk


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Here is a good example of national health care. I just received an email from a close British friend who said that they do not give preventative colonoscopies in Britain. She said you must be ill to have one. To me that is outrageous. Where is the prevention?

There you go. That is one good reason to stay away from Obamacare. I am saying it again: We will die earlier with Obama and his Obamacare. God help us.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> How cool is that? I bet that is an experience that they won't forget.


Yes, I should be so lucky. SIL is old school GOP and has some sense. She finally admitted she voted for President Obama both times. We knew BIL did and he is a doctor and yes he is in favor of ACA. He is enlightened unlike so many on the right. God forbid anything that this administration does succeeds. The GOP could care less about the people in this country. Every thing they do is dictated by hate.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Here is a good example of national health care. I just received an email from a close British friend who said that they do not give preventative colonoscopies in Britain. She said you must be ill to have one. To me that is outrageous. Where is the prevention?
> 
> There you go. That is one good reason to stay away from Obamacare. I am saying it again: We will die earlier with Obama and his Obamacare. God help us.


Because they don't give preventive colonoscopies in GB?
ROFLMAO! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
Ok, Henny Penny, whatever! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Here is a good example of national health care. I just received an email from a close British friend who said that they do not give preventative colonoscopies in Britain. She said you must be ill to have one. To me that is outrageous. Where is the prevention?
> 
> There you go. That is one good reason to stay away from Obamacare. I am saying it again: We will die earlier with Obama and his Obamacare. God help us.


That is not true Lukelucy. My friend's Mom died from colon cancer and my friend and her sister get colonoscopies as a preventative measure from National Health as colon cancer often runs in families. They also receive other preventative screenings. Why all the fear mongering on the right? What are you so afraid of?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> That is not true Lukelucy. My friend's Mom died from colon cancer and my friend and her sister get colonoscopies as a preventative measure from National Health as colon cancer often runs in families. They also receive other preventative screenings. Why all the fear mongering on the right? What are you so afraid of?


Why am I told just now, from Britain, that it does not happen there? This comes from an attorney - well educated...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Because they don't give preventive colonoscopies in GB?
> ROFLMAO! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Ok, Henny Penny, whatever! :XD: :XD: :XD:


I think if you want to believe the sky is falling no matter what iis said Henny Penny will keep running around like a chicken with her head cutoff. I suppose my comment was to violent and I will be accused of being mean and cruel. I'm only kidding lukelucy I won't cut off your head or anyone else's. I am against violence.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good try, LLL. Refer to your own post about Joe Biden.


You jumped to the conclusion that I was referring to Joe Biden's comment again. tsk tsk


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

LL, our ACA has nothing to do with Great Britain. Are you palnning to live over there? Because if you are then your fear might be justified. But our plan differs from theirs. I thought you knew that. ACA is not global coverage.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BAZINGA for now!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Another email arrived. She said that the British health care system is very " financially over-stretched" and cannot afford preventative health services. That is what she said. 

Now, the same thing will happen here as well with Obamacare. It is just a matter of time. When are people going to WAKE UP.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Why am I told just now, from Britain, that it does not happen there? This comes from an attorney - well educated...


lukelucy these people have been family friends since WWII and they are very well educated people and my husband and I were able to visit this lady in hospital a few days before she passed away. Her cancer had spread quickly and they were not able to save her. Both her daughters have colonoscopies annually because of their mother having it and because of how rapidly it spread. I have no reason to lie about this. Since it runs in families they have this preventative care. Perhaps it is offered to them because it tends to run in families. I know they and their kids and grand kids have also had other types of preventative care. That may be the reason they get it. Also, the hospitals there still have wards and women have midwives deliver their babies unless it is a high risk pregnancy and a doctor takes over. Lots of other things are done there that save money but people still get cared for. We are so spoiled in this country and they are not. We could cut back on a lot in this country but most of us feel like a hospital is a hotel rather than a place to get good medical care. My main concern is getting my medical needs met and I don't need all the whistles and bells attached that we have today. Also, ACA is not patterned after Britain's National Health. I know I will be paying less than I pay now and I will still have access to all my doctors so I am willing to see where this goes. If it doesn't deliver it will be changed. Don't be afraid. You will be taken care of.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> lukelucy these people have been family friends since WWII and they are very well educated people and my husband and I were able to visit this lady in hospital a few days before she passed away. Her cancer had spread quickly and they were not able to save her. Both her daughters have colonoscopies annually because of their mother having it and by how rapidly it spread. I have no reason to lie about this. Since it runs in families they have this preventative care. Perhaps it is offered to them because it tends to run in families. I know they and their kids and grand kids have also had other types of preventative care. That may be the reason they get it. Also, the hospitals there still have wards and women have midwives deliver their babies unless it is a high risk pregnancy and a doctor takes over. We are so spoiled in this country and they are not. We could cut back on a lot in this country but most of us feel like a hospital is a hotel rather than a place to get good medical care. My main concern is getting my medical needs met and I don't need all the whistles and bells attached that we have today. Also, ACA is not patterned after Britain's National Health. I know I will be paying less than I pay now and I will still have access to all my doctors so I am willing to see where this goes. If it doesn't deliver it will be changed. Don't be afraid. You will be taken care of.


Thank you, Cheeky. However, things are going to get tighter here. Also, I do not believe that things will be changed as easily as you say. We will be denied coverage. Maybe your friends pay out of pocket because they are at risk. Another British friend says he pays out of pocket all the time. Under the table he says for better service.

I do not want Obamacare. It is not going to work. It is too bad that people are trusting and taking this all blindly. Blindly is not a good thing. I feel like a pig going to slaughter.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Another email arrived. She said that the British health care system is very " financially over-stretched" and cannot afford preventative health services. That is what she said.
> 
> Now, the same thing will happen here as well with Obamacare. It is just a matter of time. When are people going to WAKE UP.


I really think that we have to try it before we make such negative comments. And if you already have your coverage, you can keep it. Clinics and doctors and hospitals have been preparing for changes in healthcare delivery models before Obamacare was ever hatched. The current healthcare system is broken and most people in the healthcare field recognize that it can't go on the way it is. Too many citizens are not covered and costs are too high for many more.
Something had to change.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Cheeky. However, things are going to get tighter here. Also, I do not believe that things will be changed as easily as you say. We will be denied coverage. Maybe your friends pay out of pocket because they are at risk. Another British friend says he pays out of pocket all the time. Under the table he says for better service.
> 
> I do not want Obamacare. It is not going to work. It is too bad that people are trusting and taking this all blindly. Blindly is not a good thing. I feel like a pig going to slaughter.


Lukelucy what coverage do you think you will lose? Why would you be denied coverage? My friends do not pay out of pocket for their care. People can go to private care doctors if they wish. I don't think your friend is being very honest by paying the doctor under the table to get better service. Why doesn't he just go to a private practice and pay the doctor there? How long do you think a doctor could get paid under the table before he is caught? Your friend and the doctor are committing a crime by doing that. Do you think that is how business should be done? I don't think so. I just don't like to see you get all worked up about something for nothing. That's not good for anyone to do.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I really think that we have to try it before we make such negative comments. And if you already have your coverage, you can keep it. Clinics and doctors and hospitals have been preparing for changes in healthcare delivery models before Obamacare was ever hatched. The current healthcare system is broken and most people in the healthcare field recognize that it can't go on the way it is. Too many citizens are not covered and costs are too high for many more.
> Something had to change.


How true, Andrea. My BIL has no plans to quit practicing and is a supporter of ACA. We have a bad system now and this is a change that is long overdue. It will have growing pains like any other major undertakings in a country this large. The government got Social Security, VA, Medicare all up and running and look how much those programs have improved millions of people's lives. We have lagged so far behind when it comes to healthcare catering to the whims of insurance companies and pharma sucking up ungodly profits it's about time "we the people" come first and are taken care of.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> How true, Andrea. My BIL has no plans to quit practicing and is a supporter of ACA. We have a bad system now and this is a change that is long overdue. It will have growing pains like any other major undertakings in a country this large. The government got Social Security, VA, Medicare all up and running and look how much those programs have improved millions of people's lives. We have lagged so far behind when it comes to healthcare catering to the whims of insurance companies and pharma sucking up ungodly profits it's about time "we the people" come first and are taken care of.


I can't understand why people are so scared, thinking their coverage is going to be so much worse.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Lukelucy what coverage do you think you will lose? Why would you be denied coverage? My friends do not pay out of pocket for their care. People can go to private care doctors if they wish. I don't think your friend is being very honest by paying the doctor under the table to get better service. Why doesn't he just go to a private practice and pay the doctor there? How long do you think a doctor could get paid under the table before he is caught? Your friend and the doctor are committing a crime by doing that. Do you think that is how business should be done? I don't think so. I just don't like to see you get all worked up about something for nothing. That's not good for anyone to do.


Cheeky,
Again, thank you. You are very thoughtful. No, I do not like the idea of paying under the table. This person lives in a wealthy (very wealthy) part of London. He says he gets better health services than say, for example, East London, where life is not so easy there.

I do not have the answer. But, I do not trust this one bit. Plus, my doctor told me that his patients are being denied services (tests for example). So, it sounds the same to me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I can't understand why people are so scared, thinking their coverage is going to be so much worse.


Alcameron,
This country cannot support everyone and their health. Cannot happen. We are all going to suffer. I do not trust Obama and keeping his plan secret and saying wait till it goes through to find out. Give me a break. Don't trust him at all.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Cheeky,
> Again, thank you. You are very thoughtful. No, I do not like the idea of paying under the table. This person lives in a wealthy (very wealthy) part of London. He says he gets better health services than say, for example, East London, where life is not so easy there.
> 
> I do not have the answer. But, I do not trust this one bit. Plus, my doctor told me that his patients are being denied services (tests for example). So, it sounds the same to me.


I am sorry to hear that lukelucy and I sincerely hope you will get all the care you need. I don't want you or anyone else to have that happen to them. Please let me know if you have trouble down the road and I will try to help you in any way I can. We are all in this together.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I am sorry to hear that lukelucy and I sincerely hope you will get all the care you need. I don't want you or anyone else to have that happen to them. Please let me know if you have trouble down the road and I will try to help you in any way I can. We are all in this together.


Cheeky,

I think you are one of the nicest of people here on the site. Thank you for your words. I will tell you. And help you if I can. Just ask. OK?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So did Freedom accept or decline your invitation?
> 
> On second thought, I'll ask Freedom Fries.
> 
> FF how about it? Did you accept or decline to join the ladies of the Left on their trip to MN?


KPG
NPYB


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sounds like a threat to me, Cheeky! I think I will get an attorney to look over the posts she has made about me and my family and to look over what she says about FF.
> Heck, let's all hire an attorney& countersue the serpent.


Bratty Patty
Count me in.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Personally I think they are nut jobs and took too many drugs and not enough air into their lungs! I would rather spend my money to send every one of them to Hawaii on a one-way, all expenses paid trip to LIVE there, then sit with any one of them on an airplane for more than two minutes.
> 
> But that's just me .... there are probably better ways to spend my money.


knitpresentgifts
what money?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> but, but, Bratty and Cheeky SAID that insurance premiums won't go up all that much AND Medicare would be accepted everywhere and always ... and , and, Huck said it would be great if Medicare was a one-payer system ... and, I think, I really think Alcameron echoed those same thoughts ... and, and .... all those evil insurance companies .... and ..... and .... drugs, they need more drugs ..... but.... they won't be covered?


kitpresebtgifts
could you please have someone give you a check-up?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm not obsessed at all with the trip of the satan brigade. In fact, I'm making sure that every one of your friends know about it, particularly the ones you shunned and refused to invite, so they don't miss out. Your LBGT friends are NOT happy being ignored and not being invited.
> 
> I have no plans of ever traveling within ten inches of you and your buds, but do want all of you to enjoy your get together and get out of our space for eternity together.
> 
> Have a lovely trip dear.


KPG
you almost got it right, almost, we are the SATIN and SILK Brigade. Luxury is our lifstyle.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> with or without shoes? What do you think?


KPG
is that supposed to be funny or clever? F A R from it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I will not reply to your messages. You are beneath me. Ugh.


Lukelucy
wonnnerful, wonnerful, wonnerful.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> They couldn't afford to send you to the corner store. Don't worry about them Lukelucy!


kp
give us a chance and we will send all of you to Hell and back.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Patty I think she is transgender and hasn't completed the change yet. Still has too much testosterone in her body. Or is she going to be a he?


Cheeky
those Testosterone surges are so apparent, aren't they? And when there is no-one to reduce them, frustration is on overload.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> pffffttt.


BrattyPatty
Thank you. What a smile.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: Touche!


KPG
touche' that is.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Cheeky,
> Again, thank you. You are very thoughtful. No, I do not like the idea of paying under the table. This person lives in a wealthy (very wealthy) part of London. He says he gets better health services than say, for example, East London, where life is not so easy there.
> 
> I do not have the answer. But, I do not trust this one bit. Plus, my doctor told me that his patients are being denied services (tests for example). So, it sounds the same to me.


Lukelucy
no necessary services are being denied now nor ever, duplications will be denied, which we have been on overload with. As to some People getting preferential treatment, have not the well-to-do always received that? Life for the lower income groups is always more difficult but at least it will be a little easier and they will have fewer worries. Why do you want to deny them that? How egotistical of you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Alcameron,
> This country cannot support everyone and their health. Cannot happen. We are all going to suffer. I do not trust Obama and keeping his plan secret and saying wait till it goes through to find out. Give me a break. Don't trust him at all.


luklucy
we can't? Tells me what you are lacking, KNOWLEDGE.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> those Testosterone surges are so apparent, aren't they? And when there is no-one to reduce them, frustration is on overload.


again with the male organs....................


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Methinks the KPG doth protest too much.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope, just keeping you and your minions honest. You all say you love and support the LBGT community, so, of course, we can all safely assume Freedom Fries _was invited_ and would be accepted into the fold to join you on your trip.
> 
> I wouldn't want you to say things that you don't really mean nor stand behind. After all, you are not a hypocrite as you've stated.
> 
> My money is well spent on trips I enjoy or perhaps at the MOA or on anything I prefer. Jealously is not in my vocabulary for any subject or desire. I don't miss anything nor do you say much of anything.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My goodness. Sounds quite rough. We only have median strips in the middle of the road....and nicely landscaped ones at that.



lovethelake said:


> Almost as illogical as the steer in the road a few minutes ago. At least he was eating grass so it did not need to be mowed.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Mayo Clinic is in AZ too.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I see you and ewe are two peas in a pod. Glad you have a friend solowey. The Mayo Clinic is the best and if I did need any medical care I would happily go there but I guess you and your friends don't know much about the Mayo Clinic as they have facilities in many other cities as well now and one is in MPLS so I wouldn't even have to leave town. Pretty nice huh? Hope you have such amazing places where you are and with ACA I will still be able to go to Mayo and pay a smaller insurance premium. I would call that a win/win for me. Wouldn't you?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't see you and Freedom Fries together at all.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Freedom Fries and me are as well!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A serpent is always a serpent.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I bet the fact that they aren't allowed to accept Medicare and Medicaid patients is what makes it possible for them to cut costs so amazingly. I think you're talking to a fair number of senior citizens here (I apologize if that's incorrect...) who at least have Medicare and a supplementary Part B program. Now that us babyboomers are retiring, there'll be more of us using Medicare. When you find a hospital that has cut it's costs as much as the Surgery Center of OK and accepts Medicare and Medicaid patients, you'll really have something worth saying.


soloweygirl said:


> The Surgery Center of Oklahoma, in OKC has been posting their prices online for the last 4 years. The facility is run by Drs. Keith Smith and Steven Lantier who promise their patients "price transparency". They discovered "healthcare really doesn't cost that much. What people are being charged is another matter all together." They first thought they would be 1/2 the price of hospitals. They then found it to be less than half, more in the range of 1/6 to 1/8th of what hospitals charge.
> 
> This trend is catching on with a handful of other Oklahoma medical facilities joining in with price transparency.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> How about using it for a lobotomy? It would make you so much more likeable.
> Why are you so obsessed with our trip, KPG? You haven't stopped writing about it since we mentioned it.


That's my question too, Patty. Why would she care if she had friends and disposable cash? Why brag about the husband? Why TRY to cause trouble among friends? Makes you wonder how to fill in the blanks.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

It might not be possible to take a serpent to court. Not a high enough life form.


BrattyPatty said:


> Sounds like a threat to me, Cheeky! I think I will get an attorney to look over the posts she has made about me and my family and to look over what she says about FF.
> Heck, let's all hire an attorney& countersue the serpent.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, you'd have a ball!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sounds like a threat to me, Cheeky! I think I will get an attorney to look over the posts she has made about me and my family and to look over what she says about FF.
> Heck, let's all hire an attorney& countersue the serpent.


Bratty who is suing you? You can only counter after first you are sued. Nevermind, TFI.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What is with them and all the innuendos about men's genitals? I was just talking about Obama. My dad says he is so skinny that he looks like a preying mantas, which looks like a stick. good grief


No kidding, they love talking about women's as well. Sexual perverts I guess.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> We are very aware of you, serpent.


I am not a serpent but suggest you become aware of the serpent who stole your soul.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Here is a good example of national health care. I just received an email from a close British friend who said that they do not give preventative colonoscopies in Britain. She said you must be ill to have one. To me that is outrageous. Where is the prevention?
> 
> There you go. That is one good reason to stay away from Obamacare. I am saying it again: We will die earlier with Obama and his Obamacare. God help us.


He is the only one who can. Yet, we can put people in positions of authority with our votes who will follow God's examples, who are people of Faith and character.

Unfortunately, the is nearly a majority of low-info, low-intelligence voters today who couldn't name who the President is presently, nevermind make an informed decision of who to vote for in any election.

Pray, my friend, pray.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> again with the male organs....................


LTL,

It is ALL in THEIR heads. They have a big problem.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> NPYB


Are you Freedom Fries? I did not know that!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> what money?


Mine - all of it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> My goodness. Sounds quite rough. We only have median strips in the middle of the road....and nicely landscaped ones at that.


damemary
sounds very rough. Nice to visit but not to live near. We too have beautiful landscaping in the middle of our Roads. Nothing wrong with country roads as long as the news can travel on it to the folks living there. It however sounds like that has not been the case for some time. Need to change that, all people should be informed equally.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I can't understand why people are so scared, thinking their coverage is going to be so much worse.


Scare tactics, pure & simple.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> kp
> give us a chance and we will send all of you to Hell and back.


Well, I _do_ prefer round-trips. Thanks for the offer, I'll think upon it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> touche' that is.


Crétin it's touché

Since when does proper spelling matter to you?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck, why would anyone say that this country cannot afford health care for all when so many countries in the world do exactly that? We pay more and receive less due to waste and corruption.



Huckleberry said:


> luklucy
> we can't? Tells me what you are lacking, KNOWLEDGE.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Scare tactics, pure & simple.


ignorance and denial, pure & simple


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, I do prefer round-trips. Thanks for the offer, I think upon it.


KPG
I wrote: "....to Hell and back", didn't I? Intelligent people call that a round trip. The constant problem with you and others here is that you never are able to understand what is written. 
Go help theyarnlady, she is having the same problem. Perhaps the two of you together can figure out something


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> I wrote: "....to Hell and back", didn't I? Intelligent people call that a round trip. The constant problem with you and others here is that you never are able to understand what is written.
> Go help theyarnlady, she is having the same problem.


Idiot, that is exactly what I thanked you for, a *round-trip offer.
*

Which part of what _you_ said don't you understand? :XD: :-D  :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Huck, why would anyone say that this country cannot afford health care for all when so many countries in the world do exactly that? We pay more and receive less due to waste and corruption.


daamemary
we not only pay more, we pay MUCH, MUCH more and get less in return.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Idiot, that is exactly what I thanked you for, a *round-trip offer.
> *
> 
> Which part of what _you_ said don't you understand? :XD: :-D  :XD:


KPg
you are verifiably nuts, but why on Earth do you want to underline it again and again? Trying to go beyond nuts? Poor thing you.
By the way do you get screamed at a lot (would not surprise me) that you keep screaming at us? Keep it down, we hear your nonsense loud and clear. Go read a pleasant book, the one you keep open is making you so angry.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPg
> you are verifiably nuts, but *why on Earth do you want to underline it* again and again? Trying to go beyond nuts? Poor thing you.
> By the way do you get screamed at a lot (would not surprise me) that you keep screaming at us? Keep it down, we hear your nonsense loud and clear. Go read a pleasant book, the one you keep open is making you so angry.


I can't stand it! :XD:   :-D :XD:  :-D   :XD:  Hilarious.

Which part of what *you* said don't you understand?  :XD: :-D  :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> That's my question too, Patty. Why would she care if she had friends and disposable cash? Why brag about the husband? Why TRY to cause trouble among friends? Makes you wonder how to fill in the blanks.


damemary
bragging about her husband is all she has. He is always out playing, drums that is. Needs a release from the stress at home.
He had enough of that while serving our Country loyally, he deserves some peace and quiet now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Idiot, that is exactly what I thanked you for, a *round-trip offer.
> *
> 
> Which part of what _you_ said don't you understand? :XD: :-D  :XD:


KPG,

This shows that you are superior. Thank you for your brain power - which she lacks.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I can't stand it! :XD:   :-D :XD:  :-D   :XD:  Hilarious.
> 
> Which part of what *you* said don't you understand?  :XD: :-D  :XD:


KPG
quit stomping your foot little Brat. Are you trying to talk over me? Your stupidity is out there no matter how loudly you try to erase it. Think before you leap; told you that so many times. Quit screaming and start reading and have someone help you understand what you are reading. Time to grow up.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> This shows that you are superior. Thank you for your brain power - which she lacks.


Lukelucy
now don't you turn stupid too. She can do that all by herself.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Alcameron,
> This country cannot support everyone and their health. Cannot happen. We are all going to suffer. I do not trust Obama and keeping his plan secret and saying wait till it goes through to find out. Give me a break. Don't trust him at all.


We have to do something for everyone because everyone deserves access to a doctor. We can't let people suffer. We're a rich country and far behind many others in healthcare. You don't need to trust Obama to see that this CAN work without harming people. I've said this before. I have served on a few different task forces at clinics in the past two years. They are gearing up to be prepared for giving people the best possible care. They are aware that the system can't go on in its present form. 
Your friend insists that we stay away from this thread. I don't feel that I'm hurting anyone by voicing an opinion from time to time.
Also, I posted a picture and recipe for my chocolate banana bread on the LOLL thread if you're interested.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> quit stomping your foot little Brat. Are you trying to talk over me? Your stupidity is out there no matter how loudly you try to erase it. Think before you leap; told you that so many times. Quit screaming and start reading and have someone help you understand what you are reading. Time to grow up.


Ingried or Huck: shall I double underline it so you can better understand it? :-D

I will not as I don't want to push you over the edge.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Your friend insists that we stay away from this thread. I don't feel that I'm hurting anyone by voicing an opinion from time to time.


Enough with your lies about me Alcameron. I never insisted you or anyone stay away from this thread that LUKELUCY began.

I responded to your leader who asked me (she initiated the request - got it?) if I would stay away from LOLL.

Pretty arrogant ask wouldn't you say? Oh, yes, forgot to mention Cheeky asked in the FF Wearing Denim thread.

Those are the facts - deal with it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Enough with your lies about me Alcameron. I never insisted you or anyone stay away from this thread that LUKELUCY began.
> 
> I responded to your leader who asked me (she initiated the request - got it?) if I would stay away from LOLL.
> 
> ...


You are so terribly confused that I don't know what to say. I know Lukelucy started this thread because I was already on KP at that time. I have had discussions with Lukelucy and others without your interference or permission. I refuse to be bullied by you or taken to task by you. I have made a post here that harms nobody--unlike yours. I don't call anyone an idiot or moron like you do, so you'd best back off.

P.S. I have no leader.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Enough with your lies about me Alcameron. I never insisted you or anyone stay away from this thread that LUKELUCY began.
> 
> I responded to your leader who asked me (she initiated the request - got it?) if I would stay away from LOLL.
> 
> ...


Hey Stupid!
We have no leader. Nor do we need one. What do you think this is? The 3rd rate Air Force Band?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You are so terribly confused that I don't know what to say. I know Lukelucy started this thread because I was already on KP at that time. I have had discussions with Lukelucy and others without your interference or permission. I refuse to be bullied by you or taken to task by you. I have made a post here that harms nobody--unlike yours. I don't call anyone an idiot or moron like you do, so you'd best back off.
> 
> P.S. I have no leader.


She is really starting to blither, al. We have been posting here longer than she has been a member (this time anyway). Some nerve, right?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> sounds very rough. Nice to visit but not to live near. We too have beautiful landscaping in the middle of our Roads. Nothing wrong with country roads as long as the news can travel on it to the folks living there. It however sounds like that has not been the case for some time. Need to change that, all people should be informed equally.


I am being totally honest, I have no idea what your comment means. What does a steer getting out of it's pasture have to getting news and being informed equally? The only thing I can think is that you mixed up median with media


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sorry Jane. You should go back and read your posts. You were being very nasty. I'm guilty of it too but you should own up to your's too especially when you are pointing it out to other people. Clean up your own house first is all I am saying. If you want to be treated nice you need to be nice.


Well, I have been nice to you & others, but then almost the next quote, the nastiness comes out again from you & your friends.

So tell me what happened? I cannot figure most of you out as honey draws more friends than vinegar.

When we give an example, all of you jump in with both feet calling us names then if we defend ourselves, we are the hateful ones!

We all have our troubles one way or the other so KP could be a very enjoyable place to meet new friends & yes, learn from each other! :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> You are so terribly confused that I don't know what to say. I know Lukelucy started this thread because I was already on KP at that time. I have had discussions with Lukelucy and others without your interference or permission. I refuse to be bullied by you or taken to task by you. I have made a post here that harms nobody--unlike yours. I don't call anyone an idiot or moron like you do, so you'd best back off.
> 
> P.S. I have no leader.


I refuse to be bullied by you or anyone. I also refuse to allow you to continue to defame me and my Christian beliefs and tolerate and accept your lies that YOU post about me. You'd best back off of your lies about me.

I've posted your words below said to me, the so-called words of yours that 'do not harm.' You're probably correct, you've never called me an idiot or moron - you choose worse vulgar insults instead.

I gathered these, your hateful quotes TO ME, in less than 2 minutes. Shall I continue to post your lies and hate? Perhaps you'd prefer I forward to a shrink or Priest instead to help admit your behavior 'of doing no harm' so you can ask forgiveness and better yourself.

To quote your words to me, "What kind of Christian wo/man are you?" 

"You are encouraged to show that you can follow a few of the Bible quotes you love to use to chastise other people."

"You're losing it. Give it a rest. Leave people alone. You're a little nuisance wasting everyone's time ..."

"She's classless, and second she doesn't even know the difference between a "g" and a "q" as in "quilty" or innocent."

"Oh, please. You are no Christian carrying on the way you do. Such a hypocrite!!"

"You as a tea bagger, neocon, or whatever you are know how adept the republicans are at delay tactics."

"Look who's talking. Number one trash-talker herself."

"Fear mongering, paranoia, and lies. It's what this person does best."

"It's all talk to make her look good. Hollow Bible quotes from these people. They don't act like any Christians I want to know. It's the same thing over and over. Behavior and beliefs are rationalized to "fit" the Christian way of life. It's all fake."

"You are foolish to believe it doesn't happen, despite the ruling of the partisan Supreme Court. I can't tell if you're blinded by bigotry or just plain ill-informed."


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I refuse to be bullied by you or anyone. I also refuse to allow you to continue to defame me and my Christian beliefs and tolerate and accept your lies that YOU post about me. You'd best back off of your lies about me.
> 
> To quote your words to me, "What kind of Christian wo/man are you?" "You are encouraged to show that you can follow a few of the Bible quotes you love to use to chastise other people."


Maybe you should stop the bullying yourself! You heard her. You best back off! :XD: :XD:
I think she's going to tell her mommy on you!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I refuse to be bullied by you or anyone. I also refuse to allow you to continue to defame me and my Christian beliefs and tolerate and accept your lies that YOU post about me. You'd best back off of your lies about me.
> 
> To quote your words to me, "What kind of Christian wo/man are you?"
> 
> ...


 al, you have a lot to contribute to this thread. I can't understand why she thinks this thread belongs to 1 person. Is this not a public forum? 
Last time I looked it was.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> No, al, you are not a niusance. You have a lot to contribute to this thread. I can't understand why she thinks this thread belongs to 1 person. Is this not a public forum?
> Last time I looked it was.


BrattyPatty and friends,
We had a great Lunch. Went straight to the Bicycle to work off some of the Calories. That place makes the best Omelette, dripping with Butter and all fresh ingredients and then of course we had to top it of with Dessert, a French Pastry to kill for. I was going to make an upside down Cake for tomorrow but instead brought home an Orange/Lemon Torte with Raspberries. Will get up early to do at least an other half hour on the Bike to make room for the sins to come.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Zimmerman verdict in.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty and friends,
> We had a great Lunch. Went straight to the Bicycle to work off some of the Calories. That place makes the best Omelette, dripping with Butter and all fresh ingredients and then of course we had to top it of with Dessert, a French Pastry to kill for. I was going to make an upside down Cake for tomorrow but instead brought home an Orange/Lemon Torte with Raspberries. Will get up early to do at least an other half hour on the Bike to make room for the sins to come.


That sounds really good, Huck. The torte sounds heavenly.
Orange, lemon and raspberry is dilectable! I myself had a chicken cearsar salad and iced tea. Dessert is later. Tira mi su.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hey Stupid!
> We have no leader. Nor do we need one. What do you think this is? The 3rd rate Air Force Band?


I know, the USA hasn't had a leader for more then nearly five years and counting. We desperately need a leader of morals, ethics, smarts and Christian principles and actions.

You are a disgustingly vile person to insult any military service member.

They have fought and died for you. You are free to speak anyway you want of our men and women in uniform because of their service.

Some day you'll have to speak to God who created you and died for your salvation. You'll answer to God how you chose to speak of service members and how you chose to speak to all others.

Good Luck, you'll need it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Zimmerman not guilty! Yea, as this trial was a waste of taxpayer money!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know, the USA hasn't had a leader for more then nearly five years and counting. We desperately need a leader of morals, ethics, smarts and Christian principles and actions.
> 
> You are a disgustingly vile person to insult any military service member.
> 
> ...


Sticks and stones, honey.
And so will you have to answer to God. And so will those rapists who wear the uniform, too. Not all in uniform are honorable.
God didn't die for my salvation, His Son did. And to get to the Father you have to go through the Son.
*Don't you dare preach to me.* You have a habit of deciding the future of other's souls. I'd be worried about your own.
Yes, I agree we need a leader with morals. That's why we need to replace Boehner so congress can get to work and stop being obstructed by the Tea Party. If you want a leader that is of a certain religious sect, then the USA is not for you. We are not a theocracy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Zimmerman not guilty! Yea, as this trial was a waste of taxpayer money!


I don't think Trevon Martin's parents feel that way.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

My current insurance could be considered global as it covers me wherever I am on earth. This is important for those of us who travel. And now from you I am finding out that ocare is not global. I have read of that nowhere.


BrattyPatty said:


> LL, our ACA has nothing to do with Great Britain. Are you palnning to live over there? Because if you are then your fear might be justified. But our plan differs from theirs. I thought you knew that. ACA is not global coverage.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> My current insurance could be considered global as it covers me wherever I am on earth. This is important for those of us who travel. And now from you I am finding out that ocare is not global. I have read of that nowhere.


Then, that is a good reason to keep the insurance you already have, RU. If ACA does not cover you outside the US and you travel abroad alot, it's probably the way for you to go.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sticks and stones honey.
> And so will you have to answer to God.And so will those rapists who wear the uniform will, too. Not all in uniform are honorable.
> God didn't die for my salvation, His Son did. And to get to the Father you have to go through the Son.
> Don't you dare preach to me. You have a habit of deciding the future of other's souls. I'd be worried about your own.
> ...


BrattyPatty
Very well said. Thousands of rapes/yr. in the military. So sad that some will tarnish the names of those who serve most honorably. Just like Priests, a few Beasts do damage to all the decent ones. I will always support our Soldiers who put their lives on the line for all of us but despise those among them who are abusers of any sort as A. West was and was fined for. 
Bratty this will be another posting KPG will screw up royally. Watch it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Very well said. Thousands of rapes/yr. in the military. So sad that some will tarnish the names of those who serve most honorably. Just like Priests, a few Beasts do damage to all the decent ones. I will always support our Soldiers who put their lives on the line for all of us but despise those among them who are abusers of any sort as A. West was and was fined for.
> Bratty this will be another posting KPG will screw up royally. Watch it.


Huck, I just don't get this " all in the military" are semi-gods.
Yes, I do care about and appreciate our fighting men & women, but I don't' adore' them. I don't like what I hear about female service members being raped and have it swept under the rug by their officers. 26,000 is a huge number, but I feel that even 1 is too many.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> My current insurance could be considered global as it covers me wherever I am on earth. This is important for those of us who travel. And now from you I am finding out that ocare is not global. I have read of that nowhere.


RU, I was responding that LL need not worry what Great
Britain covers. It is not the same insurance that we have here.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> My current insurance could be considered global as it covers me wherever I am on earth. This is important for those of us who travel. And now from you I am finding out that ocare is not global. I have read of that nowhere.


RUKnitting
I am very interested to find out which Insurance Company makes a global Policy available. I know of international medical coverage, which we have had for years, but a global Policy is news to me. We have been travelling internationally extensively on business and private for MANY years but have never found an all inclusive Policy. Riders to existing Policies yes or totally separate Policies yes but never a basic Policy that covers world-wide. Would love to find one.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Zimmerman not guilty! Yea, as this trial was a waste of taxpayer money!


Janeway
a young life taken for what and you are triumphant? May God have mercy on you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Dear KPG
You can do what you like with the quotes you took time to copy and paste. They're nothing compared to yours, and mine are usually in response to some dirt already posted. I do not defame your Christianity, you do that yourself by your behavior. Try being polite to someone, just once! You can't even acknowledge that I am anything other than a "lib." The word drives you nuts because you have such a perception attached to it in your mind. I have "talked" to many of the "righties" on this forum without rancor and they have responded in kind. I am more than my political beliefs, as we all are, but you can't seem to get beyond it.
Be the constant combatant if you like, but it really gets old.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know, the USA hasn't had a leader for more then nearly five years and counting. We desperately need a leader of morals, ethics, smarts and Christian principles and actions.
> 
> You are a disgustingly vile person to insult any military service member.
> 
> ...


Well, then fine. I'll head out in the morning, but tonight I promise to give a Vet the ride of a lifetime, just for you. I'll even salute when we're done.

Would you like us to call out your name, too?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

20/20 had interesting segment last night. Very similar to Zimmerman/ Martin case. Guilty. Both white. Of course only the jury sees all the evidence.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Well, then fine. I'll head out in the morning, but tonight I promise to give a Vet the ride of a lifetime, just for you. I'll even salute when we're done.
> 
> Would you like us to call out your name, too?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Zimmerman not guilty! Yea, as this trial was a waste of taxpayer money!


I'm so pleased the jurors used the evidence and facts and decided their verdict.

I'm more than happy for Zimmerman. Yet, he'll have a difficult life because of people seeking revenge because they don't believe justice was served.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Health insurance is by state. Check with your insurance advisor to find out what options you have for your state. I was using "global" as stated in the post of someone who brought up the issue. Ours is considered International Health Insurance. We can get it for a specific trip or for an annual policy, whichever is most cost effective depending on our travel plans for the year.


Huckleberry said:


> RUKnitting
> I am very interested to find out which Insurance Company makes a global Policy available. I know of international medical coverage, which we have had for years, but a global Policy is news to me. We have been travelling internationally extensively on business and private for MANY years but have never found an all inclusive Policy. Riders to existing Policies yes or totally separate Policies yes but never a basic Policy that covers world-wide. Would love to find one.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Dear KPG
> You can do what you like with the quotes you took time to copy and paste. They're nothing compared to yours, and mine are usually in response to some dirt already posted. I do not defame your Christianity, you do that yourself by your behavior. Try being polite to someone, just once! You can't even acknowledge that I am anything other than a "lib." The word drives you nuts because you have such a perception attached to it in your mind. I have "talked" to many of the "righties" on this forum without rancor and they have responded in kind. I am more than my political beliefs, as we all are, but you can't seem to get beyond it.
> Be the constant combatant if you like, but it really gets old.


Again I'll summarily quote you. I believe I'm a better person to decide who is nuts. Learn to take responsibility for your actions rather than making excuses for your actions exactly as you told me.

You've lied and deny it and falsely accuse me and excel at calling me names which you also deny. May God Bless you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Well, then fine. I'll head out in the morning, but tonight I promise to give a Vet the ride of a lifetime, just for you. I'll even salute when we're done.
> 
> Would you like us to call out your name, too?


FreedomFries
enjoy to the fullest.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Health insurance is by state. Check with your insurance advisor to find out what options you have for your state. I was using "global" as stated in the post of someone who brought up the issue. Ours is considered International Health Insurance. We can get it for a specific trip or for an annual policy, whichever is most cost effective depending on our travel plans for the year.


RUKnitting
So what has that to do with Obamacare? Absolutely nothing.
Anyone can purchase a Rider or separate Health Insurance for international travel and I would recommend that. That has nothing do to with their basic Insurance now or under Obamacare. A wide variety of international coverage is available to anyone and readily accepted abroad. Been there, done that. You tried to make it sound that your international health insurance would be affected by Obamacare. Not true. Basic Policies never cover internationally. A separate Policy is needed for that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

bazinga


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You have no way of knowing that my insurance will not be affected. You jump to judgement by saying "Not true." You can say "You believe...." just as I can say I believe all health insurance currently in effect will be affected. There is no one who knows how this is going to play out eventually. Anyone who claims to know is naive.


Huckleberry said:


> RUKnitting
> So what has that to do with Obamacare? Absolutely nothing.
> Anyone can purchase a Rider or separate Health Insurance for international travel and I would recommend that. That has nothing do to with their basic Insurance now or under Obamacare. A wide variety of international coverage is available to anyone and readily accepted abroad. Been there, done that. You tried to make it sound that your international health insurance would be affected by Obamacare. Not true. Basic Policies never cover internationally. A separate Policy is needed for that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> 20/20 had interesting segment last night. Very similar to Zimmerman/ Martin case. Guilty. Both white. Of course only the jury sees all the evidence.


damemary
unfortunately the Jury always sees only fractions of the facts. Not just.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> You have no way of knowing that my insurance will not be affected. You jump to judgement by saying "Not true." You can say "You believe...." just as I can say I believe all health insurance currently in effect will be affected. There is no one who knows how this is going to play out eventually. Anyone who claims to know is naive.


RUKnitting
Basic Health Insurance Policies now cover in Country only, Obamacare will cover in Country only. No difference.You made it sound as if your existing basic Policy covers worldwide, it does not. NONE of them do. Your international coverage is a separate Policy and that will be exactly the same after Obamacare. As to your future Health Care, you have the choice of keeping what you have now or go to Obamacare. What is the problem?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> You have no way of knowing that my insurance will not be affected. You jump to judgement by saying "Not true." You can say "You believe...." just as I can say I believe all health insurance currently in effect will be affected. There is no one who knows how this is going to play out eventually. Anyone who claims to know is naive.


RUKnitting
Basic Health Insurance Policies now cover in Country only, Obamacare will cover in Country only. No difference.You made it sound as if your existing basic Policy covers worldwide, it does not. NONE of them do. Your international coverage is a separate Policy and that will be exactly the same after Obamacare. As to your future Health Care, you have the choice of keeping what you have now or go to Obamacare. What is the problem?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Cheeky,
> 
> I think you are one of the nicest of people here on the site. Thank you for your words. I will tell you. And help you if I can. Just ask. OK?


Thank you Lukelucy. I do appreciate that very much.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, I have been nice to you & others, but then almost the next quote, the nastiness comes out again from you & your friends.
> 
> So tell me what happened? I cannot figure most of you out as honey draws more friends than vinegar.
> 
> ...


I agree with you Jane. Honey is much more appealing than vinegar and I think we can get along. It sure can't hurt to try.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You are so terribly confused that I don't know what to say. I know Lukelucy started this thread because I was already on KP at that time. I have had discussions with Lukelucy and others without your interference or permission. I refuse to be bullied by you or taken to task by you. I have made a post here that harms nobody--unlike yours. I don't call anyone an idiot or moron like you do, so you'd best back off.
> 
> P.S. I have no leader.


Thanks for setting TM straight, Andrea. The beast thinks because it wants to rule the world that others carry on like that. Doesn't realize how we all support each other and we have come out with a wonderful blend of talented women with a variety of strengths and weaknesses that produce a united and strong force that can't be broken by anyone. We are all equals but beast doesn't grasp the concept of sharing anything with anybody. It's her/his/it's loss not ours.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks for setting TM straight, Andrea. The beast thinks because it wants to rule the world that others carry on like that. Doesn't realize how we all support each other and we have come out with a wonderful blend of talented women with a variety of strengths and weaknesses that produce a united and strong force that can't be broken by anyone. We are all equals but beast doesn't grasp the concept of sharing anything with anybody. It's her/his/it's loss not ours.[/quote
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> She is of no consequence to us, or at least to me. I'm tired of her/him sticking her nose in everywhere just to cause trouble. I'm done with her/him.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks for setting TM straight, Andrea. The beast thinks because it wants to rule the world that others carry on like that. Doesn't realize how we all support each other and we have come out with a wonderful blend of talented women with a variety of strengths and weaknesses that produce a united and strong force that can't be broken by anyone. We are all equals but beast doesn't grasp the concept of sharing anything with anybody. It's her/his/it's loss not ours.


Cheeky Blighter
Some people just never find Peace anywhere. What a horrible existence. Just think what it must be like to never find pleasure in anything, not to be liked by anyone, at best tolerated and never to have shared any kindness. I think I would rather be dead.
I feel so fortunate to have found so many women here with whom I have a lot in common. Just wonder what we discover when we are getting to meet in person.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> Some people just never find Peace anywhere. What a horrible existence. Just think what it must be like to never find pleasure in anything, not to be liked by anyone, at best tolerated and never to have shared any kindness. I think I would rather be dead.
> I feel so fortunate to have found so many women here with whom I have a lot in common. Just wonder what we discover when we are getting to meet in person.


We're going to rock, that's what!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> We're going to rock, that's what!


You got that right! ;-)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Well, then fine. I'll head out in the morning, but tonight I promise to give a Vet the ride of a lifetime, just for you. I'll even salute when we're done.
> 
> Would you like us to call out your name, too?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> RUKnitting
> I am very interested to find out which Insurance Company makes a global Policy available. I know of international medical coverage, which we have had for years, but a global Policy is news to me. We have been travelling internationally extensively on business and private for MANY years but have never found an all inclusive Policy. Riders to existing Policies yes or totally separate Policies yes but never a basic Policy that covers world-wide. Would love to find one.


Huck,
LL was upset because Great Britain doesn't cover preventive colonoscopies. I brought up the word "global" meaning that the ACA has nothing to do with any other countries and what they cover. RU can't seem to understand that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Huck,
> LL was upset because Great Britain doesn't cover preventive colonoscopies. I brought up the word "global" meaning that the ACA has nothing to do with any other countries and what they cover. RU can't seem to understand that.


BrattyPatty
I am not surprised. Some places the fog never lifts.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Well, then fine. I'll head out in the morning, but tonight I promise to give a Vet the ride of a lifetime, just for you. I'll even salute when we're done.
> 
> Would you like us to call out your name, too?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry wrote:
damemary
sounds very rough. Nice to visit but not to live near. We too have beautiful landscaping in the middle of our Roads. Nothing wrong with country roads as long as the news can travel on it to the folks living there. It however sounds like that has not been the case for some time. Need to change that, all people should be informed equally.


I am being totally honest, I have no idea what your comment means. What does a steer getting out of it's pasture have to getting news and being informed equally? The only thing I can think is that you mixed up median with media


I am still trying to figure out what you meant. Honestly if you misread a word, it happens. But what does a steer in the road have to do with the 'Information Highway'?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And through their own personal filters. That is supposed to work in the interest of justice.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> unfortunately the Jury always sees only fractions of the facts. Not just.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks for setting TM straight, Andrea. The beast thinks because it wants to rule the world that others carry on like that. Doesn't realize how we all support each other and we have come out with a wonderful blend of talented women with a variety of strengths and weaknesses that produce a united and strong force that can't be broken by anyone. We are all equals but beast doesn't grasp the concept of sharing anything with anybody. It's her/his/it's loss not ours.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I'm so grateful to know people with such a strong moral compass...compassion.....and a loving heart. We have no leader, other than our convictions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> Some people just never find Peace anywhere. What a horrible existence. Just think what it must be like to never find pleasure in anything, not to be liked by anyone, at best tolerated and never to have shared any kindness. I think I would rather be dead.
> I feel so fortunate to have found so many women here with whom I have a lot in common. Just wonder what we discover when we are getting to meet in person.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear love, it is figurative speech, not literal. Difficult to understand sometimes. No worries.



lovethelake said:


> Huckleberry wrote:
> damemary
> sounds very rough. Nice to visit but not to live near. We too have beautiful landscaping in the middle of our Roads. Nothing wrong with country roads as long as the news can travel on it to the folks living there. It however sounds like that has not been the case for some time. Need to change that, all people should be informed equally.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm so pleased the jurors used the evidence and facts and decided their verdict.
> 
> I'm more than happy for Zimmerman. Yet, he'll have a difficult life because of people seeking revenge because they don't believe justice was served.


Yes, very true as I'm not happy a life was lost, but there is such a double standard when it comes to the blacks!

In our city, a 30 year old single woman with 2 children under 6 years old was murdered by 3 young blacks all under the age of 20, killed her for her tip money from a local restaurant! Where was the black protest for this young white woman? None!

I'm saying when another race kills a black even in self defense, the blacks takes to the streets in protest demanding their so called justice! In one city, the blacks destroyed a police car over this not guilty verdict--how is this justice?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks for setting TM straight, Andrea. The beast thinks because it wants to rule the world that others carry on like that. Doesn't realize how we all support each other and we have come out with a wonderful blend of talented women with a variety of strengths and weaknesses that produce a united and strong force that can't be broken by anyone. We are all equals but beast doesn't grasp the concept of sharing anything with anybody. It's her/his/it's loss not ours.


Cheeky Blighter, Andrea doesn't listen to Satan.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks for setting TM straight, Andrea. The beast thinks because it wants to rule the world that others carry on like that. Doesn't realize how we all support each other and we have come out with a wonderful blend of talented women with a variety of strengths and weaknesses that produce a united and strong force that can't be broken by anyone. We are all equals but beast doesn't grasp the concept of sharing anything with anybody. It's her/his/it's loss not ours.


Cheeky, see what I mean, you are calling KGP a beast which is again name calling! If you don't like what KGP posts, then disagree with that & leave out the name calling! These comments are getting you nowhere!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, very true as I'm not happy a life was lost, but there is such a double standard when it comes to the blacks!
> 
> In our city, a 30 year old single woman with 2 children under 6 years old was murdered by 3 young blacks all under the age of 20, killed her for her tip money from a local restaurant! Where was the black protest for this young white woman? None!
> 
> I'm saying when another race kills a black even in self defense, the blacks takes to the streets in protest demanding their so called justice! In one city, the blacks destroyed a police car over this not guilty verdict--how is this justice?


There is black-on-black murder in Chicago so much so that a person die (generally under 25) every single day. Why does not the Media cover those trials?

The Media only covered the Zimmermann trial so the issue of race, which had nothing to do with the case, could be brought up.

Meanwhile, the blacks in Chicago receive no assistance, support or guidance from the very people who inserted race into the Zimmermann trial.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Cheeky, see what I mean, you are calling KGP a beast which is again name calling! If you don't like what KGP posts, then disagree with that & leave out the name calling! These comments are getting you nowhere!


Thanks Janeway. Cheeky Blighter is simply the Devil in disguise.

BTW: her comments _are_ getting her somewhere!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

What do you expect KPG from a group that will gang up and destroy you when you spell potato incorrectly, but has no idea what the difference is between a median and media?

How do you landscape an information highway?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm so pleased the jurors used the evidence and facts and decided their verdict.
> 
> I'm more than happy for Zimmerman. Yet, he'll have a difficult life because of people seeking revenge because they don't believe justice was served.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Me too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> You have no way of knowing that my insurance will not be affected. You jump to judgement by saying "Not true." You can say "You believe...." just as I can say I believe all health insurance currently in effect will be affected. There is no one who knows how this is going to play out eventually. Anyone who claims to know is naive.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Exactly. All health insurance will be affected. We are all going to suffer now for a few.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Jane, I know you are a good person. But examine what you are saying. These attitudes affect the ability to assess a situation rationally. Not all blacks are thieves. Not all whites are hard-working. I'm not saying you are wrong. I'm just saying to find a way to open your mind to all possibilities. Please think about it.



Janeway said:


> Yes, very true as I'm not happy a life was lost, but there is such a double standard when it comes to the blacks!
> 
> In our city, a 30 year old single woman with 2 children under 6 years old was murdered by 3 young blacks all under the age of 20, killed her for her tip money from a local restaurant! Where was the black protest for this young white woman? None!
> 
> I'm saying when another race kills a black even in self defense, the blacks takes to the streets in protest demanding their so called justice! In one city, the blacks destroyed a police car over this not guilty verdict--how is this justice?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What do you expect KPG from a group that will gang up and destroy you when you spell potato incorrectly, but has no idea what the difference is between a median and media?
> 
> How do you landscape an information highway?


lovethelake
why do you lack understanding expressions? You may want to get into reading books to become familiar with them. Who spoke about "landscaping an...................... Holy smoke. Sorry, an other expression.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> why do you lack understanding expressions? You may want to get into reading books to become familiar with them. Who spoke about "landscaping an...................... Holy smoke. Sorry, an other expression.


Read this

Huckleberry wrote:
damemary
sounds very rough. Nice to visit but not to live near. We too have beautiful landscaping in the middle of our Roads. Nothing wrong with country roads as long as the news can travel on it to the folks living there. It however sounds like that has not been the case for some time. Need to change that, all people should be informed equally.

I am being totally honest, I have no idea what your comment means. What does a steer getting out of it's pasture have to getting news and being informed equally? The only thing I can think is that you mixed up median with media


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary
now we know, Newpaper delivery stopped long ago therefore the lack of current information. I know, I know, youtube is there but we know about the rascals who post there.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> now we know, Newpaper delivery stopped long ago therefore the lack of current information. I know, I know, youtube is there but we know about the rascals who post there.


Nope 3 a day. Sorry the Left Coast is so behind the times


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Nope 3 a day. Sorry the Left Coast is so behind the times


lovethelake
sorry, we still get every "Times" there is on time plus all the other essential Newsprints.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What do you expect KPG from a group that will gang up and destroy you when you spell potato incorrectly, but has no idea what the difference is between a median and media?
> 
> How do you landscape an information highway?


Frankly, I don't expect anything from anyone so I'm never disappointed.

As far as those on the Left from me on this thread, they don't understand anything never mind explain their thoughts well or at all.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


damemary
all thumbs up for your Avatar. My favorite color Roses. I cannot live without fresh flowers around me. Trader Joes and Aldi are my source for them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Both Medicare and Medicaid have their own fee schedules. Certain services are also subject to a MPPR which is a multiple procedure payment reduction. Bottom line is neither pay much and were a provider to accept only those types of patients their doors would not stay open for very long. Also, the staff needed to fill out all the federally required forms and keep abreast of the federal dictates is tremendous. I don't fault The Surgery Center for not accepting either one of them.


I'm glad to see that these centers are posting their costs and opening health care costs up to competition. This is something that wasn't addressed in Obamacare. This can really have an impact on healthcare.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> No that is you that is down in the gutter looking at men's private parts. Ugh is right, your behavior is disgusting. You are lowdown and a perv. So disrespectful.


What is wrong with looking at men's crotches or their butts? Why can't women "undress" men with our eyes? Is this only a thing for men? Men "undress" women all the time, they always look at their breasts, butts, legs and even crotches. Why is that OK and not for women? You have quite the double standard going on.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hey Stupid!
> We have no leader. Nor do we need one. What do you think this is? The 3rd rate Air Force Band?


Of course you do. You just can't decide who it is at any given time. Look at all your (collective) posts the way you try to divide and conquer. One of you decides to go after a person on the right and you all go after that person. You display this behavior constantly and only reinforce the fact that you all want to be the leader, yet no one has yet to lead. No wonder you all are so confused.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> What is wrong with looking at men's crotches or their butts? Why can't women "undress" men with our eyes? Is this only a thing for men? Men "undress" women all the time, they always look at their breasts, butts, legs and even crotches. Why is that OK and not for women? You have quite the double standard going on.


soloweygirl
boy have you gone crotchety. Sounds like an insatiable desire for certain regions of the body. Interesting. Enjoy.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Well, then fine. I'll head out in the morning, but tonight I promise to give a Vet the ride of a lifetime, just for you. I'll even salute when we're done.
> 
> Would you like us to call out your name, too?


 Now who is being just plain disgusting?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I am having trouble finding the chocolate banana bread recipe. Does anyone know where I can find it?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm so pleased the jurors used the evidence and facts and decided their verdict.
> 
> I'm more than happy for Zimmerman. Yet, he'll have a difficult life because of people seeking revenge because they don't believe justice was served.


There wasn't enough evidence for the police to arrest Zimmerman. The 1st prosecutor appointed to the case refused to take it because of the lack of evidence. The police chief was fired because he would not arrest Zimmerman, due to lack of evidence.

This case should never have gone to trial. I, too, am glad that the jury went with the facts or lack of facts, to give the not guilty verdict.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Exactly. All health insurance will be affected. We are all going to suffer now for a few.


The greatest flaw with Obamacare is the the fact that it requires the healthy, young person to basically foot the bill for the older and/or non healthy person. The problem Obamacare is having is that these healthy young people do not want to sign up. aWithout this core, the plan will rapidly start to unravel.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Jane, I know you are a good person. But examine what you are saying. These attitudes affect the ability to assess a situation rationally. Not all blacks are thieves. Not all whites are hard-working. I'm not saying you are wrong. I'm just saying to find a way to open your mind to all possibilities. Please think about it.


Yes, I am a good person, but what I said had nothing to do with what you said. I do not think all blacks are thieves nor all whites are hard working as all races have bad people.

What I am saying is where were the blacks when that young woman was murdered for her tips? Had it been a young black woman killed by three young whites, all hell would have broken out in the streets!

Think about it!

The murder of that young mother barely made the news!

I'm sorry that Travon was killed, but he was not the nice person the news played him to be as he was not in school as he had been kicked out for smoking pot. I had a picture of him that the news did not show. The news showed him as a 14 year old boy. I do feel for Travon's parents as they lost a son.

Thank you for at least being nice as we should discuss our different opinions in a nice way.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am having trouble finding the chocolate banana bread recipe. Does anyone know where I can find it?


Lukelucy, it is on page 76 of L.O.L.L under Alcameron' name.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Now who is being just plain disgusting?


soloweygirl
and you crotchety Pot?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The greatest flaw with Obamacare is the the fact that it requires the healthy, young person to basically foot the bill for the older and/or non healthy person. The problem Obamacare is having is that these healthy young people do not want to sign up. aWithout this core, the plan will rapidly start to unravel.


soloweygirl
Really? The young have wanted to sign up forever but could not afford to do so. Now they have the opportunity.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> There wasn't enough evidence for the police to arrest Zimmerman. The 1st prosecutor appointed to the case refused to take it because of the lack of evidence. The police chief was fired because he would not arrest Zimmerman, due to lack of evidence.
> 
> This case should never have gone to trial. I, too, am glad that the jury went with the facts or lack of facts, to give the not guilty verdict.


Well dear Pople, not guilty does not mean innocent. I know, I know, this will be confusing for some but let someone explain it to you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Lukelucy, it is on page 76 of L.O.L.L under Alcameron' name.


Thank you, Janeway. You always pull through.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am having trouble finding the chocolate banana bread recipe. Does anyone know where I can find it?


I posted it on the LOLL site.
Sorry. I posted this before I read all the other posts.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The greatest flaw with Obamacare is the the fact that it requires the healthy, young person to basically foot the bill for the older and/or non healthy person. The problem Obamacare is having is that these healthy young people do not want to sign up. aWithout this core, the plan will rapidly start to unravel.


People who are basically healthy always foot the bill for the "non-healthy" through their premiums. That's how health insurance has always worked. Or you could say you're footing the bill for the day when you become ill or "unhealthy." People are often diagnosed with life-threatening diseases after living their lives in good health. I know from personal experience.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> People who are basically healthy always foot the bill for the "non-healthy" through their premiums. That's how health insurance has always worked. Or you could say you're footing the bill for the day when you become ill or "unhealthy." People are often diagnosed with life-threatening diseases after living their lives in good health. I know from personal experience.


alcameron
no different than Car Insurance. Have been paying for bad drivers all of my life. Never had a claim myself. Lucky. Never have a problem to share Health Insurance. Glad to help out and who knows when I may need it and others pitch in for me.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> no different than Car Insurance. Have been paying for bad drivers all of my life. Never had a claim myself. Lucky. Never have a problem to share Health Insurance. Glad to help out and who knows when I may need it and others pitch in for me.


That's just how insurance works.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What is wrong with looking at men's crotches or their butts? Why can't women "undress" men with our eyes? Is this only a thing for men? Men "undress" women all the time, they always look at their breasts, butts, legs and even crotches. Why is that OK and not for women? You have quite the double standard going on.


You missed the boat solowey. Go back a few pages and read about LL and her comments on the presidents "family jewels"


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cheeky Blighter, Andrea doesn't listen to Satan.


Yes, you are correct, KPG. Maybe you should stop directing your posts to her.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Of course you do. You just can't decide who it is at any given time. Look at all your (collective) posts the way you try to divide and conquer. One of you decides to go after a person on the right and you all go after that person. You display this behavior constantly and only reinforce the fact that you all want to be the leader, yet no one has yet to lead. No wonder you all are so confused.


You are very mislead, solowey. And before you point fingers, read your own posts.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm so pleased the jurors used the evidence and facts and decided their verdict.
> 
> I'm more than happy for Zimmerman. Yet, he'll have a difficult life because of people seeking revenge because they don't believe justice was served.


Justice was not served in this trial. Zimmerman shot and killed a kid. I hope Trevon's family sues Zimmerman in civil court.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Well dear Pople, not guilty does not mean innocent. I know, I know, this will be confusing for some but let someone explain it to you.


Let me me explain something. In the United States of America you are innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Justice was not served in this trial. Zimmerman shot and killed a kid. I hope Trevon's family sues Zimmerman in civil court.


I think justice was served.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I think justice was served.


I figure most conservatives believe as you do. I would be surprised if it were different.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Justice was not served in this trial. Zimmerman shot and killed a kid. I hope Trevon's family sues Zimmerman in civil court.


I hope you are right peacegoddess.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I hope you are right peacegoddess.


There is discussion by the NAACP to help the family sue if they want to sue.

There was a great discussion on KPFA radio this morning on the issues. You can access KPFA on the internet.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Janeway. You always pull through.


Sorry but I don't know how to do the http://www to bring you to it immediately. I have lots to learn. Hope you find it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Justice was not served in this trial. Zimmerman shot and killed a kid. I hope Trevon's family sues Zimmerman in civil court.


peacegoddess
my hope exactly. Why couldn't Zimmermann mind his own business and follow the instructions of the 911 Operator? He stalked a Kid walking home unarmed and no threat to him and killed him.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Let me me explain something. In the United States of America you are innocent until proven guilty.


lovethelake
So? That is a given. However in my posting I said, explanations may be needed, go get them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I figure most conservatives believe as you do. I would be surprised if it were different.


If the court of law found him "not guilty" why continue with any court proceedings? I know, I know, not guilty does not mean innocent, but the jury must have thought he was not guilty.

I don't know if Zimmerman is a US citizen or not, but he may head for Mexico or his country where they cannot sue him!

Trevon was not innocent as the news media portrayed him to be either. I'm glad it is over.

Did you read my note about a young white mother of 2 children under 6 was murdered by 3 black men under the age of 20 all for her cafe tip money that was mentioned briefly in the local news?

Not the same news coverage for her!

I'm saying treat everyone out of the same spoon or the division of people will continue the same.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> If the court of law found him "not guilty" why continue with any court proceedings? I know, I know, not guilty does not mean innocent, but the jury must have thought he was not guilty.
> 
> I don't know if Zimmerman is a US citizen or not, but he may head for Mexico or his country where they cannot sue him!
> 
> ...


Janeway
any murder is horrible. Go after the local news for not airing this case more. I bet you that those thugs get Life, all three of them.
Trayvon innocently walked home and Zimmermann stalked him. Why? Easy, because he has black. Trayvon is dead and Zimmermann is free - that is not justice. Had this happened in a black neighborhood and a white guy had been killed, the killer would be getting life or even death. No doubt about it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry but I don't know how to do the http://www to bring you to it immediately. I have lots to learn. Hope you find it.


She got it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> any murder is horrible. Go after the local news for not airing this case more. I bet you that those thugs get Life, all three of them.
> Trayvon innocently walked home and Zimmermann stalked him. Why? Easy, because he has black. Trayvon is dead and Zimmermann is free - that is not justice. Had this
> happened in a black neighborhood and a white guy had been killed, the killer would be getting life. No doubt about it.


I'm really not going to,discuss this case here, BUT: why does a neighborhood patrol volunteer need to carry a gun?? Before everyone trashes me, it's just a question to think about. That's it. I'll not say more.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry but I don't know how to do the http://www to bring you to it immediately. I have lots to learn. Hope you find it.


Thanks, Janeway. Got it!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> If the court of law found him "not guilty" why continue with any court proceedings? I know, I know, not guilty does not mean innocent, but the jury must have thought he was not guilty.
> 
> I don't know if Zimmerman is a US citizen or not, but he may head for Mexico or his country where they cannot sue him!
> 
> ...


We are saying it was not treated "with the same spoon"


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I hope you are right peacegoddess.


I live in Florida, and heard on the news that they may not have a civil case either. I don't think justice was served, we have Zimmerman alive ad Trayvon dead, no witnesses, just the word of Zimmerman. No one really knows what happened, I personally think Zimmerman is a wimp infused with the power of a gun. He couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag, but he could shoot a teenager armed with a package of Skittles.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I hope you are right peacegoddess.


I used to scuba dive and the people who scared me the most were the Mr. Milquetoasts armed with a spear gun. I didn't want to be anywhere near them. That's how I feel about Zimmerman. 
Give a wannabe cop a gun and this is what happens.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I figure most conservatives believe as you do. I would be surprised if it were different.


peacegoddess
It would shock me.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> I used to scuba dive and the people who scared me the most were the Mr. Milquetoasts armed with a spear gun. I didn't want to be anywhere near them. That's how I feel about Zimmerman.
> Give a wannabe cop a gun and this is what happens.


rocky1991
you got that right.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

What did he do illegally?

If he felt his life was in danger he had the legal right to defend himself: knife, fist, gun..... That is the law. Jury nullification is not part of a jury's job. Their job is to hear the facts, compare them to the law, and then vote.

SIX women found him not guilty. Some are mothers. Do you think they made that decision easily? 

The detectives and first prosecutor did not want to charge him. Only after an over zealous prosecutor took over did this escalate. They over charged and could not prove that his version of the story was wrong.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Even young, healthy people have accidents.



alcameron said:


> People who are basically healthy always foot the bill for the "non-healthy" through their premiums. That's how health insurance has always worked. Or you could say you're footing the bill for the day when you become ill or "unhealthy." People are often diagnosed with life-threatening diseases after living their lives in good health. I know from personal experience.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> That's just how insurance works.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, you are correct, KPG. Maybe you should stop directing your posts to her.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Good one Patty.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Justice was not served in this trial. Zimmerman shot and killed a kid. I hope Trevon's family sues Zimmerman in civil court.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe the Civil Rights case? I'm white and I know this is wrong. Go Rocky!



rocky1991 said:


> I live in Florida, and heard on the news that they may not have a civil case either. I don't think justice was served, we have Zimmerman alive ad Trayvon dead, no witnesses, just the word of Zimmerman. No one really knows what happened, I personally think Zimmerman is a wimp infused with the power of a gun. He couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag, but he could shoot a teenager armed with a package of Skittles.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> I used to scuba dive and the people who scared me the most were the Mr. Milquetoasts armed with a spear gun. I didn't want to be anywhere near them. That's how I feel about Zimmerman.
> Give a wannabe cop a gun and this is what happens.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What did he do illegally?
> 
> If he felt his life was in danger he had the legal right to defend himself: knife, fist, gun..... That is the law. Jury nullification is not part of a jury's job. Their job is to hear the facts, compare them to the law, and then vote.
> 
> ...


That's because there were no witnesses. Only Zimmerman's side of the story. My idea of a real man,,,,NOT! shooting an unarmed boy because of a fist fight. Hopefully this so called MAN will have a long and miserable life.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My moral compass tells me that an adult who shoots and kills an unarmed teenager in a public area has done something wrong, even if not illegal in Florida at the moment.



lovethelake said:


> What did he do illegally?
> 
> If he felt his life was in danger he had the legal right to defend himself: knife, fist, gun..... That is the law. Jury nullification is not part of a jury's job. Their job is to hear the facts, compare them to the law, and then vote.
> 
> ...


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

damemary said:


> My moral compass tells me that an adult who shoots and kills an unarmed teenager in a public area has done something wrong, even if not illegal in Florida at the moment.


No use talking to conservatives. Their morality is beyond comprehension, as if we haven't had bad laws before. that's why we can repeal laws that do not serve the people of this country, as in Stand Your Ground.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> No use talking to conservatives. Their morality is beyond comprehension, as if we haven't had bad laws before. that's why we can repeal laws that do not serve the people of this country, as in Stand Your Ground.


Gee, I thought for a minute you were back here with renewed vigor. Nothing has changed, as you can see.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

He was not on neighborhood watch at the time. And according to neighborhood watch guidelines they are not to carry guns when on watch.


alcameron said:


> I'm really not going to,discuss this case here, BUT: why does a neighborhood patrol volunteer need to carry a gun?? Before everyone trashes me, it's just a question to think about. That's it. I'll not say more.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> That's because there were no witnesses. Only Zimmerman's side of the story. My idea of a real man,,,,NOT! shooting an unarmed boy because of a fist fight. Hopefully this so called MAN will have a long and miserable life.


Before you pass any more judgments on an innocent man, put the blame on the prosecution. One, it should never have gone to trial, two Zimmerman had injuries on the back of his head that could have made him believe he was in mortal danger, three they over charged him, and the prosecution's witnesses were helpful to the defense.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Before you pass any more judgments on an innocent man, put the blame on the prosecution. One, it should never have gone to trial, two Zimmerman had injuries on the back of his head that could have made him believe he was in mortal danger, three they over charged him, and the prosecution's witnesses were helpful to the defense.


Yes it should have gone to trial and I will admit the prosecution did not do their job as well as they should have...was there some hesitation because it was a black kid and not a white kid...just consider the possibility. Also, Zimmerman's defense had an incredible amount of money to hire the best defense, and assistance with the defense. If you examine the contributors you will find gun advocates, white supremacist groups, and the local republican party to name a few. The local DA does not have the same resources not even the NAACP. The legal justice system is broke and it was a disservice to the Martin family and the murder of their son was not brought to justice.

I am sure that many here will disagree. So be it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Before you pass any more judgments on an innocent man, put the blame on the prosecution. One, it should never have gone to trial, two Zimmerman had injuries on the back of his head that could have made him believe he was in mortal danger, three they over charged him, and the prosecution's witnesses were helpful to the defense.


I admit that I didn't watch any of the trial coverage, but I thought Z said that his head was slammed into the concrete sidewalk. He wasn't knocked unconscious and he didn't even need stitches. He didn't sustain a concussion, either. How hard a head-slamming could it have been?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What is wrong with looking at men's crotches or their butts? Why can't women "undress" men with our eyes? Is this only a thing for men? Men "undress" women all the time, they always look at their breasts, butts, legs and even crotches. Why is that OK and not for women? You have quite the double standard going on.


I thought you so called good christian women had higher standards that you set for yourselves. Boy, was I mistaken. Do you go to church on Sunday and spend the rest of the week with your mind in the gutter? I don't think that is normal to "undress" men and I would like to know if you think God is OK with men or women doing that? That's just nasty and perverted. That's no different than looking at pornography in my book. How do you rationalize it? Is it OK because you are saved? I guess I don't know about this convenient form of Christian belief that allows these things. I thought sexual matters are supposed to be between a husband and wife only and private. Where is respect for yourself, your husband and your marriage?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Of course you do. You just can't decide who it is at any given time. Look at all your (collective) posts the way you try to divide and conquer. One of you decides to go after a person on the right and you all go after that person. You display this behavior constantly and only reinforce the fact that you all want to be the leader, yet no one has yet to lead. No wonder you all are so confused.


solowey - We don't have a leader. We are all equal. Can't you understand that? Seems to me that you do rely on a couple of people in your group and then do whatever they tell you to do. Can't you make your own decisions for yourself? Why do you let other's dictate to you? You are a grown woman with your own mind and surely don't need anyone else to tell you anything. These people love when you let them use you as all you are doing is feeding their egos. Can't you see that? They don't care one bit about you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Of course you do. You just can't decide who it is at any given time. Look at all your (collective) posts the way you try to divide and conquer. One of you decides to go after a person on the right and you all go after that person. You display this behavior constantly and only reinforce the fact that you all want to be the leader, yet no one has yet to lead. No wonder you all are so confused.


Pssst. want to know a secret? Solowey you and your leaders are out here chasing your tails everyday and you know who is laughing at you? KPG and lakelady. They are loving it! Wake up and smell the roses.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> boy have you gone crotchety. Sounds like an insatiable desire for certain regions of the body. Interesting. Enjoy.


And this is how good and pure Christian women act, Huck. Who knew? I think they are so repressed any little thing is very titillating.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> People who are basically healthy always foot the bill for the "non-healthy" through their premiums. That's how health insurance has always worked. Or you could say you're footing the bill for the day when you become ill or "unhealthy." People are often diagnosed with life-threatening diseases after living their lives in good health. I know from personal experience.


Well put Andrea. When we are young we always think we don't need it but then somebody gets cancer or some other life threatening disease. I could even be a child. What do you do then. Everybody benefits and for a time we may be the ones paying in for others but then comes a time when we need it and others will be doing that for us. Sounds very sensible to me.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Justice was not served in this trial. Zimmerman shot and killed a kid. I hope Trevon's family sues Zimmerman in civil court.


Me too peace. Well Zimmerman has to live with what he did and I wouldn't want to be him. If it would have been a white kid this would have never happen. Florida is a crazy place and if you plan on making a trip there you better go with a gun so you to can
"stand your ground". Wink wink. :twisted:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> That's because there were no witnesses. Only Zimmerman's side of the story. My idea of a real man,,,,NOT! shooting an unarmed boy because of a fist fight. Hopefully this so called MAN will have a long and miserable life.


rocky1991
I feel exactly the same.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> My moral compass tells me that an adult who shoots and kills an unarmed teenager in a public area has done something wrong, even if not illegal in Florida at the moment.


damemary
the Florida Law is insanity. No-one is safe now.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Before you pass any more judgments on an innocent man, put the blame on the prosecution. One, it should never have gone to trial, two Zimmerman had injuries on the back of his head that could have made him believe he was in mortal danger, three they over charged him, and the prosecution's witnesses were helpful to the defense.


lovethelake
so sad to see that the live taken of a 17 year old means nothing to you. A kid walking home and instead of entering the door to a safe place winds up with the door being shut on his Casket.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> And this is how good and pure Christian women act, Huck. Who knew? I think they are so repressed any little thing is very titillating.


Cheeky
you are so right.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I figure most conservatives believe as you do. I would be surprised if it were different.


"Stand your ground is very popular on the right" They are buying up a lot of guns and ammo too. Maybe they should all move to Florida and we can build a wall and keep them all together down there and then since they can't breed they will all die off just like that minister was going to do with Gays. Makes sense doesn't it? 
Wink wink TBBRC


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree Peacegoddess. It is shameful, and I think that is how history will treat it.



peacegoddess said:


> Yes it should have gone to trial and I will admit the prosecution did not do their job as well as they should have...was there some hesitation because it was a black kid and not a white kid...just consider the possibility. Also, Zimmerman's defense had an incredible amount of money to hire the best defense, and assistance with the defense. If you examine the contributors you will find gun advocates, white supremacist groups, and the local republican party to name a few. The local DA does not have the same resources not even the NAACP. The legal justice system is broke and it was a disservice to the Martin family and the murder of their son was not brought to justice.
> 
> I am sure that many here will disagree. So be it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Yes it should have gone to trial and I will admit the prosecution did not do their job as well as they should have...was there some hesitation because it was a black kid and not a white kid...just consider the possibility. Also, Zimmerman's defense had an incredible amount of money to hire the best defense, and assistance with the defense. If you examine the contributors you will find gun advocates, white supremacist groups, and the local republican party to name a few. The local DA does not have the same resources not even the NAACP. The legal justice system is broke and it was a disservice to the Martin family and the murder of their son was not brought to justice.
> 
> I am sure that many here will disagree. So be it.


peacegoddess
I do AGREE with you wholeheartedly. We have no plans to ever set foot into Florida again. Have been going there for decades, no more.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I admit that I didn't watch any of the trial coverage, but I thought Z said that his head was slammed into the concrete sidewalk. He wasn't knocked unconscious and he didn't even need stitches. He didn't sustain a concussion, either. How hard a head-slamming could it have been?


alcameron
excellent points you are making. Had he been slammed into the ground as he said he was I guarantee you he would have looked quite different. Of course we know well (and the Jury did not) that Zimmermann fabricated a lot of stories.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I hope you are right peacegoddess.


First thing Zimmerman did was go on Hannity and then his best friend wrote a book about this. Motivation? $$$$. Then Zimmerman and wife purjured themselves and said they were indigent and now will stand trial for that. They are saying it was a big misunderstanding. Yeah right. If he does anymore interviews or writes anything the Martins should sue him for anything he gets. He will pay one way or the other. It's all about KARMA and he has some bad stuff waiting for him.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> There is discussion by the NAACP to help the family sue if they want to sue.
> 
> There was a great discussion on KPFA radio this morning on the issues. You can access KPFA on the internet.


I'm sure they will have no trouble raising money for legal costs. People all over the country are really upset. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm really not going to,discuss this case here, BUT: why does a neighborhood patrol volunteer need to carry a gun?? Before everyone trashes me, it's just a question to think about. That's it. I'll not say more.


He didn't have to. One would think a sensible person, who says they are afraid, would go home, lock the door and let the police take care of it. He decided to play cop and go out in his truck and said Martin walked around the truck when he was sitting in it. I for sure would have driven away at that point and called the cops again. But no, this man who was afraid for his life got out of his truck, terrified as he was and was attacked and then he pulled out his gun and we know the rest of the story. He was just standing his ground. Convenient, you bet and no witness to tell the other side of the story. Now isn't that special. The righties love it and I'm sure they will be pushing for it in their states. What a way to get rid of "undesirables" and all you have to do is stand your ground. It's like getting a Get out of jail free card in Monopoly.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I live in Florida, and heard on the news that they may not have a civil case either. I don't think justice was served, we have Zimmerman alive ad Trayvon dead, no witnesses, just the word of Zimmerman. No one really knows what happened, I personally think Zimmerman is a wimp infused with the power of a gun. He couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag, but he could shoot a teenager armed with a package of Skittles.


That's all it takes, rocky. I won't be surprised if other states in the south push for similar laws. Every body can get a gun and we will go back to the good old days of the wild west and vigilantism. Ye haw!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I used to scuba dive and the people who scared me the most were the Mr. Milquetoasts armed with a spear gun. I didn't want to be anywhere near them. That's how I feel about Zimmerman.
> Give a wannabe cop a gun and this is what happens.


Probably has a Napoleon complex too. I would not want all that bad KARMA he has heading his way.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> No use talking to conservatives. Their morality is beyond comprehension, as if we haven't had bad laws before. that's why we can repeal laws that do not serve the people of this country, as in Stand Your Ground.


I guess my concern is that other southern states will push for this in their states too. Just think what they could do then and it would be perfectly legal. Legal always trumps moral in the GOP play book.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I admit that I didn't watch any of the trial coverage, but I thought Z said that his head was slammed into the concrete sidewalk. He wasn't knocked unconscious and he didn't even need stitches. He didn't sustain a concussion, either. How hard a head-slamming could it have been?


Al, he said his nose was broken too but he didn't go to the doctor. His head wounds were superficial and all they did was clean them up and he was good to go. He must be a very stupid man to pursue someone that he felt was so dangerous when all he had to do was go home and lock the door. The man is not very bright. He made the decisions and now he will have to live with himself and what he did.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> First thing Zimmerman did was go on Hannity and then his best friend wrote a book about this. Motivation? $$$$. Then Zimmerman and wife purjured themselves and said they were indigent and now will stand trial for that. They are saying it was a big misunderstanding. Yeah right. If he does anymore interviews or writes anything the Martins should sue him for anything he gets. He will pay one way or the other. It's all about KARMA and he has some bad stuff waiting for him.


Cheeky
No doubt. Peace will not be his for a long, long time.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I'm sure they will have no trouble raising money for legal costs. People all over the country are really upset. Thanks for the info.


Cheeky
and plenty of top notch Lawyers will work pro bono.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> He didn't have to. One would think a sensible person, who says they are afraid, would go home, lock the door and let the police take care of it. He decided to play cop and go out in his truck and said Martin walked around the truck when he was sitting in it. I for sure would have driven away at that point and called the cops again. But no, this man who was afraid for his life got out of his truck, terrified as he was and was attacked and then he pulled out his gun and we know the rest of the story. He was just standing his ground. Convenient, you bet and no witness to tell the other side of the story. Now isn't that special. The righties love it and I'm sure they will be pushing for it in their states. What a way to get rid of "undesirables" and all you have to do is stand your ground. It's like getting a Get out of jail free card in Monopoly.


Cheeky
hate to think that I could never leave my house again without my Pistol and loaded.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> and plenty of top notch Lawyers will work pro bono.


I hope so Huck.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bazinga!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Justice and Law are two different things. The law must be served in court, but whether anyone gets justice is an entirely different subject. Courts serve the Law, and Justice is accomplished in them by accident.


peacegoddess said:


> Justice was not served in this trial. Zimmerman shot and killed a kid. I hope Trevon's family sues Zimmerman in civil court.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Before you pass any more judgments on an innocent man, put the blame on the prosecution. One, it should never have gone to trial, two Zimmerman had injuries on the back of his head that could have made him believe he was in mortal danger, three they over charged him, and the prosecution's witnesses were helpful to the defense.


In this case, the innocent one is dead. Zimmerman may have been proven not guilty by 6 women, but there is nothing innocent about him. He stalked and killed a teen. I agree with what Rocky said. All the talk was about Zimmerman feeling that he was in danger, but who was there to speak for Treyvon and how threatened he felt as he was being stalked?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Bazinga!


Sorry I missed you tonite, Cheeky


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Justice and Law are two different things. The law must be served in court, but whether anyone gets justice is an entirely different subject. Courts serve the Law, and Justice is accomplished in them by accident.


MaidInBedlam
you are so wise.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> you are so wise.


I agree! I liked your post MIB


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> I live in Florida, and heard on the news that they may not have a civil case either. I don't think justice was served, we have Zimmerman alive ad Trayvon dead, no witnesses, just the word of Zimmerman. No one really knows what happened, I personally think Zimmerman is a wimp infused with the power of a gun. He couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag, but he could shoot a teenager armed with a package of Skittles.


Perfectly stated, Rocky! :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> In this case, the innocent one is dead. Zimmerman may have been proven not guilty by 6 women, but there is nothing innocent about him. He stalked and killed a teen. I agree with what Rocky said. All the talk was about Zimmerman feeling that he was in danger, but who was there to speak for Treyvon and how threatened he felt as he was being stalked?


So with that thinking OJ's verdict was correct? He had the "Dream Team". Two innocent people were also murdered. Did you have the same outrage?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So with that thinking OJ's verdict was correct? He had the "Dream Team". Two innocent people were also murdered. Did you have the same outrage?


I do.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> So with that thinking OJ's verdict was correct? He had the "Dream Team". Two innocent people were also murdered. Did you have the same outrage?


lovethelake
We still have outrage re. O.J. verdict. Money bought him freedom just like Zimmermann. O.J. got the justice money can buy.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So with that thinking OJ's verdict was correct? He had the "Dream Team". Two innocent people were also murdered. Did you have the same outrage?


Yes.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Yes.


alcameron
your Avatar is breathtaking.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I admit that I didn't watch any of the trial coverage, but I thought Z said that his head was slammed into the concrete sidewalk. He wasn't knocked unconscious and he didn't even need stitches. He didn't sustain a concussion, either. How hard a head-slamming could it have been?


I did not watch the trial either as did not know it was on TV, but if someone would slam my head on cement, you can bet your sweet bippy I would shoot them! Just saying.

Z was not brought into custody until the blacks took to the streets to protest, the prosecutor was replaced then new prosecutor wanted a name for himself so he had Z arrested! My city even had protestors in the streets & disturbed traffic at rush hour!

Why didn't the NAACP give money to the trial? Or people of T's race for that matter--they want things given but do not give in return.

We are having a huge "back to school supply" drive for the inner city kids, but when they show-up for the goodies, the mom's have their hair & nails professionally done with a cell phone stuck in their ears! Well, why not use some of that money they spent on themselves for their children?

Also, the inner city schools have "free" breakfast & lunch for those children. Again why don't the parents provide that for their children as the parents get food stamps! Just saying I'm glad the kids don't go hungry, but the parents have these kids then think it is someone else's job to take care of them.

Then there will be a huge drive for people to give to schools for the enrollment fees for those same children! I'm tired of all of the parents thinking other people "owe" them things for their children.

We are also having a huge event for "blacks" that is costing our city millions as they had to bring in nearly an "army" of officers to keep control of the goings on during this event as 8 people were shot last year with 1 dead!

The city must pick up all of the tabs for this event including the convention center. No other race would dare go to this event nor go downtown during this week.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> He didn't have to. One would think a sensible person, who says they are afraid, would go home, lock the door and let the police take care of it. He decided to play cop and go out in his truck and said Martin walked around the truck when he was sitting in it. I for sure would have driven away at that point and called the cops again. But no, this man who was afraid for his life got out of his truck, terrified as he was and was attacked and then he pulled out his gun and we know the rest of the story. He was just standing his ground. Convenient, you bet and no witness to tell the other side of the story. Now isn't that special. The righties love it and I'm sure they will be pushing for it in their states. What a way to get rid of "undesirables" and all you have to do is stand your ground. It's like getting a Get out of jail free card in Monopoly.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Pssst. want to know a secret? Solowey you and your leaders are out here chasing your tails everyday and you know who is laughing at you? KPG and lakelady. They are loving it! Wake up and smell the roses.


I beg to differ as KPG & LTL do not laugh at us--where did you come up with this idea? We do not chase our tails--we are Bananaheads--remember!

Do not understand why you feel the need to be so angry as we do not have to have a leader--we wanted one for fun as well as the moat, drawbridge, alligators & castle where we wear Prada's, denim & pearls--such fun!

You & others are just jealous as you have nothing for fun as we all enjoy each others company & have lots of fun! We are a happy bunch!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I did not watch the trial either as did not know it was on TV, but if someone would slam my head on cement, you can bet your sweet bippy I would shoot them! Just saying.
> 
> Z was not brought into custody until the blacks took to the streets to protest, the prosecutor was replaced then new prosecutor wanted a name for himself so he had Z arrested! My city even had protestors in the streets & disturbed traffic at rush hour!
> 
> ...


Janeway
your dislike for an other race shows clearly. When driving into the countryside, which we do often, I see rundown shacks, people sitting on broken down chairs, with beer and cigarettes in hand, pickups lined up with a gun rack full of guns. I guess guns are the important part. And those folks are always white. Not a pretty picture.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Justice is an important part of a strong nation. 

I know some people find it impossible to imagine yourself in someone else's shoes. I don't. If I found myself living in a country that offered justice to all citizens except my group, I'd be very, very frustrated. I would not just accept it. 

What about you?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Great thought. I say, hope for the accident...and work for it too.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Justice and Law are two different things. The law must be served in court, but whether anyone gets justice is an entirely different subject. Courts serve the Law, and Justice is accomplished in them by accident.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not the same thing at all. In each case, the murdered victims are the innocent ones IMHO. Those are the ones I care about.

What is the point of your question? I'd like to hear an answer. Thank you.



lovethelake said:


> So with that thinking OJ's verdict was correct? He had the "Dream Team". Two innocent people were also murdered. Did you have the same outrage?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Not the same thing at all. In each case, the murdered victims are the innocent ones IMHO. Those are the ones I care about.
> 
> What is the point of your question? I'd like to hear an answer. Thank you.


Well one could look at it this way, OJ plotted and slaughtered two innocent people and Zimmerman believed he was in mortal danger and protected himself. (It does not matter if he was in mortal danger, all that matters is if he truly believed he was in mortal danger)


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Treyvon was racially profiled as a criminal because he was black in a predominately white neighborhood and wearing a hoodie (on a rainy night) The profiling and assumption about Treyvon's clothing and race is similar to how some wo/men assume things about a woamn who is dressed in so called "provocative" clothes. If she happens to be harrassed or raped some people blame her for wearing the wrong type of clothing. Black and Hispanic kids should not have to change their type of clothing because some white people assume they are criminals because of color and hoodie.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are not comparing equally ('apples to oranges') so I don't believe the answer is valid. One could also say Zimmerman plotted and slaughtered an unarmed teenager and used the 'mortal danger' as a weak excuse.



lovethelake said:


> Well one could look at it this way, OJ plotted and slaughtered two innocent people and Zimmerman believed he was in mortal danger and protected himself. (It does not matter if he was in mortal danger, all that matters is if he truly believed he was in mortal danger)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Treyvon was racially profiled as a criminal because he was black in a predominately white neighborhood and wearing a hoodie (on a rainy night) The profiling and assumption about Treyvon's clothing and race is similar to how some wo/men assume things about a woamn who is dressed in so called "provocative" clothes. If she happens to be harrassed or raped some people blame her for wearing the wrong type of clothing. Black and Hispanic kids should not have to change their type of clothing because some white people assume they are criminals because of color and hoodie.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Where is the justice for the 4 murdered Americans that were in Benghazi. Why aren't you outraged over them? They were innocent.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> You are not comparing equally ('apples to oranges') so I don't believe the answer is valid. One could also say Zimmerman plotted and slaughtered an unarmed teenager and used the 'mortal danger' as a weak excuse.


lame answer


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't think so. I think you think superficially.



lovethelake said:


> lame answer


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where is the justice for the 4 murdered Americans that were in Benghazi. Why aren't you outraged over them? They were innocent.


Country you are so right. The Justice Department and the Obama Administration should be focused on terrorism and not involving themselves with state issues.

Wonder how this will play out with the Hispanic community? Having the Justice Department 'target' Zimmerman. Ranks right up there with letting "The New Black Pathers" commit voter intimidation.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Not the same thing at all. In each case, the murdered victims are the innocent ones IMHO. Those are the ones I care about.
> 
> What is the point of your question? I'd like to hear an answer. Thank you.


damemary
So right, in both cases the victims are the dead and the murderers go free.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I beg to differ as KPG & LTL do not laugh at us--where did you come up with this idea? We do not chase our tails--we are Bananaheads--remember!
> 
> Do not understand why you feel the need to be so angry as we do not have to have a leader--we wanted one for fun as well as the moat, drawbridge, alligators & castle where we wear Prada's, denim & pearls--such fun!
> 
> You & others are just jealous as you have nothing for fun as we all enjoy each others company & have lots of fun! We are a happy bunch!


Janeway
sure hope that you can find some happiness. Your outlook on life is so dark.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Well one could look at it this way, OJ plotted and slaughtered two innocent people and Zimmerman believed he was in mortal danger and protected himself. (It does not matter if he was in mortal danger, all that matters is if he truly believed he was in mortal danger)


lovethelake
who was the one with the gun following a youngster with skittles - no gun?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> who was the one with the gun following a youngster with skittles - no gun?


He was 17.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I beg to differ as KPG & LTL do not laugh at us--where did you come up with this idea? We do not chase our tails--we are Bananaheads--remember!
> 
> Do not understand why you feel the need to be so angry as we do not have to have a leader--we wanted one for fun as well as the moat, drawbridge, alligators & castle where we wear Prada's, denim & pearls--such fun!
> 
> You & others are just jealous as you have nothing for fun as we all enjoy each others company & have lots of fun! We are a happy bunch!


Janeway, Give thanks and be joyful that the Lefties/Libs on this thread, Cheeky Blighter included, claim Huckleberry (Ingried) and welcome her into their group as one of them.

They will all be traveling together to the same place with God as their witness.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Treyvon was racially profiled as a criminal because he was black in a predominately white neighborhood and wearing a hoodie (on a rainy night) The profiling and assumption about Treyvon's clothing and race is similar to how some wo/men assume things about a woamn who is dressed in so called "provocative" clothes. If she happens to be harrassed or raped some people blame her for wearing the wrong type of clothing. Black and Hispanic kids should not have to change their type of clothing because some white people assume they are criminals because of color and hoodie.


peacegoddess
NO doubt, he was racially profiled, Zimmermann said: ".......... and they always get away with it". Well Zimmermann was hell bend on not letting anyone get away with it - I guess just being black was enough - and so he killed an innocent. Well, Zimmermann is not behind Bars but free he won't be ever.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where is the justice for the 4 murdered Americans that were in Benghazi. Why aren't you outraged over them? They were innocent.


Country Bumpkins
get your ducks in a row.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> lame answer


damemary
correct answer.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Country you are so right. The Justice Department and the Obama Administration should be focused on terrorism and not involving themselves with state issues.
> 
> Wonder how this will play out with the Hispanic community? Having the Justice Department 'target' Zimmerman. Ranks right up there with letting "The New Black Pathers" commit voter intimidation.


lovethelake
Who did what? Can't get anything straight, can you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He was 17.


Country Bumpkins
in my world 17 is a youngster. Perhaps in your World 17 is plenty old to marry. Who knows.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway, Give thanks and be joyful that the Lefties/Libs on this thread, Cheeky Blighter included, claim Huckleberry (Ingried) and welcome her into their group as one of them.
> 
> They will all be traveling together to the same place with God is their witness.


KPG
go get your religious stuff straightened out. It is a mess. By the way Ingried has been in Europe and will be there for a while on an important assignment. Can't wait until she cramps your style again. She sure has you in a tizzy. Poor thing you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where is the justice for the 4 murdered Americans that were in Benghazi. Why aren't you outraged over them? They were innocent.


Did you notice that since you brought up a point that indefensible, they attacked you? 17 year olds can and have been tried as adults. People can legally carry guns, and do. Just because someone does carry a gun, does not mean they are racists or have an agenda. And let's be honest, though it was a tragety that Travon died, he was no angel


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Did you notice that since you brought up a point that indefensible, they attacked you? 17 year olds can and have been tried as adults. People can legally carry guns, and do. Just because someone does carry a gun, does not mean they are racists or have an agenda. And let's be honest, though it was a tragety that Travon died, he was no angel


lovethelake
if all 'no angels' should be targeted, no one is left to target them. Have to meet an Angel yet.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> go get your religious stuff straightened out. It is a mess. By the way Ingried has been in Europe and will be there for a while on an important assignment. Can't wait until she cramps your style again. She sure has you in a tizzy. Poor thing you.


Lame excuse IngriedHuckleberry. See ya (both of you) in MN!

BTW: did you require one or two seats on the plane? :-D


----------



## Heiwa (Jun 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Treyvon was racially profiled as a criminal because he was black in a predominately white neighborhood and wearing a hoodie (on a rainy night) The profiling and assumption about Treyvon's clothing and race is similar to how some wo/men assume things about a woamn who is dressed in so called "provocative" clothes. If she happens to be harrassed or raped some people blame her for wearing the wrong type of clothing. Black and Hispanic kids should not have to change their type of clothing because some white people assume they are criminals because of color and hoodie.


I agree wholeheartedly. Years ago, I lost much faith in the justice system during the O.J. Simpson trial and in truth and honesty during the Anita Hill hearings. It is good to know that O.J. Simpson is incarcerated today, even if it is for another, lesser crime.

I did not watch this trial, but did anyone defend Travon Martin's right to Stand his Ground? It seems everyone in law enforcement immediately assumed that Travon had to be the guilty party. Had George Zimmerman done the reasonable thing that night, Travon would be alive today. With laws as this, what would keep someone from asking another person whom they dislike to meet someplace and then shoot them dead; inflict a slight injury on themselves and claim self-defense. It seems like a possible scenario.

Maybe SNL could do a skit in which tourists to this country are given a complimentary gun and spare bullets as they get off the plane, along with 
a copy of the law, the number to the NRA and a friendly: Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Lame excuse IngriedHuckleberry. See ya (both of you) in MN!


KPG
wouldn't you be tickled to meet her?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Heiwa said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. Years ago, I lost much faith in the justice system during the O.J. Simpson trial and in truth and honesty during the Anita Hill hearings. It is good to know that O.J. Simpson is incarcerated today, even if it is for another, lesser crime.
> 
> I did not watch this trial, but did anyone defend Travon Martin's right to Stand his Ground? It seems everyone in law enforcement immediately assumed that Travon had to be the guilty party. Had George Zimmerman done the reasonable thing that night, Travon would be alive today. With laws as this, what would keep someone from asking another person whom they dislike to meet someplace and then shoot them dead; inflict a slight injury on themselves and claim self-defense. It seems like a possible scenario.
> 
> ...


Heiwa
you are a Genius. Thank you for posting.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> People who are basically healthy always foot the bill for the "non-healthy" through their premiums. That's how health insurance has always worked. Or you could say you're footing the bill for the day when you become ill or "unhealthy." People are often diagnosed with life-threatening diseases after living their lives in good health. I know from personal experience.


The problem is that the 18-35 year olds don't want to sign up for Obamacare. This is one of the major reasons the administration is going on its summer tour to campaign for Obamacare - again. There is no interest from the young and healthy. If they don't get this interest, Obamacare isn't funded.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

So what you are assuming is that a person who is Peruvian (Hispanic), targets another minority because he is a racist?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Well dear Pople, not guilty does not mean innocent. I know, I know, this will be confusing for some but let someone explain it to you.


Zimmerman was put on trial by the media and found guilty long before the actual trial. You might not have licked his actions, but there was very little evidence to prove GZ guilty.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I do.


Me too. OJ was guilty as sin just like Zimmerman. They will get what is coming to them eventually.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> boy have you gone crotchety. Sounds like an insatiable desire for certain regions of the body. Interesting. Enjoy.


It's a shame that you can't appreciate the looks of another human being, male or female. There is nothing wrong with looking and admiring the "view". Admiration is not just for places. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Really? The young have wanted to sign up forever but could not afford to do so. Now they have the opportunity.


They might have the opportunity, but they do not have the desire to sigh up.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So with that thinking OJ's verdict was correct? He had the "Dream Team". Two innocent people were also murdered. Did you have the same outrage?


I can't believe you even asked the question. You really don't get it do you? Your mind must have trouble differentiating situations and circumstances and you like to think you have us all figured out but lady you don't have a clue. From what I see of your posts I think I have more compassion for others in my little toe than you have in your whole body. Who do you care about besides yourself and where is your concern for others? I sure haven't seen it.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Zimmerman was put on trial by the media and found guilty long before the actual trial. You might not have licked his actions, but there was very little evidence to prove GZ guilty.


The prosecution was inadequate.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Justice was not served in this trial. Zimmerman shot and killed a kid. I hope Trevon's family sues Zimmerman in civil court.


Justice was served. The justice system is not political. This whole fiasco was racially motivated from the start. The media decided Zimmerman was guilty long before the trial.

It was great to see that Zimmerman could get a fair trial regardless of the media and their racial manhunt. They had him guilty until the defense could prove him innocent. It was nice to see the jury was smart enough to see through the liberal media's agenda.

Of course the Martin's will take it to civil court. That would be the next predictable move. They will keep playing the race card and sue Zimmerman for wrongful death for all he's worth.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I did not watch the trial either as did not know it was on TV, but if someone would slam my head on cement, you can bet your sweet bippy I would shoot them! Just saying.
> 
> Z was not brought into custody until the blacks took to the streets to protest, the prosecutor was replaced then new prosecutor wanted a name for himself so he had Z arrested! My city even had protestors in the streets & disturbed traffic at rush hour!
> 
> ...


Jane it was all over Fox news for weeks. Thought that was what you watched. Hannity even interviewed Zimmerman on his show. For not knowing anything about the trial you sure have a lot of misguided opinions so you must have seen or heard something. Your remarks are racist but I am not surprised. What is one less black kid to you, right? What are you going to do when people of color are in the majority and you are in the minority. You better head for the hills and hide.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> any murder is horrible. Go after the local news for not airing this case more. I bet you that those thugs get Life, all three of them.
> Trayvon innocently walked home and Zimmermann stalked him. Why? Easy, because he has black. Trayvon is dead and Zimmermann is free - that is not justice. Had this happened in a black neighborhood and a white guy had been killed, the killer would be getting life or even death. No doubt about it.


It happened in a mixed neighborhood. Zimmerman is not WHITE, he is Hispanic. The police interviewed every possible witness and determined the shooting was not driven by racial bias. The media harped on the racial bias, making it a political case. The Martin's family lawyer was playing the race card from the beginning until the police finally arrested Zimmerman. He is still playing the race card.

The bottom line is that the jurors found Zimmerman to be acting reasonably and determined it was self defense.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Me too. OJ was guilty as sin just like Zimmerman. They will get what is coming to them eventually.


Cheeky
If Zimmermann thought that he has had a rough year, he is in for a big surprise.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Justice was served. The justice system is not political. This whole fiasco was racially motivated from the start. The media decided Zimmerman was guilty long before the trial.
> 
> It was great to see that Zimmerman could get a fair trial regardless of the media and their racial manhunt. They had him guilty until the defense could prove him innocent. It was nice to see the jury was smart enough to see through the liberal media's agenda.
> 
> Of course the Martin's will take it to civil court. That would be the next predictable move. They will keep playing the race card and sue Zimmerman for wrongful death for all he's worth.


You are correct about racial motivation.....Zimmerman's racial profiling of Treyvon.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rocky1991 said:


> That's because there were no witnesses. Only Zimmerman's side of the story. My idea of a real man,,,,NOT! shooting an unarmed boy because of a fist fight. Hopefully this so called MAN will have a long and miserable life.


If there were no witnesses, then who did the prosecution put on the witness stand?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It happened in a mixed neighborhood. Zimmerman is not WHITE, he is Hispanic. The police interviewed every possible witness and determined the shooting was not driven by racial bias. The media harped on the racial bias, making it a political case. The Martin's family lawyer was playing the race card from the beginning until the police finally arrested Zimmerman. He is still playing the race card.
> 
> The bottom line is that the jurors found Zimmerman to be acting reasonably and determined it was self defense.


soloweygirl
it was not driven by racial bias, kidding right? Give me a giant break. Had Trayvon killed Zimmermann, he immediately would have been arrested and most likely up for a death Penalty. That is how it goes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It happened in a mixed neighborhood. Zimmerman is not WHITE, he is Hispanic. The police interviewed every possible witness and determined the shooting was not driven by racial bias. The media harped on the racial bias, making it a political case. The Martin's family lawyer was playing the race card from the beginning until the police finally arrested Zimmerman. He is still playing the race card.
> 
> The bottom line is that the jurors found Zimmerman to be acting reasonably and determined it was self defense.


I see no racial bias in this event. I see a man who is innocent. Grieving parents are venting their grief by attacking him more. Shame on them. Let the guy go and live his life. They are not helping the racial divide in this country. They are making it worse.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Yes it should have gone to trial and I will admit the prosecution did not do their job as well as they should have...was there some hesitation because it was a black kid and not a white kid...just consider the possibility. Also, Zimmerman's defense had an incredible amount of money to hire the best defense, and assistance with the defense. If you examine the contributors you will find gun advocates, white supremacist groups, and the local republican party to name a few. The local DA does not have the same resources not even the NAACP. The legal justice system is broke and it was a disservice to the Martin family and the murder of their son was not brought to justice.
> 
> I am sure that many here will disagree. So be it.


Tsk, tsk, your racist tendencies are showing. Zimmerman had a defense fund started on his behalf. Most people donated to it because they felt he was innocent and would not receive a fair trial because the race card was in play. Zimmerman's defense team did not bring up race at all. they were very careful to stay away from the issue. No so for Martin's side, where everyone was crying racist.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Jane it was all over Fox news for weeks. Thought that was what you watched. Hannity even interviewed Zimmerman on his show. For not knowing anything about the trial you sure have a lot of misguided opinions so you must have seen or heard something. Your remarks are racist but I am not surprised. What is one less black kid to you, right? What are you going to do when people of color are in the majority and you are in the minority. You better head for the hills and hide.


Interview done in July of 2012

And your racist comment is wrong. Do any of you lefties find her comment offensive. Doubt it


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I see no racial bias in this event. I see a man who is innocent. Grieving parents are venting their grief by attacking him more. Shame on them. Let the guy go and live his life. They are not helping the racial divide in this country. They are making it worse.


You are truly clueless about racial problems in this country.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Tsk, tsk, your racist tendencies are showing. Zimmerman had a defense fund started on his behalf. Most people donated to it because they felt he was innocent and would not receive a fair trial because the race card was in play. Zimmerman's defense team did not bring up race at all. they were very careful to stay away from the issue. No so for Martin's side, where everyone was crying racist.


Who am I racist against?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> If there were no witnesses, then who did the prosecution put on the witness stand?


soloweygirl
the most important Witness is dead. That is how it is done from here on out. Lure someone you dislike out somewhere, shoot that person, inflict some wounds on yourself and you eliminated one of your Enemies without being punished for it ever. What a wonderful World we are creating. Anyone in the Market to buy some property in Florida? There will be a lots available and reasonably. They have had lots of crime already, it will get worse, much worse. And while you live there, watch out for anyone with hand in pocket, it is probably a gun and loaded.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> You are truly clueless about racial problems in this country.


How would you know if I am or am not clueless. You do not know me. I think the Martin's are being racial. I think Zimmerman was overzealous, not racial.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I beg to differ as KPG & LTL do not laugh at us--where did you come up with this idea? We do not chase our tails--we are Bananaheads--remember!
> 
> Do not understand why you feel the need to be so angry as we do not have to have a leader--we wanted one for fun as well as the moat, drawbridge, alligators & castle where we wear Prada's, denim & pearls--such fun!
> 
> You & others are just jealous as you have nothing for fun as we all enjoy each others company & have lots of fun! We are a happy bunch!


Poor Jane. If you are so happy on D&P why do you follow KPG over to LOLL. Are you playing follow the leader or did you just get lost. Why would you and KPG even show up on that thread when you are so happy in the D&P wonderland you have created? Either you are jealous or nosy or maybe both? You and your bunch have nothing to offer us at all. We are all doing just fine but thank you for your concern.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> The prosecution was inadequate.


peacegoddess
very much so. With all of the crime in that State, the prosecution is overloaded with cases and the funding lacking. Again money determines the outcome of many cases and not just in Florida, in every State.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> How would you know if I am or am not clueless. You do not know me. I think the Martin's are being racial. I think Zimmerman was overzealous, not racial.


Your remarks speak for your cluelessness.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Your remarks speak for your cluelessness.


I completely disagree with you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I thought you so called good christian women had higher standards that you set for yourselves. Boy, was I mistaken. Do you go to church on Sunday and spend the rest of the week with your mind in the gutter? I don't think that is normal to "undress" men and I would like to know if you think God is OK with men or women doing that? That's just nasty and perverted. That's no different than looking at pornography in my book. How do you rationalize it? Is it OK because you are saved? I guess I don't know about this convenient form of Christian belief that allows these things. I thought sexual matters are supposed to be between a husband and wife only and private. Where is respect for yourself, your husband and your marriage?


First of all I am not a Christian, nor do I play one on KP. I know many Christians and do like most of them.

I take it from your response that you have never appreciated the way another human being looks. Never thought another human being is sexy, whose looks please you. Appreciating the way a person looks has nothing to do with lust or porn or a sexual act of any kind. The human body can be a beautiful thing, sorry you don't think so. Whatever hang ups you have about sex are your problem. Maybe you need to talk to someone about it. I think God is okay with a naked human being, wasn't man created in his image? How do you know that Heaven isn't just one big nudist colony?

Reading about your hangups about sex, I feel sorry for you. It does explain a lot about your personality.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I see no racial bias in this event. I see a man who is innocent. Grieving parents are venting their grief by attacking him more. Shame on them. Let the guy go and live his life. They are not helping the racial divide in this country. They are making it worse.


Lukelucy
....live his life." Oh he will live his life but not in Peace ever. Oh right, you have no kids. What do you know about parental grief? You obviously have never taken care of any child and lost it to death.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Justice is an important part of a strong nation.
> 
> I know some people find it impossible to imagine yourself in someone else's shoes. I don't. If I found myself living in a country that offered justice to all citizens except my group, I'd be very, very frustrated. I would not just accept it.
> 
> What about you?


I wonder what all the white racists going to do when the people of color become the majority and they are the new minority. Pretty scary stuff. Jane sure showed her racist side. I wonder if she even stopped to think who she may be talking too when she says things like that out here? I wonder what the oppressed will do to their oppressors when the shoe is on the other foot?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I completely disagree with you.


Lukelucy
why all of the bleeps during the trial? Those were Zimmermann's descriptions of black people. I guess you could'nt figure out what was bleeped. Figures. The rest of the world knew exactly what was deleted.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Poor Jane. If you are so happy on D&P why do you follow KPG over to LOLL. Are you playing follow the leader or did you just get lost. Why would you and KPG even show up on that thread when you are so happy in the D&P wonderland you have created? Either you are jealous or nosy or maybe both? You and your bunch have nothing to offer us at all. We are all doing just fine but thank you for your concern.


Why are you and your minions even on Lukelucy's thread - Smoking and Obamacare?

You and your buddies on the Left are both nosy and jealous of the company she keeps. :-D


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I wonder what all the white racists going to do when the people of color become the majority and they are the new minority. Pretty scary stuff. Jane sure showed her racist side. I wonder if she even stopped to think who she may be talking too when she says things like that out here? I wonder what the oppressed will do to their oppressors when the shoe is on the other foot?


Cheek
those days are in the not too distant future. Payback is a XXXXX.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why are you and your minions even on Lukelucy's thread - Smoking and Obamacare?
> 
> You and your buddies on the Left are both nosy and jealous of the company she keeps. :-D


KPG,

Thank you. I wish they would go. They don't have a clue and think they know it all.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Lame excuse IngriedHuckleberry. See ya (both of you) in MN!
> 
> BTW: did you require one or two seats on the plane? :-D


We thought we would use you as transportation. I hear blimps are a very pleasant experience. But on second thought, since you are constantly releasing hot air, it may not be safe. 
Huck can fit 2 people in one seat FYI


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> First of all I am not a Christian, nor do I play one on KP. I know many Christians and do like most of them.
> 
> I take it from your response that you have never appreciated the way another human being looks. Never thought another human being is sexy, whose looks please you. Appreciating the way a person looks has nothing to do with lust or porn or a sexual act of any kind. The human body can be a beautiful thing, sorry you don't think so. Whatever hang ups you have about sex are your problem. Maybe you need to talk to someone about it. I think God is okay with a naked human being, wasn't man created in his image? How do you know that Heaven isn't just one big nudist colony?
> 
> Reading about your hangups about sex, I feel sorry for you. It does explain a lot about your personality.


God created man unclothed and man and woman remained naked in the garden until each sinned. Man created clothing to cover his shame, not God.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> God created man unclothed and man and woman remained naked in the garden until each sinned. Man created clothing to cover his shame, not God.


YAWN


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Tsk, tsk, your racist tendencies are showing. Zimmerman had a defense fund started on his behalf. Most people donated to it because they felt he was innocent and would not receive a fair trial because the race card was in play. Zimmerman's defense team did not bring up race at all. they were very careful to stay away from the issue. No so for Martin's side, where everyone was crying racist.


soloweygril
very smart of Zimmermann's defence to not touch on race, that would have done them in. It would have given the Prosecution an opening the defence feared.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> Thank you. I wish they would go. They don't have a clue and think they know it all.


As I've suggested, have Admin lock this thread as they will never go away until they have no home.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As I've suggested, have Admin lock this thread as they will never go away until they have no home.


They will just bother us somewhere else. They need us. And we do not need them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> God created man unclothed and man and woman remained naked in the garden until each sinned. Man created clothing to cover his shame, not God.


KPG
I have no shame when it comes to me in my Birthday Suit and so my next picture may show me naked. How about dem apples?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As I've suggested, have Admin lock this thread as they will never go away until they have no home.


Silly dirigible, we have a home. And always will.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They will just bother us somewhere else. They need us. And we do not need them.


We need you like we need Poison Ivy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygril
> very smart of Zimmermann's defence to not touch on race, that would have done them in. It would have given the Prosecution an opening the defence feared.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> They will just bother us somewhere else. They need us. And we do not need them.


They have LOLL and The Oasis. We have FF Wearing Denim.

If this thread remains open, you are giving them what they desire.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well one could look at it this way, OJ plotted and slaughtered two innocent people and Zimmerman believed he was in mortal danger and protected himself. (It does not matter if he was in mortal danger, all that matters is if he truly believed he was in mortal danger)


How convenient for George Zimmerman. He was the only one left to tell the tale. Got to love stand your ground. He is the biggest chicken S--T I have ever seen. All you have to do is tell the court I believed I was in mortal danger and pull the trigger. Like I said before the law trumps what is moral in the GOP rule book. God's law means nothing to them. It' all about the LAW and $$$$$$$$'s.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

I just joined and was looking through topics and saw this. It certainly wasn't what I thought this site was for. What venom!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Pishi said:


> I just joined and was looking through topics and saw this. It certainly wasn't what I thought this site was for. What venom!


You are correct Pishi. A person here literally speaks as the original serpent. Venom indeed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are correct Pishi. A person here literally speaks as the original serpent. Venom indeed.


Pishi we do not behave like that. We would like to have a decent thread here, but it has been contaminated.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> As I've suggested, have Admin lock this thread as they will never go away until they have no home.


Geez, LL, how does it feel to have the devil on your shoulder all day?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are correct Pishi. A person here literally speaks as the original serpent. Venom indeed.


Don't be shy, serpent, reveal yourself!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> peacegoddess
> NO doubt, he was racially profiled, Zimmermann said: ".......... and they always get away with it". Well Zimmermann was hell bend on not letting anyone get away with it - I guess just being black was enough - and so he killed an innocent. Well, Zimmermann is not behind Bars but free he won't be ever.


Treyvon Martin is far from the innocent you claim him to be. I'm not saying he deserved to die. The important thing is that no one will know what was said between the two of them, what made things escalate to the level it did. It's all guess work and the work of the detectives that interviewed the many people involved with the case. That's what they get paid to do. They determined there was not enough evidence to arrest Zimmerman. That is until the race card was played.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Treyvon Martin is far from the innocent you claim him to be. I'm not saying he deserved to die. The important thing is that no one will know what was said between the two of them, what made things escalate to the level it did. It's all guess work and the work of the detectives that interviewed the many people involved with the case. That's what they get paid to do. They determined there was not enough evidence to arrest Zimmerman. That is until the race card was played.


The grief of the parents is getting in the way of the truth. They have to take it out on someone.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> lame answer


Ouch!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> First of all I am not a Christian, nor do I play one on KP. I know many Christians and do like most of them.
> 
> I take it from your response that you have never appreciated the way another human being looks. Never thought another human being is sexy, whose looks please you. Appreciating the way a person looks has nothing to do with lust or porn or a sexual act of any kind. The human body can be a beautiful thing, sorry you don't think so. Whatever hang ups you have about sex are your problem. Maybe you need to talk to someone about it. I think God is okay with a naked human being, wasn't man created in his image? How do you know that Heaven isn't just one big nudist colony?
> 
> Reading about your hangups about sex, I feel sorry for you. It does explain a lot about your personality.


Solo... The human body is a beautiful thing. Tom Selleck is delicious looking as is David Beckham. Just to name a couple.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I don't think so. I think you think superficially.


That was a very tactful answer, Damemary. Superficial? That's like those near mortal blows on Zimmerman's head. I hurt myself a lot worse falling off my bike. Zimmerman is a weeny and a murderer.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Jane it was all over Fox news for weeks. Thought that was what you watched. Hannity even interviewed Zimmerman on his show. For not knowing anything about the trial you sure have a lot of misguided opinions so you must have seen or heard something. Your remarks are racist but I am not surprised. What is one less black kid to you, right? What are you going to do when people of color are in the majority and you are in the minority. You better head for the hills and hide.


Once again proving your lack of comprehension. Jane is a person of color. She is "red", a 100% Native American. Zimmerman was only arrested because the Martin family lawyer was crying race. The race card was not being played by the police or the prosecutors, just the family and the media at that time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Once again proving your lack of comprehension. Jane is a person of color. She is "red", a 100% Native American. Zimmerman was only arrested because the Martin family lawyer was crying race. The race card was not being played by the police or the prosecutors, just the family and the media at that time.


Exactly Soloweygirl. Parents are pushing and making themselves look stupidly vindictive. They are taking their grief out against him. Shame on them. I do not respect them now.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Country you are so right. The Justice Department and the Obama Administration should be focused on terrorism and not involving themselves with state issues.
> 
> Wonder how this will play out with the Hispanic community? Having the Justice Department 'target' Zimmerman. Ranks right up there with letting "The New Black Pathers" commit voter intimidation.


Earth to lake. Zimmerman has identified himself as White, Hispanic and Hispanic and Black. The man lies all the time. Check it out lady. The Hispanic community doesn't want anything to do with him. Read the papers. He is a pariah that nobody but the TP wants to claim. They helped fund his defense. You must be so proud. All that hatred in your heart is just bubbling out.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Exactly Soloweygirl. Parents are pushing and making themselves look stupidly vindictive. They are taking their grief out against him. Shame on them. I do not respect them now.


Eric Holder today claimed the DOJ will investigate the verdict while the President stated he accepts the verdict.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Who am I racist against?


Only you can answer that. I based my answer from your post about Zimmerman's defense fund and who contributed to it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Country you are so right. The Justice Department and the Obama Administration should be focused on terrorism and not involving themselves with state issues.
> 
> Wonder how this will play out with the Hispanic community? Having the Justice Department 'target' Zimmerman. Ranks right up there with letting "The New Black Pathers" commit voter intimidation.


And the boggeyman is going to get you too. Be afraid, be very afraid. Typical GOP nonsense.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Country you are so right. The Justice Department and the Obama Administration should be focused on terrorism and not involving themselves with state issues.
> 
> Wonder how this will play out with the Hispanic community? Having the Justice Department 'target' Zimmerman. Ranks right up there with letting "The New Black Pathers" commit voter intimidation.


And the boggeyman is going to get you too. Be afraid, be very afraid. Typical GOP nonsense. :twisted: :hunf:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> peacegoddess
> very much so. With all of the crime in that State, the prosecution is overloaded with cases and the funding lacking. Again money determines the outcome of many cases and not just in Florida, in every State.


Well then, the prosecution should have have more facts/evidence before bringing the case to trial. There is no Statute of Limitations on murder. Maybe the prosectors should have been more concerned with the actual trial and not with what the outcome would or could do for their careers.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He was 17.


Yes that's a kid. Grown man with a gun and a kid with candy and juice. What was his crime? Being black I guess. What's one less black child to the right. Nothing, right?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Well then, the prosecution should have have more facts/evidence before bringing the case to trial. There is no Statute of Limitations on murder. Maybe the prosectors should have been more concerned with the actual trial and not with what the outcome would or could do for their careers.


In an after-the-verdict press conference, the Defense attorney stated that the Prosecutors out funded the defense team.

I believe the judge introduced the manslaughter charge after the prosecutors demanded it knowing they didn't have enough evidence mid-trial after testifying witnesses to support the original charges.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> We thought we would use you as transportation. I hear blimps are a very pleasant experience. But on second thought, since you are constantly releasing hot air, it may not be safe.
> Huck can fit 2 people in one seat FYI


An easy feat for her as she fits two in her personality. New title on an old classic: The many faces of Huckleberry.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Only you can answer that. I based my answer from your post about Zimmerman's defense fund and who contributed to it.


That was not a racist statement, what in it qualifies in your estimation as racist?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> Who did what? Can't get anything straight, can you.


Huck, she doesn't have a clue.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> God created man unclothed and man and woman remained naked in the garden until each sinned. Man created clothing to cover his shame, not God.


this should be explained to Cheeky. She's the one with the nudity problem.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> in my world 17 is a youngster. Perhaps in your World 17 is plenty old to marry. Who knows.


Mine too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygril
> very smart of Zimmermann's defence to not touch on race, that would have done them in. It would have given the Prosecution an opening the defence feared.


Hogwash.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> An easy feat for her as she fits two in her personality. New title on an old classic: The many faces of Huckleberry.


That's nothing, Linda Blair would easily fit six personalities in one seat.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Silly dirigible, we have a home. And always will.


Bottom line is you are always over here. I guess your "home" ain't so grand after all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> this should be explained to Cheeky. She's the one with the nudity problem.


I know. She won't Skinny Dip, but she'll Chunky Dunk :-D


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Did you notice that since you brought up a point that indefensible, they attacked you? 17 year olds can and have been tried as adults. People can legally carry guns, and do. Just because someone does carry a gun, does not mean they are racists or have an agenda. And let's be honest, though it was a tragety that Travon died, he was no angel


We can defend it fine lady. It was a tragedy. They are dead. What have you done personally to try to get justice for these people you say you are so concerned about? Nothing, right? Were you heartsick over all the soldier's lives lost in our wars? Didn't hear a peep out of any righties then did we. Do you know ambassadors and the military in Benghazi were no different than the thousands who died before them. Get real lady. You are really a piece of work.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Solo... The human body is a beautiful thing. Tom Selleck is delicious looking as is David Beckham. Just to name a couple.


Absolutely. It's too bad many people are hung up in the sex/pornography mindset. One can look and appreciate, it need not go any further.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's nothing, Linda Blair would easily fit six personalities in one seat.


Yes, you coached her very well, serpent!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Did you notice that since you brought up a point that indefensible, they attacked you? 17 year olds can and have been tried as adults. People can legally carry guns, and do. Just because someone does carry a gun, does not mean they are racists or have an agenda. And let's be honest, though it was a tragety that Travon died, he was no angel


Yup, Trayvon was no angel and he was Black so he deserved to die and Chicken George just had to murder him. You make me sick.
What is your defense for your lack of compassion. Where is your soul or any human kindness?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Absolutely. It's too bad many people are hung up in the sex/pornography mindset. One can look and appreciate, it need not go any further.


It's funny how this subject got so twisted around, but not unusual from the righties. It all started with LL saying that the Pres had a little hoo hoo. 
Now it's off to nudity and porn and what else.........! Why is the right so obsessed with sex?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Eric Holder today claimed the DOJ will investigate the verdict while the President stated he accepts the verdict.


Can we really expect anything different from this administration? After all, Hillary and Obama said they would get to the bottom of Benghazi and bring those involved to justice and then blamed a video. Typical BS.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know. She won't Skinny Dip, but she'll Chunky Dunk :-D


I hear Green Peace saw you on the beach and poured water over you to save your life. Sounds like a whale of a time!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Heiwa said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. Years ago, I lost much faith in the justice system during the O.J. Simpson trial and in truth and honesty during the Anita Hill hearings. It is good to know that O.J. Simpson is incarcerated today, even if it is for another, lesser crime.
> 
> I did not watch this trial, but did anyone defend Travon Martin's right to Stand his Ground? It seems everyone in law enforcement immediately assumed that Travon had to be the guilty party. Had George Zimmerman done the reasonable thing that night, Travon would be alive today. With laws as this, what would keep someone from asking another person whom they dislike to meet someplace and then shoot them dead; inflict a slight injury on themselves and claim self-defense. It seems like a possible scenario.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your thoughtful post. Good idea for SNL too.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Treyvon Martin is far from the innocent you claim him to be. I'm not saying he deserved to die. The important thing is that no one will know what was said between the two of them, what made things escalate to the level it did. It's all guess work and the work of the detectives that interviewed the many people involved with the case. That's what they get paid to do. They determined there was not enough evidence to arrest Zimmerman. That is until the race card was played.


soloweygirl
Trayvon would have never said anything to Zimmermann if Zimmerman would not have stalked him. Is that so difficult to understand? Clear as the finest Bell. Racism was Zimmermann's only motivation to go after Trayvon and kill him. Doing just harm would not do, Trayvon could have talked and that is what Zimmermann wanted to avoid. Eliminating Trayvon was his only goal.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Bottom line is you are always over here. I guess your "home" ain't so grand after all.


Guess yours isn't either as you are always here too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know. She won't Skinny Dip, but she'll Chunky Dunk :-D


Chunky Dunk :lol: :lol: :lol: Good one.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The problem is that the 18-35 year olds don't want to sign up for Obamacare. This is one of the major reasons the administration is going on its summer tour to campaign for Obamacare - again. There is no interest from the young and healthy. If they don't get this interest, Obamacare isn't funded.


If they don't participate they will pay a penalty and that is what should happen. Should we have to pay for these people if they are in an accident or get a cancer diagnosis or what about young women who are having their babies? Everybody has to contribute for it to work. It's not that complicated.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Once again proving your lack of comprehension. Jane is a person of color. She is "red", a 100% Native American. Zimmerman was only arrested because the Martin family lawyer was crying race. The race card was not being played by the police or the prosecutors, just the family and the media at that time.


soloweygirl
when did Jane turn 100% Native American? Reborn in some strange fashion? You folks sure can come up with some dozes.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Trayvon would have never said anything to Zimmermann if Zimmerman would not have stalked him. Is that so difficult to understand? Clear as the finest Bell. Racism was Zimmermann's only motivation to go after Trayvon and kill him. Doing just harm would not do, Trayvon could have talked and that is what Zimmermann wanted to avoid. Eliminating Trayvon was his only goal.


How the hell do you know? You didn't know Trayvon Martin so how do you know what he would or would not do? The witness that was on the phone with Trayvon at the time certainly didn't make a case against Zimmerman. Or do you just leave these points out because they don't fit into your racist playbook?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Exactly Soloweygirl. Parents are pushing and making themselves look stupidly vindictive. They are taking their grief out against him. Shame on them. I do not respect them now.


Lukelucy
respect from you? Wow.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Guess yours isn't either as you are always here too.


I never claimed to have another "home". I didn't start a new "home" thread with the hopes of it being "the place". Well, it certainly isn't "the place" as you all are over here all the time.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Earth to lake. Zimmerman has identified himself as White, Hispanic and Hispanic and Black. The man lies all the time. Check it out lady. The Hispanic community doesn't want anything to do with him. Read the papers. He is a pariah that nobody but the TP wants to claim. They helped fund his defense. You must be so proud. All that hatred in your heart is just bubbling out.


Cheeky
the hispanic community is distancing itself from here to the Moon from Zimmermann. Murderers is not whom they embrace.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Huck, she doesn't have a clue.


Cheeky
no truer words have ever been spoken about her.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So what you are assuming is that a person who is Peruvian (Hispanic), targets another minority because he is a racist?


Peruvian (Hispanic) can be a racist too. Do you think minorities get together and all stick up for each other? What color is the sky in your world? Are you for real?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I never claimed to have another "home". I didn't start a new "home" thread with the hopes of it being "the place". Well, it certainly isn't "the place" as you all are over here all the time.


Nor did I. We are in both threads as a lot of people are, slowey.
Got a problem with that?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky
> the hispanic community is distancing itself from here to the Moon from Zimmermann. Murderers is not whom they embrace.


He will be looking over his shoulder for the rest of his pathetic life. He deserves to be.

Bazinga!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I never claimed to have another "home". I didn't start a new "home" thread with the hopes of it being "the place". Well, it certainly isn't "the place" as you all are over here all the time.


Every home they've ever built, they implode to the ground.

So they must infringe on others to survive. Plus they think they are entitled to what everyone else has anyway.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Zimmerman was put on trial by the media and found guilty long before the actual trial. You might not have licked his actions, but there was very little evidence to prove GZ guilty.


We will never know will we. Only two people know for sure and one is dead. I think he is a weasel and I won't shed a tear if someone stands their ground and feels they are in mortal danger and shoots him in the heart. That's what Zimmerman deserves.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Hogwash.


soloweygirl
is that the best response you can give? Get a book and learn about conversation.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> If they don't participate they will pay a penalty and that is what should happen. Should we have to pay for these people if they are in an accident or get a cancer diagnosis or what about young women who are having their babies? Everybody has to contribute for it to work. It's not that complicated.


The young healthy group are choosing the penalty over the insurance exchanges. They will have to pay quite a bit more for the coverage and would rather pay the penalty. That is the problem with the system. This system is based on higher costs for the young/healthy now and lower costs later. The young don't want to place that much of their income into health insurance now, so are choosing the penalty. The administration is realizing this and planned a "summer tour" to advertise, to the younger crowd, Obamacare's benefits at concerts, the beach, sports games, etc. Overall, it is wasting taxpayer money. You are right, it's not that complicated. The young don't want the cost of the insurance, they will not buy it, therefore Obamacare will not be funded. Not complicated at all.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's nothing, Linda Blair would easily fit six personalities in one seat.


KPG
jealous about my nice figure? I can go into Playboy and you perhaps into Popular Mechanics as a................... Eat your Heart out. You always point out the best of me. Thank you. Must really be hooked on my Avatar. Rascal you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's a shame that you can't appreciate the looks of another human being, male or female. There is nothing wrong with looking and admiring the "view". Admiration is not just for places. I feel sorry for you.


If you need to appreciate another human why is it their genitalia that you righties are always looking at. If you want to admire nudity why not rent yourself some porn and admire away in the privacy of your own home or go to an art museum and admire the nude sculptures and paintings. You really don't know what is appropriate do you? People like you get arrested for viewing stranger's private parts and are called peeping toms and perverts. That's illegal where I live. Would you like strangers looking at you like that?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> when did Jane turn 100% Native American? Reborn in some strange fashion? You folks sure can come up with some dozes.


Jane didn't turn Native American. She was born 100% Native American. I do not which tribe she is from for certain. I think Apache, but she can answer that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> How the hell do you know? You didn't know Trayvon Martin so how do you know what he would or would not do? The witness that was on the phone with Trayvon at the time certainly didn't make a case against Zimmerman. Or do you just leave these points out because they don't fit into your racist playbook?


soloweygirl
obviously you did not even understand what she stated since she is tri-lingual and speaks with an accent. Yes, people of color often speak many languages.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's nothing, Linda Blair would easily fit six personalities in one seat.


KPG
Exorcism in order for your characters.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Nor did I. We are in both threads as a lot of people are, slowey.
> Got a problem with that?


Oh really?

Bratty Patty wrote:

"Silly dirigible, we have a home. And always will."

Bazinga.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's funny how this subject got so twisted around, but not unusual from the righties. It all started with LL saying that the Pres had a little hoo hoo.
> Now it's off to nudity and porn and what else.........! Why is the right so obsessed with sex?


BrattyPatty
they aren't getting any.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> when did Jane turn 100% Native American? Reborn in some strange fashion? You folks sure can come up with some dozes.


Janeway
Hello! when did that happen?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> We will never know will we. Only two people know for sure and one is dead. I think he is a weasel and I won't shed a tear if someone stands their ground and feels they are in mortal danger and shoots him in the heart. That's what Zimmerman deserves.


What a kind, considerate, compassionate response from such a loving liberal person.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Every home they've ever built, they implode to the ground.
> 
> So they must infringe on others to survive. Plus they think they are entitled to what everyone else has anyway.


And you being here just under 2 months know this how?
Sorry, as much as you would get off by seeing LOLL implode , it won't. I would suggest you get your jollies someplace else.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What a kind, considerate, compassionate response from such a loving liberal person.


Just as kind as yours!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Justice was served. The justice system is not political. This whole fiasco was racially motivated from the start. The media decided Zimmerman was guilty long before the trial.
> 
> It was great to see that Zimmerman could get a fair trial regardless of the media and their racial manhunt. They had him guilty until the defense could prove him innocent. It was nice to see the jury was smart enough to see through the liberal media's agenda.
> 
> Of course the Martin's will take it to civil court. That would be the next predictable move. They will keep playing the race card and sue Zimmerman for wrongful death for all he's worth.


Boy are you naive and so predictable. The jury cannot listen to anything, read anything or discuss what goes on in any trial. They swear that they will make a decision based solely on the evidence that is presented to them in the trial. I am shocked you do not even know how your own Justice system works. What kind of education did you receive? Yes, they have a legal right to sue Zimmerman. What is wrong with that? Is it because they are Black? OJ's victim's families who were white sued him. I bet you didn't have a problem with that did you? Did you know you are a racist? Your posts said it all.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Every home they've ever built, they implode to the ground.
> 
> So they must infringe on others to survive. Plus they think they are entitled to what everyone else has anyway.


KPG
I guarantee you that you have absolutely NOTHING that anyone of us would ever want. NOTHING.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Justice was served. The justice system is not political. This whole fiasco was racially motivated from the start. The media decided Zimmerman was guilty long before the trial.
> 
> It was great to see that Zimmerman could get a fair trial regardless of the media and their racial manhunt. They had him guilty until the defense could prove him innocent. It was nice to see the jury was smart enough to see through the liberal media's agenda.
> 
> Of course the Martin's will take it to civil court. That would be the next predictable move. They will keep playing the race card and sue Zimmerman for wrongful death for all he's worth.


Boy are you naive and so predictable. The jury cannot listen to anything, read anything or discuss what goes on in any trial. They swear that they will make a decision based solely on the evidence that is presented to them in the trial. I am shocked you do not even know how your own Justice system works. You think they decide based on the media? What plnet are you from? What kind of education did you receive? Yes, they have a legal right to sue Zimmerman. What is wrong with that? Is it because they are Black? OJ's victim's families who were white sued him. I bet you didn't have a problem with that did you? Did you know you are a racist? Your posts said it all.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> Hello! when did that happen?


Funny, Jane said just the other night that she is only part Native American and how much, she didn't know.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Bratty Patty wrote:
> 
> ...


So??? Many on this thread call FF D&P home too. What's your point, dummy?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> If you need to appreciate another human why is it their genitalia that you righties are always looking at. If you want to admire nudity why not rent yourself some porn and admire away in the privacy of your own home or go to an art museum and admire the nude sculptures and paintings. You really don't know what is appropriate do you? People like you get arrested for viewing stranger's private parts and are called peeping toms and perverts. That's illegal where I live. Would you like strangers looking at you like that?


Again your comprehension is absent. You can look at another human being WITHOUT them being naked. You can enjoy thinking of what they "look" like while they are fully clothed. It is NOT about sex or porn. It is NOT a sexual act. People like you are just prudes.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Jane didn't turn Native American. She was born 100% Native American. I do not which tribe she is from for certain. I think Apache, but she can answer that.


soloweygirl
before you continue to post this nonsense, you may want to PM Jane to get the facts, you look like an Idiot. Got to love these folks.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> before you continue to post this nonsense, you may want to PM Jane to get the facts, you look like an Idiot. Got to love these folks.


If it looks like one and acts like one, then one can only surmise that it is one!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Again your comprehension is absent. You can look at another human being WITHOUT them being naked. You can enjoy thinking of what they "look" like while they are fully clothed. It is NOT about sex or porn. It is NOT a sexual act. People like you are just prudes.


Solowey learned a new word!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Justice was served. The justice system is not political. This whole fiasco was racially motivated from the start. The media decided Zimmerman was guilty long before the trial.
> 
> It was great to see that Zimmerman could get a fair trial regardless of the media and their racial manhunt. They had him guilty until the defense could prove him innocent. It was nice to see the jury was smart enough to see through the liberal media's agenda.
> 
> Of course the Martin's will take it to civil court. That would be the next predictable move. They will keep playing the race card and sue Zimmerman for wrongful death for all he's worth.


Boy are you naive and so predictable. The jury cannot listen to anything, read anything or discuss what goes on in any trial. They swear that they will make a decision based solely on the evidence that is presented to them in the trial. I am shocked you do not even know how your own Justice system works. You think they decide based on the media? What planet are you from? What kind of education did you receive? Yes, they have a legal right to sue Zimmerman. Why did you say this next step is predictable? I guess it is because they are Black? What is wrong with that? If somebody murdered your relative and they were found not guilty wouldn't you want them to sue? OJ's victim's families who were white sued him. I bet you didn't have a problem with that did you? Did you know you are a racist? Your posts said it all. And Zimmerman was on Sean Hannity and you know what a Liberal he is. :lol:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Solowey learned a new word!


BrattyPatty
a couple of her Pals have picked up a few new words from us as well. Now if they segue to the Dictionary and learn their full meanings, we have done a swell job.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It happened in a mixed neighborhood. Zimmerman is not WHITE, he is Hispanic. The police interviewed every possible witness and determined the shooting was not driven by racial bias. The media harped on the racial bias, making it a political case. The Martin's family lawyer was playing the race card from the beginning until the police finally arrested Zimmerman. He is still playing the race card.
> 
> The bottom line is that the jurors found Zimmerman to be acting reasonably and determined it was self defense.


Check your facts. Zimmerman even lied at least twice about his racial background. He has claimed to be Hispanic, White and Hispanic and Black. I guess maybe it depends on which day you ask him. It's all in the trial transcript if you are interested. So what card/cards was Zimmerman trying to play or is it only one racial group that plays the cards? You sure are uninformed.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> You are correct about racial motivation.....Zimmerman's racial profiling of Treyvon.


Didn't you know that only Blacks and Liberals play race cards peacegoddess. Zimmerman also has identified himself as Hispanic, Hispanic and Black and White. Poor Zimmerman must have some inner conflict that turned him into a MURDERER.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> your dislike for an other race shows clearly. When driving into the countryside, which we do often, I see rundown shacks, people sitting on broken down chairs, with beer and cigarettes in hand, pickups lined up with a gun rack full of guns. I guess guns are the important part. And those folks are always white. Not a pretty picture.


I do not dislike blacks never said I did. Yes there are states that do have rundown shacks in the country; however, look at Detroit for example as there are areas the cops won't even go as it is too dangerous!

So what is your point? There are people of every race who do not take care of their property or themselves!

Yes, down on he farm we kept guns loaded for our protection as people from cities go to the country to do meanness.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> I guarantee you that you have absolutely NOTHING that anyone of us would ever want. NOTHING.


KPG
the prev. Avatar was me and this one is your bunch.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Boy are you naive and so predictable. The jury cannot listen to anything, read anything or discuss what goes on in any trial. They swear that they will make a decision based solely on the evidence that is presented to them in the trial. I am shocked you do not even know how your own Justice system works. You think they decide based on the media? What planet are you from? What kind of education did you receive? Yes, they have a legal right to sue Zimmerman. Why did you say this next step is predictable? I guess it is because they are Black? What is wrong with that? If somebody murdered your relative and they were found not guilty wouldn't you want them to sue? OJ's victim's families who were white sued him. I bet you didn't have a problem with that did you? Did you know you are a racist? Your posts said it all. And Zimmerman was on Sean Hannity and you know what a Liberal he is. :lol:


Well, here you go again with your put downs such as what planet, what kind of education, guess because they are black, did you know you are a racist?

This is all uncalled for as you only slurred her--did not really say anything just a bunch of nonsense!

Well, all of these same things can be said to you! Why not leave out the slurs & clean up your quotes?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If there were no witnesses, then who did the prosecution put on the witness stand?


You believe he is innocent but you don't know who the witnesses were. Oh, I forgot you thought the jury made decisions based on the media. Sorry I asked. There were no eyewitnesses and it was very dark and raining. One neighbor who thought he saw two people wrestling on the ground and maybe the guy in the red jacket was on the bottom and then others heard screaming and then the shot that killed Trayvon. Supposedly it was Chicken george who was screaming and in mortal fear so he shot Trayvon. Got it?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Funny, Jane said just the other night that she is only part Native American and how much, she didn't know.


What are you talking about--you are mistaken! But then I'm not surprised coming from your mouth!

Why is my race now an issue? From your posts, I say you are of the ******* race!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I do not dislike blacks never said I did. Yes there are states that do have rundown shacks in the country; however, look at Detroit for example as there are areas the cops won't even go as it is too dangerous!
> 
> So what is your point? There are people of every race who do not take care of their property or themselves!
> 
> Yes, down on he farm we kept guns loaded for our protection as people from cities go to the country to do meanness.


Janeway
First of all you may want to give Soloweygirl the facts re. your heritage. She likes to be your Friend, help her to no longer make a fool of herself. That is so easy for you to do for her.Who on earth would go to the country to do meanness when there is so much to be gotten closer to home? When do we ever hear of City Folk going to the country to do meanness? Paranoia keeps country folk armed. Now some may need guns to keep Bears for example at bay but that is rather rare


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What are you talking about--you are mistaken! But then I'm not surprised coming from your mouth!
> 
> Why is my race now an issue? From your posts, I say you are of the ******* race!


Ask solowey, Janie,she brought it up. *******? Very classy of you. Sorry to disappoint you, but I am as white as they come.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I see no racial bias in this event. I see a man who is innocent. Grieving parents are venting their grief by attacking him more. Shame on them. Let the guy go and live his life. They are not helping the racial divide in this country. They are making it worse.


How would you feel lukelucy if this were your family and a black man shot and killed your son? How can you say his greiving parents are "venting". What would you do? Say oh well it's OK you killed my son. No big deal? Really? Would you let the man go home and live his life? Zimmerman started all this. He decided to go after this kid. He should have gone home but no he didn't do that did he? Trayvon would still be alive and Zimmerman would not have had to go through anything. So it's always the Black person's fault in your world? You would go home and be quiet about your son's death. What would you do?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

From Jim Wallis, Evangelical Christian, founder of Sojourners


Lament from a White Father
By Jim Wallis 

Its time for white people  especially white parents  to listen, to learn, and to speak out on the terribly painful loss of Trayvon Martin.
If my white 14-year-old son Luke had walked out that same night, in that same neighborhood, just to get a snack he would have come back to his dad unharmed  and would still be with me and Joy today. Everyone, being honest with ourselves, knows that is true. But when black 17-year-old Trayvon Martin went out that night, just to get a snack, he ended up dead  and is no longer with his dad and mom. Try to imagine how that feels, as his parents.

It was a political, legal, and moral mistake to not put race at the center of this trial because it was at the center from the beginning of this terrible case. Many are now saying, There was a trial; the results must be accepted. How well the case against George Zimmerman was prosecuted, how fair the tactics of the defense were, the size and selection of the jury, how narrowly their instructions were given  all will be the subject of legal discussions for a very long time.

But while the legal verdicts of this trial must be accepted, the larger social meaning of court cases and verdicts must be dealt with, especially as they impact the moral quality of our society.

This is not just about verdicts but also about values. 

And the impact of race in and on this case, this trial, and the response to it around the country must now all be centrally addressed.

There is no doubt that this whole tragedy began with the racial profiling of Trayvon Martin. In George Zimmermans comments, rationales, and actions, the identity of Trayvon as a young black man was absolutely central. Both sides in the courtroom admitted that.

And when the defense put up as a witness a white woman who had been robbed by a black man as central to why Zimmerman picked out Trayvon Martin to follow and stalk  it really said it all. Was she robbed by Trayvon Martin? No. So why should he be suspect because of another black robber? That is racial profiling. Period.

As the Reverend Doctor Martin Luther King, Jr. said in his most famous I Have a Dream speech, whose 50th anniversary is coming up this August 24th:

I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character.

Kings dream failed on February 26, 2012, in Sanford, Fla., when George Zimmerman decided to follow Trayvon Martin because of the color of his skin. This led to a confrontation in which a child was killed by an adult who got away with it, because of the way Florida laws were written and interpreted.

What exactly happened between Zimmerman and Martin will never be known, because the boy is dead and the adult did not have to testify and be cross examined. How a black boy responded to a strange man who was following him, and what the stranger did with that, is a story we can never really know. But regardless of the verdict that rests on narrow definitions of self-defense and reasonable doubt, it is absolutely clear that racial profiling was present in this whole incident.

And racial profiling is a sin in the eyes of God. It should also be a crime in the eyes of our society, and the laws we enact to protect each other and our common good.

White parents should ask black parents what they were talking about with their children this weekend. It is a long-standing conversation between black dads and moms, especially with their boys, about how to carefully behave in the presence of police officers with guns. Now they must add any stranger who might have a gun and could claim they were fearful of a black man and had to shoot. The spread of legalized carried-and-concealed weapons and the generous self-defense laws that accompany the guns will lead to the death of more black men in particular.

Death is horrible enough. But systematic injustice  one that allows white boys to assume success, yet leads black boys to cower from the very institutions created to protect our own wellbeing  is a travesty. Listen to the stories from Saturday and Sunday nights, of 12-year-old black boys who asked to sleep in bed with their parents because they were afraid. If black youth in America cant rely on the police, the law, or their own neighborhood for protection  where can they go?

This is one of those painful moments which reveal an utterly segregated society, in reality and perception alike. White people have almost no idea of what black people are thinking and feeling  even the parents of their childrens friends from school or sports teams who are black. Trust me: most white people over this past weekend, whether conservatives or liberals, had almost no idea of what was happening in virtually every black family in America.

Finally, there is a religious message here for all Christians. If there ever was a time that demonstrated why racially and culturally diverse congregations are needed  that time is now. The body of Christ is meant, instructed, and commanded by Christ to be racially inclusive. If white Christians stay in our mostly-white churches and talk mostly to each other we will never understand how our black brothers and sisters are feeling after a terrible weekend like this one. It was the conversation of every black church in America on this Sunday, but very few white Christians heard that discussion or felt that pain.

White Christians cannot and must not leave the sole responsibility of telling the truth about America, how it has failed Trayvon Martin and so many black Americans, solely to their African American brothers and sisters in Christ. Its time for white Christians to listen to their black brothers and sisters, to learn their stories, and to speak out for racial justice and reconciliation. The country needs multi-racial communities of faith to show us how to live together. 

Sign up here to hear more from Jim Wallis and Sojourners on this issue.

Jim Wallis is president of Sojourners. His book, On God's Side: What Religion Forgets and Politics Hasnt Learned About Serving the Common Good, is now available. Watch the Story of the Common Good HERE. Follow Jim on


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Tsk, tsk, your racist tendencies are showing. Zimmerman had a defense fund started on his behalf. Most people donated to it because they felt he was innocent and would not receive a fair trial because the race card was in play. Zimmerman's defense team did not bring up race at all. they were very careful to stay away from the issue. No so for Martin's side, where everyone was crying racist.


They didn't bring it up because the obvious reason Zimmerman killed this kid was for one reason and one reason only, he was black. His lawyers are paid to defend him no matter what even if they know he is guilty as sin. Like I said to you you don't understand at all how the courts in you country work. Even the guilty have a right to defense. That is the law in your country. Unbelievable you don't know these things. Why do you think Zimmerman didn't testify in his own behalf, Solowey? Do you know? In self defense cases they usually do. Why didn't he?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You believe he is innocent but you don't know who the witnesses were. Oh, I forgot you thought the jury made decisions based on the media. Sorry I asked. There were no eyewitnesses and it was very dark and raining. One neighbor who thought he saw two people wrestling on the ground and maybe the guy in the red jacket was on the bottom and then others heard screaming and then the shot that killed Trayvon. Supposedly it was Chicken george who was screaming and in mortal fear so he shot Trayvon. Got it?


Cheeky
I guess "Chicken George" is the right name for him if he was the one with the gun and screamed. I like to add that Prosecutors are underpaid and overworked. Just imagine how much dough the Defence Attorneys collected. Exactly as it was in the O.J. case. Remember Kardashian's (of the dream team) face when the O.J. Verdict was read? He sure was shoked while Corcoran smiled broadly.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Interview done in July of 2012
> 
> And your racist comment is wrong. Do any of you lefties find her comment offensive. Doubt it


What difference does it make when he was on Hannity's show and what was my racist comment that was wrong?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> when did Jane turn 100% Native American? Reborn in some strange fashion? You folks sure can come up with some dozes.


Huck, how dare you say this about me! Why are you being so ugly to me? We're you at my birth? I was delivered by the reservation tribal doctor who hand wrote my birth certificate with a lead pencil that has water marks from where he put the pencil in his mouth before writing & it is recorded in the state where I was born. Both parents 100% Apache.

My children are Dutch, Irish, Commanche Indian & Apache Indian!

My younger brother was born in a hospital as he was the only one of us born in a hospital.

At least my birth was recorded as Obo's was not! I think you should question his birth not mine!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> How would you know if I am or am not clueless. You do not know me. I think the Martin's are being racial. I think Zimmerman was overzealous, not racial.


We know you are racist by your racist posts. So it's OK becuase he was overzealous? Hope nobody gets overzealous around me a shoots me.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

People on the right, these other people do not seem to understand simple things so it is useless for them to learn as their head only twists unto a knot.

I'm very disgusted with their attitudes as they do not explain anything only slam every word we say.

Some wanted to get along but I do not think that is really what they seek--only to slam us!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I do not dislike blacks never said I did. Yes there are states that do have rundown shacks in the country; however, look at Detroit for example as there are areas the cops won't even go as it is too dangerous!
> 
> So what is your point? There are people of every race who do not take care of their property or themselves!
> 
> Yes, down on he farm we kept guns loaded for our protection as people from cities go to the country to do meanness.


You can say that again! The Indian Reservations here are dumps! When the state issued gaming licenses for the different bands, they said the proceeds from the casinos would go to rebuilding the reservations and adding more schools. Not one dime has been reinvested. Too bad.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> You are truly clueless about racial problems in this country.


Peacegoddess I can't believe that in 2013 there are so many "uninformed" in this country. It is very disturbing to say the least and they probably are the most heavily armed too. I wish they would all go to Florida and let them shoot it out there among themselves.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> What are you talking about--you are mistaken! But then I'm not surprised coming from your mouth!
> 
> Why is my race now an issue? From your posts, I say you are of the ******* race!


Janeway
Are you now claiming to be 100% Native American? By the way, none of your features look like 100% Native American, not even a speck of it. Has claiming being Native American perhaps become beneficial for you? *******? Since when? She would not mind however her background is from a much different part of the World. Missed that too I guess.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> People on the right, these other people do not seem to understand simple things so it is useless for them to learn as their head only twists unto a knot.
> 
> I'm very disgusted with their attitudes as they do not explain anything only slam every word we say.
> 
> Some wanted to get along but I do not think that is really what they seek--only to slam us!


Yes, making racisl remarks like "*******" is trying to get along? You speak with forked tongue.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> Are you now claiming to be 100% Native American? By the way, none of your features look like 100% Native American, not even a speck of it. Has claiming being Native American perhaps become beneficial for you? Cheeky and *******? Since when? She would not mind however her background is from a much different part of the World. Missed that too I guess.


Janeway, do not even respond to this individual. She is dumber than a rock, and I know you don't even speak to rocks.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, making racisl remarks like "*******" is trying to get along? You speak with forked tongue.


Janeway, do not even respond to this individual. She is the original serpent, and we all can recognize her by her forked tongue.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway, do not even respond to this individual. She is dumber than a rock, and I know you don't even speak to rocks.


Then how would you know if they are dumb or not serpent?
I heard your best friend is a Pet Rock.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway, do not even respond to this individual. She is the original serpent, and we all can recognize her by her forked tongue.


Oh no, KPG, that title is yours and yours alone. Transference doesn't work for you. Now go and clean yourself up. You stink.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway, do not even respond to this individual. She is dumber than a rock, and I know you don't even speak to rocks.


KPG
Go to church to get ablation of your sins.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Go to church to get ablation of your sins.


I don't know, Huck, the steeple may fall.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Eric Holder today claimed the DOJ will investigate the verdict while the President stated he accepts the verdict.


That's one think Obama has done right. Good for him! Now I can give him a little (very little) respect. Maybe it will grow. The respect that is.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Go to church to get ablation of your sins.


ab·la·tion 
/əˈblāSHən/
Noun
The surgical removal of body tissue.
The removal of snow and ice by melting or evaporation, typically from a glacier or iceberg.

I've never known of any Church to do such a procedure. Maybe, Huck, you've had this procedure done to you? Was it successful?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ab·la·tion
> /əˈblāSHən/
> Noun
> The surgical removal of body tissue.
> ...


KPG,

As I said before, she knows nothing. Great post.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> First of all I am not a Christian, nor do I play one on KP. I know many Christians and do like most of them.
> 
> I take it from your response that you have never appreciated the way another human being looks. Never thought another human being is sexy, whose looks please you. Appreciating the way a person looks has nothing to do with lust or porn or a sexual act of any kind. The human body can be a beautiful thing, sorry you don't think so. Whatever hang ups you have about sex are your problem. Maybe you need to talk to someone about it. I think God is okay with a naked human being, wasn't man created in his image? How do you know that Heaven isn't just one big nudist colony?
> 
> Reading about your hangups about sex, I feel sorry for you. It does explain a lot about your personality.


I have no hang ups about sex and perhaps you don't either but I find it strange that so many on D&P are always talking about other's genitalia. Maybe, I speak to generally but I thought Christians were supposed to be chaste and pure until married and then keep themselves only for their spouse. Wouldn't it be disrespectful to be looking that closely at another's body both to your spouse and to the person they are looking at. I suppose if you do it on the sly and don't get into another's personal space no one is harmed. I am not a babe is the woods but I find many of these people talking out of both sides of their mouths on these things and critical of Liberals for such things and the so called Hollywood types that they say are so sinful. I would think they should cease from throwing rocks at other's for perhaps doing exactly the same things that other's do who they feel they can criticize. It's that rocks and glass houses thing. I do appreciate art and my education is in art and architectural design so I do have a great appreciation naturally and educational for the human form and see nothing wrong with nudity. I have sketched and painted several nudes in my life some bodies beautiful, some not so much. Prudish I am not and very open minded. Perhaps your life experience is similar to mine and your appreciation of all things beautiful but that too is in the eye of the beholder. I am not a Christian any longer either. My religion by birth but not by choice. If I have misrepresented you I am truly sorry.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> That's one think Obama has done right. Good for him! Now I can give him a little (very little) respect. Maybe it will grow. The respect that is.


Don't count on it. Eric Holder acts and answers to the President. When have you known Holder to uphold the laws of the land?

It is just the good guy/bad buy charade.

They'll try to go after George Z.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> As I said before, she knows nothing. Great post.


Well, you know the saying about when Hell freezes over? Maybe it melted on Huck instead? Could be a hint as to who Huck really is ..... :evil:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, you know the saying about when Hell freezes over? Maybe it melted on Huck instead? Could be a hint as to who Huck really is ..... :evil:


Keep trying to lose your title, KPG. But we all know it's you and has always been you. Now run along, Lucifer. Don't you have some souls to steal? LL , running with the devil is not healthy for you!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Solo... The human body is a beautiful thing. Tom Selleck is delicious looking as is David Beckham. Just to name a couple.


Go ahead and enjoy the view. Just don't drool. Too bad you don't have something nice at home to look at. Anyone can admire beauty from a distance just don't stare at men's crotches like some of your friends claim they do. That is illegal in some states.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Go ahead and enjoy the view. Just don't drool. Too bad you don't have something nice at home to look at. Anyone can admire beauty from a distance just don't stare at men's crotches like some of your friends claim they do. That is illegal in some states.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, you know the saying about when Hell freezes over? Maybe it melted on Huck instead? Could be a hint as to who Huck really is ..... :evil:


And we know, don't we...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Once again proving your lack of comprehension. Jane is a person of color. She is "red", a 100% Native American. Zimmerman was only arrested because the Martin family lawyer was crying race. The race card was not being played by the police or the prosecutors, just the family and the media at that time.


This has nothing to do with comprehension solowey and if it does you are the one who doesn't comprehend. Because Jane is Native American what on earth does that have to do with Zimmerman murdering Martin. Many people including me believe the only reason he killed Martin was because he was black and black = bad to Zimmerman. I believe if a white kid was out there that night Martin would have just ignored him. What do you think? Please explain what you think I don't comprehend.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Well then, the prosecution should have have more facts/evidence before bringing the case to trial. There is no Statute of Limitations on murder. Maybe the prosectors should have been more concerned with the actual trial and not with what the outcome would or could do for their careers.


The prosecution didn't chose this case to try. I guess this is something else you don't know. Prosecutors don't have clients. Instead, they represent local, state and federal governments. Defense attorneys are the ones who work for clients as in the case, Zimmerman. They are usually the "showboats" and the better they are the bigger and more high profile the cases they get.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> this should be explained to Cheeky. She's the one with the nudity problem.


I never said that and you know it. I said I had a problem with the holy rollers who are fascinated with looking at men's crotches. We already discussed this or did you forget? All of God's creation is beautiful just some of us are more beautiful than other's. Don't hate me because I am beautiful, Solowey. Just teasing.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Hogwash.


solowey this is not hogwash. When someone pleads self defense it is normal that they take the stand as they have nothing to hide. Why do you think Zimmerman's attorneys advised him not to take the stand? If you would have watched the trial as I did you would have seen how many times Zimmerman lied and he kept telling different versions about what happened that night. There was no one to contradict him. Do you like stand your ground? Would you like someone to come up to you and shoot you and then get away with it by saying they "thought" you were going to kill them? I sure wouldn't.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Bottom line is you are always over here. I guess your "home" ain't so grand after all.


How come you buddies KPG and lukelucy keep coming over to LOLL? I guess their "D&P home" ain't so grand after all? We can all play this game can't we?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Absolutely. It's too bad many people are hung up in the sex/pornography mindset. One can look and appreciate, it need not go any further.


Tell your pervy friends that. They are the ones that brought it up and have the hangups not us.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Can we really expect anything different from this administration? After all, Hillary and Obama said they would get to the bottom of Benghazi and bring those involved to justice and then blamed a video. Typical BS.


Yes same old BS coming from your side. What are you going to do about it?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I hear Green Peace saw you on the beach and poured water over you to save your life. Sounds like a whale of a time!


So that's who that was! I kind of thought so! I heard she wears "tent" dresses and they really are tents. Huge ones and ugly too. No fashion sense at all. She is still wearing muumuu's. Didn't Mrs. Roper where those back on Three's Company?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The young healthy group are choosing the penalty over the insurance exchanges. They will have to pay quite a bit more for the coverage and would rather pay the penalty. That is the problem with the system. This system is based on higher costs for the young/healthy now and lower costs later. The young don't want to place that much of their income into health insurance now, so are choosing the penalty. The administration is realizing this and planned a "summer tour" to advertise, to the younger crowd, Obamacare's benefits at concerts, the beach, sports games, etc. Overall, it is wasting taxpayer money. You are right, it's not that complicated. The young don't want the cost of the insurance, they will not buy it, therefore Obamacare will not be funded. Not complicated at all.


Penalties are supposed to increase going forward so it will be cheaper to buy insurance than to pay the penalty. They will only get a break at the beginning.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> How come you buddies KPG and lukelucy keep coming over to LOLL? I guess their "D&P home" ain't so grand after all? We can all play this game can't we?


Solewygirl, have you seen Cheeky's demand to me in the FF Wearing Denim thread about us staying away from LOLL and that they have ownership of this thread? Check it out on page 45 in Denim. The Lefties/Libs think they can tell anyone where to post or claim this Smoking/Obamacare thread as their home too. 

There's that entitlement theory rearing its ugly head ....


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What a kind, considerate, compassionate response from such a loving liberal person.


Thanks solowey. All true. I even like you at times, just disagree with a lot of your principles and beliefs.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Solewygirl, have you seen Cheeky's demand to me in the FF Wearing Denim thread about us staying away from this thread? Check it out on page 45. The Lefties/Libs think they own this Smoking/Obamacare thread.


No different than you demanding the same of us, serpent,in D&P.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> No different than you demanding the same of us, serpent,in D&P.


You were exposed for lying less than two hours ago and here you are lying again. Bless your heart, it's all you know, isn't it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You were exposed for lying less than two hours ago and here you are lying again. Bless your heart, it's all you know, isn't it.


Really? I apologized for that in LOLL. I wouldn't be too swift to cast that first stone, serpent.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Solewygirl, have you seen Cheeky's demand to me in the FF Wearing Denim thread about us staying away from LOLL and that they have ownership of this thread? Check it out on page 45 in Denim. The Lefties/Libs think they can tell anyone where to post or claim this Smoking/Obamacare thread as their home too.
> 
> There's that entitlement theory rearing its ugly head ....


Yes, we asked you to cover that mess you call a face. Spare us, serpent!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You were exposed for lying less than two hours ago and here you are lying again. Bless your heart, it's all you know, isn't it.


Ah twisted again! I made a mistake and apologized for it, which is a lot more than I can say about you, lying serpent.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ah twisted again! I made a mistake and apologized for it, which is a lot more than I can say about you, lying serpent.


No apology offered and none accepted. You have a lot to apologize for unless you get banned first. Your words and thoughts are hollow and you simply cannot speak the truth. I hope you'll at least speak truthfully to your friends in person.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No apology offered and none accepted. You have a lot to apologize for unless you get banned first. Your words and thoughts are hollow and you simply cannot speak the truth. I hope you'll at least speak truthfully to your friends in person.


There she goes again. Speaking wth that long forked tongue of hers. Don't accept the apology. I certainly won't lose any sleep over it. At least I admit when I am wrong, unlike you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Again your comprehension is absent. You can look at another human being WITHOUT them being naked. You can enjoy thinking of what they "look" like while they are fully clothed. It is NOT about sex or porn. It is NOT a sexual act. People like you are just prudes.


I am not a prude and yes I can appreciate looking at an attractive person. You know it was a couple of your bunch that brought up looking at men's crotches. You saw it and so did everyone else. That's all I am saying. I think that is inappropriate and does not make me a prude just well mannered. They are two different things. Are you defending them? If not I am sure you have carried this for long enough and this has been rehashed enough.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ever feel like you are talking to a brick wall, Cheeky?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't count on it. Eric Holder acts and answers to the President. When have you known Holder to uphold the laws of the land?
> 
> It is just the good guy/bad buy charade.
> 
> They'll try to go after George Z.


Of course Holder will go after Zimmerman as H is black & Z is Mexican.

He is upset over the not guilty decision of the court so will throw his weight around.

If Holder does intervene, the Black/White/Mexican division will crack even more! In my large city, the blacks/Mexicans already hate each other.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ever feel like you are talking to a brick wall, Cheeky?


Yes, you my dear!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> There she goes again. Speaking wth that long forked tongue of hers. Don't accept the apology. I certainly won't lose any sleep over it. At least I admit when I am wrong, unlike you.


Bratty, I thought my tongue was forked! Nice to know you KGP!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, you my dear!


 I am not your dear, racist! Do not think you are getting away with that "*******" remark. You are nothing now.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bratty, I thought my tongue was forked! Nice to know you KGP!


Careful ,if you speak at the same time you 2 may become entangled. We could only hope! Janeway and KPG tongue tied.
What a novelty that would be!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> There she goes again. Speaking wth that long forked tongue of hers. Don't accept the apology. I certainly won't lose any sleep over it. At least I admit when I am wrong, unlike you.


there was no apology


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> there was no apology


Go read Loll. There is an apology.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Go read Loll. There is an apology.


for once, try to get ahead of yourself, and speak the truth


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No apology offered and none accepted. You have a lot to apologize for unless you get banned first. Your words and thoughts are hollow and you simply cannot speak the truth. I hope you'll at least speak truthfully to your friends in person.


You also have a lot of people to apologize to, if you don't get banned first.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> for once, try to get ahead of yourself, and speak the truth


ARE YOU BLIND?????


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> From Jim Wallis, Evangelical Christian, founder of Sojourners
> 
> Lament from a White Father
> By Jim Wallis
> ...


alcameron
THANK YOU very much. I shall make copies and hand to as many People as possible. We all have responsibility to make this a safe Country for everyone.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, here you go again with your put downs such as what planet, what kind of education, guess because they are black, did you know you are a racist?
> 
> This is all uncalled for as you only slurred her--did not really say anything just a bunch of nonsense!
> 
> Well, all of these same things can be said to you! Why not leave out the slurs & clean up your quotes?


Mind you own business, Jane. I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> That's one think Obama has done right. Good for him! Now I can give him a little (very little) respect. Maybe it will grow. The respect that is.


Lukelucy
respect from you is like dirt under our feet.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> Are you now claiming to be 100% Native American? By the way, none of your features look like 100% Native American, not even a speck of it. Has claiming being Native American perhaps become beneficial for you? *******? Since when? She would not mind however her background is from a much different part of the World. Missed that too I guess.


Oh, Huck, give me a break! You are arguing over nothing as you really know nothing about me. Of course I don't wear a headband with a feather in the back! What do the American Native Indians look like today who does not wear the Indian costume? There are many among you who do not claim their nationality--most of the time I don't either.

Many different tribes don't resemble each other--for instance the Alaskan Indians don't look the same from different regions even though they are of the same tribes. If you will look closely, my nose shows one of my family traits. Do you look anything as your family? I'll bet not!

Go bark up a different tree as I won't respond to you or anyone else about this subject. I feel you are slamming me but remember I'm not ashamed of my face but you must be as you have not posted your face.

******* is a race! Most in America say they are African American, but they still are *******!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> ARE YOU BLIND?????


Are you ignorant? Don't bother answering, we all know the obvious answer.

An apology is not saying, "I apologize" to just the world immediately followed by another insult. (which is exactly what you did)

An apology is admitting an error or discourteous remark or act *and* then accompanying *with an explanation or justification* with *regret* addressed specifically to someone.

You didn't address me nor do I know exactly why you said I apologize.

Try it for once in your life and learn how to offer an apology so you can teach your grandchild. You have a great need to hone the skill for yourself as well.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Mind you own business, Jane. I wasn't talking to you.


My friends are "my" business when you are slamming them.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What are you talking about--you are mistaken! But then I'm not surprised coming from your mouth!
> 
> Why is my race now an issue? From your posts, I say you are of the ******* race!


Just as I thought. You are a racist, Jane. Only a racist would say such a thing. How would you know anyone's race by what they post? Shame on you. You are nasty! Go back to D&P and quit picking on people. You are just mean and you should clean up your own act.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> THANK YOU very much. I shall make copies and hand to as many People as possible. We all have responsibility to make this a safe Country for everyone.


This Jim Wallis only wants his 15 minutes of fame so he can sell his books as these people will crawl out of the woodwork everywhere just in time to promote themselves.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This Jim Wallis only wants his 15 minutes of fame so he can sell his books as these people will crawl out of the woodwork everywhere just in time to promote themselves.


Right on, Janeway. You write the truth.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Just as I thought. You are a racist, Jane. Only a racist would say such a thing. How would you know anyone's race by what they post? Shame on you. You are nasty! Go back to D&P and quit picking on people. You are just mean and you should clean up your own act.


Sweetheart, you really are off your rocker as do you think this makes you look big? You wanted to "get" along, but no matter what is said you come back with nonsense to slam others.

You are doing on the picking so why don't you return to your cohorts on Oasis, oh, I forgot there isn't anyone there! Or you could return to LOLL & talk about your fake trip! I'm not nearly as nasty as you!

I almost forgot, I'm very familiar with the Minn/St. Paul airport & area so any pictures will easily be known if fake. I flew in/out of that area & visited the area when visited my last living uncle/aunt. My uncle (dad's brother) died just last year so I had 50+ years in that area. Loved the huge mall.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ab·la·tion
> /əˈblāSHən/
> Noun
> The surgical removal of body tissue.
> ...


KPG
REMOVE - TAKE AWAY are two of its meanings and there are more. Just want to help you out. I know my vocabulary just drives you nuts and I always like to see you fall on your face.You are so stupid. Why did you choose to leave out the rest of the definitions? I knew that you would have to segue to the Dictionary to learn its meaning. You always have a need to show what you don't know. We know you are lacking but why always underline it?


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-185479-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

